# Which jab did you have - Astra Zeneca or Pfizer? And what side effects?



## planetgeli (Feb 19, 2021)

*This thread is not designed to dissuade anyone from having the jab. Just have the fucking jab. *

All I am really interested in is the percentages of people having each jab, and the minor side effects that may or may not be caused.

*For the purposes of this thread a sore arm is not a side effect.*

Please feel free to post your personal experiences here.

NB: There are two questions in the poll. So, just like a dumbed down English GCSE, you should have two votes/boxes to tick.


----------



## Edie (Feb 19, 2021)

Oxford/AZ. Very mild flu like feeling (actually, _covid_-like feeling), the next day. Got an early night, woke up fine. Achy arm for about a week- ignorable.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 19, 2021)

Mild fluey symptoms yesterday and some body aches as could be expected, all gone by this morning, jab was 47 1/2 hours ago.


----------



## killer b (Feb 19, 2021)

Mrs B had the AZ, and was quite poorly for 24 hours. Arm was so sore it couldn't be touched.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2021)

Hey  - science !  
Perhaps we should do more of this sort of thing - though there aren't many things that nearly all urbanites are going to be doing.


----------



## Winot (Feb 19, 2021)

Pfizer and sore arm only.


----------



## LDC (Feb 19, 2021)

Pfizer/BioNTech. Ticked no side effects as had a headache for a few hours about 20 hours after, but obviously no idea if it was related - although I never get headaches. Also studies show there's a huge psychological/expectation impact with side effects so meh, I dunno.

E2A: Am giving vaccines, and some people seem to be less happy with having the Oxford/AZ one generally, some less good press coverage of its efficacy is the cause I think.


----------



## Boudicca (Feb 19, 2021)

I had the Astra Zeneca and was pretty tired the next day, but I think this had as much to do with the fact that I spent 4 hours outside in the dark and rain in order to earn my vaccine (volunteering at a vaccination centre) as the vaccine itself.  

Also I badly wanted to get vaccinated, so let's not underestimate the psychological effect.

So I'm not entirely sure which option to choose, but I'm going to go for none.


----------



## Voley (Feb 19, 2021)

Pfizer, yesterday. No side effects. Minor 2 paracetamol headache this morning that could've been anything tbh.


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 19, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Hey  - science !
> Perhaps we should do more of this sort of thing - though there aren't many things that nearly all urbanites are going to be doing.



It's so scientific we already have three people saying they had Pfizer and four people saying they had Pfizer + no side effects.   

MULTIPLE VOTES ARE ALLOWED. Necessary even.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Feb 19, 2021)

actual lol at the thread title.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 19, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> actual lol at the thread title.


it's a quote from one of the other vaccination thread


----------



## metalguru (Feb 19, 2021)

I had the AstraZeneca... Had a hot and feverish night following that, and for the next day only had what felt like mild flu symptoms ( a bit aching and lethargic).


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 19, 2021)

metalguru said:


> I had the AstraZeneca... Had a hot and feverish night following that, and for the next day only had what felt like mild flu symptoms ( a bit aching and lethargic).


That was pretty much my experience too although I went really cold first, then woke up sweating after 2 hrs and couldn't get back to sleep. No pain in my arm or anything else.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 19, 2021)

Had AZ and felt rough the day after. I had however been feeling rough for a couple of weeks before because my asthma was playing up, did feel even shorter of breath the day after but passed off after that. Didn't even get sore arm (why isn't that one of the options so I could say I hadn't had it?  )

Eta: neighbour did remark that the side effect could be suggesting that the vaccine is having its effect


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 19, 2021)

Early indications from the poll (Pfizer 8 jabs + 9 votes on side effects, AZ 7 jabs + 9 votes on side effects) would suggest the AZ jab makes you slightly less able to answer a poll correctly.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 19, 2021)

or more likely to stick it to the man


----------



## nogojones (Feb 19, 2021)

Pfizer, with a sore arm for about 24 hours.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 19, 2021)

I had the Astra Zeneca at 10am this morning, no side effects at all so far. 

I was glad it was the AZ vaccine, because it is at cost which is minimal and also because I expect it is more likely to still be available in volume when my 12 weeks are up and I need my second dose. Also in all the testing they did with this vaccine no one was hospitalised with Covid-19. For me this says a lot.


----------



## Cid (Feb 19, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Early indications from the poll (Pfizer 8 jabs + 9 votes on side effects, AZ 7 jabs + 9 votes on side effects) would suggest the AZ jab makes you slightly less able to answer a poll correctly.



Should have made it public.


----------



## mx wcfc (Feb 19, 2021)

Pfizer. Sore arm but I don’t count that as a side effect so voted no side effects.


----------



## mihaly (Feb 19, 2021)

Pfizer- no side effects. Most of my work has had Pfizer too, some with 24 hours of feeling shit, others with nothing but a sore arm.


----------



## Cid (Feb 19, 2021)

Maybe we should also have a poll on how many people read the opening post on poll threads.


----------



## strung out (Feb 19, 2021)

Somebody should tag sorearm


----------



## Supine (Feb 19, 2021)

I really don't like the title. How does saying one is shit help the cause.


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 19, 2021)

Supine said:


> I really don't like the title. How does saying one is shit help the cause.



It's a humorous quote from ATOMIC SUPLEX in another thread. It's why it is in quotation marks.

I wrote a careful OP to counter that. Or are you another who doesn't read OPs to threads?


----------



## Supine (Feb 19, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> It's a humorous quote from ATOMIC SUPLEX in another thread. It's why it is in quotation marks.
> 
> I wrote a careful OP to counter that. Or are you another who doesn't read OPs to threads?



I read it thanks


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 19, 2021)

I had first dose of Pfizer just before Christmas.
Slightly sore arm.....then 3 weeks later crazy extreme eczema behind my knees and fatigue.  Havent had eczema for over a decade...

My colleague experienced the same and had an extreme psoriasis flare up. 

I feel that the fact that the vaccine does not kick in for 21 days or so (unprotected till then) is related. Afaic my body was displaying an immune response which is what is wanted.

Comparing side effects with colleagues dependent on what vaccine they have had (taking into account diversity) it seems as though those that had the astra zeneca had a more extreme response directly after it being administered- flue like symptoms and general roughness for 24 hours.


----------



## IC3D (Feb 19, 2021)

From what I've heard from colleagues the 2nd AZ one is the worst


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 19, 2021)

Pfizer, apart from a temporary sore arm, no side effects beyond feeling slightly hot the evening after the injection, and sleeping a bit more than usual.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 19, 2021)

I've ticked Pfizer no side effects because I didn't feel ill or anything but mine was a little odd.

I had a sore arm for a couple of days immediately after and then a week later, the injection site turned into a hot, red, itchy lump that went down after a few days.


----------



## peterkro (Feb 19, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> I had first dose of Pfizer just before Christmas.
> Slightly sore arm.....then 3 weeks later crazy extreme eczema behind my knees and fatigue.  Havent had eczema for over a decade...
> 
> My colleague experienced the same and had an extreme psoriasis flare up.
> ...


Definitely Psorasis and recently it has been discovered Eczema are auto-immune diseases so flare ups with immune systems revving up makes sense. Disclaimer,  I'm not qualified to make such statements but makes sense to me.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 19, 2021)

I've heard anecdotally that people who have had Covid have had stronger reactions. Don't know if there's anything in that though.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 19, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> *This thread is not designed to dissuade anyone from having the jab. Just have the fucking jab. *



Liked for this bit alone.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 19, 2021)

So far I have only heard of people getting Pfizer so, I felt mildly disappointed when I was told mine was the "Oxford" this morning. This must be the nick name (that I was unaware of) for Astra Zeneca. Got it at roughly 10am. Didn't feel a thing. 
The nurse told me she had it and had a sore as hell arm for three days, got really tired and fell asleep at 3pm. 
So far I have felt absolutely no side effects whatsoever, not even a tender or sore arm. 


I don't know which one my dad had, but he nearly had to go to hospital after his, got really ill quite fast and didn't eat for a couple of days.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 19, 2021)

IC3D said:


> From what I've heard from colleagues the 2nd AZ one is the worst


Side effects or effectiveness ?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 19, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I've heard anecdotally that people who have had Covid have had stronger reactions. Don't know if there's anything in that though.


Same here - 2 colleagues who've had COVID felt quite poorly after they had the jab. Only lasted 24 hours though.


----------



## LDC (Feb 19, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So far I have only heard of people getting Pfizer so, I felt mildly disappointed when I was told mine was the "Oxford" this morning. This must be the nick name (that I was unaware of) for Astra Zeneca.



It's known as the Oxford/AstraZeneca and the other one is the Pfizer/BioNTech.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 19, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> .. so, I felt mildly disappointed when I was told mine was the "Oxford" this morning. This must be the nick name (that I was unaware of) for Astra Zeneca. Got it at roughly 10am. Didn't feel a thing.
> ..


I was pleased when I found I was getting the Oxford Astra Zeneca vaccine, it is far more reasonably priced, developed in Oxford, and in trials no one given the vaccine was admitted to hospital with Covid-19.  No one!


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 19, 2021)

Astrazeneca/Microsoft . Wiped out for a day and a half.
That can only be a good thing


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm really surprised so many people here have had the vaccine already [not an anti vaxx post] 
Is it a combo of age/occupation/CEV?


----------



## IC3D (Feb 19, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Side effects or effectiveness ?


Side effects


----------



## sojourner (Feb 19, 2021)

The fella (works as a carer) had the AZ one, and in all the 20 + years I've known him, I've never known him to be that ill.  Was fine for 12 hours, woke up shaking in the night, freezing cold, feverish, flu-like (covid-like, as Edie  says), massively fatigued, really sore arm. He had to take the next day off sick, has never done that before, and it took him 4 days to start feeling 100% again. Really shocked me tbh, he has the constitution of a tank normally.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 19, 2021)

AZ - no issues same day
noticeably tired for a couple of days afterwards
the arm was fine - made sue to have the injection in the arm on the opposite side to which I sleep, just in case


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 19, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I felt mildly disappointed when I was told mine was the "Oxford" this morning. This must be the nick name (that I was unaware of) for Astra Zeneca.



Nickname?   

Oxford University developed it, I can't believe anyone is unware of that, Astra Zeneca manufactures it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 19, 2021)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I'm really surprised so many people here have had the vaccine already [not an anti vaxx post]
> Is it a combo of age/occupation/CEV?


Probably is age and occupation - quite a few posters work in healthcare, and most of us are getting on a bit, often with underlying conditions that move us up the priority list.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 19, 2021)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I'm really surprised so many people here have had the vaccine already [not an anti vaxx post]
> Is it a combo of age/occupation/CEV?



We're all old wrinklies on urban now


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 19, 2021)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I'm really surprised so many people here have had the vaccine already [not an anti vaxx post]
> Is it a combo of age/occupation/CEV?


Occupation for me.


----------



## Cid (Feb 19, 2021)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I'm really surprised so many people here have had the vaccine already [not an anti vaxx post]
> Is it a combo of age/occupation/CEV?



Probably... I think we have quite a few public sector/health workers, goes with the leftish vibe. And the main membership has been around a while, so we inevitably skew older than we did 10-20 years ago, which means more people who are just old, and more people with recognised health conditions.


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 19, 2021)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I'm really surprised so many people here have had the vaccine already [not an anti vaxx post]
> Is it a combo of age/occupation/CEV?



Occupation here.

Though we move ever closer to *Urban75 *becoming some form of binomial nomenclature by the day.


----------



## Winot (Feb 19, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I've heard anecdotally that people who have had Covid have had stronger reactions. Don't know if there's anything in that though.



A doctor friend told me this too.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Nickname?
> 
> Oxford University developed it, I can't believe anyone is unware of that, Astra Zeneca manufactures it.


I say nick name because it was called the 'Oxford' when I went in, but when I was given the official card and name it was Astra Zeneca. I know why it is called both, but I have only heard it called Oxford.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 19, 2021)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I'm really surprised so many people here have had the vaccine already [not an anti vaxx post]
> Is it a combo of age/occupation/CEV?


Underlying for me, neutropenia, super low immune system. Most places are on level 6 now which is 16-60something with underlying conditions.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2021)

An unusually healthy 60 YO but with a temporary blemish on my medical record.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 19, 2021)

two sheds said:


> We're all old wrinklies on urban now


Speak for yourself - my complexion is flawless.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 19, 2021)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I'm really surprised so many people here have had the vaccine already [not an anti vaxx post]
> Is it a combo of age/occupation/CEV?





Cid said:


> Probably... I think we have quite a few public sector/health workers, goes with the leftish vibe. And the main membership has been around a while, so we inevitably skew older than we did 10-20 years ago, which means more people who are just old, and more people with recognised health conditions.


I was surprised to get the text inviting me to make an appointment because I am 56 and I thought they were doing people between 60-70 at the moment.

The only thing I can think is that my bipolar diagnosis might have been looked on as an underlying condition which might have been the reason I was brought forward. 

Anyhow I had always thought I would wait for my turn, it came slightly sooner than I had expected.


----------



## LDC (Feb 19, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I was surprised to get the text inviting me to make an appointment because I am 56 and I thought they were doing people between 60-70 at the moment.
> 
> The only thing I can think is that my bipolar diagnosis might have been looked on as an underlying condition which might have been the reason I was brought forward.
> 
> Anyhow I had always thought I would wait for my turn, it came slightly sooner than I had expected.



Serious mental health diagnosis definitely puts you up the list, it's been covered in the news lots recently.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 19, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Serious mental health diagnosis definitely puts you up the list, it's been covered in the news lots recently.


Oh, ok, I hadn't heard that ..


----------



## LDC (Feb 19, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Oh, ok, I hadn't heard that ..



Also there's a little bit of flexibility of the categories from some places who are giving the vaccine, and also if they have small numbers of patients in their area (usually a few GP surgeries together in an area) then they're moving down the categories quicker than others might be.

Glad you got it whatever the reason!


----------



## Edie (Feb 19, 2021)

IC3D said:


> From what I've heard from colleagues the 2nd AZ one is the worst


Bugger. Because I’ve just had 2nd Oxford/AZ (rushed after 28 days on the dot cos of brain surgery). Plus I’ve had covid. So fingers crossed I don’t feel under the weather tomorrow.


sojourner said:


> The fella (works as a carer) had the AZ one, and in all the 20 + years I've known him, I've never known him to be that ill.  Was fine for 12 hours, woke up shaking in the night, freezing cold, feverish, flu-like (covid-like, as Edie  says), massively fatigued, really sore arm. He had to take the next day off sick, has never done that before, and it took him 4 days to start feeling 100% again. Really shocked me tbh, he has the constitution of a tank normally.


Bloody hell. You and killer b other halves experiences are showing the Oxford/AZ hits some people hard!

Do we think having a noticeable immune response (fever, malaise) means it’s working better? I had low grade 37.7oC with my first dose, which is exactly the same as I was for first five days of covid before I nosedived with the pneumonia.

(incidentally, I sent a ty letter to Yorkshire Ambulance Service after, and they replied and apparently my temperature was 40.6, sats dropping to 88%, and my BP 90/60 when they took me in!).


----------



## LDC (Feb 19, 2021)

Edie said:


> (incidentally, I sent a ty letter to Yorkshire Ambulance Service after, and they replied and apparently my temperature was 40.6, sats dropping to 88%, and my BP 90/60 when they took me in!).



Jesus fucking christ, you were big sick!


----------



## killer b (Feb 19, 2021)

Edie said:


> Bloody hell. You and @killer b other halves experiences are showing the Oxford/AZ hits some people hard!


I just remembered that she was also withdrawing from the steroids she's been on since her operation nearly two years ago, which might have had some impact...


----------



## Edie (Feb 19, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Jesus fucking christ, you were big sick!


Mate I was having periods of feeling muddled, it was awful. 48 hours later after O2, dex and some normal saline and I was on the road to recovery. I may curse it, but God bless Jimmies!


killer b said:


> I just remembered that she was also withdrawing from the steroids she's been on since her operation nearly two years ago, which might have had some impact...


Maybe, yes. Sounds awful though. Keep a watch when she has the second xx


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 19, 2021)

Oxford. Nothing for 24 hours, then the next 24 hours I felt awful - aches all over and really tired. Since then no problems.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 19, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Pfizer/BioNTech. Ticked no side effects as had a headache for a few hours about 20 hours after, but obviously no idea if it was related - although I never get headaches. Also studies show there's a huge psychological/expectation impact with side effects so meh, I dunno.


In a past life I dealt with safety data from clinical trials, and "headache" is so indistinguishable from placebo generally that it's rarely considered significant. (Also "nausea" and "sleep disturbance".)


----------



## komodo (Feb 20, 2021)

AZ Weds evening - no problems at all so far. I was a bit disappointed that I didn’t get offered a little sit down after - but you only  get that with the Pfizer....

Know a lot of people who’ve had vaccine now and only one who felt a bit poorly and she’d definitely had C19 last year.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 20, 2021)

komodo said:


> AZ Weds evening - no problems at all so far. I was a bit disappointed that I didn’t get offered a little sit down after - but you only  get that with the Pfizer....


AZ here, they asked if I had driven, then recommended I sit in my car for 15 minutes before driving off.


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 20, 2021)

I’m getting the oxford/AZ one on Tuesday.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 20, 2021)

Front line medical staff in Ireland are up in arms at the fact they're being administered the AZ vaccine, as it only has a 60% efficacy, compared to the 95% efficacy that the other two approved vaccines boast.









						Health staff say they are getting ‘least efficacious vaccine’
					

HSE told workers are dissatisfied at being given AstraZeneca jab with ‘only 60% efficacy’




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## hypernormalized (Feb 20, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Front line medical staff in Ireland are up in arms at the fact they're being administered the AZ vaccine, as it only has a 60% efficacy, compared to the 95% efficacy that the other two approved vaccines boast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do these efficacy figures actually refer to? I'm struggling to find references to anything other than 'attack rate' online.

There are at least five different things I can think of:

percentage reduction in PCR cases vs the control group
percentage reduction in asymptomatic individuals
percentage reduction in severe cases
percentage reduction in deaths
percentage reduction in transmissibility

I think it's the second one (reduction in asymptomatic individuals), is that right?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 20, 2021)

hypernormalized said:


> What's the "layman's efficacy" of the two vaccines? My understanding is that these figures (if we take them to be as given) are essentially saying that the AZ vaccine offers 60% protection against any symptoms, whereas Pfizer gives 95%.
> 
> But surely, at least as an individual, the relevant figures are % protection against severe illness and/or death?
> 
> I don't think that anyone is saying that 40% of those who take the AZ vaccine end up in the same situation as if they hadn't had a vaccine at all, right?


I have no idea how they've reached those figures.


----------



## hypernormalized (Feb 20, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> I have no idea how they've reached those figures.



Fair enough (sorry, I edited the original post to add a bit of clarity to what I'm on about).

The best I can find online are quotes like "What the 95% actually means is that vaccinated people had a 95% lower risk of getting COVID-19 compared with the control group participants, who weren't vaccinated."

But what "getting COVID-19" means is left up to interpretation.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 20, 2021)

hypernormalized said:


> Fair enough (sorry, I edited the original post to add a bit of clarity to what I'm on about).
> 
> The best I can find online are quotes like "What the 95% actually means is that vaccinated people had a 95% lower risk of getting COVID-19 compared with the control group participants, who weren't vaccinated."
> 
> But what "getting COVID-19" means is left up to interpretation.


I'd guess the key thing is how much does a given vaccine reduce the risk of severe disease/hospitalisation/death.  If it resulted in a person catching it but not becoming particularly ill that's a good enough outcome.  Ideally it'd stop someone catching it entirely, but anything is better than nothing.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 20, 2021)

komodo said:


> I was a bit disappointed that I didn’t get offered a little sit down after - but you only get that with the Pfizer....


Didn't know that - I thought it was just a general precaution across the board as they're new vaccines.  I remember them insisting everyone waited for the same time when I first starting getting flu jabs (15 years ago?) - but they no longer do that, at least with me.


----------



## hypernormalized (Feb 20, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'd guess the key thing is how much does a given vaccine reduce the risk of severe disease/hospitalisation/death.



I tend to agree that this is probably the best number to use if we're going to pick one, but I'd rather know for sure rather than guessing!

If it's a 60% vs 95% chance of being asymptomatic, then I'd say anyone rejecting one over the other is just being an arse, deal with it.

But if it's a 60% vs 95% reduction in transmissibilty, or as you say severe disease, then yeah it really matters for a healthcare worker who is basically 100% guaranteed to get the virus given enough time.

I guess they're probably all correlated anyway since that's how viruses work innit. Personally I'll take whatever I'm given!


----------



## Combustible (Feb 20, 2021)

IIRC the efficacy refers to preventing  symptomatic infection, i.e. a positive test + symptoms of some sort. I don't think any hospitalization/serious cases were reported for either vaccine (maybe 1 for Pfizer?), but given the relatively low numbers of infections in the vaccine group, I don't know to what degree they can rule out some serious cases


----------



## scifisam (Feb 20, 2021)

Zeneca. It was hell. Only for about 24 hours, but man, it was bad. My heart rate still hasn't recovered and I'm concerned - I have an underlying heart condition and I've been ignoring it for a while, because it's just so fucking tiresome. Had an op and it wasn't all better, but good enough. And it had been good enough for years, literally till the day of the vaccine. 128BPM plus 70 oxygen, man.

Apparently an increased heart rate is not unusual as a reaction, esp for people who've had covid.

Not sure if I should get the second dose. I'm leaning towards yes because surely my body has given up fighting against this by now, but I'll check with my GP.

I'd still recommend getting the vaccine as opposed to getting or spreading the disease.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 20, 2021)

hypernormalized said:


> I tend to agree that this is probably the best number to use if we're going to pick one, but I'd rather know for sure rather than guessing!
> 
> If it's a 60% vs 95% chance of being asymptomatic, then I'd say anyone rejecting one over the other is just being an arse, deal with it.
> 
> ...


This article has some efficacy figures which look pretty good.









						One Pfizer/BioNTech shot gives 85% Covid protection - study
					

Research findings from Israel lend support to UK’s decision to increase gap in dosing to 12 weeks




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 20, 2021)

When's Moderna arriving? Should be soon. Poll fail!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 20, 2021)

Had the Oxford yesterday 9am and felt nothing except a slightly odd feeling runny nose (apparently in there as aside effect according to the sheet I was given).
I had a pretty restless night and ache all over, (played a major part in my dreams) a bit like, but not quite the same as if I had done a big workout and a run yesterday (which I didn't). My back is especially bad. My injection arm is definitely feeling pain now just below where the injection was. Mild headache. 
At this point I wouldn't be anything was crazy out if the ordinary if I hadn't had the vaccine.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 20, 2021)

Pfizer and cant stop sleeping since, long sleeps. My ten minute afternoon nap was 4 hours the other day. Might be something else of course.


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 20, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> When's Moderna arriving? Should be soon. Poll fail!



"Something else"


----------



## 8ball (Feb 20, 2021)

Got my jab at 3.30 today.  A short time after which I'll be posting regular bulletins on side effects and 5G reception.

Pre-covid vaccine reading:  0 bars


----------



## Sue (Feb 20, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Didn't know that - I thought it was just a general precaution across the board as they're new vaccines.  I remember them insisting everyone waited for the same time when I first starting getting flu jabs (15 years ago?) - but they no longer do that, at least with me.


They still do it with flu jabs round these parts and ply you with coffee/juice and biscuits . (Not this year though obvs.)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 20, 2021)

Sue said:


> They still do it with flu jabs round these parts and ply you with coffee/juice and biscuits . (Not this year though obvs.)


I feel conned - where are my fucking biscuits?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2021)

I just got Astra-Zeneca'd - surgery called me and asked me to turn up whenever I wanted as they had spare slots 
I genuinely didn't feel it.


----------



## circleline (Feb 20, 2021)

There are still 'availability' issues with Pfizer second doses, according to daughter's London hospital.  She should have had her 2nd dose this week.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 20, 2021)

Yes I was told I was getting the Pfizer one but it turned out to be AZ. I asked whether I should hang around for 15 minutes as had been suggested and the nurse said no that was only for the Pfizer one unless I was driving and I wasn't so I didn't.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2021)

Two hours later and a very slight feeling of heaviness in the upper arm..


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 20, 2021)

Just over 24hrs after the Oxford jab.

Slickly managed so in and out in less than 5 minutes ...
Barely felt the actual jab (apparently something to do with long needles for intra-muscular injections).

Had a bad night, but 90% of that was because I had a bout of IBS [mine is the result of a sudden drop in stress, especially a period of long-term stress - I think waiting for my covid jab counts as I have been staying at home since this time last year. Additionally, a new project arrived at work a couple of days ago, that we've been trying to get delivered for over six months]
Today, I'm feeling washed out, very tired and I can't concentrate. Temperature regulation isn't working too well, either!  I woke up with a bad headache - two ibuprofen fixed that, but I've some general aches and pains, and my arm is less sore than it was with this year's flu jab.
I might have another nap ...


----------



## LDC (Feb 20, 2021)

Interesting study of people on here, massively higher percentage of side effects than normal!


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 20, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Interesting study of people on here, massively higher percentage of side effects than normal!


Possibly because it's easier to type up a post on here, so a self-selecting group ...

The leaflet I got had the potential side-effects with very common defined as more than 1 in 10 ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2021)

I could do with a bit of something to chase out the mild sinusitis that's been bubbling under for over a year now - the last cold/flu thing I had was November 2019 ...

4 hours later and I've gone to bed feeling a bit iffy - perhaps very mild nausea which is rare for me...


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 20, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Interesting study of people on here, massively higher percentage of side effects than normal!



Part of the reason I posted this poll was because I was beginning to perceive from people I know who've had the jab a much higher figure than the 10% given for the common side-effects. I only know of one person who has gone on to have these effects last longer than 48 hours (my sister who ended up in A&E after 7 days with breathing difficulties - she's fine now). And I definitely wasn't pushing any anti-vax line, I tried to overcome that with the first line of the OP. And I definitely wasn't trying to make out these side effects were worse than they were, hence the emphasis on 48 hours in the poll. 

But I do think (so far anyway) the poll is bearing that out. I think the AZ does give side effects quite a lot higher than the 10% claimed. I know 10% (or 1 in 10) is not a necessarily 'given' number but as a ball park figure I think it's being exceeded. Again, I'll stress I had misgivings about posting this thread - I actually held off posting it until ATOMIC SUPLEX made me laugh with his post (I like sweary posts). I don't think the side effects themselves warrant ANY misgivings about the vaccine. But I am interested, just out of curiosity, in the differences between AZ and Pfizer in this regard.

The results aren't surprising me so far based on what I was hearing. I think StoneRoad has a point about the ease of reporting on here. But the posts reflect what I was hearing. The almost mirror like reflection between Pfizer and AZ (so far, 22/6 to 5/15 on the 48 hour thing). But I am conflicted, for sure, because I appreciate if you start telling people one jab may give you a 75% chance of side-effects for something, that ain't going to make it any easier to make people go get a jab.

*But just get the fucking jab.*


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2021)

Apart from the rare serious effects, it's a teeny price to pay... I wish I could have managed some words to properly  thank the staff this morning - but I'm somewhat out of practice and overwhelmed by meaningful human interaction...


----------



## 8ball (Feb 20, 2021)

2 minutes after AZ vaccination.

5G: zero bars


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 20, 2021)

8ball said:


> 2 minutes after AZ vaccination.
> 
> 5G: zero bars


You probably need to reboot yourself for it to start working.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 20, 2021)

8ball said:


> 2 minutes after AZ vaccination.
> 
> 5G: zero bars



Stand in the corner with a wire coat hanger held aloft


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 20, 2021)

Looking forward to that because I've had a 5G phone for months but never had a 5G signal, but there's a new EE mast right near the hospital and my GP's vaccination site, so my vaccination will be the first chance I get to try 5G.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 20, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> Stand in the corner with a wire coat hanger held aloft



Still nothing, though the lass with the needle said it might take an hour or two.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 20, 2021)

Not had it, but my mum had the AZ one and no side effects, Frau Bahn's mum had the Pfizer one and no side effects, they are both in their mid-70's, so the conclusion here is that u75 is full of wusses.


One side effect that people need to shout from the fucking rooftops though, *Not dying of Covid!!!*


----------



## two sheds (Feb 20, 2021)

Interesting piece by MD in this issue of Private Eye as suspected that side effects show immune systems are responding.


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 20, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Interesting piece by MD in this issue of Private Eye as suspected that side effects show immune systems are responding.



I don't understand the science (fuck it, I don't understand science mostly) but how does that tie in with the Pfizer results then? Where the vast majority are getting no side effects? And the Pfizer jab is showing marked increase in efficacy on one jab?

It doesn't seem that straightforward to me (side effects = immune response)

Happy to be corrected/informed.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2021)

I have a notion I might have fared reasonably well with actual covid.
I never got significant respiratory symptoms with viruses, but consistently got impressively laid out for a few days then back on the bike Monday even if I hadn't eaten for days.
It would probably have been the same in 2019 if my "fat but fit" luck hadn't run out and forced me to do something about it...
So not surprised I'm feeling the effects of the adenovirus vector.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 20, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> It doesn't seem that straightforward to me (side effects = immune response)


I doubt there is a clear link - it's probably more luck of the draw whether you get side-effects, just like any other drug.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 20, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> I don't understand the science (fuck it, I don't understand science mostly) but how does that tie in with the Pfizer results then? Where the vast majority are getting no side effects? And the Pfizer jab is showing marked increase in efficacy on one jab?
> 
> It doesn't seem that straightforward to me (side effects = immune response)
> 
> Happy to be corrected/informed.



Simple answer is that the vaccines are different in what they are doing in order to provoke an immune response, and immunology is mind-fuckingly complicated.

Edit:  though it does occur to me that delivering the mRNA directly (as the Pfizer vaccine does) rather than putting DNA in a chimp cold virus to be transcribed into the mRNA might lead to less cross-fire in the immune system when it spots a chimp virus as well as the newly-manufactured spike proteins.
This is uninformed spitballing, though.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 20, 2021)

Yes I hadn't really thought about lack of response, I'd have expected MD to know but perhaps does depend on individual as above.


----------



## LDC (Feb 20, 2021)

Experiencing side effects are totally not a reliable indicator of any vaccine provoking a good immune response. It's as likely to be psychological issues around expectation and similar things like self reporting mentioned above. There's been some very good studies around placebos and side effects and expectations and peer group reporting makes a much bigger impact that you'd think it might.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Experiencing side effects are totally not a reliable indicator of any vaccine provoking a good immune response. It's as likely to be psychological issues around expectation and similar things like self reporting mentioned above. There's been some very good studies around placebos and side effects and expectations and peer group reporting makes a much bigger impact that you'd think it might.


I'm massively well tuned-in to my body.


----------



## LDC (Feb 20, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm massively well tuned-in to my body.



Hippie!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 20, 2021)

3 hours.  No side effects.

Zero bars.

Edit:  quick Google suggests side effects take a bit longer than that


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2021)

Just managed to eat dinner, but I'm properly knackered now.
Somewhat warm so lying here without my duvet.
I may have a suck on a thermometer next time I need the loo...
More aware of vacc site than earlier.

EDIT ;-

Only an hour and a half later, the symptoms have eased significantly 
Presumably because the vector adenovirus is in itself not very viable ?


----------



## 8ball (Feb 20, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Just managed to eat dinner, but I'm properly knackered now.
> Somewhat warm so lying here without my duvet.
> I may have a suck on a thermometer next time I need the loo...
> More aware of vacc site than earlier.



What time did you have yours done?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2021)

8ball said:


> What time did you have yours done?


About 10.40


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 20, 2021)

8ball said:


> Edit:  quick Google suggests side effects take a bit longer than that



You had the AZ, I had the Pfizer, so this may not apply but...to my surprise the sore arm (which isn't a side effect  ) took 10-12 hours to kick in.

Have fun sleeping.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 20, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> About 10.40



Almost exactly 5 hours ahead of me.
Nothing going on here.  Arm not even sore.

Maybe I was in the placebo group...


----------



## 8ball (Feb 20, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> You had the AZ, I had the Pfizer, so this may not apply but...to my surprise the sore arm (which isn't a side effect  ) took 10-12 hours to kick in.
> 
> Have fun sleeping.



True, bit early to tell.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2021)

Temp 38C !
I usually average 35.6...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 21, 2021)

mum-tat (80+) had the pfizer one a few weeks ago, no side effects

i'm still probably a few months away from getting done


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2021)

After an uncomfortable night, it's mostly now just a headache and creaky neck glands and some weariness.
Let's hope the spike proteins were successfully deployed.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 21, 2021)

20 hours post-jab:  just enough of a “meh” feeling to constitute a viable excuse (in my mind) for sitting around drinking squash and watching telly.  Or “practically imperceptible” tbf.  As is the 5G reception.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2021)

That's roughly where I am 24 hours later.
So that's how the body reacts to a non-viable infection...
24 hour "flu"


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 21, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> That's roughly where I am 24 hours later.
> So that's how the body reacts to a non-viable infection...
> 24 hour "flu"


Man flu


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Man flu


It was as unpleasant as anything I caught at work - just short lived.
I hope the second dose is no worse.
It confirms my determination to avoid ever catching viruses off others now that I've not caught one since Dec. 2019

EDIT :- went to sort out my recycling for tomorrow and I'm going back to bed properly knackered - definitely would have been off work for at least these two days ... not complaining - I have no emotional issues with illness and definitely not seeking sympathy -  just being honest.

And I'll be honest here whereas on Facebook and elsewhere I won't say anything beyond that I didn't feel the vaccination itself - which is 100 percent true - I might well lie to my own family if I thought there was a risk it might put them off getting vaccinated, and I'm certainly going back in 12 weeks - even though by accounts on here that the second time can be even worse.


----------



## Limejuice (Feb 21, 2021)

Well, at jab + 12 hours (Astra Zeneca), I felt pretty rough. I was shaking and shivering so much my vision was blurred. Stabbing headache. Every joint aching. Fever. I was awake all night chugging paras and ibuprofen.  

And guess which fool had arranged an early shopping delivery? I tell you what, the driver took one look at me, and kept his bloody distance.    I managed to croak 'jab', and made stabbing gestures at my arm. He felt encouraged enough to share his views on vaccination, lockdown and Boris all within a 3-minute discourse.

Jab + 24 hours, much better. Feeling human again. I hope to Beelzebub the part 2 jab isn't this bad.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2021)

To shake things up, after last night's fever, now ir's chills that my elctric blanket is barely touching.
Getting hit twice was often par for the course  when I caught actual live infections.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 21, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> To shake things up, after last night's fever, now ir's chills that my elctric blanket is barely touching.
> Getting hit twice was often par for the course  when I caught actual live infections.



You’re def having a rough one.  I don’t think I’d notice it if I was busy thinking about other stuff.  The flu jab was worse and that was just a headache and my vision going funny for an hour.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 21, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> To shake things up, after last night's fever, now ir's chills that my elctric blanket is barely touching.
> Getting hit twice was often par for the course  when I caught actual live infections.


It will pass, so take it easy and hopefully you'll be right as rain tomorrow.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2021)

8ball said:


> You’re def having a rough one.  I don’t think I’d notice it if I was busy thinking about other stuff.  The flu jab was worse and that was just a headache and my vision going funny for an hour.


whereas the flu jab I had Nov. 2019 was just a teeny local bruise ...


----------



## 8ball (Feb 21, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> whereas the flu jab I had Nov. 2019 was just a teeny local bruise ...



Yeah, flu jab varies year to year and people vary a lot in their reaction obv.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 21, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I feel conned - where are my fucking biscuits?


When I give blood it's the one time each year when I might eat a jacob's club.  Ditto let down orange juice.


----------



## MickiQ (Feb 21, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Not had it, but my mum had the AZ one and no side effects, Frau Bahn's mum had the Pfizer one and no side effects, they are both in their mid-70's, so the conclusion here is that u75 is full of wusses.
> 
> 
> One side effect that people need to shout from the fucking rooftops though, *Not dying of Covid!!!*


Mine and Mrs Q's parents all in their 80's have had their jabs, My mum said it made her feel a bit poorly for a few hours but was soon fine. My Dad said it made him feel he needed a kip but he says he needs a kip all the time. Mrs Q mum said it made her a bit tired. Mrs Q's Dad said it had no effect but such would contradict with his stoic hard man image so he might not be truthful, no matter how fit he was as a young man he's in his 80's now if he would just admit it.
All the Other Q's who have received are in the medical profession between 20 and 40 and all fit and healthy. From those I've heard from short lived soreness and the odd headache seem common.
I'm looking forward to mine, a few hours kip and a headache for a day maybe two seem to be a very small price to pay. It's basically the same price I pay for a night of booze but without spending any cash.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 21, 2021)

Must admit I wish I hadn't read this thread.  I have fybromyalgia and a dodgy thyroid so I'm used to having the 'flu like' package of aches, tiredness etc.  No obvious reason to think the vaccine strengthens pre-existing symptoms, but you do wonder. But as mentioned, this thread does seem to showing a higher rate of reactions than is the case in the wider population.

As to the '60%', isn't that just the efficacy figure for the Oxford vaccine as announced at the time of it's approval?  At a purely selfish level it leaves you hoping you'll get one of the others (I suspect there'll be 3 in total by the time I'm up for the jab in a month or so).  Same time, I'm not going to start gaming it and turning one down, hoping for another.  It's anti-social and could anyway rebound on you if you  get Covid. Must admit, I pleasantly surprised that there don't seem to be many people playing that game either?


----------



## two sheds (Feb 21, 2021)

And I read only 1% of the over 70s (or 80s) actually refused the vaccine.


----------



## MickiQ (Feb 21, 2021)

Classic from Mum Q half an hour ago when I phoned her. She doesn't understand all this rush to get people vaccinated when she hasn't even had Covid. Way to miss the point there Mum.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 21, 2021)

Still finding myself rather easily tired today, luckily none of the mild brain fog I had yesterday afternoon. I'm hoping my appetite will have recovered, as well. Nothing much is sore, no headache today (unlike yesterday) although the injected arm prefers not to be used !


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 22, 2021)

I got through the chills and then was burning up for hours.... since I wasn't fighting an actual infection, I laid there uncovered...
I just woke up and there's mostly only a slight headache left.
Let's hope that's finally it for now.
Perhaps it will just make it under the wire for 48 hours... though I suspect it will take another day to feel properly OK.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 22, 2021)

So ...

day 3 and I started out moderately warm, but felt fine, but now I'm starting to shiver again...
At least going to bed early saves on heating  ...

I wonder if others who respond strongly to the vaccine have similar experiences to me with colds and flu ?
i.e while I worked at the petri dish, I never had "colds" _*per se,*_ but got fully laid out for several days once or twice a year - mostly fever and weakness - rarely much in the way of secondary symptoms even when I was certain it was flu - and I used to bounce back ...

I suppose they're bound to be a bit cautious with stating side effects, but I could imagine this being a bit of a shock to some ...

I'm contemplating reporting it so it's on the record ...






						Official MHRA side effect and adverse incident reporting site for coronavirus treatments and vaccines | Coronavirus (COVID-19)
					

The MHRA site for reporting side effects to medicines, vaccines or medical device and diagnostic adverse incidents used in coronavirus treatment




					coronavirus-yellowcard.mhra.gov.uk


----------



## two sheds (Feb 22, 2021)

Yes I'd say worth reporting - particularly because they've asked for people to do it.


----------



## LDC (Feb 22, 2021)

Don't write off that it might have nothing to do with the vaccine and it could be entirely coincidental.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 22, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Don't write off that it might have nothing to do with the vaccine and it could be entirely coincidental.


It would be very unlikely given my lifestyle - I even broke out a proper mask to wear under my usual one -mostly as a sign of respect..

I'm not quite ready to complete my oximeter purchase in case I caught it in the park last week...


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 22, 2021)

Now on day three ...

still rather tired and a bit achey, nothing much to comment about.

tbh, if I was working, it probably wouldn't be worth staying home for today, but as I'm wfh, I'm just taking the day a bit more slowly that I might otherwise.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 22, 2021)

End of day 3 and once again, after cranking up my electric blanket, I broke through the chills and temperature is back up to 38 degrees.
Getting to the bathroom is a challenge, eyes sleepy, voice slightly hoarse..
Another bonus is I'm down several hundred calories.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 22, 2021)

Have you reported these side effects yet?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 22, 2021)

8ball said:


> Have you reported these side effects yet?


I'll do it tomorrow - I have to use an on screen keyboard when I'm in bed...

Quite a lot of similar experiences in the comments here :-









						What are the side effects of the AstraZeneca vaccine?
					

Here, we use science to dissect some of the rumours about the side effects of the AstraZeneca and Oxford University vaccine




					www.openaccessgovernment.org


----------



## Edie (Feb 22, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> End of day 3 and once again, after cranking up my electric blanket, I broke through the chills and temperature is back up to 38 degrees.
> Getting to the bathroom is a challenge, eyes sleepy, voice slightly hoarse..
> Another bonus is I'm down several hundred calories.


You need a covid test. Hope you’re feeling better soon x


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2021)

Edie said:


> You need a covid test. Hope you’re feeling better soon x


Thanks...
It just seems unlikely that I caught it walking in the park, or in the supermarket the previous week while these symptoms came on like a train 2 hours after the vaccine - plus I can barely walk to the bathroom at the moment...


----------



## two sheds (Feb 23, 2021)

Didn't catch anything at the surgery when you had the vaccination? Mine was in a small room with three administrators and three vaccinees in it, which surprised me since there was a bloody big tent next to the building.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Didn't catch anything at the surgery when you had the vaccination? Mine was in a small room with three administrators and three vaccinees in it, which surprised me since there was a bloody big tent next to the building.


incubation too short.
Things were well organised plus I double masked as it was the closest I'd been to others since October ..


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2021)

I've woken up feeling a lot more comfortable.. 
Let's hope my immune system has finally finished doing what it needs to do. 
Hopefully at some point they'll explain why the AZ is so much more dramatic in its action than the MRNA vaccines .. and why it's less effective.
I figured that it should be *more *effective in terms of getting into cells...
Perhaps some people's immune systems effectively jump on the vector virus before it can get to work.
I may see if I can ask a question on TWIV...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 23, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Hopefully at some point they'll explain why the AZ is so much more dramatic in its action than the MRNA vaccines .. and why it's less effective.



It's still early days to pinpoint how effective the different vaccines are in the 'real world', this study from Scotland actually shows the Oxford one works better than the Pfizer one, based on hospital admissions after a single jab.



> Four weeks after receiving the initial dose, the Oxford jab appeared to reduce a person's risk of hospital admission by 94%.
> 
> Those who received the Pfizer jab had a reduction in risk of 85% between 28 and 34 days after the first dose.











						COVID-19: Single vaccine jab linked to 85% and 94% drop in risk of coronavirus hospital admissions in Scotland, study shows
					

The lead researcher says the results are "very encouraging and have given us great reasons to be optimistic for the future".




					news.sky.com


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2021)

Arse.

I was fine until a few minutes ago- temp down to 36.4 and now I'm back in bed shivering.
What the hell is wrong with my immune system ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2021)

In spite of masses of insulation and electric blanket going full blast, temp is now 34.8 so borderline hypothermic...
that would explain the shivering...

I may check my BP in a bit...


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Feb 23, 2021)

Nearly a fortnight since the Astra Zeneca jab and both me and Mrs K much more tired than normal, still. No other side effects really, but taking a surprisingly long time to get properly energetic again.


----------



## Voley (Feb 23, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> In spite of masses of insulation and electric blanket going full blast, temp is now 34.8 so borderline hypothermic...
> that would explain the shivering...
> 
> I may check my BP in a bit...


Give the docs / NHS 111 a bell mate.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 23, 2021)

Spoke to someone earlier who isn't a medic but has a good working knowledge of this stuff due to family health issues. She said that strong reactions to the virus may be an indication that your immune system is working well and that as a result older folks are not getting quite the same side effects.  Don't know if that's true or even a truism, but it sounds reasonable. Anyway, there's a silver lining in there if you are feeling rough after the vaxx.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 23, 2021)

Voley said:


> Give the docs / NHS 111 a bell mate.


Yeah, you don't want to keep running that kind of temperature for too long gentlegreen , give them a bell.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 23, 2021)

Had the AZ this aft. Nothing to report yet.,


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2021)

Temp back up to over 38 it seems my thermoregulation is up the swanee...
bp 120/90  It's usually 130/80.
I'm clearly not in any danger.
I'll put the water on for a bath...


----------



## 2hats (Feb 23, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's still early days to pinpoint how effective the different vaccines are in the 'real world', this study from Scotland actually shows the Oxford one works better than the Pfizer one, based on hospital admissions after a single jab.


Danger Will Robinson.

(I'd read the preprint carefully before jumping to the same conclusions that journalists do.)


----------



## 2hats (Feb 23, 2021)

_Can I choose my covid vaccine? Strong opinions on Oxford vs. Pfizer emerge in U.K._ Washington Post (21 Feb).


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 23, 2021)

2hats said:


> _Can I choose my covid vaccine? Strong opinions on Oxford vs. Pfizer emerge in U.K._ Washington Post (21 Feb).


i was pleased i was offered pfizer so i didn't have to have a barney


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2021)

Trust the British vaccine to be as rough as hell.
I wouldn't mind so much if they'd only been more honest about the possible severity of the side effects.
It's made more stark because I haven't had so much as a sniffle since November 2019.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 23, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Trust the British vaccine to be as rough as hell.
> I wouldn't mind so much if they'd only been more honest about the possible severity of the side effects.
> It's made more stark because I haven't had so much as a sniffle since November 2019.


how you feeling?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2021)

two sheds said:


> how you feeling?


temp down to 36.4 -but feels higher -lying on top of the duvet.
At least all this self-generated heat is burning calories


----------



## weltweit (Feb 23, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> temp down to 36.4 -but feels higher -lying on top of the duvet.
> At least all this self-generated heat is burning calories


I wonder what is causing this variety in responses. I had the AZ Friday and haven't really had any side effects to speak of. Sorry you are having such a time with it gentlegreen.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2021)

Had the Astral Projection one today. Looking forward to going to bed soon to test this baby out.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Trust the British vaccine to be as rough as hell.
> I wouldn't mind so much if they'd only been more honest about the possible severity of the side effects.
> It's made more stark because I haven't had so much as a sniffle since November 2019.


When did you have it done?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2021)

Glitter said:


> Had the AZ this aft. Nothing to report yet.,


 Same... let's compare notes over the next 48 hours.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> When did you have it done?


Saturday morning and I took to my bed 4 hours later
It's not as bad as viruses I've caught before in the traditional way, it's the groudhog nature that's annoying.
It isn't as if it will have affected very many cells compared to a live virus.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2021)

Bloody clever stuff though.
I had no idea they could do this sort of thing.
I was also amazed to learn that conventional vaccines are produced using one hen's egg per dose.


----------



## Cid (Feb 23, 2021)

34.8 is er... emergency stuff isn't it? 

Maybe a new thermometer?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2021)

Cid said:


> 34.8 is er... emergency stuff isn't it?
> 
> Maybe a new thermometer?


I have two of them 
I'll give it another day or two.
It's not as if I was going to do anything sitting up that I can't do lying in bed...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2021)

Feel a little nauseous and a bit tingly....but otherwise digits are good.


----------



## Cid (Feb 23, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I have two of them
> I'll give it another day or two.
> It's not as if I was going to do anything sitting up that I can't do lying in bed...



Well keep your strength up. Extra portion of hummus.


----------



## IC3D (Feb 23, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> View attachment 255853
> 
> Feel a little nauseous and a bit tingly....but otherwise digits are good.


That looks pretty good for your age. Happy belated birthday x


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2021)

IC3D said:


> That looks pretty good for your age. Happy belated birthday x


Heart rate now down to 72...I'm getting better with age.  
Thanks x


----------



## Glitter (Feb 24, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> Same... let's compare notes over the next 48 hours.



So far so good. How about you?


----------



## Sue (Feb 24, 2021)

I got mine (Pfizer) last night. I'm feeling very tired and quite spacey today. And my arm's a bit sore.

I also got a sticker! A friend who's volunteering as a marshall person said they don't have stickers and she's now insanely jealous.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 24, 2021)

Glitter said:


> So far so good. How about you?


Feel very good this morning. No noticable symptoms.    ☀


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 24, 2021)

Sue said:


> I got mine (Pfizer) last night. I'm feeling very tired and quite spacey today. And my arm's a bit sore.
> 
> I also got a sticker! A friend who's volunteering as a marshall person said they don't have stickers and she's now insanely jealous.



I didn't get a sticker, the swines!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 24, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Spoke to someone earlier who isn't a medic but has a good working knowledge of this stuff due to family health issues. She said that strong reactions to the virus may be an indication that your immune system is working well and that as a result older folks are not getting quite the same side effects.  Don't know if that's true or even a truism, but it sounds reasonable. Anyway, there's a silver lining in there if you are feeling rough after the vaxx.


That was our theory too.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 24, 2021)

Was it LynnDoyleCooper who gave the alternative suggestion that it was as likely psychosomatic?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 24, 2021)

sojourner said:


> That was our theory too.


My immune system is strong. I very rarely get ill. I have no symptoms at all.


----------



## LDC (Feb 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Was it LynnDoyleCooper who gave the alternative suggestion that it was as likely psychosomatic?



There's been some very good studies showing side effects as connected to expectations of them, shown when people are given placebos. Personally I think it's also connected to people's levels of things like anxiety, plus of course the random things that might have happened to them anyway like getting ill just afterwards by chance.

But also I admit I'm ruined by hippies who go on about about having nonsense side effects from things like looking at a box of paracetamol.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 24, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> But also I admit I'm ruined by hippies who go on about about having nonsense side effects from things like looking at a box of paracetamol.



Well yes but if it's in _blue packaging_ then you can't argue with it.


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 24, 2021)

The theory of immune system being good equalling stronger reaction just doesn't stand up when comparing the two vaccines. Why aren't people with strong immune system getting reactions to Pfizer?

It has to be down to the way the vaccines are working in the body. Not how the body is working.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 24, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> I didn't get a sticker, the swines!


I got a card with details of my vaccine and a space for the second one.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 24, 2021)

Day 5 and I felt well enough to sit up at my PC - had breakfast, but a little too comfortable with the w


planetgeli said:


> The theory of immune system being good equalling stronger reaction just doesn't stand up when comparing the two vaccines. Why aren't people with strong immune system getting reactions to Pfizer?
> 
> It has to be down to the way the vaccines are working in the body. Not how the body is working.


I figured it would be proportionate to the number of cells sucessfully invaded by the vaccine and then destroyed prematurely when the immune system leaps on the manufactured spike proteins ...
It is surely going to be far fewer than with a live virus infecting cells exponentially and rupturing them theselves ?


----------



## Glitter (Feb 24, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> I didn't get a sticker, the swines!





weltweit said:


> I got a card with details of my vaccine and a space for the second one.



I got a fiver off voucher for Boots. I think I win.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 24, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I got a card with details of my vaccine and a space for the second one.


yes me too.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 24, 2021)

Glitter said:


> I got a fiver off voucher for Boots. I think I win.


----------



## Sue (Feb 24, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I got a card with details of my vaccine and a space for the second one.


Yes, but I also got a sticker!

ETA A friend who went to the same place as me didn't just get a sticker. He was so enthusiastic about the sticker, the women offered to give him a free visor too.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 24, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> I didn't get a sticker, the swines!


I said no to the sticker.


LynnDoyleCooper said:


> But also I admit I'm ruined by hippies who go on about about having nonsense side effects from things like looking at a box of paracetamol.


If you look at a box of paracetamol intently for long enough you will get a headache


gentlegreen said:


> Day 5 and I felt well enough to sit up at my PC - had breakfast, but a little too comfortable with the w


Glad you're feeling better


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 24, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I said no to the sticker.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 24, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Glad you're feeling better


thanks.
I preemptively went back to bed late morning just as I started to cool down and tire - so no crazy temperature swings.
Bonkers for a deliberately piddly infection to feel like a real one ...
And usually infections pin you down and not fool you into getting up too soon..


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 24, 2021)

Two very elderly people in Australia have been given 4x the proper dose of Pfizer.

They're ok so far. Doctor has been 'stood down'.









						Doctor did not get vaccine training before giving two Brisbane nursing home residents excessive Pfizer dose
					

Doctor stood down after erroneously giving four times recommended dose of Covid vaccine




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Wilf (Feb 24, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Two very elderly people in Australia have been given 4x the proper dose of Pfizer.
> 
> They're ok so far. Doctor has been 'stood down'.
> 
> ...


I used to work in a skills drop in place for students at the university where I work. I hardly ever did it as there was another bloke covering maths, but a fair bit of the traffic was student nurses doing 'drug calculations'. Importance of the decimal point and all that.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 24, 2021)

[Lucky it wasn't an opioid or digitalis or something.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 24, 2021)

Got the AZ one yesterday, no ill effects yet.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 24, 2021)

Apart from some residual tiredness, I seem to be well over the mildish side-effects.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 24, 2021)

how you doing gentlegreen ?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 24, 2021)

Wilf said:


> I used to work in a skills drop in place for students at the university where I work. I hardly ever did it as there was another bloke covering maths, but a fair bit of the traffic was student nurses doing 'drug calculations'. Importance of the decimal point and all that.


everything is a poison
it's the dose that does it


----------



## Sue (Feb 24, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> everything is a poison
> it's the dose that does it


And the less you have, the more poisonous it is.    Or something.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> how you doing gentlegreen ?


Thanks ...I'm having to consciously take things easy... but not popping paracetomols any more .
hopefully tomorrow I'll have a bath and be up to be going to the supermarket 
I suspect 4 months of total vegging hasn't helped.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 24, 2021)

Sue said:


> And the less you have, the more poisonous it is.    Or something.


but according to homeopathic rules poison then becomes good


----------



## prunus (Feb 24, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Thanks ...I'm having to consciously take things easy... but not popping paracetomols any more .
> hopefully tomorrow I'll have a bath and be up to be going to the supermarket
> I suspect 4 months of total vegging hasn't helped.



I think you are supposed to self-isolate for 10 days if you have had a fever over 38C, which I think you said you did?  Can you get delivery/someone to bring you stuff rather than going out to a supermarket?


----------



## prunus (Feb 24, 2021)

prunus said:


> I think you are supposed to self-isolate for 10 days if you have had a fever over 38C, which I think you said you did?  Can you get delivery/someone to bring you stuff rather than going out to a supermarket?



Sorry, no, that may be wrong, I think there’s an exemption for fever within 48 hours of a vaccine. As you were. Enjoy the supermarket.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 24, 2021)

No way was this covid !
Not least because they were powerful symptoms, but zero respiratory ones.
I will double mask in any case...


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 24, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Two very elderly people in Australia have been given 4 x the proper dose of Pfizer.
> 
> They're ok so far.



I bet they are!!


----------



## Epona (Feb 25, 2021)

OH had the Oxford vaccine on Tuesday and was quite unwell all Wednesday - sore arm, fever, muscle pain, nausea, headache, and tinnitus.  He seems to have perked up a bit now although is still headachy and a bit off his food.  I know he won't have been exaggerating - he's very pro vaccination (in general, not just this one) and wouldn't have made a fuss over nothing.  I expect he'll be back to normal soon.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm now thinking of the AZ as the "boiled cabbage, rugby and regular beatings" virus ... 

I'm calling it at 5 days.
I had a nice bath and carried about 15 kilos of groceries 100 yards home.

I learned yesterday that they chose not to program-in the "2P" "scaffolding tweak" that Moderna developed, and Johnson & Johnson, Novavax, and Pfizer also used that stops the spike springing out of shape through not being bolted to a virus body.

Perhaps it means that the immune system has to work on multiple conformations it will never encounter ?





			https://cen.acs.org/pharmaceuticals/vaccines/tiny-tweak-behind-COVID-19/98/i38


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2021)

Just had the Oxford one. Feeling a little bit dizzy but alright so far.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 25, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I learned yesterday that they chose not to program-in the "2P" "scaffolding tweak" that Moderna developed, and Johnson & Johnson, Novavax, and Pfizer also used that stops the spike springing out of shape through not being bolted to a virus body.


_Coronavirus in the UK - news, lockdown and discussion_ thread, post #33722.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 25, 2021)

Had my first jab at about 3:45. Got AZ.
Only slight arm aches so far. I think. Twinges seem to be spreading slightly.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 25, 2021)

I wonder if local effects are a good omen.
I've barely had any local sensation.


Though I just tapped the area gently and I could feel it for a few seconds ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 25, 2021)

2hats said:


> _Coronavirus in the UK - news, lockdown and discussion_ thread, post #33722.


So is that true ?
I'm imagining it spitting out a load of abstract art and my bored immune system thinking the toys had arrived


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 25, 2021)

Think I'll call it quits with the jab's after-effects from tonight. 

I feel back to what I laughingly call normal.


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 25, 2021)

Rather weird seeing Germany get in a tizzy about the AZ vaccine. On the one hand AZ did seriously fuck up their PR by announcing lots of different figures for its efficacy. On the other, it took stupid nationalism to turn that failure into a crisis.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 25, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Think I'll call it quits with the jab's after-effects from tonight.
> 
> I feel back to what I laughingly call normal.


I actually almost felt a bounce in my step today after my bath - quite often the case with real live viruses in the past


----------



## 8ball (Feb 25, 2021)

I'd call my side effects minor, but it's nice that I had this one (and am booked in for the second) on a Saturday, so have the day after off.
Would advise anyone having it to have something worth binge-watching lined up if they are similarly lucky.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 25, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Had my first jab at about 3:45. Got AZ.
> Only slight arm aches so far. I think. Twinges seem to be spreading slightly.


Been a good few hours now. arm maybe a tiny bit sore  but thats it as far as I can tell. Will update tomorrow.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 25, 2021)

My heart rate still hasn't recovered properly - still in the 90s (usually it's in the 60s; despite everything; my general level of fitness is reasonably good). I do have superventricular tachycardia, or rather, I did until it was operated on a few years ago and significantly improved. Now it really feels like it's come back.  That can happen sometimes with that condition - viruses themselves can do it, but it didn't happen after I had covid.

(I have a pulse oxymeter).

I'll make a phone appt with my GP tomorrow to discuss it.

My GF had the same jab yesterday and has been utterly exhausted, but otherwise OK.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2021)

So here's my update, 12 hours on. I've got a sore throat, a fair few body aches and I feel knackered. So I'm going to bed.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 26, 2021)

scifisam said:


> My heart rate still hasn't recovered properly - still in the 90s (usually it's in the 60s; despite everything; my general level of fitness is reasonably good). I do have superventricular tachycardia, or rather, I did until it was operated on a few years ago and significantly improved. Now it really feels like it's come back.  That can happen sometimes with that condition - viruses themselves can do it, but it didn't happen after I had covid.
> 
> (I have a pulse oxymeter).
> 
> ...



My heart has been a bit weird all week (I also have SVT's among other things).  I'd put it down to them switching on the LV lead on my CRT-P last week, but I guess maybe the vaccine might be be involved.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 26, 2021)

8ball said:


> My heart has been a bit weird all week (I also have SVT's among other things).  I'd put it down to them switching on the LV lead on my CRT-P last week, but I guess maybe the vaccine might be be involved.



Mine is definitely related to the jab - went to 128 on the day, and has gradually got down to the 90s. So either it's SVT or something else has happened. I didn't become that much less fit overnight.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2021)

Man oh man this is tough. I'm really aching all over and have had horrible bouts  of shivering all night. It feels pretty much like flu, it's that bad.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2021)

12 hours in (Pfizer) and just a slightly sore upper arm. Slept like a log last night for the first time in a while. Was warned fatigue was a possible side effect but feeling okay this morning.


----------



## Epona (Feb 26, 2021)

editor said:


> Man oh man this is tough. I'm really aching all over and have had horrible bouts  of shivering all night. It feels pretty much like flu, it's that bad.



That sounds very much what OH was like, his lasted for around 36 hours so hopefully you'll be feeling much improved soon - best wishes to you!

(EDIT: I hope that no-one is going to be put off having the vaccination due to the side effects that some folks are having - I certainly will still get vaccinated when I am invited to do so - I'll just make sure I have nothing to do for the following couple of days just in case, and some paracetamol and soup to hand)


----------



## scifisam (Feb 26, 2021)

Epona said:


> That sounds very much what OH was like, his lasted for around 36 hours so hopefully you'll be feeling much improved soon - best wishes to you!
> 
> (EDIT: I hope that no-one is going to be put off having the vaccination due to the side effects that some folks are having - I certainly will still get vaccinated when I am invited to do so - I'll just make sure I have nothing to do for the following couple of days just in case, and some paracetamol and soup to hand)



Yep. I was a bit unsure about being honest about having side effects, but the reality is that I had a bad reaction and would still recommend getting the jab. Let's get this fucking thing _done_.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 26, 2021)

editor said:


> Man oh man this is tough. I'm really aching all over and have had horrible bouts  of shivering all night. It feels pretty much like flu, it's that bad.


Having been through it myself, my best advice is to know it *will *end, and to take it easy tapering back to activity.
How do you respond generally to viruses ? " all or nothing" ?


----------



## ricbake (Feb 26, 2021)

Had the AZ on Monday morning, at the GPs very quick, easy and well managed. Sore arm for 36 hours, very slight cold symptoms and a clamp like ache at the back of my skull and neck Tuesday morning. Paracetamol helped, fine now, I was pleased to have some effects. Helps convince me it is doing something!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 26, 2021)

French heath minister advising people pre-emptively dose with paracetomol if they get the AZ- which seems very bad advice - given that fever is an important feature of the immune system - at least initially.

As per usual I held out until my head was hurting too much to bear - by which time it had probably done its thing and was then in overshoot - given no active propagation and a very localised infection.

At least once when I deliberately sat up at my desk (for too long )in a cold room in just a tee shirt my body seemed to force me back to my electric blanket because it was determined to carry on with the fever and I paid for that.
Best not too fight it too hard.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 26, 2021)

scifisam said:


> Yep. I was a bit unsure about being honest about having side effects, but the reality is that I had a bad reaction and would still recommend getting the jab. Let's get this fucking thing _done_.


Me too. luckily no underlying issues like you.
It was the surprise that it was so exactly like an *actual *live dose of flu that caught me out.
It surely at least means we got a good, lasting response.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 26, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Me too. luckily no underlying issues like you.
> It was the surprise that it was so exactly like an *actual *live dose of flu that caught me out.
> It surely at least means we got a good, lasting resonse.



Agreed. It really was like all the covid symptoms all over and done with in one night! Well, except for my heart being off still - the rest was basically disease on fast-forward. 

Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 26, 2021)

FTR  even though I felt much better yesterday, I didn't push it - went to bed early - and later on still had to pop half a co-codamol for a headache and  later on a paracetomol and ibuprofen when it persisted ... but I probably still have chronic mild sinusitis - which complicates things a bit.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 26, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> French heath minister advising people pre-emptively dose with paracetomol if they get the AZ- which seems very bad advice - given that fever is an important feature of the immune system - at least initially.



I don't think anyone knows whether it could affect a vaccine response.  Medical scientists are still arguing over whether fever is adaptive at all (though I've read of some studies that point in this direction).

Just to check, since your response earlier was a little ambiguous, but you have reported this, haven't you?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 26, 2021)

8ball said:


> I don't think anyone knows whether it could affect a vaccine response.  Medical scientists are still arguing over whether fever is adaptive at all (though I've read of some studies that point in this direction).
> 
> Just to check, since your response earlier was a little ambiguous, but you have reported this, haven't you?


No point so far as I can tell.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 26, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> No point so far as I can tell.



I know they are eager to gather information on side effects, or at least they were until pretty recently.
This is from 2 weeks ago:





__





						Reporting suspected COVID-19 vaccine side effects, and potential product defects or counterfeit products
					

Advice on reporting suspected side effects to COVID-19 vaccines. Also correct mechanisms for reporting suspected defective products and counterfeit products.




					www.sps.nhs.uk


----------



## two sheds (Feb 26, 2021)

Yes I'd say report it too. They'll want to reduce side effects of the vaccines so they need to know all they can about them and how many people get them. You're a valuable bit of data gg


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 26, 2021)

Nice summary here of the various factors that influence people's reaction to a vaccine:









						The howâ€™s and whatâ€™s of vaccine reactogenicity - npj Vaccines
					

Reactogenicity represents the physical manifestation of the inflammatory response to vaccination, and can include injection-site pain, redness, swelling or induration at the injection site, as well as systemic symptoms, such as fever, myalgia, or headache. The experience of symptoms following...




					www.nature.com


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 26, 2021)

I just tried *twice *to navigate the yellow card reporting form and it dumped me out - I wonder if it was written by Dido Harding herself ...


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2021)

That was a rough night. Still feeling bloody awful - minor headache, hefty body aches everywhere - so I'm scuttling off back to bed.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 26, 2021)

I just learned that the French consider a BMI over 30 as being as important as diabetes and the usual other health issues in terms of vaccination priority !


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 26, 2021)

editor said:


> That was a rough night. Still feeling bloody awful - minor headache, hefty body aches everywhere - so I'm scuttling off back to bed.


Best thing to do.
Even when you feel OK to sit up at the PC for coffee, best make it only brief and go back to bed *before *the shivers start.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 26, 2021)

editor said:


> That was a rough night. Still feeling bloody awful - minor headache, hefty body aches everywhere - so I'm scuttling off back to bed.



That's shitty.  If you're not sorted in 24 hours maybe you'd be best reporting it too.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 26, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Been a good few hours now. arm maybe a tiny bit sore  but thats it as far as I can tell. Will update tomorrow.


Ok, so I felt kinda cold last night (had to use my second duvet) but that may have been due to me having the window open again.  I woke up today with a fairly sore shoulder. Nothing killer but  kinda bruised. Almost like if you got smacked hard in the arm but it was a few days ago.  A much bigger ouch when i tried to lift my arm above shoulder level. Now have slight ache in the shoulder. Bit like slightly pulled muscle. It is spreading down my arm a bit as I type.
Noting seriously painful. More like just overdoing it at the gym a day or so ago.

I am maybe more sleepy than usual but I always have a fucked up sleep pattern so  that might just be  background me-ness.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 26, 2021)

There's definitely a recovery phase too...
I had my bike up on the stand to give in a good sorting in preparation for a possible gentle ride, and even that was tiring - it will be an old man womble around the park instead - perhaps with a sit down...
Tomorrow and Sunday look similar, weather-wise, so maybe then - though the local path will likely be rammed ...


----------



## elbows (Feb 26, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I just learned that the French consider a BMI over 30 as being as important as diabetes and the usual other health issues in terms of vaccination priority !



As they should, given that weight is clearly a factor with this virus and severity of disease.

The UKs vaccine priorities are a bit more vague about that but I'm sure some GPs are factoring it in, and the following sort of thing sometimes gets mentioned in UK vaccine articles:



> And it strongly advises some particular groups to take up a vaccine as soon as it is offered. They are:
> 
> men
> people from black, Asian and minority ethnic communities
> ...











						Age not job prioritised in second phase of Covid jab rollout
					

Over-40s will be first in line from mid-April after the top nine priority groups receive one dose.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 26, 2021)

elbows said:


> As they should, given that weight is clearly a factor with this virus and severity of disease.
> 
> The UKs vaccine priorities are a bit more vague about that but I'm sure some GPs are factoring it in, and the following sort of thing sometimes gets mentioned in UK vaccine articles:


Difficult to "police" though - given how infrequently most people get weighed by their GPs - so doubtless they would have other health factors like diabetes ?

I was out doing regular 40 mile cycle rides at a BMI up to 34 ...


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm still a big blob of achiness so need to take something. What's best to take? Paracetamol or ibuprofen?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 26, 2021)

editor said:


> I'm still a big blob of achiness so need to take something. What's best to take? Paracetamol or ibuprofen?


I usually start with soluble cocodamol which I keep for sinusitis and is aimed at the pain rather than the fever, but mostly it was double paracetomol - not least because they're cheap and because it's a pain to extract cocodamol from the local Chemist's.


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 26, 2021)

editor said:


> I'm still a big blob of achiness so need to take something. What's best to take? Paracetamol or ibuprofen?



Both are ok. It's suggested you start with paracetamol because it has less side-effects than ibuprofen.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 26, 2021)

I was alternating paracetamol and ibuprofen during my worst spell, and spent some extra hours resting / kipping. This was most of a day or so, starting a couple of days after the jab. After that day, I was more tired than anything else.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 26, 2021)

editor said:


> I'm still a big blob of achiness so need to take something. What's best to take? Paracetamol or ibuprofen?


When it's my turn, if I need to deal with any aches and pains I would choose paracetamol over NSAIDs, at the very least for this reason. Though more likely I would take nothing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 26, 2021)

I only use Ibuprofen when I'm fairly sure it's me sinuses ..
It was a revelation after I'd had sinusitis that even maximum codeine couldn't fix.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 26, 2021)

2hats said:


> When it's my turn, if I need to deal with any aches and pains I would choose paracetamol over NSAIDs, at the very least for this reason. Though more likely I would take nothing.



This.

I kind of doubt it's a major thing in terms of the vaccination (based on not very much tbh), but best not risk dampening your immunity.
And editor please remember to report it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 26, 2021)

8ball said:


> And please remember to report it.


If he successfuly navigates the appalling webform, maybe I'll make a third attempt


----------



## circleline (Feb 26, 2021)

Daughter had 2nd Pfizer jab yesterday.  Apart from dead arm (again) no ill-effects whatsoever, so far..


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2021)

2hats said:


> When it's my turn, if I need to deal with any aches and pains I would choose paracetamol over NSAIDs, at the very least for this reason. Though more likely I would take nothing.


I've stuck with taking nothing all day but so far I'm in some distress and need a break, so I may crack soon unless things improve. It's not been a good day thus far!


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2021)

Happy to report I feel a lot better today. Yesterday was like a full day with the flu. 

I'm going to change the thread title as I think it deserves something a bit more sensible. Hope people don't mind.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 27, 2021)

Take it easy though though - especially to keep warm - the chills crept up on me on day 3 ... I learned to knock it off late morning and go back to bed ...

I still had a humdinger of a headache last night in bed though I feel OK so far today ...
It is now almost exactly 7 days since my jab.
It's been VERY sluggish in the bathroom department all week....


----------



## starfish (Feb 27, 2021)

My sister has had the Pfizer jag & just a bit of a sore arm, BiL had AZ & had full aches & shivers for 36 hours.


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 27, 2021)

editor said:


> Happy to report I feel a lot better today. Yesterday was like a full day with the flu.
> 
> I'm going to change the thread title as I think it deserves something a bit more sensible. Hope people don't mind.



I liked the title and with 250+ replies I don't think it had stopped anyone replying or getting a jab. God forbid we can have light-heartedness in a shit time. But meh, your site, do what you want. Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 27, 2021)

I had the Pfizer.

Had it first thing in the morning, very achy arm by the end of the day. The following day was just like when I had Covid: terrible aches all over, shivers, intermittent temp, generally felt shite. Went to bed early and sweated/shivered through the night. 

Was fine the next day, just very tired, but the day after that I had the same kind of deep depression reaction that I usually have to sedation  which wasn't nice. All cleared up by the weekend though.


----------



## prunus (Feb 27, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Take it easy though though - especially to keep warm - the chills crept up on me on day 3 ... I learned to knock it off late morning and go back to bed ...
> 
> I still had a humdinger of a headache last night in bed though I feel OK so far today ...
> It is now almost exactly 7 days since my jab.
> It's been VERY sluggish in the bathroom department all week....



At some point, given the severity and in particular duration of your symptoms, I think the likelihood tips over in favour of you having caught an actual virus which is causing symptoms possibly overlapping with some vaccine side-effects, rather than suffering extreme right-tail probability side effects. Not that it makes much difference in practical terms, but it might in terms of how you think about it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 27, 2021)

4 days on, nothing more than a slightly tender arm at jab site (probs inside bruising). Sorry for those suffering.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 27, 2021)

prunus said:


> At some point, given the severity and in particular duration of your symptoms, I think the likelihood tips over in favour of you having caught an actual virus which is causing symptoms possibly overlapping with some vaccine side-effects, rather than suffering extreme right-tail probability side effects. Not that it makes much difference in practical terms, but it might in terms of how you think about it.


But how would I catch a virus given I only step out of my house to go shopping - or a walk in a windy park where I walk on the mud to avoid others ?
I can remember the last one - November 2019 when a postgrad biology student sneezed directly at me while I was fixing a PC.

I *do *have underlying chronic sinusitis - but very mild - though I did notice I had a teeny bit of labyrinthitis the past few days that I hadn't had before.
I was hoping this might chase it out ...
Usually my sinus headaches are milder with every few years a crippling attack or two.

Maybe it's only sinusitis now ... but I'm as weak as hell - I may try a short bike ride later ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 27, 2021)

gentlegreen : *ALL* of the above _strongly_ points to you needing to phone your GP!


----------



## prunus (Feb 27, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> But how would I catch a virus given I only step out of my house to go shopping - or a walk in a windy park where I walk on the mud to avoid others ?
> I can remember the last one - November 2019 when a postgrad biology student sneezed directly at me while I was fixing a PC.
> 
> I *do *have underlying chronic sinusitis - but very mild - though I did notice I had a teeny bit of labyrinthitis the past few days that I hadn't had before.
> ...



Presumably, unfortunate though it may seem, at your vaccination venue. The vaccine could have given you the standard 48 hours of side effects, with some other kind of respiratory (probably) virus kicking in after a fairly standard 48 to 72 hour incubation. I think you said as well your symptoms changed qualitatively on day 3?  Anyway - all only speculation of course.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 27, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> gentlegreen : *ALL* of the above _strongly_ points to you needing to phone your GP!



Nah I'm fine now. 
It's just that my sinusitis wasn't giving me headaches like that before.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 27, 2021)

prunus said:


> Presumably, unfortunate though it may seem, at your vaccination venue. The vaccine could have given you the standard 48 hours of side effects, with some other kind of respiratory (probably) virus kicking in after a fairly standard 48 to 72 hour incubation. I think you said as well your symptoms changed qualitatively on day 3?  Anyway - all only speculation of course.


I double masked - and the place was light and airy - and they called me in early because the traffic was so low 
Viruses have always floored me for days - and this illustrates that there's a massive overshoot.
I've been inactive for 4 months and I've been on an 800kcal deficit for 6 weeks so perhaps that was a factor.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 27, 2021)

Over 12 hours since I had my second dose of Pfizer- tender arm and slept like a log...same as Badgers!

My anxiety re public transport is reducing.......


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 27, 2021)

Me and my mum both had the Pfizer - no side effects.
Daughter, sister and niece all AZ with very sore arms, nothing else


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> I had the Pfizer.
> 
> Had it first thing in the morning, very achy arm by the end of the day. The following day was just like when I had Covid: terrible aches all over, shivers, intermittent temp, generally felt shite. Went to bed early and sweated/shivered through the night.


That's pretty much the experience I had on the AZ one. I seem almost back to normal today but so I'm going to try for a walk and see how long I last!


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 27, 2021)

So...."Oxford. Is that the shit one?"     

Results so far with percentages (because poll doesn't handle % so well).

Pfizer no side effects         29/45 (64.4%)
Pfizer side effects <48hrs  14/45 (31.1%)
Pfizer side effects >48hrs     2/45(4.4%)

AZ no side effects             8/35 (22.9%)
AZ side effects <48hrs    22/35 (62.9%)
AZ side effects >48hrs      5/35 (14.3%)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 27, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Ok, so I felt kinda cold last night (had to use my second duvet) but that may have been due to me having the window open again.  I woke up today with a fairly sore shoulder. Nothing killer but  kinda bruised. Almost like if you got smacked hard in the arm but it was a few days ago.  A much bigger ouch when i tried to lift my arm above shoulder level. Now have slight ache in the shoulder. Bit like slightly pulled muscle. It is spreading down my arm a bit as I type.
> Noting seriously painful. More like just overdoing it at the gym a day or so ago.
> 
> I am maybe more sleepy than usual but I always have a fucked up sleep pattern so  that might just be  background me-ness.



Coming up to 48 hour. Arm still a little sore. The pain is maybe a little less sharp than yesterday.
Did have an epic liein. got up for about 10min at around nine  then went back to be until just a bit ago.
Also maybe a bit more sensitive to the cold.


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 27, 2021)

2nd vaccine booked 2nd April😎


----------



## kittyP (Feb 28, 2021)

I have voted Pfizer + no side effects. 
I had it yesterday afternoon and whilst I'm really tired I often am because of medication. 
Arm is pretty sore when I move it or press it but it's not really bothering me.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 28, 2021)

kittyP said:


> I have voted Pfizer + no side effects.



Yeah, I’d have voted for that too, but they gave me the AZ one and I had the side effects.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 28, 2021)

Pfizer and no side effects whatsoever. Didn’t even feel the needle go in.


----------



## deeyo (Feb 28, 2021)

astra. occupation. had it friday. think i was more tired than usual yesterday and a little bit sore in the arm still. nothing worth mentioning really. i'll vote no side-effects.


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 28, 2021)

deeyo said:


> astra. occupation. had it friday. think i was more tired than usual yesterday and a little bit sore in the arm still. nothing worth mentioning really. i'll vote no side-effects.











						Have you had the vaccine WITH POLL
					

Thanks LynnDoyleCooper and 8ball I sort of feel a little bit heavy headed/swimmy but it's quite pleasant and mild. It's probably just me, I didn't have much sleep last night and I'm buzzing with happiness of having got  jabbed so I suppose it's that combination. Only other symptom is my arm is a...




					www.urban75.net
				




Can you tick yes in that one too please deeyo ...glad it went well for you.


----------



## tony.c (Mar 1, 2021)

I had the Pfizer. Hardly felt injection. No side effects except for a little achy at injection site for about 48 hours, but only really when pressed on (when taking blood pressure).


----------



## Roseygirl (Mar 1, 2021)

Not had mine yet, slightly older than me, my mate and her husband had their first dose last Sunday, she just said she had arm pain but is still tired a week later


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 1, 2021)

So have begun to notice having really itchy legs and back of the knees. Developed the worst eczema I've ever had and first attack for over a decade 3 weeks after the first jab. So will keep an eye out.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 1, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> So have begun to notice having really itchy legs and back of the knees. Developed the worst eczema I've ever had and first attack for over a decade 3 weeks after the first jab. So will keep an eye out.


No delayed action on that front with the AZ - there must be something particular about those lipid nano particles - apart from asking me if I drove there, there was no 15 minute wait afterwards ...


----------



## two sheds (Mar 1, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> No delayed action on that front with the AZ - there must be something particular about those lipid nano particles - apart from asking me if I drove there, there was no 15 minute wait afterwards ...


nanobots? This explains it all


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 1, 2021)

Ok so at this point apart from a tiny bit of a bruised feeling in my upper arm everything  seems alright. The feeling of having pulled a muscle was fairly much gone by sunday. 
Will leave it a bit before voting incase anything pops up but I'm tempted to vote no effects  because apart from the sore arm i'm not sure if anything else was actually caused by the jab.


----------



## LDC (Mar 1, 2021)

Off topic, and yet also a bit related, I'm off for the second dose of my MMR vaccine today! Hopefully I won't be offered my second Pfizer dose this week as need to leave 7 days between vaccines.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 1, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Off topic, and yet also a bit related, I'm off for the second dose of my MMR vaccine today! Hopefully I won't be offered my second Pfizer dose this week as need to leave 7 days between vaccines.


I need to get that myself - how's it going so far?
I'm leaving it until next year when I'm hoping to be fighting fit.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 1, 2021)

Had the AZ at 5.30 last night. Had to go to bed at 9. Felt so tired. I’m still in bed now. Earlier this morning I felt like someone had replaced my blood with cement.Everything ached and was stiff.  I took an Ibuprofen and now I’ve had a tea I feel nowhere near as rough and might even get out of bed.


----------



## LDC (Mar 1, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I need to get that myself - how's it going so far?
> I'm leaving it until next year when I'm hoping to be fighting fit.



I got called in by my work occupational health as they noticed I hadn't had it when they were reviewing vaccinations for everyone. Had my first dose then this second is 3 months after that. First was fine, no effects beyond a normal slightly sore arm for maybe a day maximum.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 1, 2021)

Just had it. NO BISCUITS.


----------



## Sue (Mar 1, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Off topic, and yet also a bit related, I'm off for the second dose of my MMR vaccine today! Hopefully I won't be offered my second Pfizer dose this week as need to leave 7 days between vaccines.


Wow. Are people meant to get it if they precede MMR or just if they're in a frontline healthcare role? (I had all the jabs that were standard in the 70s/80s but still managed to get mumps and measles. .)


----------



## LDC (Mar 1, 2021)

Sue said:


> Wow. Are people meant to get it if they precede MMR or just if they're in a frontline healthcare role? (I had all the jabs that were standard in the 70s/80s but still managed to get mumps and measles. .)



AFAIK it's just for frontline healthcare, at least that's what the OH doctor said, apparently it's recently changed guidance. I had the standard vaccinations as a kid but was born before the MMR was brought in, which I think was 1988 or thereabouts.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm getting mine for completeness.
I have no idea if I had measles or mumps as a child and with unvaccinated kids around, I don't want to catch it in later life ...


----------



## Sue (Mar 1, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> AFAIK it's just for frontline healthcare, at least that's what the OH doctor said, apparently it's recently changed guidance. I had the standard vaccinations as a kid but was born before the MMR was brought in, which I think was 1988 or thereabouts.


I think everyone on here must be pre-MMR.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 1, 2021)

Sue said:


> Wow. Are people meant to get it if they precede MMR or just if they're in a frontline healthcare role? (I had all the jabs that were standard in the 70s/80s but still managed to get mumps and measles. .)



From what I can tell the MMR jab was introduced in the UK in 1988 so most posters wouldn't have had it as kids.  You'll have antibodies to mumps and measles though which is good. 

The Green Book chapters on the three are below:



			https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/147975/Green-Book-Chapter-23-v2_0.pdf
		




			https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/855154/Greenbook_chapter_21_Measles_December_2019.pdf
		




			https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/148498/Green-Book-Chapter-28-v2_0.pdf


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 1, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Just had it. NO BISCUITS.


I'm considered to be someone with a severe learning difficulty by some - therefore, I was expecting a lollipop. Did not get a lollipop. 
But, I am feeling much better this aft, the side effects didn't last long.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 1, 2021)

Mention of the MMR vaccine just gave me a flare up of hatred for the disgusting Andrew Wakefield.  Not just the damage he did back then, but continues to do in America.  
Not surprisingly he's on the Covid bandwagon too:
Andrew Wakefield is back and thinks COVID-19 mRNA vaccines change DNA (skepticalraptor.com) 

Anyway, I digress, must be the lizard dna and microbots I've just been injected with.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 1, 2021)

pinkmonkey said:


> I'm considered to be someone with a severe learning difficulty by some - therefore, I was expecting a lollipop. Did not get a lollipop.
> But, I am feeling much better this aft, the side effects didn't last long.


I was hoping for watery orange juice. 

Must admit I was surprised how few people were at the session I went to. It was at the Darlington Arena, which is supposed to be the 4th biggest venue in the North East.  There was only one room doing the actual injections, with 5 tables in it, though I guess they have the facility to open more.  ONly about 15 cars in the car park too.  Maybe it's because it's just opened and the message hasn't got out yet. I haven't had a GP letter, just saw the link Editor posted on here and booked it directly.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 1, 2021)

Wilf said:


> I was hoping for watery orange juice.
> 
> Must admit I was surprised how few people were at the session I went to. It was at the Darlington Arena, which is supposed to be the 4th biggest venue in the North East.  There was only one room doing the actual injections, with 5 tables in it, though I guess they have the facility to open more.  ONly about 15 cars in the car park too.  Maybe it's because it's just opened and the message hasn't got out yet. I haven't had a GP letter, just saw the link Editor posted on here and booked it directly.


I went to a normal GP practise in Bounds Green, was invited by sms by my gp practise,  but it was obviously meant to be for people with disabilities as it was fully accessible and staffed by happy cheery local community busybody types. Injections were done in private rooms in the practise but the paperwork was all handled first at freezing marquees outside. Was in and out in five minutes.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 1, 2021)

Wilf said:


> I was hoping for watery orange juice.
> 
> Must admit I was surprised how few people were at the session I went to. It was at the Darlington Arena, which is supposed to be the 4th biggest venue in the North East.  There was only one room doing the actual injections, with 5 tables in it, though I guess they have the facility to open more.  ONly about 15 cars in the car park too.  Maybe it's because it's just opened and the message hasn't got out yet. I haven't had a GP letter, just saw the link Editor posted on here and booked it directly.



That's a little surprising.  The place I went to was very tightly run, with a very fast-moving line of people branching into multiple lanes with about 12 check-in stations and a couple dozen vaccination stations (in the studio where they used to film Family Fortunes, making it feel like a set for a film about a pandemic).  This was just one of many in the Nottingham area.


----------



## campanula (Mar 1, 2021)

had AZ yesterday and am feeling definitely shit- achy, sweaty, knackered. Also, I can't really raise my arm. Slept all night wearing my glasses. In fairness, I am still on the first week of no tobacco so feeling bored and wretched anyway. They were using the Pfizer vacc...but had just run out before sweetheart and I got ours. Don't know whether to be miffed or not.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 1, 2021)

campanula said:


> had AZ yesterday and am feeling definitely shit- achy, sweaty, knackered. Also, I can't really raise my arm. Slept all night wearing my glasses. In fairness, I am still on the first week of no tobacco so feeling bored and wretched anyway.


 but  @ first week of no tobacco


----------



## Wilf (Mar 1, 2021)

8ball said:


> That's a little surprising.  The place I went to was very tightly run, with a very fast-moving line of people branching into multiple lanes with about 12 check-in stations and a couple dozen vaccination stations (in the studio where they used to film Family Fortunes, making it feel like a set for a film about a pandemic).  This was just one of many in the Nottingham area.


Looks like this was the first day the Darlington site was open, which must be the reason it was so quiet:
Fourth large coronavirus vaccination centre in North East to open at Darlington Arena - Chronicle Live 

I'm beginning to think I've jump the queue somehow:


> In line with the process already in place for all other vaccination services, the NHS will contact people when it is their turn to book their vaccine.


I haven't had a letter, just followed Editor's link, as mentioned.  It's interesting if I have (inadvertently) done that. The whole system might now be set up so that anyone over 50 can book a vaccination, regardless of letters?


----------



## han (Mar 1, 2021)

I was at my GP this morning, and I asked which vaccine I'm getting on Friday. Astra Zeneca, they said. They've run out of Pfizer. I initially felt a bit disappointed, but am also bloody grateful as well!


----------



## Wilf (Mar 1, 2021)

han said:


> I was at my GP this morning, and I asked which vaccine I'm getting on Friday. Astra Zeneca, they said. They've run out of Pfizer. I initially felt a bit disappointed, but am also bloody grateful as well!


I got that one today and when I found out which one it would be I was tempted to reply with the former title of this thread: 'oh is that the shit one?'   

Anyway, from what I've seen, the AZ does seem to be providing high levels of protection.  For me, with a couple of health issues, the much reduced chance of hospitalisation if you do get it is a big win in itself.

Anyway, no side effects so far other than a slight mushiness. I do though retain the right moan at great length if that tips over into feeling slightly off colour.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 1, 2021)

Still rough. El jugs put something in the oven for tea. I’m going to bed now, still achey and headachey. Hope I feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 1, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Mention of the MMR vaccine just gave me a flare up of hatred for the disgusting Andrew Wakefield.  Not just the damage he did back then, but continues to do in America.
> Not surprisingly he's on the Covid bandwagon too:
> Andrew Wakefield is back and thinks COVID-19 mRNA vaccines change DNA (skepticalraptor.com)
> 
> Anyway, I digress, must be the lizard dna and microbots I've just been injected with.


It's kinda unsurprising that he's double downed on the loonery. No reputable organisation would touch him with a bargepole. 
I'd bet he'd even struggle to  get a job stacking shelves. I can just imagine the interview. "So Andrew would you like to tell us why you left your last job?"


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 1, 2021)

Wakefield should have gone to prison IMO


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 1, 2021)

I don't even want to give AW enough oxygen to breathe. 

He's an embarrassment to humankind.
and I would not employ him to sweep the floor.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 1, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> It's kinda unsurprising that he's double downed on the loonery. No reputable organisation would touch him with a bargepole.
> I'd bet he'd even struggle to  get a job stacking shelves. I can just imagine the interview. "So Andrew would you like to tell us why you left your last job?"


From what I remember, he's doing very well financially with his various scams and loon ideas. Also, very litigious towards his critics iirc.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 2, 2021)

I am a bit brainfoggy today but apart from that and a sore arm, I'm out of the woods. Did not expect to feel quite so ill, it knocked me off my feet!


----------



## Wilf (Mar 2, 2021)

Felt really achy last night and this morning and thought it might be building up to something lasting a couple of days, though it feels a bit better now.  I'm not normally an apostle of positive thinking,   but that's probably a good outcome - nothing too horrible, but proof the thing is working as it should.  Even The Shit One seems to work.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 2, 2021)

I'm also too old to have had the MMR, but I went to nursery from a few weeks old and I know I had measles, and I got mumps as an adult, so I'm probably immune from them all anyway.

Forgot to mention my other vaccine side-effect - a cold sore. They often come up if I get a different virus.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 2, 2021)

Spent this aft getting increasingly tired. Going to bed soon Fingers crossed I can actually work tomorrow as I have barely managed anything today.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 2, 2021)

I'm having the day off after my jab whether I have a reaction to it or not. 

Not that I'm likely to get a jab anytime soon.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 3, 2021)

Well at least my AZ experience may have finally chased out my chronic sinusitis - or it may be dust or pollen


----------



## 8ball (Mar 3, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm having the day off after my jab whether I have a reaction to it or not.
> 
> Not that I'm likely to get a jab anytime soon.



It's a good idea.  My side effects were mild but felt much better binge-watching a box set than I would have done working.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 3, 2021)

I had the Pfizer jab. My arm was really sore for about 2 days. Weak and couldn’t lift it much without it hurting. But by the third day I was back to normal. Second vaccine booked in for May.

Hopefully the end is in sight well done to everyone who is doing their bit to get life back to normal.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 3, 2021)

10 days now and my arm still itches a teeny bit.

5G reception: still as per tagline


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 3, 2021)

8ball said:


> It's a good idea.  My side effects were mild but felt much better binge-watching a box set than I would have done working.



It's the commute I worry about. It's a long drive that I'm not happy doing if I don't feel 100%


----------



## kittyP (Mar 3, 2021)

scifisam said:


> I'm also too old to have had the MMR, but I went to nursery from a few weeks old and I know I had measles, and I got mumps as an adult, so I'm probably immune from them all anyway.
> 
> Forgot to mention my other vaccine side-effect - a cold sore. They often come up if I get a different virus.


Yes I've got a cold sore now too.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm booked in with my doctor for next Friday, it will be the Astra Zenica vaccin and the 2nd dose will be in 3 months. I'm 53 and live in France if that makes any différence


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 3, 2021)

CosmikRoger said:


> I'm booked in with my doctor for next Friday, it will be the Astra Zenica vaccin and the 2nd dose will be in 3 months. I'm 53 and live in France if that makes any différence


Where in France ?
How long have you lived there ?


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 3, 2021)

In Savoie,  and about 20 years


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 3, 2021)

Back to normal today - well sort of - didn't sleep - not vaccine related. So I'm normal mental. 48 hours of side effects for me.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 3, 2021)

CosmikRoger said:


> In Savoie,  and about 20 years


separatiste?


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 4, 2021)

Not bloody likely, the Savoie Libre mob are all just a load of freemen of the land types who don't want to pay taxes.
There is the occasionnel bit of seperatist graffiti, and the odd twat or two who have car number plates with a flag of Savoie and SE in place of the Eu flag and F like everyone else does, but it's not taken seriously by many and when you see such a number plate you know that the driver ain't worth taking to


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 4, 2021)

So 6 days after my second Pfizer jab and I'm pleased to say I have not developed any eczema, just been slightly itchy and that seems to have gone.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 4, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> So 6 days after my second Pfizer jab and I'm pleased to say I have not developed any eczema, just been slightly itchy and that seems to have gone.


I had _The Shit One_ and had the predicted aches and yuckiness which have begun to subside now.  Started with an itch last night that was so strong it bordered on sciatic pain (back of the leg but not quite in the right area). It was quite an odd feeling, but I didn't think anything about it at the time. May have been the vaccine, though just as easily a random itch I suppose.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 4, 2021)

I have had two Pfizer jabs ten days apart. Should not have happened but I ignored the obvious cock up and rolled up and got the second jab. I had adverse reactions but nothing lasting unless I can blame my MH issues on this. I feel much safer.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 4, 2021)

I had fever and chills and shivers and throwing up. It was worst after the first jab and milder after the second.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 4, 2021)

Wilf said:


> I had _The Shit One_ and had the predicted aches and yuckiness which have begun to subside now.  Started with an itch last night that was so strong it bordered on sciatic pain (back of the leg but not quite in the right area). It was quite an odd feeling, but I didn't think anything about it at the time. May have been the vaccine, though just as easily a random itch I suppose.


However itching is a known immune response and your description sounds somewhat beyond a random itch. I think it's an indicator that it's getting to work. I'd be concerned if I had no side effects tbh.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 4, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> However itching is a known immune response and your description sounds somewhat beyond a random itch. I think it's an indicator that it's getting to work. I'd be concerned if I had no side effects tbh.


Yeah, I get numbness and other odd sensations due to a thyroid thing and some nerve damage, but this was still a 'what the fuck was _that_' kind of itch.  But as you say, a 'good itch'.


----------



## Tankus (Mar 4, 2021)

Just got my first Astra.... Half an hour early, walked in  and I was out in  4 min... Rapid ID check.... check for next of kin, and allergy questions then needle in and theres the door.
Military personnel in a sports centre.... 

Nicely done


----------



## Tankus (Mar 5, 2021)

Zero side effects it seems


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 5, 2021)

The Baroness had the Pfizer one and two weeks later developed a massive scaly rash over her back and arms. 

She had to go to the Docs and get steroid cream for it. It's taken about ten days to go down. 

I've got photos but don't want to put them up in case they leak into the wider domain. They're pretty nasty.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 5, 2021)

Tankus said:


> Zero side effects it seems



I hope that lack of side-effects persists 

But from what people have been posting, I'd give it more time ...... how are you today?


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 5, 2021)

Two sisters-in-law both had AZ yesterday (Walthamstow and Hackney). Hackney lass is basically fine, just felt a bit weird in bed. Walthamstow lass up all night "crying and dying".

In strange coincidence news my partner (their sister) is having hers this afternoon.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 5, 2021)

Did you get your jab William of Walworth ? You mentioned you hadn't had the letter a while back iiirc.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 5, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Did you get your jab William of Walworth ? You mentioned you hadn't had the letter a while back iiirc.



I'm still waiting, no word yet 

I think it's a Wales thing ......


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 5, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> I'm still waiting, no word yet
> 
> I think it's a Wales thing ......



Jabs have slowed down across the UK over the last couple of weeks, due to a drop in supplies, which is about to be corrected, my SiL's team have been told that they will be doubling the daily number of jabs given at her vaccination centre over the next couple of weeks.   



> Over the past three weeks, the number of daily Covid-19 vaccines administered plummeted by 40% but this has picked up again as the Welsh Government presses ahead with ambitious plans for rolling out second jabs.
> 
> As expected, the vaccination rollout in Wales slowed sharply as a result of a planned UK-wide drop in the number of coronavirus vaccinations produced but this is now set to be reversed.
> 
> It is anticipated that Wales will speed up the vaccine roll out with 30,000 doses per day from next week thanks to an increase in supplies.











						Latest detailed update on Wales' vaccine rollout
					

The numberof people who've now received a second doses has doubled in a week




					www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 5, 2021)

Thanks for that cupid_stunt -- quite reassuring!


----------



## LDC (Mar 5, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Jabs have slowed down across the UK over the last couple of weeks, due to a drop in supplies, which is about to be corrected, my SiL's team have been told that they will be doubling the daily number of jabs given at her vaccination centre over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah same at our PCN/GP centre, been told it'll be a busy March and April.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 5, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> I'm still waiting, no word yet
> 
> I think it's a Wales thing ......



I think it's a Swansea thing.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 5, 2021)

Had the AZ jab on . . . Wednesday

To call it "pain" on the injection site is a little bit dramatic, but I was aware of where I'd been stuck for a lot longer than, say, my usual flu injection. As per my usual flu jab for the next 6 or so hours I experienced a rather nice "just coming up on a pill" sensation

By evening I was still aware of the injection site and felt like going to bed even earlier than I usual go to bed, took a couple of paracetamols . . . slept well

Next day (yesterday) started the day feeling very "sensitive" to any clothing I was wearing, pain on injection site had gone, two more paracetamols, still felt sensitive to clothing and was, lethargic, but that could just be my normal furlough state, as the day went on started feeling chilled, sensitivity remained / worsened - more paracetamols, eventually threw the towel in and went to bed 7'ish and crawled under the duvet with extra layer on that, slept through until this morning (5 - usual time to be awake)

Awoke this morning feeling much better, no injection site pain, clothes don't feel "scratchy", feeling a normal temperature

All in all, if that's all the "side effects" I get, I am a very happy camper


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 5, 2021)

That's a new angle for the AZ  - though it didn't go as far as a Pfizer-type allergic reaction ...
In contrast to my OTT feverish response, two weeks on and I'm only aware of the injection site if I gently tap the area - whereas with the flu jab I had in 2019, I could feel a persistent small "bruise" even without touching (if I remember correctly) ....

Still no advance on 5 for us more-than 48 hour peeps...


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 5, 2021)

I think totally unrelated to having had my first jab [14 days] but yesterday late afternoon I started to feel very low in my spirits and abnormally tired, which got somewhat worse as the evening progressed. Same thing has happened several times during the past few week, but this was the most noticeable version. Ended up having an early-ish night, slept fairly well and feel as good as I did yesterday morning, maybe slightly better as there was some sunshine earlier ...


----------



## 20Bees (Mar 5, 2021)

I had the Oxford/AstraZeneca vaccine at 17.00 on Wednesday at Superdrug, where there is no cold storage for Pfizer. Straight in, routine questions, painless jab, I then had to wait in a screened area for 15 minutes as I had driven there alone.
No discomfort other than the arm feeling heavy. Woke at 10.00 yesterday, went back to bed after an hour for another nap and slept soundly until 15.45, then a mad rush to leave for work at 16.00. I was a bit hot and irritable, and struggling to stay awake when I was there. Temperature normally 36.4, was 37.1 when I got home at 21.30 but back to normal this morning. Second appointment booked for 23 May.


----------



## Tankus (Mar 5, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> I hope that lack of side-effects persists
> But from what people have been posting, I'd give it more time ...... how are you today?



Not  even  the  usual  arm  thump


----------



## han (Mar 5, 2021)

I've had the AZ jab this morning. Let's see if I get any side effects! I wiil report back!


----------



## brogdale (Mar 5, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Jabs have slowed down across the UK over the last couple of weeks, due to a drop in supplies, which is about to be corrected, my SiL's team have been told that they will be doubling the daily number of jabs given at her vaccination centre over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Presumably this is not unconnected with the start of the second jabs for the  Pfizer 1 oldies breaking about now?


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 5, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Presumably this is not unconnected with the start of the second jabs for the  Pfizer 1 oldies breaking about now?



not really, that's more of a coincidence.

the real supply issue was that Pfizer had reduced production temporarily, so they could re-arrange their facilities to significantly increase output.


----------



## hipipol (Mar 6, 2021)

Got Phizzered up yesterday - bit of arm ache last night, feebler today, nowhere near as bad a Cholera or Yellow Fever - made joke with one of the Helpers that I wanted the RAF jab, she say never heard of it, me Per Ardua ad Astra motto of the RAF. No smiles. Oh well.......


----------



## han (Mar 6, 2021)

24 hrs after my AZ jab I feel tired and a bit achy, but nothing worse. Fingers crossed that'll be it.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 6, 2021)

Had the AZ at 8:30 this morning, arm was sore immediately and still is, as I said on the other thread my whole arm now feels just shy of a dead arm, weirdly my nose started running after about 15 mins, now my head is burning up and I have a headache coming on.

Missus Numbers had the AZ y/day and is fine.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 6, 2021)

Numbers said:


> Had the AZ at 8:30 this morning, arm was sore immediately and still is, as I said on the other thread my whole arm now feels just shy of a dead arm, weirdly my nose started running after about 15 mins, now my head is burning up and I have a headache coming on.
> 
> Missus Numbers had the AZ y/day and is fine.



Ooh good luck that doesn't sound a great start, so quickly.

And thanks for the vote btw.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 6, 2021)

I was idly speculating as to whether taking vitamin D might make any difference to side effects from vaccine. No reason it should really apart from the apparent reduction in symptoms for covid itself.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 6, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I was idly speculating as to whether taking vitamin D might make any difference to side effects from vaccine. No reason it should really apart from the apparent reduction in symptoms for covid itself.


I take Vit D daily and have done for ages, at the moment I feel like after one of those nights out where you’re sore from banging off things, sore head, hot etc.. haven’t had a drink in ages, I’ll just have the vaccine every week to remind myself what it was/can be like lol.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 6, 2021)

Yes I take it daily too and only really had a day of feeling rough and I was feeling rough anyway. I'd imaging gentlegreen would be a good indicator because I think he takes vit D too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Yes I take it daily too and only really had a day of feeling rough and I was feeling rough anyway. I'd imaging gentlegreen would be a good indicator because I think he takes vit D too.


Yes - fairly consistently for a few months now - about 1250 IU per day - plus multivits / vitamin C.

What interests me mostly is whether people who literally got "the flu" with this vaccine, like me tend to be totally floored by viruses for 3 or 4 days - or more - and not suffer low-level "cold" symptoms... or even much in the way of secondary symptoms at all...


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 6, 2021)

I take vitamin D daily, Pfizer no side effects.

So does gf. AZ yesterday. Hasn't been to sleep for 24 hours but absolutely fine.


----------



## hipipol (Mar 6, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Yes I take it daily too and only really had a day of feeling rough and I was feeling rough anyway. I'd imaging gentlegreen would be a good indicator because I think he takes vit D too.


Vit D is primarily useful for prophylaxis against respiratory infection, covid 19 being one such primarily airborne diseases. Eating vit d tabs is pretty much useless to help manage covid symptoms in real time - it takes nearly a week before it is in a usable form - you need either to have been taking them for a fair amount of time prior in order to ensure beneficial levels in the blood or get hold of some oral calcifediol ( the product after the livers processing, prior to the kidneys activating it) calcifediol Calcifediol (vitamin D) appears to improve outcomes in COVID-19 - Hospital Healthcare Europe


----------



## Wilf (Mar 6, 2021)

I had the Astra whatsit and exactly the predicted side effects of aches, feeling off etc.  That all went after about 2 days and was nothing too problematic. I've also had a bit of a sore arm which, oddly, hasn't receded.  Presume the flu like stuff is an immune response whereas the arm thing may be different, as in just a physical thing at the site of the jab?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 6, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Presume the flu like stuff is an immune response whereas the arm thing may be different, as in just a physical thing at the site of the jab?


Guess its an inflammatory response to the injected material, and the immune system doing it's thing.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 6, 2021)

I've just had my jab (AZ) this past hour and I take Vit D daily so I'll report back in 24 hours to see if it gave me much in the way of side effects.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 6, 2021)

Feeling lousy as fuck here, arm is  proper sore still, head is banging even after paracetamol and aches all over  
I'm not worried or owt, it just sucks.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2021)

Numbers said:


> Feeling lousy as fuck here, arm is  proper sore still, head is banging even after paracetamol and aches all over
> I'm not worried or owt, it just sucks.


Fever ?
Take it easy mate. I hope you're tucked up in bed.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 6, 2021)

I’m about to join a Zoom party quiz for my nephews 19th birthday


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 6, 2021)

For after I've been done next Thursday, I've made sure to be keeping plenty of Ibuprofen easily to hand .....  

I haven't needed any of that hard drug  for weeks, because my back pains have been absent for ages ... 

But I expect I'll *need* Ibuprof post-vaccine, to start with!


----------



## Wilf (Mar 6, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> For after I've been done next Thursday, I've made sure to be keeping plenty of Ibuprofen easily to hand .....
> 
> I haven't needed any of that hard drug  for weeks, because my back pains have been absent for ages ...
> 
> But I expect I'll *need* Ibuprof post-vaccine, to start with!


Apparently not a good idea. There's tentative evidence that ibuprofen might interfere with the immune response the vaccine needs to occur.  I've seen similar reference to avoiding paracetemol as well, but less so and the information sheet they give you says take it if needed.

Can I take ibuprofen after Covid vaccine? Effects of taking painkillers before and after receiving jab explained | Edinburgh News (scotsman.com)


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 6, 2021)

OK Wilf , thanks for that warning 

I've just read the link. I had no intention anyway of taking anything _before _the jab-- doing so beforehand never even occurred to me.

But I'll make damned sure (now!) not to neck any ibuprofen aftwerwards, either. 

I'd like to avoid needing to take any painkillers at all. 

We do have paracetamol in the house if absolutely necessary, but I've never liked it.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 6, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> OK Wilf , thanks for that warning
> 
> I've just read the link. I had no intention anyway of taking anything _before _the jab-- doing so beforehand never even occurred to me.
> 
> ...


It was a case of 'university of urban' for me, I remembered this post by 2hats:



2hats said:


> Some evidence that NSAIDs _may_ modulate antibody response to both SARS-CoV-2 infection and SARS-CoV-2 vaccinations. The timing of use of NSAIDs during infection may need to be carefully considered. The impact of NSAIDs on the breadth, potency, and durability of infection and vaccine immune responses warrants further investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## han (Mar 7, 2021)

Well, 48 hrs after my AZ jab, I'm fine now. I changed my vote to 'no side effects' as they were so mild. A slight tiredness and achyness yesterday, but nothing serious.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 7, 2021)

Absolutely shivering in bed last night and only got 2 hours sleep, haven’t fet like that in years.  Arm is no longer dead and it’s just painful around the site of injection.  Headache/aches persist but I don’t feel like my head is on fire - I’m frickin starving too


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 7, 2021)

Doctor Carrot said:


> I've just had my jab (AZ) this past hour and I take Vit D daily so I'll report back in 24 hours to see if it gave me much in the way of side effects.



No need to wait 24 hours I feel like shite. Just a very heavy, achy feeling like you get when you first come down with something. A bit brain foggy and with very heavy eyes. Just finished work and now going to bed. I'm relieved to have had it though.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 7, 2021)

27 hrs since mine and no side effects at all.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 7, 2021)

And just to play with these figures for a minute.

Of Urbz responding to the side-effects questions in a measurable way... (sample size 103)

...you have a roughly 50/50 chance of experiencing some side effects/no side effects (the percentage is actually 53.4/46.6)

But, for any side effects, this reduces roughly to a 1 in 3 chance if you had Pfizer (19 out of 54 reports) and increases to a roughly 3 in 4 chance if you had Astra Zeneca (36 out of 49 reports).

For extended side effects beyond 48 hours the figures are roughly a 1 in 13 chance of this happening. 1 in 18 for Pfizer. 1 in 10 approx for Astra Zeneca.

Oxford being the shit one.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 7, 2021)

Almost feeling back to 100% normal now  apart from a slightly sore arm and very slight aches.
Had toast smothered with butter and jam and a solid 5 hour kip which has worked wonders.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 7, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> And just to play with these figures for a minute.
> 
> Of Urbz responding to the side-effects questions in a measurable way... (sample size 103)
> 
> ...


Generally, doesn't the yellow card scheme tend towards the under-reporting of minor side effects?  Some people won't know how to do it or just wouldn't think about it in terms of minor issues.  I've certainly never done it, though I have mentioned a couple of things to my GP over the years, who may have done the necessary.

Not sure where they are deriving the list and likelihood of side effects for with regard to covid vaccines?  Presume it will be a mixture of yellow card reports and data from the trials.

Adverse reactions to drugs | Medicines guidance | BNF content published by NICE


----------



## weltweit (Mar 7, 2021)

Sprog had the Oxford Atra Zeneca jab yesterday and has had feverish side effects and a sore arm today.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 7, 2021)

I've been really pleased with the posts on here regarding people reporting what they felt as a side effect and what they were voting in the poll. I haven't seen one post where I thought 'no don't do that, that's wrong'. And while there's obvious under-reporting here because there's 103 votes on the poll and 121 jabs, that under-reporting should be evenly spread because of the randomness, the no choice, in what drug was given. 

And it is showing, fwiw, that AZ gives far more side-effects than Pfizer, in this sample. And that might say all sorts of things. I think it blows the theory of "I'm having side-effects, so it's working". Unless Pfizer turns out to be the shit one of course...


----------



## nyxx (Mar 7, 2021)

Something I wondered about - iwould the AZ vaccine have more side effects because of the deactivated chimp flu virus which the spike protein info is carried in?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 7, 2021)

nyxx said:


> Something I wondered about - iwould the AZ vaccine have more side effects because of the deactivated chimp flu virus which the spike protein info is carried in?


you might think so with a foreign body invading the nucleus- though the spike proteins appearing on the surface of the infected cell presumably should be sufficient to cause rapid cell autophagy ...


----------



## tendril (Mar 8, 2021)

Had the AZ first dose yesterday. Had a really bad night, fever, sweating. Dosing up on (alternating) cocodomol and ibuprofen. Dragged my sorry arse into work 2 hours late but boss is very understanding. Don't plan on doing much work (am a caretaker at a school in co Durham), it's pretty chilled there.


----------



## Mation (Mar 8, 2021)

Doctor Carrot said:


> I've just had my jab (AZ) this past hour and I take Vit D daily so I'll report back in 24 hours to see if it gave me much in the way of side effects.


Same.


----------



## Mation (Mar 9, 2021)

About 12 hours on and my arm doesn't hurt, but my whole body is prickly, sensitive and a bit shivery.

E2a. Well that escalated quickly


----------



## Mation (Mar 9, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> And just to play with these figures for a minute.
> 
> Of Urbz responding to the side-effects questions in a measurable way... (sample size 103)
> 
> ...


Your poll doesn't consider or control for any other factors apart from which jab people had (and couldn't be expected to). What other differences are there between the people who had each, and whether or not they've had a noticeable immune response?

It's interesting to read and participate in, but don't go drawing any conclusions from it.

E2a: I meant to quote a different post, as explained below.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 9, 2021)

Mation said:


> Your poll doesn't consider or control for any other factors apart from which jab people had (and couldn't be expected to). What other differences are there between the people who had each, and whether or not they've had a noticeable immune response?
> 
> It's interesting to read and participate in, but don't go drawing any conclusions from it.



Hence 'play' with the figures.

Shall I delete it then?


----------



## Mation (Mar 9, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Hence 'play' with the figures.
> 
> Shall I delete it then?


Eep! I quoted the wrong post of yours. Apologies. Genuine mistake.

I meant to quote this one, in which you say you think it blows a theory out of the water.


planetgeli said:


> I've been really pleased with the posts on here regarding people reporting what they felt as a side effect and what they were voting in the poll. I haven't seen one post where I thought 'no don't do that, that's wrong'. And while there's obvious under-reporting here because there's 103 votes on the poll and 121 jabs, that under-reporting should be evenly spread because of the randomness, the no choice, in what drug was given.
> 
> And it is showing, fwiw, that AZ gives far more side-effects than Pfizer, in this sample. And that might say all sorts of things. I think it blows the theory of "I'm having side-effects, so it's working". Unless Pfizer turns out to be the shit one of course...



Should you delete it? I don't know. I personally wouldn't delete something that's interesting and fun to participate in, and I don't think it's just me who thinks it's those things.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 9, 2021)

And it's Urban not the Lancet.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 9, 2021)

One variable I left out of my response as a more-than-48-hourer ... I'm in 800kcal daily caloric deficit - brought home to me yesterday when I rashly cycled 10 miles slightly downhill from home after months of inactivity and only just made it home.


----------



## Mation (Mar 9, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> And it's Urban not the Lancet.


Then we agree 

Meanwhile I've only just worked out that I should put some pyjamas on. Makes it easier to know what to do with my arms, as my skin is too unpleasantly sensitive to have them rest anywhere on it.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 9, 2021)

I was definitely thinking of submitting it for peer review.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 9, 2021)

You have done


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 9, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Ok so at this point apart from a tiny bit of a bruised feeling in my upper arm everything  seems alright. The feeling of having pulled a muscle was fairly much gone by sunday.
> Will leave it a bit before voting incase anything pops up but I'm tempted to vote no effects  because apart from the sore arm i'm not sure if anything else was actually caused by the jab.


Yep. Now well over a week.  Apart from the sore arm all other symptoms were so mild as  to be possibly  unrelated or even nocebo effects.
Have voted no side effects.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 9, 2021)

Had a headache y/day and have a headache now too, I never really get headaches - not debilitating but uncomfortable.
Y/day also both my missus and I were fatigued and yawning like mad by 5pm and were ready for bed by 7pm, we managed to make it to 8pm before we succumbed (we were both nodding off).  We normally go to bed between 9 and 10 but sit up in bed for a bit talking/watching TV, she was asleep as soon as her head hit the pillow and I shortly after.

No biggie, but noticeable.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 9, 2021)

Had it 50mins ago....part one AZ


----------



## Wilf (Mar 9, 2021)

I realise the normal protocols were followed in the development of the vaccines, so they weren't 'rushed' or corners cut. Still, it's quite a relief that don't seem to have been any long lasting side effects for either the Pfizer or the shit one (as in, the wider world, not just urban).


----------



## tendril (Mar 9, 2021)

Had another bad night last night, but at least I did manage to get back to sleep and slept through until 11.30am. Have cried off work today. Feel like I have been beaten up.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 9, 2021)

tendril said:


> Had another bad night last night, but at least I did manage to get back to sleep and slept through until 11.30am. Have cried off work today. Feel like I have been beaten up.


Don't fight it.
Most important thing I found was to not let fever fool you into losing body heat - try to keep at an even keel ...


----------



## kittyP (Mar 9, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Apparently not a good idea. There's tentative evidence that ibuprofen might interfere with the immune response the vaccine needs to occur.  I've seen similar reference to avoiding paracetemol as well, but less so and the information sheet they give you says take it if needed.
> 
> Can I take ibuprofen after Covid vaccine? Effects of taking painkillers before and after receiving jab explained | Edinburgh News (scotsman.com)



Oh fuck, I was taking regular ibuprofen when I had my jab coz my wisdom teeth were playing up


----------



## Wilf (Mar 9, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Oh fuck, I was taking regular ibuprofen when I had my jab coz my wisdom teeth were playing up


As far as I can tell it's at the level  of 'perhaps best avoided' rather than anything firmer. Certainly the information sheet I got when I had the Astrazeneca didn't say anything about avoiding nsaids.  I think the origin of this story is some study or other into rats (tories?) and the vaccine.

My 100% non-scientific conclusion is 'probably no harm done and if there was any, it's probably minimal'.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 9, 2021)

tendril said:


> Had another bad night last night, but at least I did manage to get back to sleep and slept through until 11.30am. Have cried off work today. Feel like I have been beaten up.


I forgot to turn up to a Teams call with my boss this morning (fucks sake, what can she expect having meetings at 9.30 ).  When I did show up she said I looked 'sleepy'.  I did wonder whether to fall back on the vaccine side effects, but in the end went with 'yeah, I've just got up'.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 9, 2021)

Interesting there are now 54 votes for each vaccine on the measurable effects bit of the poll and that mirror image is still there, 34/17, 15/34.

Not that it means anything AT ALL I just like pretty patterns in numbers.


----------



## Mation (Mar 9, 2021)

Scalp hurts. Toes hurt. Can't lie on the side of the jab. Ribs hurt. Random stabbing pains. But, I don't have a headache, so that's something


----------



## tendril (Mar 9, 2021)

Mation said:


> Scalp hurts. Toes hurt. Can't lie on the side of the jab. Ribs hurt. Random stabbing pains. But, I don't have a headache, so that's something


Which one did you have?


----------



## Mation (Mar 9, 2021)

tendril said:


> Which one did you have?


Oxford/AstraZeneca. Second one will be in 11 weeks.

Anyone who's had your second jab, too, do you get side effects then, as well?

shifting gears ? (Soz - I couldn't remember who had said they'd had the second dose, because all I could think of was Dave Doublejabs, so that's what I had to search for to find out   )


----------



## Numbers (Mar 9, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> _snip_ I just like pretty patterns in numbers.


Cheers Bud, makes me feel better.


----------



## marshall (Mar 9, 2021)

Had my first AZ jab 36 hours ago, no real side-effects so far, am I in the clear? Can I relax?


----------



## 8ball (Mar 9, 2021)

marshall said:


> Had my first AZ jab 36 hours ago, no real side-effects so far, am I in the clear? Can I relax?



I think I read that most side effects should come along in the first 48 hours.


----------



## LDC (Mar 9, 2021)

marshall said:


> Had my first AZ jab 36 hours ago, no real side-effects so far, am I in the clear? Can I relax?



Almost certainly.


----------



## tendril (Mar 9, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Oh fuck, I was taking regular ibuprofen when I had my jab coz my wisdom teeth were playing up


I have been alternating cocodomol and ibuprofen for 2 days. The fact sheet doesn't say anything about not taking ibuprofen.


----------



## tendril (Mar 9, 2021)

8ball said:


> I think I read that most side effects should come along in the first 48 hours.


I had my jab at 15.40 and the side effects kicked in at around 1.45 that night.


----------



## oryx (Mar 10, 2021)

Had the Astra Zeneca last Friday.

Didn't really have any side effects - maybe a very mild sore throat and some minor shooting pains the following night but nothing that even merited taking a paracetamol or having an early night!


----------



## Mation (Mar 10, 2021)

tendril said:


> I had my jab at 15.40 and the side effects kicked in at around 1.45 that night.


Very similar timing for me. Then it ramped up a few hours later.

Feeling a bit better now, 35 hours later. I don't hurt as much. Not nearly as shivery, but it's still there a bit.

Do I dose up on paracetamol, cycle the round trip to work, get public transport to work, or finish letting my body do its thing? I've got tonnes to do at work, and also know I'll feel like they'll think I'm skiving, but don't really want to be there right now, or for this to last any longer than it has to.


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 10, 2021)

.


----------



## tendril (Mar 10, 2021)

Mation said:


> Very similar timing for me. Then it ramped up a few hours later.
> 
> Feeling a bit better now, 35 hours later. I don't hurt as much. Not nearly as shivery, but it's still there a bit.
> 
> Do I dose up on paracetamol, cycle the round trip to work, get public transport to work, or finish letting my body do its thing? I've got tonnes to do at work, and also know I'll feel like they'll think I'm skiving, but don't really want to be there right now, or for this to last any longer than it has to.


I struggled into work the first day and regretted it.  Took yesterday off. Feeling much better today so will go in.

Put yourself first. Don't let work dictate your happiness.  I'm so glad to be out of my previous industry with all the oneupmanship. If you don't feel like going in, don't go in. Stuff them, you're not skiving. I hate that toxic work culture. 

All the best, you will get over the hump very soon.

Then it's round 2 with the second jab. I'm booking 2 days off just in case...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 10, 2021)

I feel so lucky.
When I was in paid employment , if I wasn't well enough to cycle the 4 miles I stayed home.


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 10, 2021)

Mation said:


> Oxford/AstraZeneca. Second one will be in 11 weeks.
> 
> Anyone who's had your second jab, too, do you get side effects then, as well?
> 
> shifting gears ? (Soz - I couldn't remember who had said they'd had the second dose, because all I could think of was Dave Doublejabs, so that's what I had to search for to find out   )



I had Pfizer - after first dose felt pretty rough the following day, achey and exhausted, under normal circumstances would have thought “definitely coming down with something”, then still felt a bit rough the following morning, then back to pretty much 100% after roughly 48hrs.

Second dose - felt a bit knackered the following morning and not 100% but still managed to work and rode it out over the day at work, by the evening was fine, much milder side effects than the first one.

I had both shots at around midday and both times any side effects I had did not kick in until the following day.

hope that helps
Dave Doublejabs Esq.


----------



## Mation (Mar 10, 2021)

shifting gears said:


> I had Pfizer - after first dose felt pretty rough the following day, achey and exhausted, under normal circumstances would have thought “definitely coming down with something”, then still felt a bit rough the following morning, then back to pretty much 100% after roughly 48hrs.
> 
> Second dose - felt a bit knackered the following morning and not 100% but still managed to work and rode it out over the day at work, by the evening was fine, much milder side effects than the first one.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Mr Doublejabs  Although I had 'the shit one' I hope to follow your one person pattern of it being milder the second time. I'm not sure I've ever been so ill as yesterday, apart from when I had norovirus or some other both-ends food poisoning.


tendril said:


> I struggled into work the first day and regretted it.  Took yesterday off. Feeling much better today so will go in.
> 
> Put yourself first. Don't let work dictate your happiness.  I'm so glad to be out of my previous industry with all the oneupmanship. If you don't feel like going in, don't go in. Stuff them, you're not skiving. I hate that toxic work culture.
> 
> ...


It's difficult not to catastrophise about work at the minute, but you're right, and thank you. I am genuinely not well. Just not nearly so bad as yesterday.


gentlegreen said:


> I feel so lucky.
> When I was in paid employment , if I wasn't well enough to cycle the 4 miles I stayed home.


See, I'd be ok to work from home, but I suspect they'd say either come in or take the day off sick. It's 7 miles each way, uphill almost all the way there. I'm probably too tired to do it in a reasonable amount of time.

In fact, I'd have had to set off some time ago  so looks like I've voted with my unwillingness to get out of bed


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 10, 2021)

Headache is about as much I have felt, left side of head, and a bit of a scratchy throat....I was tired, but didn't sleep great, still got headache....busting out drugs


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 10, 2021)

I see that many people have their first jab with a future date already added to their card for the second jab. Is this normal? I don't have a second date. Do I have to wait, or is there someone I should check with. My name was mistakenly missed off the first list so worried that it will be again. Don't want to wait until the already too long 12 weeks have gone before asking, but equally don't want to cause an unnecessary fuss.


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I see that many people have their first jab with a future date already added to their card for the second jab. Is this normal? I don't have a second date. Do I have to wait, or is there someone I should check with. My name was mistakenly missed off the first list so worried that it will be again. Don't want to wait until the already too long 12 weeks have gone before asking, but equally don't want to cause an unnecessary fuss.



I don’t have a second date yet either. I was told at the vaccine centre that I’d get an invitation at about 10 weeks.

I think the difference might be between NHS-organised vaccinations, where one gets the second date with the first, and GP-organised ones (which I had), where it seems to be less common (but different GPs have the license to do it different ways).  Don’t know if that concords with how you got your though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 10, 2021)

Mation said:


> It's 7 miles each way, uphill almost all the way there. I'm probably too tired to do it in a reasonable amount of time.


blimey ! much kudos


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 10, 2021)

prunus said:


> I don’t have a second date yet either, I was told at the vaccine centre that I’d get an invitation at about 10 weeks.
> 
> I think the difference might be between NHS-organised vaccinations, where one gets the second date with the first, and GP-organised ones (which I had), where it seems to be less common (but different GPs have the license to do it different ways).  Don’t know if that concords with how you got your though.


Thanks. Yes, I got mine through my GP so I guess it's the same.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 10, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Thanks. Yes, I got mine through my GP so I guess it's the same.


Same as you mate, on the day they advised my GP would make contact for the 2nd jab.


----------



## Mation (Mar 10, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I see that many people have their first jab with a future date already added to their card for the second jab. Is this normal? I don't have a second date. Do I have to wait, or is there someone I should check with. My name was mistakenly missed off the first list so worried that it will be again. Don't want to wait until the already too long 12 weeks have gone before asking, but equally don't want to cause an unnecessary fuss.


Same as you and prunus. I'll get an invitation by text after about 10 weeks, to book online for the second date.


----------



## Mation (Mar 10, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> blimey ! much kudos


Mostly gentle hill, a beautiful flat bit, and a couple of bastards.


----------



## Sue (Mar 10, 2021)

prunus said:


> I don’t have a second date yet either, I was told at the vaccine centre that I’d get an invitation at about 10 weeks.
> 
> I think the difference might be between NHS-organised vaccinations, where one gets the second date with the first, and GP-organised ones (which I had), where it seems to be less common (but different GPs have the license to do it different ways).  Don’t know if that concords with how you got your though.


Mine was GP organised and the text when I booked the first said they'd be in touch nearer the time to book the second. They repeated that at the vaccination centre. Suspect now you're on their books for it, ATOMIC SUPLEX, they'll be in touch.


----------



## tendril (Mar 10, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I see that many people have their first jab with a future date already added to their card for the second jab. Is this normal? I don't have a second date. Do I have to wait, or is there someone I should check with. My name was mistakenly missed off the first list so worried that it will be again. Don't want to wait until the already too long 12 weeks have gone before asking, but equally don't want to cause an unnecessary fuss.


I got an NHS letter through the post inviting me to make an online booking. I was given both dates at the time of booking.


----------



## marshall (Mar 10, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Almost certainly.



Appears so, 48 hours is up, nothing to report in terms of side-effects. Luck of the draw, I guess. This thread did have me spooked in the run-up to the jab though


----------



## two sheds (Mar 10, 2021)

Same here - GP organized (I think) no second date - has been six weeks so am assuming it'll be another six weeks or so.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 10, 2021)

All my fellow staff members who were jabbed at the same time as me had letters (and a text) from the NHS for the second jab. Except me. So I got the phone number off the letter and rang them. I'm just a few days later than them for the 2nd jab because they are all getting jabbed down in Llanelli while I'm getting done in a new hub in Carmarthen. Which makes sense as it's closer. 

Incidentally, the letter they all got is 9 pages long ffs. 9 pages to say a date and a time. Everything is in two languages here but 9 pages is ridiculous.


----------



## Oula (Mar 10, 2021)

AstraZeneca yesterday afternoon and I'm feeling a bit tired and vague. Just had a 2 hour nap.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 10, 2021)

For those who didn't get a second appointment and are waiting for a text, you might be able to book it directly at the link below.  I booked both appointments through this link, though maybe it doesn't let you do so if you doing it from a GP invite?  Anyway, if you are keen to get it booked, it might be worth a try.

Book a coronavirus vaccination - NHS (www.nhs.uk)


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 10, 2021)

Yes, I blagged my first dose but was able to log on to the NHS site and book the second for April.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm presuming they'll let me know when they're ready. Twelve weeks is the recommended lapse for the second jab isn't it?


----------



## Numbers (Mar 10, 2021)

I've developed a headache again today, started coming on just before mid-day like y/day and the day before, I was out and about for a few hours y/day after it came on so it wasn't at the forefront, but sat here working it's a lot more noticeable.  I'm reluctant to take anything just off the bat so hoping some Camomile tea and loads of water will help.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 10, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I'm presuming they'll let me know when they're ready. Twelve weeks is the recommended lapse for the second jab isn't it?



I'm sure I heard 12 weeks talked about as a maximum. Most people at this point seem to be getting 2nd appts well before 12 weeks, or 11-12 weeks if booked via a GP.

If we do reach a point where people start getting gaps more than 12 weeks, I think that will be a concern that gets raised quickly.

Also, at my school, staff are getting just 4-5 days notice of the 2nd jab.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 10, 2021)

Is good - I don't really want to ask until it gets to say 10-11 weeks so I don't take it from someone who hasn't had their first jab yet.


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 10, 2021)

Clicking on that booking link it has changed in the last couple of days from 56 and over to 55 and over. I'd assumed it would keep going down in five year blocks but it appears not.


----------



## tendril (Mar 10, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I'm presuming they'll let me know when they're ready. Twelve weeks is the recommended lapse for the second jab isn't it?


Not recommended by the manufacturer,  decided by the government in an effort to appear to be vaccinating more people. The manufacturer recommends between 28 and 42 days, depending upon particular vaccine. Usual tory spin. We're not fully vaccinated until our second dose. We'll have to wait and see if the government has gotten away with it or whether it is another monumental fuckup at the end of a line of monumental fuckups....


----------



## two sheds (Mar 10, 2021)

Yeh I'm still keeping well away from people until the second dose, and even after then.


----------



## Apathy (Mar 10, 2021)

Had mine (AZ) Saturday morning.  I was fine right up until bed time and that’s when both my legs started to ache,  I just wanted to keep stretching them.  Kept me up all night anyway.  Sunday I just felt groggy all day like you obviously would if you’d been kept up all night.   All good tho


----------



## tendril (Mar 10, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Yeh I'm still keeping well away from people until the second dose, and even after then.


The vaccine isn't going to stop us catching it,  and most likely won't stop us transmitting it.  It's just going to lessen the severity of the illness. The government should be considering some sort of mandatory measures to reduce transmission for the foreseeable future if they are serious about eradicating it. The more it is transmitted the more likely novel strains will appear,  some of which may be resistant to treatment as is the case with some bacterial infections such as MRSA.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 10, 2021)

tendril said:


> The vaccine isn't going to stop us catching it,  and most likely won't stop us transmitting it.  It's just going to lessen the severity of the illness.



I agree with the second part but this first part of your post is nonsense. There isnt enough evidence yet perhaps to be fully fully sure, but IMO theres enough to show the vaccines can stop infection and transmission, at least with the majority of people. Thats the whole point eh. Both AZ and Pfizer are showing to be very effective in Israel, UAE, UK etc.

I am 31 and dont think long covid qualifies me for any speedy treatment sadly so will be waiting a few more months for my Bill Gates injection.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 10, 2021)

Riklet said:


> I agree with the second part but this first part of your post is nonsense. There isnt enough evidence yet perhaps to be fully fully sure, but IMO theres enough to show the vaccines can stop infection and transmission, at least with the majority of people. Thats the whole point eh.


It's going to be a matter of scale though isn't it ?
Surely it will take a bit of viral reproduction before the immune system catches on ?


----------



## Riklet (Mar 10, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> It's going to be a matter of scale though isn't it ?
> Surely it will take a bit of viral reproduction before the immune system catches on ?



I have no idea what youre talking about. The virus doesnt reproduce in any form with the current vaccines. The efficacy stats show that even with one jab the majority are much more protected than with nothing.

Frankly there is a lot of bad science in this thread. This stuff is complicated.

Really I hope I get 2 jabs anyway(!), unlike theyre suggesting in some countries with peeps who've had covid....


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 10, 2021)

Riklet said:


> I have no idea what youre talking about. The virus doesnt reproduce in any form with the current vaccines. The efficacy stats show that even with one jab the majority are much more protected than with nothing.
> 
> Frankly there is a lot of bad science in this thread. This stuff is complicated.


no need to be patronising. This isn't "Nature".


----------



## Riklet (Mar 10, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> no need to be patronising. This isn't "Nature".



Ok sorry! 

But everything that happens is by definition nature/natural. I dont really see your point. But I don't want to derrail this thread any more.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 10, 2021)

Riklet said:


> Ok sorry!
> 
> But everything that happens is by definition nature/natural.


Fuck off - you know what I meant.
I wonder why I bother thinking people here would openly share their knowledge.
I'm striving to not do an entire virology course to get a handle on this stuff.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 10, 2021)

Riklet said:


> I agree with the second part but this first part of your post is nonsense. There isnt enough evidence yet perhaps to be fully fully sure, but *IMO theres enough to show the vaccines can stop infection and transmission, at least with the majority of people*. Thats the whole point eh. Both AZ and Pfizer are showing to be very effective in Israel, UAE, UK etc.


Incorrect. There will be degrees of each but not an outright stop in either. Current clinical trial data points to a significant reduction in severe disease and some reduction in infection. No current clinical trial data clearly points to reduction in transmission, just hints at it. The trends observed in the field in Israel point to a significant reduction in severe disease and hint at some degrees of reduction in infection and perhaps transmission. Notably, their case rate drop has stubbornly stalled in the last few weeks.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 10, 2021)

/


----------



## 8ball (Mar 10, 2021)

2hats said:


> Notably, their case rate drop has stubbornly stalled in the last few weeks.



With no changes in containment measures or general public behaviour?


----------



## 2hats (Mar 10, 2021)

8ball said:


> With no changes in containment measures or general public behaviour?


That would be hard to quantify (public behaviour does not, of course, necessarily conform to government edict and quite likely varies greatly across age cohorts).


----------



## Riklet (Mar 10, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Fuck off - you know what I meant.
> I wonder why I bother thinking people here would openly share their knowledge.
> I'm striving to not do an entire virology course to get a handle on this stuff.



Ok then, I dont have much knowledge only what ive picked up online and from my GP, but enough to know that:

- people may possibly experience what they expect to happen (placebo and psychological element to some illness/reactions)...

Not saying that this explains the high rate of reactions to vaccines on here but it cant be ruled out. 

Also, in France my friends sister works in a hospital where pretty much all the staff had reactions to the AZ vaccine and this continued to the extent they were kicking up a fuss about it, demanding it be staggered, Pfizer used instead etc etc.

- a reaction to a vaccine is no sign of efficacy

- the avoid ibuprofen advice is for people who actually have covid

- AZ vaccine (dont know about Pfizer)12 week gap is indeed backed up by extensive evidence, not just the gov risking it. It has been shown to improve efficacy.

- approved vaccines like AZ/pfizer/moderna/j&j etc definitely do stop the majority of people getting seriously ill and dying of covid. - Ive edited this based on 2hat's reply! 

- the mutations and new strains complicate the picture and basically... 'no one knows yet'


----------



## Wilf (Mar 10, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I'm presuming they'll let me know when they're ready. Twelve weeks is the recommended lapse for the second jab isn't it?


I wondered whether the system was set up so that if you got vaccine X on day Y, you wouldn't be able to book a second jab till day Z?  I can't see that because I booked both jabs at the same time before I got a GP letter.  In fact, you'd _hope _there was some way of making sure people wait the appropriate amount of time.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 10, 2021)

2hats said:


> Incorrect. There will be degrees of each but not an outright stop in either. Current clinical trial data points to a significant reduction in severe disease and some reduction in infection. No current clinical trial data clearly points to reduction in transmission, just hints at it. The trends observed in the field in Israel point to a significant reduction in severe disease and hint at some degrees of reduction in infection and perhaps transmission. Notably, their case rate drop has stubbornly stalled in the last few weeks.



Ok interesting, didnt know that, thanks for clarifying this.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 10, 2021)

2hats said:


> The trends observed in the field in Israel point to a significant reduction in severe disease and hint at some degrees of reduction in infection and perhaps transmission. *Notably, their case rate drop has stubbornly stalled in the last few weeks.*



At the end of Feb they were averaging over 4100 cases a day, that's dropped to under 3330 yesterday, the rate of decrease continues, although slower, which is only to be expected when restrictions have been slowly relaxed. 



> As the spread of the coronavirus in Israel continues to decline, Health Ministry officials are planning to further ease restrictions on businesses in some 10 days, according to a television report Tuesday.





> Both the number of serious cases of COVID-19 in Israel and the transmission rate have continued to fall, according to ministry data Tuesday.











						Health Ministry said planning more easing of restrictions as pandemic ebbs
					

Top health official says declining number of serious cases 'shows the vaccines are working'; TV report says more people will soon be allowed to gather in large venues




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## 8ball (Mar 10, 2021)

. - post I had responded to had already been dealt with but I'd failed to notice


----------



## 8ball (Mar 10, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> At the end of Feb they were averaging over 4100 cases a day, that's dropped to under 3330 yesterday, the rate of decrease continues, although slower, which is only to be expected when restrictions have been slowly relaxed.



Oh, so there _has_ been a relaxation in restrictions?


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 10, 2021)

My GP surgery is administering the AZ vaccines around here. They just said the next dose is in 12 weeks so I'm assuming that they will phone up to offer a date about a few weeks before the 12 weeks are up.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 10, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> At the end of Feb they were averaging over 4100 cases a day, that's dropped to under 3330 yesterday, the rate of decrease continues, although slower, which is only to be expected when restrictions have been slowly relaxed.


Recorded cases 7 day rolling average 3238 on Feb 20, up a little 3292 by Mar 9. Stalled in the 3-thousands for the last 2+ weeks (with one brief foray into the low 4-thousands).


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 10, 2021)

2hats said:


> Recorded cases 7 day rolling average 3238 on Feb 20, up a little 3292 by Mar 9. Stalled in the 3-thousands for the last 2+ weeks (with one brief foray into the low 4-thousands).



OK, we're looking at slightly different dates, me at the end of Feb & you about a week earlier. But, they started lifting restrictions since 7th Feb., resulting in that slight blip at the end of Feb., but have continued to drop since, so even more restrictions are being lifted. 



> JERUSALEM — Israel has opened most of its economy as part of its final phase of lifting coronavirus lockdown restrictions, some of them in place since September.
> Bars and restaurants, event halls, sporting events, hotels and all primary and secondary education may reopen to the public on Sunday, with some restrictions on entry and capacity. The move comes after months of government-imposed shutdowns.











						The Latest: Israel in final phase of easing of lockdown
					

Israel has opened most of its economy as part of its final phase of lifting coronavirus lockdown restrictions, some of them in place since September




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## 2hats (Mar 10, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> OK, we're looking at slightly different dates, me at the end of Feb & you about a week earlier.


Here, have some 🍒 's.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 10, 2021)

As I posted earlier, I'm due to be vaccinated at 8:40 am tomorrow (Thursday 11th) -- and yes, I will be going to bed very soon! 

I'm nearly sure it'll be Oxford/AstraZeneca for me, because a colleague went to the same centre that I'll be at, on the Saturday just gone.

He's very slightly older than me, and he told me that after a delay in kicking in, his reaction -- lasting about a day and a half only -- was pretty shit , exhaustion and getting the chills wise, but *also* that he recovered pretty quickly too 

Main point for this post : I intend to ask the vaccine centre staff directly (and politely!) whether it's possible there and then, to arrange a second-jab appointment for early June .....

I expect they'll say wait for the letter, but there's no harm in asking!


----------



## izz (Mar 11, 2021)

Had my AZ vaccine shortly after noon yesterday. No pain to arm, feeling crap but the chills were hilarious, hit like a baseball bat, not necessarily all of the body at the same time, goosepimply legs or arms at some point, then all over. Anyone mention squitters or was that just me   

Hoping I'm over the worst of it now.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 11, 2021)

izz said:


> Had my AZ vaccine shortly after noon yesterday. No pain to arm, feeling crap but the chills were hilarious, hit like a baseball bat, not necessarily all of the body at the same time, goosepimply legs or arms at some point, then all over. Anyone mention squitters or was that just me
> 
> Hoping I'm over the worst of it now.




Ooh Izz. Click this and vote yes pretty please. Glad you're ok-ish now.









						Have you had the vaccine WITH POLL
					

With apologies to danny la rouge for the extremely similar thread I thought it might be nice to see how quickly Urban does, or doesn't, get the jab.  Simple poll, answers to apply to a first dose. Please remember to change your vote if you vote no and then get jabbed.   I had mine this morning...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 11, 2021)

izz said:


> Anyone mention squitters or was that just me


weirdly just as I set off for my jab I had an emergency call to the bathroom !


----------



## izz (Mar 11, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> weirdly just as I set off for my jab I had an emergency call to the bathroom !


Doesn't count if its beforehand


----------



## Oula (Mar 12, 2021)

izz said:


> Anyone mention squitters or was that just me


I had absolutely horrific farts for a day.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 12, 2021)

No side effects to speak of for me so far, after my 1st jab (Oxford/AZ) at 8:40am on the Thursday just gone -- about 38 hours ago.

Limited upper left-arm pain in the earliest stages, but nothing to fuss about.

I felt unusually knackered (to the point of exhaustion!) as the Thursday evening went on, but now, after a healthy lie-in this Friday morning, I feel a good less desparate to crash!

I'm very much hoping to be able to vote 'No side-effects' tomorrow (Saturday) evening .... I'm delaying my vote until then, to avoid any risk of voting prematurely .....


----------



## two sheds (Mar 12, 2021)

yes best to avoid premature voting


----------



## Wilf (Mar 12, 2021)

Oula said:


> I had absolutely horrific farts for a day.


No such thing.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 13, 2021)

I had the az vaccin yesterday at my doctors.  The waiting room was filled with old dears talking about how they had just seen on the news that other countries had banned the az jab.
Doc said that I was to hang around for 15 mins before driving home in case of a reaction. 
Yesterday everything was fine, maybe a little sore around the arm,  but last night in bed and this morning I feel like I've gone 12 rounds with a charging rhinocéros.


----------



## LDC (Mar 13, 2021)

The no driving for 15 mins post AZ jab isn't the same as 15 mins monitoring for possible allergic reaction to the vaccine like it is with the Pfizer (a few cases caused by the PEG in the vaccine ingredients), it's just a don't drive for 15 mins post jab in case someone feels a bit dizzy from the needle/jab.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 13, 2021)

Poor wording on my part,  doc wanted me to hang around the waiting room for 15 mins, not not drive it you see what i mean


----------



## LDC (Mar 13, 2021)

CosmikRoger said:


> Poor wording on my part,  doc wanted me to hang around the waiting room for 15 mins, not not drive it you see what i mean



Sometimes if someone's had a previous serious allergic reaction we get them to do that, but it's not routine like it is with the Pfizer jab.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 13, 2021)

Lil sis had astra zeneca vaccine yesterday.  Came home fine and no pain in arm..all was grand. 

Today she is sick as a sick thing... vomiting and diarrhoea and pains and aches. 

Bummer


----------



## [62] (Mar 13, 2021)

AstraZeneca about an hour ago. Not sure if my arm is aching or I'm just imagining it. Very subtle if it is.

EDIT: 17 hours later, general stiffness  and aching, a bit like I played football yesterday or something. Mrs [62] similar.


----------



## Mation (Mar 13, 2021)

How long has arm soreness/tenderness around the injection site lasted, if you've had that?

5 days on, and the only noticeable effect left is that around the site is a bit sore. All the systemic effects were gone after ~48 hours.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 13, 2021)

I think I'm still aware of it after 3 weeks if I hold my arm over my head - the faintest bruise sensation.
It keeps on giving


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 13, 2021)

Mrs LR had Astra Zeneca. She says that’ll be the name of her tribe after the apocalypse. So I hope to be in the same one.


----------



## girasol (Mar 13, 2021)

My arm hurts (when I move it) and it's been getting more painful as day went on, had jab at 9 this morning. No other issues... So far. Still early days.


----------



## Helen Back (Mar 13, 2021)

I had the Ox/Az at 1.30pm Friday afternoon (it's 6.30pm Saturday evening now). I felt fine at first but by the evening I was slowly getting more and more achy all over and I had what I can only describe as waves of tiredness wash over me. I did some late washing up and starting making our hot water bottles, both of which I normally do, when I had a massive hot flush and felt really faint. I had to rush upstairs and lie down before I fell down. 

I then had 24 hours of feeling physically drained, like someone had turned the gravity up. Then last night, 24 hours or so later, I felt much better. I'm still not 100% but getting there all the time and my arm aches a bit at the injection site but not so much that I can't use it. I deliberately chose my non-dominant arm for the injection. And I do not regret getting it in the slightest. Can't wait for my 2nd so I'm fully done.


----------



## LDC (Mar 13, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I think I'm still aware of it after 3 weeks if I hold my arm over my head - the faintest bruise sensation.
> It keeps on giving



3 weeks! Never heard such a thing. Nor the side effects you had. I think you must have something else going on tbh.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 13, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> 3 weeks! Never heard such a thing. Nor the side effects you had. I think you must have something else going on tbh.


no one punched me in the arm that I noticed. I live like a monk.
As I said it's the faintest sensation.
As for the fever and weakness , I often had that with viruses.

This is why I try to avoid the medical profession.
And now I don't need sick-notes any more, it's up to me.


----------



## Mation (Mar 13, 2021)

girasol said:


> My arm hurts (when I move it) and it's been getting more painful as day went on, had jab at 9 this morning. No other issues... So far. Still early days.


Not liked for the arm hurt, of course, but that you've had your first jab  x

It did make me think of this, though  




			
				Tommy Cooper said:
			
		

> I said to the doctor, ‘It hurts when I do this’ [raises arm].
> He said, ‘Well, don’t do it.’


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 13, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> 3 weeks! Never heard such a thing. Nor the side effects you had. I think you must have something else going on tbh.



Can I ask if you heard of vomiting and diarrhoea after astra zeneca?


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 13, 2021)

Now more or less sixty hours since I had Oxford/AZ.

Side-effects?
Largely minimal, bar the early, fairly major, one-evening/night of exhaustion, and some very mild upper-arm pain, both of which had *gone* by about midday on Friday.

I think I can _safely_ vote '*No side effects*'** now! </does so ... >     

**To speak of anyway. I could have voted 'Side-effects but gone within 48 hours', I suppose, but I feel too lucky and free-from, to do that!


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 13, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Lil sis had astra zeneca vaccine yesterday.  Came home fine and no pain in arm..all was grand.
> 
> Today she is sick as a sick thing... vomiting and diarrhoea and pains and aches.
> 
> Bummer



Very sorry to read this 

I hope a reaction like that is very rare, and that she recovers soon. Best of luck


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 13, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Can I ask if you heard of vomiting and diarrhoea after astra zeneca?



They are down as common side effects on the government leaflet.





__





						ARCHIVE: Information for UK recipients on COVID-19 Vaccine AstraZeneca (Regulation 174)
					






					www.gov.uk


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 13, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> They are down as common side effects on the government leaflet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks..that's a relief.


----------



## Helen Back (Mar 13, 2021)

So if you can keep it down and in then you're doing okay.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 13, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> They are down as common side effects on the government leaflet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes a change, normally side effects after reading government leaflets.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 13, 2021)

My first symptom was very slight nausea which is very rare for me.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 13, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> My first symptom was very slight nausea which is very rare for me.




Liked for sharing....not for your nausea.🙂


----------



## girasol (Mar 13, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> My first symptom was very slight nausea which is very rare for me.


I had that after mine but went away after I ate something, might have been low blood sugar (iny case), I'll never know.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 14, 2021)

Had mine, Astra-Zenica on Wednesday morning - Felt fine most of the day after but by the time I went to bed, I had a bit of joint pain, mainly hands, arms and shoulders.

Woke-up during the night with a headache and slept fitfully until about seven am when I hit it with painkillers and coffee, then a couple of hours more sleep.

The rest of the day was fine other than no appetite and feeling a bit non-specific iffy and the joint pain was right through me, particularly my feet/ankles but it didn’t stop me doing anything (did some pruning-tyding in the garden, filled a brown bin solidly) until evening when I noticed I was maybe slightly fevered, then the shivers started. They lasted a couple of hours and I went to bed warm and wrapped-up well.

The next day was much better and I was pretty much back to normal by yesterday.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 15, 2021)

Mation said:


> It did make me think of this, though


Me too!


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 15, 2021)

Voted az with 48 hrs of side effects,  for 24 hrs it felt rough, but back to work today


----------



## girasol (Mar 15, 2021)

50 hours after my AZ injection I finally feel like I can tick the boxes on the poll.  I'd say the side effects were minimal, really.  My arm ache is almost gone.  The worst I felt was on Saturday night, around 12 hours after the injection.  My teeth felt odd, a bit achey (reminded me of how I felt after taking 2CB) and I had a faint headache for some of that day and felt a bit tired.  

On Saturday night I had a Lemsip and I felt a bit spaced out, not in a bad way, just a tired, relaxed feeling.  I slept quite well on Sat AND Sunday nights, a rare treat.  This morning I went for a run (didn't exercise for 48 hours though, or drink - just to give immune system best chance to do its thing) and all was well.  On Sunday I had 2 more Lemsips, mostly to deal with arm discomfort.  

In conclusion: a happy vaccine experience with minimum discomfort, all gone after 48 hours...


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 15, 2021)

Just had Astra Zeneca.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 15, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Just had Astra Zeneca.



Get the paracetamol ready. 

(You'll be fine)


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 15, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Just had Astra Zeneca.



Has your 5G reception improved yet?


----------



## Helen Back (Mar 15, 2021)

My now complete 1st does Ox/Az experience. I'm in the 55-59 bracket.

Thursday: 1.30 got the jab. Okay at first then started feeling more and more achy overall and by late evening had a hot flush and had to lie down before I fell down.

Friday: All day achy and tired. Slept most of it. No other feelings of headaches or nausea. Felt fine by Friday night. So, 24 hours and I'm done. Yay! 

Saturday: Felt okay but with an ache by the injection site in my arm. I felt about 90% of my usual energy levels.

Sunday: Woke up late feeling so tired. Had some lunch. Went back to sleep. Woke up 9pm feeling very tired and groggy. That stuff owes me two days, now. 

Monday (today): Woke up feeling 100%. Energy levels back to normal and stayed there no matter what I did. All traces of tiredness and achiness completely gone. What a wild few days. It was fun, can I do it again?  Seriously, when compared to others' side effects that I've read on here, sleeping through most of it is the best side effect I could have hoped for.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 15, 2021)

I had my Astra Zeneca at 1.30 today. Instructions (on boards at the NHS centre) were to not drive for at least 15 minutes. 

Felt knackered about 4pm and had a snooze but that's always a bit of a low point for me. My arm isn't sore but I didn't feel the needle going in really - I give blood so it was much less uncomfortable than that. 

Will see how I get on in the next few days


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 15, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Has your 5G reception improved yet?


No, but my glasses pick up Canal+.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 15, 2021)

One thing I've noticed about that poll is how about the last 20 people reporting on the effects have all been Astra Zeneca. So I guess we're a bit low on the Pfizer. Hopefully not too low as I get my second lot tomorrow.


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 15, 2021)

Just had my second dose of Pfizer. First one I got a sore arm, we'll see what this one results in! Expecting to get sick for a day.
I'm on a day of leave, but went straight from the vaccine to cover a shift as a mate had to go home and isolate... Feel OK so far.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 15, 2021)

I had the AZ on Saturday evening. Been taking temp every few hours & went from 37.2 at about 4pm & is now 38.1 & am feeling a bit shitty. Just taken a paracetamol & hoping that helps & it doesn't last too long. 

ETA I have about 2kg of liquid paracetamol left over from my brother so won't need to pop down the chemist.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 16, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> Just had my second dose of Pfizer. First one I got a sore arm, we'll see what this one results in! Expecting to get sick for a day.
> I'm on a day of leave, but went straight from the vaccine to cover a shift as a mate had to go home and isolate... Feel OK so far.



My SiL had a sore/dead arm after her first dose of Pfizer before Christmas, it was bad enough to keep waking her up at night, she had her second dose last week, arm was mildly sore, but nowhere near as bad, and no other side effects, so hopefully it'll be the same for you.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 16, 2021)

This may have been discussed but do we know how the vaccines are being rolled out vis-a-vis the type? Does it depend on local authorities as to whether one gets the AZ or Pfizer jab? Is it completely random etc ?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 16, 2021)

Posted this on wrong thread:


danny la rouge said:


> No side effects to report thus far (Astra Zeneca late afternoon yesterday).  _Very_ slight ache in arm this morning, but less than I've experienced from annual flu jag.  Nothing I'd mention normally, but for science reporting it here.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> This may have been discussed but do we know how the vaccines are being rolled out vis-a-vis the type? Does it depend on local authorities as to whether one gets the AZ or Pfizer jab? Is it completely random etc ?



Doesn't appear to be down to local authority areas, or at least not around here, where both are being used, it started off a bit random, but does appear to have settled down to the Pfizer one being used mainly at the larger vaccination centres & hospitals, the GP hubs & smaller vaccination centres seem to mainly use the Oxford/AZ one.


----------



## Sue (Mar 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> This may have been discussed but do we know how the vaccines are being rolled out vis-a-vis the type? Does it depend on local authorities as to whether one gets the AZ or Pfizer jab? Is it completely random etc ?


Seems to depend on what they've got. A friend went to the local GP vaccination centre on a Monday and got AZ. I went to the same place on the Tuesday and got Pfizer so 🤷‍♀️.


----------



## 20Bees (Mar 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> This may have been discussed but do we know how the vaccines are being rolled out vis-a-vis the type? Does it depend on local authorities as to whether one gets the AZ or Pfizer jab? Is it completely random etc ?


I had the AZ at Superdrug and they said that’s the only one they can do as they don’t have the extremely cold storage for Pfizer. A few people in the village have had theirs at a local health centre and roughly equal numbers have had Pfizer and AZ, depending which day they went.


----------



## LDC (Mar 16, 2021)

20Bees said:


> I had the AZ at Superdrug and they said that’s the only one they can do as they don’t have the extremely cold storage for Pfizer. A few people in the village have had theirs at a local health centre and roughly equal numbers have had Pfizer and AZ.



Don't need to have the extreme cold storage at venues giving the Pfizer, we give it at a GP surgery without that, the transport and storage just gets managed so it's OK. But yeah, places like Superdrug seem to give AZ/Ox only.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> This may have been discussed but do we know how the vaccines are being rolled out vis-a-vis the type? Does it depend on local authorities as to whether one gets the AZ or Pfizer jab? Is it completely random etc ?


The GP led hub that my household went to for first jabs, my OH got Pfizer, the other two both had AZ - at (approx) the same time.
Five days later, I went to the same PCC and got AZ as well.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 16, 2021)

It does eem very random then.

We got texts earlier inviting us to book jabs at the GP's surgery. Mrs Spy was urged to call them first because she's had occasional anaphylactic shocks. She just called them and was just told to make the doctor aware that she's had reactions before, which sounds like pretty lame advice. 

Anyone else been in a similar situation?

It's the AZ vaccine.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> It does eem very random then.
> 
> We got texts earlier inviting us to book jabs at the GP's surgery. Mrs Spy was urged to call them first because she's had occasional anaphylactic shocks. She just called them and was just told to make the doctor aware that she's had reactions before, which sounds like pretty lame advice.
> 
> ...



I remember reading that some people have experienced anaphylactic shocks after having the Pfizer jab, hence they monitor you after the jab, I don't think that has happened after the Oxford/AZ jab, where you are not monitored, but just advised not to drive for 15 minutes, IIRC. 

This link could be helpful -









						Vaccinating against covid-19 in people who report allergies
					

Most patients can be reassured and vaccinated   Use of the Pfizer-BioNTech covid-19 vaccine in people with a history of severe allergies was temporarily stopped in the UK after two healthcare workers experienced anaphylactic reactions in early December. The Medicines and Healthcare Products...




					www.bmj.com


----------



## girasol (Mar 16, 2021)

Just remembered to log my vaccine and side effects on zoe... If you have it installed (or want to install it), remember to logon vaccine info... 









						Log your vaccine, help the NHS
					

Log your vaccine with ZOE to join the world's largest community-led study of COVID-19 vaccines. Help healthcare workers battle the pandemic and monitor the impact of vaccines in your area.




					covid.joinzoe.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> It does eem very random then.
> 
> We got texts earlier inviting us to book jabs at the GP's surgery. Mrs Spy was urged to call them first because she's had occasional anaphylactic shocks. She just called them and was just told to make the doctor aware that she's had reactions before, which sounds like pretty lame advice.
> 
> ...



Just tried to call you, but it went to voicemail, free feel to call me back.

Been talking to my SiL, retired from the NHS having spent most of her life working in or running labs, she's been upgraded from a jabber to doing all the pre-checks at a vaccination centre, because of her background & training.

She says the Oxford/AZ vaccine is the recommended one for anyone that's had anaphylactic shocks before, and it's a question that's asked during the pre-check, so just make sure Mrs Spy is ready with all information about pervious anaphylactic shocks, so that a proper risk assessment can be made. They have done ten of thousands of jabs at her centre, including people that have had anaphylactic shocks before, without a single issue.

Because she's had anaphylactic shocks before, she will be asked to hang around after the jab for 15 minutes, like everyone is with the pfizer jab, just in case of a highly unlikely event, they are trained to spot it, they have the kit to deal with it, and the likes of her & on site doctors & nurses are trained to handle it.

HTH


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 16, 2021)

It's beginning to hit me now. Exhausted accompanied with that weird feeling around the top of the mouth - anyone else get this when they're ill or on the cusp of sleep? Bit of a headache forming.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 16, 2021)

Really good programme on Radio 4 right now all about the side effects of the vaccine. *Inside Health.*

Talking about the possibility of the need for a third jab for the immunosuppressed.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 16, 2021)

Okay so what happened today was that I was mildly ill, then because of my health problems I didn't handle it very well, then got really scary ill for a couple hours there and am now back to mildly ill. If you're someone with mh/neurology/cfs/diabetes types of issues my advice is to not wing it, give yourself a couple days to plan things if you can. do strict meal planning from about 48 hours before you're due to get the vaccine to get any sugar or caffiene overload out your system, figure out what you're going to occupy yourself with when you get ill, that sort of thing. A lot of the health problems on the clinically vulnerable list are exhaserbated when you get ill - that's why they're on there.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 16, 2021)

I had the AstraZeneca today, or "Oxford" as they called it before I had it...   Had it about 6 hours ago - and zero side effects.. In fact I'd completely forgotten I'd had it!

The clinic was worringly half-empty and the nurses commented that they were fighting over patients..


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 16, 2021)

Mrs mx had her first jab today.  AZ, nothing to report side effects wise so far.

She went to the same local GP led place I went to.  I had Pfizer there a month ago. She asked why they had switched to AZ, and they said they were holding the Pfizers they had back, presumably so that people like me who had the Pfizer jab there will get the same one when we go back for our second.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> It does eem very random then.
> 
> We got texts earlier inviting us to book jabs at the GP's surgery. Mrs Spy was urged to call them first because she's had occasional anaphylactic shocks. She just called them and was just told to make the doctor aware that she's had reactions before, which sounds like pretty lame advice.
> 
> ...



My dad was booked for his vaccine back in December, it was cancelled a day or two before as he's had anaphylactic shocks. I think the first news reports about very occasional problems came out between the booking & the cancelling, so it seemed to be cancelled out of excessive caution which pissed him off a bit, as he'd never had a bad reaction to the flu vaccines. (He's 84 so has been having flu vaccines for years).

Rebooked for AZ vaccine in January,  no problems.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 17, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> Okay so what happened today was that I was mildly ill, then because of my health problems I didn't handle it very well, then got really scary ill for a couple hours there and am now back to mildly ill. If you're someone with mh/neurology/cfs/diabetes types of issues my advice is to not wing it, give yourself a couple days to plan things if you can. do strict meal planning from about 48 hours before you're due to get the vaccine to get any sugar or caffiene overload out your system, figure out what you're going to occupy yourself with when you get ill, that sort of thing. A lot of the health problems on the clinically vulnerable list are exhaserbated when you get ill - that's why they're on there.


Hope you are feeling better now, that sounds really shitty.  

Must admit, I did a bit of searching before having the jab about any potential interaction with medical conditions I have (fybromyalgia and an underactive thyroid).  There didn't seem to be any, but the situation is ready made for nagging anxieties.  Suppose it's ultimately a case of whilst they might not have mapped the side effects for every pre-existing condition, the overall benefits of the vaccine and the need to gets as many doses into arms wins out.  For me, ultimately, the potential interactions of the vaccine with the conditions I have are not as bad as it would be getting Covid with those same conditions.

Edit: just read that back and it sounded a bit preachy towards you muscovyduck. Wasn't intended, I was just airing my own anxieties.


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 17, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> It does eem very random then.
> 
> We got texts earlier inviting us to book jabs at the GP's surgery. Mrs Spy was urged to call them first because she's had occasional anaphylactic shocks. She just called them and was just told to make the doctor aware that she's had reactions before, which sounds like pretty lame advice.
> 
> ...


Unless its to a constituent of the vaccine then there is nothing else they can do other than be more vigilant they'd need to intervene in anaphylaxis


----------



## girasol (Mar 17, 2021)

Hollis said:


> I had the AstraZeneca today, or "Oxford" as they called it before I had it...   Had it about 6 hours ago - and zero side effects.. In fact I'd completely forgotten I'd had it!
> 
> The clinic was worringly half-empty and the nurses commented that they were fighting over patients..



For me it hit from about 12 hours after injection (the tiredness and weirdly sore teeth) - at which point I took paracetamol in the form of Lemsip.  Hope you continued to be side effects free or at least that they were mild!


----------



## t0bytoo (Mar 17, 2021)

Astra Zeneca vaccine yesterday and woke up aching and mildly man-flu like. Same as I felt this time last year which I (later) put down to mild covid.


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 17, 2021)

Vaguely interesting article here which suggests age is a likely factor in whether you get side affects from the vaccine.  Interestingly the younger you are perhaps the more likely you are to get a bit ill for a day or two.  Obviously many other factors in play as ever.









						Vaccine side effects: My experience of them and what they mean
					

Why do some people get side effects - and do they mean you have greater protection?



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## 8ball (Mar 17, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> This may have been discussed but do we know how the vaccines are being rolled out vis-a-vis the type? Does it depend on local authorities as to whether one gets the AZ or Pfizer jab? Is it completely random etc ?



I was chatting to the staff about this when I had mine (partly idle curiosity and partly because I work in the area of pharma logistics).  They said basically the first jab was determined by availability and supply chain concerns, and the second appointment was more defined ie. based on what people got for the first, with only one type of jab given on any particular day (presumably partly due to different storage setup and partly to reduce the chance of mixups).


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 17, 2021)

8ball said:


> I was chatting to the staff about this when I had mine (partly idle curiosity and partly because I work in the area of pharma logistics).  They said basically the first jab was determined by availability and supply chain concerns, and the second appointment was more defined ie. based on what people got for the first, with only one type of jab given on any particular day (presumably partly due to different storage setup and partly to reduce the chance of mixups).


Can they be mixed?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 17, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> Vaguely interesting article here which suggests age is a likely factor in whether you get side affects from the vaccine.  Interestingly the younger you are perhaps the more likely you are to get a bit ill for a day or two.  Obviously many other factors in play as ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm disappointed it doesn't confirm my eternal youthfulness 
Well at least that reassures me that I probably didn't manage to catch the virus at work last summer.
And it's consistent with my experiences with viruses generally. 
Presumably although I've always got off lightly with bronchial symptoms even with full-on flu, people like me might have copped it via the proverbial "cytokine storm" effect ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 17, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Can they be mixed?


There are ongoing trials to confirm that - not least because in future years, it will be more and more difficult to give you the same vaccine tech.


----------



## LDC (Mar 17, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> There are ongoing trials to confirm that - not least because in future years, it will be more and more difficult to give you the same vaccine tech.




A few of us (2 doctors and 2 other HCPs) were chatting yesterday while we had some quiet minutes from people not turning up for their jab, and we all agreed we'd be fine getting mixed vaccines. Not bothered at all tbh.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 17, 2021)

When I got my second Pfizer yesterday I was told "It's the same one as first time" but with the inference that this won't be guaranteed in the future, or at least I could have ended up with AZ this time.

I think they need to tell people this might be happening.


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 17, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> When I got my second Pfizer yesterday I was told "It's the same one as first time" but with the inference that this won't be guaranteed in the future, or at least I could have ended up with AZ this time.
> 
> I think they need to tell people this might be happening.



As far as I know the plan at this stage is to get everyone 2 jabs of the same vaccine wherever possible but where that is not possible mixing is deemed acceptable as its better than just a single jab.  Anything beyond this will be part of a different plan / strategy which will need to develop as covid itself mutates and changes.  I assume that should a booster be required in Autumn it will be based upon which vaccine is available and provides the best protection against the latest mutations.

Say if a strain developed that your Pfizer vaccine was ineffective against but the AZ one was would it be much use giving you a Pfizer booster just because that is what you had previously?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 17, 2021)

Who knows which vaccine tech will "win" in the end - there are what *four *different techs in play now ?
MRNA / vector  (chimp and human adenovirus) / inactivated virus / protein ...


----------



## LDC (Mar 17, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> When I got my second Pfizer yesterday I was told "It's the same one as first time" but with the inference that this won't be guaranteed in the future, or at least I could have ended up with AZ this time.
> 
> I think they need to tell people this might be happening.



No they really don't, it'd just cause confusion and unneeded stress. There's no plans for this to happen at all, and you either mis-read any inference with what they said or they're mistaken.

The vaccine program as it is now will look very different in a year. It's more likely we'll end up having a single dose that's altered annually for variants, and nobody will be calling it by it's brand/manufacturers name, it'll just be a 'covid vaccine'.


----------



## prunus (Mar 17, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> Say if a strain developed that your Pfizer vaccine was ineffective against but the AZ one was would it be much use giving you a Pfizer booster just because that is what you had previously?



It would be, yes, because by completing the Pfizer course you would get the full protection from that vaccine.

Whether a second jab with AZ (the first of an AZ course as it were) would be better in the scenario you posit isn’t possible to answer yet. In any case the current Pfizer and AZ vaccines deliver very nearly the same antigen (Pfizer one is more stable) so it’s unlikely that AZ would be significantly more effective against any escape mutants.

FWIW I’d have no issues with my second dose being AZ (Pfizer for first one).


----------



## LDC (Mar 17, 2021)

People just need to stop over thinking it and get what's on offer. Watching a Youtube clip or reading a panic filled article in the press doesn't make anyone better qualified to decide what variety of jab they should be getting.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 17, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Can they be mixed?



They are very much not meant to be mixed (ie. one jab of one type then one of the other), but this is based on evidence of effectiveness (ie. testing not having been done on this).  The arrangement at the centre I was at means you can just arrange people by what day they came in on, and next appointment is automatically set 12 weeks hence.  Though there are also multiple documents of which vaccine was received, including on the card you get given.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm still suspicious that the floppy AZ spikes mean I'm now immune to a whole bunch of impossible viruses


----------



## 8ball (Mar 17, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> A few of us (2 doctors and 2 other HCPs) were chatting yesterday while we had some quiet minutes from people not turning up for their jab, and we all agreed we'd be fine getting mixed vaccines. Not bothered at all tbh.



I wouldn't be bothered about it personally.  At least not with mixing AZ/Pfizer.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 17, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> People just need to stop over thinking it and get what's on offer. Watching a Youtube clip or reading a panic filled article in the press doesn't make anyone better qualified to decide what variety of jab they should be getting.



Who has done this?
Christ you're a bit spikey at times Lynne.


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 17, 2021)

prunus said:


> It would be, yes, because by completing the Pfizer course you would get the full protection from that vaccine.
> 
> Whether a second jab with AZ (the first of an AZ course as it were) would be better in the scenario you posit isn’t possible to answer yet. In any case the current Pfizer and AZ vaccines deliver very nearly the same antigen (Pfizer one is more stable) so it’s unlikely that AZ would be significantly more effective against any escape mutants.
> 
> FWIW I’d have no issues with my second dose being AZ (Pfizer for first one).



A bit of a misunderstanding I think, my scenario was imagining what might happen after the 2 jabs had been given.  I was thinking ahead to further boosters that may be required in the future.


----------



## LDC (Mar 17, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Who has done this?
> Christ you're a bit spikey at times Lynne.



Sorry, not aimed at you. It's just a bit frustrating sometimes with all the concern around the vaccines, people just being irrational and panicky on all sorts of fronts, and I think lots of this kind of speculation can just fuel peoples anxiety. A bit spikey though, thanks, that's the nicest thing someone's said to me this year! (I'd like to think I'm slightly nicer in real life!  )


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 17, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> Just had my second dose of Pfizer. First one I got a sore arm, we'll see what this one results in! Expecting to get sick for a day.
> I'm on a day of leave, but went straight from the vaccine to cover a shift as a mate had to go home and isolate... Feel OK so far.


In the interests of science : I had 24hrs of gritty eyes and a less achy arm than last time. May have felt slightly under the weather but difficult to tell. Went riding yesterday and today so can't have been that bad


----------



## Sue (Mar 17, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> People just need to stop over thinking it and get what's on offer. Watching a Youtube clip or reading a panic filled article in the press doesn't make anyone better qualified to decide what variety of jab they should be getting.


Well quite. This is why we have experts.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 17, 2021)

The bad press for AZ is working...more than one patient has told me they don't want it and others have deliberately asked me which one I've had and whether or not I felt safe having the AZ one.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 17, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> The bad press for AZ is working...more than one patient has told me they don't want it and others have deliberately asked me which one I've had and whether or not I felt safe having the AZ one.



Yeah, my SiL mentioned that 'no shows' have been up by about 5 fold this week, at her NHS vaccination centre, she's no idea how many have cancelled before the day.

Article from the Pulse covering it...



> *Exclusive *GPs leading vaccination sites have told Pulse that decisions by some European countries to temporarily suspend the AstraZeneca vaccine is already leading to cancelled appointments and worried patients.
> 
> Several GPs said people had not attended their vaccine slot because of news stories about blood clots, with practices also fielding a large number of queries.
> 
> They raised concerns that despite clear reassurances from UK regulators and the World Health Organization, the news was having a negative impact on what had been a very successful vaccine campaign to date.





			https://www.pulsetoday.co.uk/news/clinical-areas/cardiovascular/gps-dealing-with-fallout-from-suspension-of-astrazeneca-vaccine-in-europe/


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 17, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> The bad press for AZ is working...more than one patient has told me they don't want it and others have deliberately asked me which one I've had and whether or not I felt safe having the AZ one.


The reporting of it has been utterly irresponsible in my view. Literally death causing.

I know these points have been made but I’m angry so I’ll make them again:


After 10 million doses, Astra Zeneca have reported 28 cases of blood clots.

Pfizer: 11 million doses, 25 cases.


Why is one suspended & not the other?

Why are reports even giving credence to the suspicion of causation? I'm hearing 30 or 40 people have had their dishwasher break down after having the AstraZeneca vaccine.

My grandad died suddenly one Christmas morning after drinking black tea.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 17, 2021)

Having felt nothing from my first dose (Pf) jabbed second dose at about 5.40 last night. Home, fine. 9.30 started yawning massively, don't even remember my head hitting the pillow.

Achy arm meant no sleep on that side but slept heavily until 6.30 when awoke with massive headache. Paracetamol = headache gone. Definitely feel wasted, tired, couldn't even get words out this morning. Which made google classroom fun for a couple of hours.

I actually like feeling wasted.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 17, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Why is one suspended & not the other?


At the risk of repeating myself, in Germany they had seen seven incidences of cerebral venous sinus thrombosis in ~1.6 million vaccinees. This is several times the general population background rate, hence the precautionary suspension. The general thromboembolic rate for all approved vaccines is running lower than that in the general population(s) so no cause to pause for that class of event alone.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 17, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> Vaguely interesting article here which suggests age is a likely factor in whether you get side affects from the vaccine.  Interestingly the younger you are perhaps the more likely you are to get a bit ill for a day or two.  Obviously many other factors in play as ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had 'just the right amount of side effects' to convince me the virus was working (mild aches, flu-like feeling 'off').  Enough to convince me there was an immune response, but not too intense or long lasting. I did though have a worry for older people or others who haven't had any of those symptoms. That piece does a good job of reassuring those people it is still working.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 17, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> Vaguely interesting article here which suggests age is a likely factor in whether you get side affects from the vaccine.  Interestingly the younger you are perhaps the more likely you are to get a bit ill for a day or two.  Obviously many other factors in play as ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hadn't seen that article but this is exactly what I think I am noticing. Interesting obviously because it reverses the likely scenarios of Covid for age.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 17, 2021)

Actually that article is basically about the good Inside Health programme on Radio 4 last night that I alerted people to on this thread while it was playing. Probably still available on BBC Sounds or whatever annoying title they give it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 17, 2021)

2hats said:


> At the risk of repeating myself, in Germany they had seen seven incidences of cerebral venous sinus thrombosis in ~1.6 million vaccinees. This is several times the general population background rate, hence the precautionary suspension. The general thromboembolic rate for all approved vaccines is running lower than that in the general population(s) so no cause to pause for that class of event alone.


I’m sorry, that’s too technical for me.  I bow to those with specialist knowledge.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 17, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> People just need to stop over thinking it and get what's on offer. Watching a Youtube clip or reading a panic filled article in the press doesn't make anyone better qualified to decide what variety of jab they should be getting.


I agree with you about this on a number of different levels. Firstly, we need to get as many people vaccinated as possible. Secondly, all the major vaccines seem to be working effectively and safely. And finally, there isn't really an opportunity in current circumstances for people to pick and choose or have individual discussions as which one is best for them.  As you say, get what's on offer.

The only thing is that there's a generic lack of trust in authorities, a lack of confidence in governments, a feeling that you might as well google something as ask an expert.  Much of that is bad and feeds conspiracy theories. Scumbags and opportunists will step into the breach.  But way short of that kind of stuff I think there's a natural twitchiness in the population and when you get a build up of stories about the AZ vaccine, people may have rational, self interested questions and no obvious place to get an answer.  Don't get me wrong, I think the rational self interested person _should _still get whichever vaccine is offered.  I'm not really a fan of Ulrich Beck, but some of his Risk Society stuff gets into the failure of institutions and people having to fall back on their own 'reflexivity' when it comes to things like vaccines.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 17, 2021)

Spain has paused AZ vaccine due to 1 sudden death of a healthy teacher in Marbella and a few other unusual thrombosis cases.

I'd take the vaccine any day, clearly it's remarkably safe, but you can see why there's worry - when there's potentially a recurring pattern, albeit affecting a tiny number of people.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 17, 2021)

Arse. I hope it turns out to be OK.
Not worried about myself because I'm unusually healthy, but we need to get on top of this.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 17, 2021)

Riklet said:


> Spain has paused AZ vaccine due to 1 sudden death of a healthy teacher in Marbella and a few other unusual thrombosis cases.
> 
> I'd take the vaccine any day, clearly it's remarkably safe, but you can see why there's worry - when there's potentially a recurring pattern, albeit affecting a tiny number of people.


I haven't seen the figures in terms of what % of cases are reporting these blood clots, but it's _edging _in the direction of becoming a legitimate concern. If we weren't in the middle of a pandemic a 'pause' might well be the right response.  But as we are... dunno.  We could soon be at a point where the news stories will be driving the agenda.  We're exactly at the point where a cool headed non partisan regulator needs to make a definitive announcement. Trouble is, there isn't any definitive evidence, either way afaik and we don't listen to what the regulators say anyway.  Having said all that, I'll still be having the AZ 2nd dose in May.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 17, 2021)

Riklet said:


> Spain has paused AZ vaccine due to 1 sudden death of a healthy teacher in Marbella


Isn't a brain haemorrhage the opposite of a clot ?


----------



## Riklet (Mar 17, 2021)

Yeah i mean personally I dont think they should pause use, especially not at the moment, but it's also too soon to say there is no issue. And if there is an issue then AZ need to get it together fast.

gentlegreen I am no medical expert but I saw it attributed to being a kind of thrombosis.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 17, 2021)

Riklet said:


> Spain has paused AZ vaccine due to 1 sudden death of a healthy teacher in Marbella and a few other unusual thrombosis cases.
> 
> I'd take the vaccine any day, clearly it's remarkably safe, but you can see why there's worry - when there's potentially a recurring pattern, albeit affecting a tiny number of people.



There's a much more well-established pattern of Covid-19 killing people.


----------



## LDC (Mar 17, 2021)

My shit half-paying attention understanding is it's the type of clot that's one of the issues of concern, rather than them being run of the mill DVT/PEs.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 17, 2021)

2hats said:


> At the risk of repeating myself, in Germany they had seen seven incidences of cerebral venous sinus thrombosis in ~1.6 million vaccinees. This is several times the general population background rate, hence the precautionary suspension. The general thromboembolic rate for all approved vaccines is running lower than that in the general population(s) so no cause to pause for that class of event alone.



For context it would be useful to run some sample tests on random sets of 1.6 million Germans across all unusual bleeding event types and see if you can pull anything out.


----------



## LDC (Mar 17, 2021)

Shit and quick investi-Google says incidence of CVT of between 2-5 per million people per year.









						Cerebral Venous Sinus Thrombosis Incidence Is Higher Than Previously Thought: A Retrospective Population-Based Study - PubMed
					

Cerebral venous sinus thrombosis in our study was more common than previously reported, perhaps because of more complete ascertainment. Future CVT incidence studies should include comprehensive capture and review of neuroimaging.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 17, 2021)

Yay! China trumps them all in the nationalist vaccination stakes. 









						China to only allow foreign visitors who have had Chinese-made vaccine
					

Move raises questions as China’s vaccines not approved in many countries to which it is opening travel




					www.theguardian.com
				




This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 17, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Shit and quick investi-Google says incidence of CVT of between 2-5 per million people per year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Bundesministerium für Gesundheit states it would expect to see 1-1.4 incidences of CVST in 1.6 million people in the two weeks post-inoculation but are seeing something like 6 times that, predominately in younger women, so pause out of a statutory duty of care.








						Deutschlands Informationsplattform zum Coronavirus
					

Wie Sie sich schützen und anderen helfen können.




					www.bundesgesundheitsministerium.de


----------



## trashpony (Mar 17, 2021)

So final summing up from me (which seems to tie in with a lot of people): 

had my vaccination about 1.30pm on Monday
felt tired rest of the day and was exhausted Monday and Tuesday evening - no energy, went to bed early both nights and on Tuesday I couldn't be bothered to make any dinner.

Woke up feeling fine Wednesday. Odd aches in funny places but none at all at vaccination site


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 17, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Hope you are feeling better now, that sounds really shitty.
> 
> Must admit, I did a bit of searching before having the jab about any potential interaction with medical conditions I have (fybromyalgia and an underactive thyroid).  There didn't seem to be any, but the situation is ready made for nagging anxieties.  Suppose it's ultimately a case of whilst they might not have mapped the side effects for every pre-existing condition, the overall benefits of the vaccine and the need to gets as many doses into arms wins out.  For me, ultimately, the potential interactions of the vaccine with the conditions I have are not as bad as it would be getting Covid with those same conditions.
> 
> Edit: just read that back and it sounded a bit preachy towards you muscovyduck. Wasn't intended, I was just airing my own anxieties.


Don't worry, I usually assume the best and even reading it back more critically I couldn't pick up on a preachy vibe.

Also this has prodded me into adding my endorsement of the vaccine - the side effects are awful so imagine how much worse it would be to actually catch the fucking thing.

Am feeling a bit better roughly 33 hours in, can't even remember what I've posted on urban just remember occasionally posting. My timeline matches with everyone else's. I got the jab first thing in the morning and was fine fine fine until I crashed in the late afternoon/early evening. Then over the next about 18 hours needed to actively manage it. The lulls where I was waiting for the paracetamol (later switched to co-codamol) to kick in were usually the worst bits. Slept through most of today too. Am now feeling a bit naff but moving around the house so a lot better than I was.

Didn't quite function exactly like a really bad hangover but has had the same sort of vibe. I was honestly just an idiot about it, I've gotten cocky because I used to be run down all the time but lockdown has 'saved' me from that so I forgot what it's like. I had this idea I'd get some mild placebo reaction and it'd be a bit of a laugh but it wasn't


----------



## Hollis (Mar 17, 2021)

girasol said:


> For me it hit from about 12 hours after injection (the tiredness and weirdly sore teeth) - at which point I took paracetamol in the form of Lemsip.  Hope you continued to be side effects free or at least that they were mild!



I've not had any side effects.. as the BBC article says I guess it is down to genetics...


----------



## trashpony (Mar 17, 2021)

Hollis said:


> I've not had any side effects.. as the BBC article says I guess it is down to genetics...


You are the James Bond of U75. Or something


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 17, 2021)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I've not had any side effects.. as the BBC article says I guess it is down to genetics...





trashpony said:


> You are the James Bond of U75. Or something





Hollis : we, and maybe other 'no-vaccine-side-effects-to-speak-of' people should all have a 'car-off' involving multiple exciting, special vehicles  

Winner's prize would be being allowed to retire on James Bond's wages


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2021)

I have had an invite for another “first dose” with a second scheduled after. My GP is probably confused. I’m going to get one, this will act as the second.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 18, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I have had an invite for another “first dose” with a second scheduled after. My GP is probably confused. I’m going to get one, this will act as the second.



Better check it's the same version before actually getting jabbed.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Better check it's the same version before actually getting jabbed.


I checked it’s the Pfizer jab.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 20, 2021)

We had the a first dose of AZ yesterday at 4pm. I've put 'no side effects' in the poll but I did get very tired and fell asleep at around 9pm. Just woke up at 3.30am bright and breezy .  Other than that, nothing at all.

I was very impressed by the set-up at the vaccination centre which in our case was at Lords cricket ground. It was a very slick operation with a short outside queue that kept moving constantly and plenty of people explaining what to do and where to go. The whole thing took about 15 minutes from joining the queue to leaving the building.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 20, 2021)

Mr. QofG's had his Tuesday morning (Oxford AstraZeneca), by 9pm he was shivering, cold, nauseous and very fatigued. The following morning the nausea and chills were gone but the fatigue was there and he slept much of the day. 

He also lost his appetite which continued into Thursday after the other symptomshad gone. 

He's generally very healthy and rarely gets ill but when he does for instance get a cold it tends to effect him quite badly.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 20, 2021)

He also said that while he was trying to get comfy during the nausea he had a kind of half awake half asleep dream in which his body was filled with bubbles that he had to equalise, rather like being a human spirit level. 

I don't think that's side effect I just thought it was a quite a cool dream


----------



## Petcha (Mar 20, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I have had an invite for another “first dose” with a second scheduled after. My GP is probably confused. I’m going to get one, this will act as the second.



I think the second dose is a different strength from the first so I'd check that. I remember during the trials they accidentally discovered that a lighter second dose was actually more effective.


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 20, 2021)

AverageJoe said:


> The Baroness had the Pfizer one and two weeks later developed a massive scaly rash over her back and arms.
> 
> She had to go to the Docs and get steroid cream for it. It's taken about ten days to go down.
> 
> I've got photos but don't want to put them up in case they leak into the wider domain. They're pretty nasty.



Well we're now two weeks later and the rash is still there. She's had two trips to the Docs, one to a skin specialist and this week had a skin biopsy. She's got to wait two weeks for the results. 

She's been given creams and steroids and she says the itching is receding. She does look much better. 

Here's the rash when is started. It's all over her body apart from her head. It's scaly and itchy and obviously it bleeds where she's been scratching it.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 20, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I think the second dose is a different strength from the first so I'd check that. I remember during the trials they accidentally discovered that a lighter second dose was actually more effective.


I’m nervous now to be fair. I only want the Pfizer jab. Are you sure the first and second jabs are differing strengths?


----------



## TopCat (Mar 20, 2021)

AverageJoe said:


> Well we're now two weeks later and the rash is still there. She's had two trips to the Docs, one to a skin specialist and this week had a skin biopsy. She's got to wait two weeks for the results.
> 
> She's been given creams and steroids and she says the itching is receding. She does look much better.
> 
> ...


Oh dear.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 20, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I’m nervous now to be fair. I only want the Pfizer jab. Are you sure the first and second jabs are differing strengths?



No, not 100%. I just remember it was news at the time as it was some kind of happy accident that they discovered it. That may have been the Oxford one though. Have a google!


----------



## Petcha (Mar 20, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I’m nervous now to be fair. I only want the Pfizer jab. Are you sure the first and second jabs are differing strengths?



Here you go. Sorry for scaring you! Seems they're the same 

*Is the second dose of the Covid vaccine same as first?*

There is no difference between the first and second doses of the COVID-19 vaccine. People's reactions might differ, but not because the doses are different.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 20, 2021)

Petcha said:


> No, not 100%. I just remember it was news at the time as it was some kind of happy accident that they discovered it. That may have been the Oxford one though. Have a google!



It was the Oxford one.


----------



## magneze (Mar 20, 2021)

Had it yesterday morning. Arm ached a bit in the afternoon. Had a bit of a headache and around 11pm. Fitful nights sleep so don't really feel rested today but that's about it so far.

I've put AZ, no side effects as the above seem really mild and might just be because it's the end of the week. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## two sheds (Mar 20, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> his body was filled with bubbles that he had to equalise, rather like being a human spirit level.



That's genius 

and could be very useful next time you have to put up a bookshelf.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 20, 2021)

I read there's been a few incidences of people being "overdosed" on the vaccine accidentally. 
Due to mistakes made with dilution some old folks were given six doses in one injection. 
They kept an eye on them but they had no ill effects out of the normal, and some still had no side effects


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 20, 2021)

When do any side effects kick in, after the 5G upgrade with the Oxford/AZ chip?

I am 9 hours in, and not even a sore arm.


----------



## belboid (Mar 20, 2021)

I had the AZ with no side effects at all. I was advised to take one paracetamol after the second jab, on a precautionary principle, so did that.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 20, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> We had the a first dose of AZ yesterday at 4pm. I've put 'no side effects' in the poll but I did get very tired and fell asleep at around 9pm. Just woke up at 3.30am bright and breezy .  Other than that, nothing at all.
> 
> I was very impressed by the set-up at the vaccination centre which in our case was at Lords cricket ground. It was a very slick operation with a short outside queue that kept moving constantly and plenty of people explaining what to do and where to go. The whole thing took about 15 minutes from joining the queue to leaving the building.


Sore arm has kicked in tonight after 24hrs. Nothing serious at the moment. Feels like someone’s punched me not very hard.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 21, 2021)

Does whether you had corona or not already make a difference about whether you get bad side effects or not?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 21, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> Does whether you had corona or not already make a difference about whether you get bad side effects or not?


Some research was posted recently to suggest that in the phase 3 trials, (I think) that was the case ..
Though in my case, the odds are vanishingly low that I could have caught it...









						Possible vaccines/treatment(s) for Coronavirus
					

J&J/Janssen AD26.CoV2.S, a single dose viral vector vaccine, has been approved by the US FDA. (Can be stored at 2-8C for up to 3 months.) https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-vaccines-johnson-j-idUKKCN2AR0PT




					www.urban75.net


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 21, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Some research was posted recently to suggest that in the phase 3 trials, (I think) that was the case ..
> Though in my case, the odds are vanishingly low that I could have caught it...


Yeah I'm really surprised if I haven't had it but it could be possible. I suppose you have to adjust expectations for age too (I'm under the impression side effects might be hitting young people worse?)


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 21, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> I suppose you have to adjust expectations for age too (I'm under the impression side effects might be hitting young people worse?)


Apparently that's why the French are trying to recommend it for the over-55s.

It didn't help me at 60 though - I still had nasty headaches after 5 days and might have phoned 111 if the current advice had pertained then ...
Though my reference for "headache" was cluster and vicious sinusitis, so "moderate" on my scale.
But it was absolutely the norm for me to get laid out by any viral infections I caught (at work in the petri dish) - I never caught "colds" or "sniffles" ...

Incidentally, here's the TWIV team's latest comments on the issue ...


----------



## girasol (Mar 21, 2021)

AverageJoe said:


> Well we're now two weeks later and the rash is still there. She's had two trips to the Docs, one to a skin specialist and this week had a skin biopsy. She's got to wait two weeks for the results.
> 
> She's been given creams and steroids and she says the itching is receding. She does look much better.
> 
> ...



That's is quite an impressive allergic reaction to it!   Hope it goes away and the vaccine is still effective despite the reaction.  Apparently, after a reaction like that, a second shot isn't recommended.  Unless the reaction is an extreme coincidence.  Surely the GP recognised this as a reaction to the vaccine and is having further tests just to be sure?  Allergic reactions to vaccines do happen, that's why they ask questions about allergies, but that's not a 100% guarantee that it may not happen to someone who hasn't had an allergic to an injection before.


----------



## Duncan2 (Mar 21, 2021)

Went to the former Royal Show Ground (with the sheep?) for the AZ injection on Friday.Didn't feel great that evening but had a few beers and was fine next day


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 21, 2021)

Well, it's 22 hours since I got my Oxford/AZ chip, so far no side effects.

I'll wait a little longer before voting, just in case I've tempted fate & something hits me later.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 21, 2021)

Had AZ on Friday. Bit of a sore arm yesterday but nothing else worth mentioning really.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 21, 2021)

Just had the AZ. The school I work at is on a list for spares at the local centre, got a call this morning. I'll vote when I know either way about side effects.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 21, 2021)

baldrick said:


> Just had the AZ. The school I work at is on a list for spares at the local centre, got a call this morning. I'll vote when I know either way about side effects.



Cool. Can you change your vote to a yes on the other poll though?

Here.









						Have you had the vaccine WITH POLL
					

Crystal Palace is good Maggot but Spymaster is winning in my book with Lords cricket ground.  Anyone else had theirs anywhere fancy? I got jabbed at a hospital and a university...which isn't impressive at all.  Mine was in a portacabin type thing...




					www.urban75.net
				




Cheers.


----------



## chilango (Mar 21, 2021)

AZ yesterday. Very, very mild dizziness walking home from the doctors (but that could've been lack of coffee tbh). Mildly sore arm, like someone had punched it gently. Feeling a bit tired and under the weather today. But nothing that Is have paid any attention to if I hadn't just had a jab.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 21, 2021)

OK, almost 30 hours after the Oxford/AZ 5G chip was installed, and no side effects whatsoever, not even a sore arm when I grab around the injection site, I got lucky I guess.

I've voted now.


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2021)

Yeah, sore arm that's it.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 21, 2021)

Felt ok until about 3pm when I had to go to bed instead of going for a run. Got up about 6 for dinner and just ate everything sugary in the house. Feel ok now tho. Hopefully that's it.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 21, 2021)

Had mine dinner time yesterday, got to about 6pm and I was bolloxed. High fever, stabbing pains in all my joints. When my 200 degree arse cheeks sat on the toilet I nearly chattered my teeth out. Finally fell asleep at 2am and woke up at 10am today stuck to the sheets, I was fecking drenched. Got some gardening done late afternoon today so I'd say 24hours before feeling nearly normal again. 
I hope the second injection isn't as bad.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 22, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Had mine dinner time yesterday, got to about 6pm and I was bolloxed. High fever, stabbing pains in all my joints. When my 200 degree arse cheeks sat on the toilet I nearly chattered my teeth out. Finally fell asleep at 2am and woke up at 10am today stuck to the sheets, I was fecking drenched. Got some gardening done late afternoon today so I'd say 24hours before feeling nearly normal again.
> I hope the second injection isn't as bad.




Glad you got over it 👍👍


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 22, 2021)

baldrick said:


> Got up about 6 for dinner and just ate everything sugary in the house.


This is exactly what I did!!!


----------



## baldrick (Mar 22, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> This is exactly what I did!!!


Mad isn't it. I literally trawled the kitchen - half a packet of hobnobs, a hot cross bun, bit of cake, a can of ginger beer and one of those snack packs of haribo. Felt a million times better afterwards though


----------



## TopCat (Mar 22, 2021)

I did not get jabbed on Saturday. My records are a mess. Changing GP mid corona is risky.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 22, 2021)

Good news re safety and effectiveness of Astrazeneca. Well worth the shivers and sore arm. 
AstraZeneca Covid vaccine 100% effective at stopping serious disease, trial finds - World News - Mirror Online


----------



## Leafster (Mar 22, 2021)

It's a little over 24 hours since I had the AZ vaccine. Not sure if it's related but I was thirsty all evening so had loads of water. I woke up at about 4am in exactly the same state so had to get up and have another glass of water. And again at about 7am when I got up. I do feel a little rough but that might be not sleeping through the night and I do feel a little feverish but again, that might be lack of sleep. 

Nothing horrible (so far) but I will have an early night.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 22, 2021)

Leafster said:


> Not sure if it's related but I was thirsty all evening


I had a raging thirst about 4 hours after mine. 
Fingers crossed no more symptoms for you.


----------



## Leafster (Mar 23, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I had a raging thirst about 4 hours after mine.
> Fingers crossed no more symptoms for you.


Thankfully, I feel almost back to normal today. I had an early night although I still feel a little tired today.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 23, 2021)

Leafster said:


> It's a little over 24 hours since I had the AZ vaccine. Not sure if it's related but I was thirsty all evening so had loads of water. I woke up at about 4am in exactly the same state so had to get up and have another glass of water. And again at about 7am when I got up. I do feel a little rough but that might be not sleeping through the night and I do feel a little feverish but again, that might be lack of sleep.
> 
> Nothing horrible (so far) but I will have an early night.


I had similar. I had the jab yesterday and thought I might have got away with it as no reaction at all for the first five or six hours. In fact I was positively chipper at first, bounding along in the sun as I walked home. But didn't sleep well, was a bit sweaty and woke up parched, bit like having a hangover. I'm feeling a bit better now, but arm is very sore. 

At least it shows I've got an immune system. Will vote tomorrow.


----------



## Tankus (Mar 23, 2021)

How about adding whose had their second jabs


----------



## 8ball (Mar 23, 2021)

belboid said:


> I had the AZ with no side effects at all. I was advised to take one paracetamol after the second jab, on a precautionary principle, so did that.



Interesting advice.  It’s what you might say if attempting to counter a nocebo effect with a placebo effect.

Taking it right after the jab is a bit too early to deal with the common muscle and joint aches and pains.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 23, 2021)

Tankus said:


> How about adding whose had their second jabs


planetgeli no doubt is planning this, and has developed complicated spreadsheets to tabulate all the data into shiny graphs.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 23, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> planetgeli no doubt is planning this, and has developed complicated spreadsheets to tabulate all the data into shiny graphs.



Can't use Excel. 

But fear not, I've done it by hand via the medium of dead wasps and the internal organs of a seagull, which my belief system tells me brings good luck with mathematics.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 23, 2021)

8ball said:


> Interesting advice.  It’s what you might say if attempting to counter a nocebo effect with a placebo effect.
> 
> Taking it right after the jab is a bit too early to deal with the common muscle and joint aches and pains.


which you might not even get.
Quite a range of effects from the AZ it seems ...


----------



## Wilf (Mar 23, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> which you might not even get.
> Quite a range of effects from the AZ it seems ...


I know you had a strong reaction and a few others have on here. But otherwise the urban sample seems to have been pretty uniform in terms of side effects - mildly sore arm, aches and a bit flu like, all lasting 24-36 hours.


----------



## mr steev (Mar 23, 2021)

I had AZ on Sunday morning. Felt tired in the afternoon, a bit woozy and had a stiff neck. Annoyingly I had to work on Monday (not what I had planned!) and was shattered afterwards. Shivery and dozed all evening, then slept solidly for 9 hours and woke up very sweaty. Much better today, although fell asleep for a couple of hours after work and am a bit shivery again.
Arm aches, but not badly

A weird thing is my appetite... 3 or 4 times I've suddenly felt absolutely starving, a bit dizzy and nauseous. Passes as soon as I eat


----------



## 8ball (Mar 23, 2021)

mr steev said:


> A weird thing is my appetite... 3 or 4 times I've suddenly felt absolutely starving, a bit dizzy and nauseous. Passes as soon as I eat



Thinking back, I had that the day after my jab too.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 23, 2021)

Wilf said:


> I know you had a strong reaction and a few others have on here. But otherwise the urban sample seems to have been pretty uniform in terms of side effects - mildly sore arm, aches and a bit flu like, all lasting 24-36 hours.



I know it’s trite, but I’m wagering I would have had a stronger reaction to Covid.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 24, 2021)

8ball said:


> I know it’s trite, but I’m wagering I would have had a stronger reaction to Covid.



Not a great wager - I had almost zero reaction to covid, and a terrible reaction to the jab.


----------



## harpo (Mar 24, 2021)

I had my second Pfizer yesterday. Felt ok for 18 hours then a bit glandular and urgh until a large gin took my mind off things. Let's see what tomorrow morning brings.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 24, 2021)

scifisam said:


> Not a great wager - I had almost zero reaction to covid, and a terrible reaction to the jab.



I’m still willing to go on the overwhelming weight of scientific evidence and take that one.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 24, 2021)

8ball said:


> I’m still willing to go on the overwhelming weight of scientific evidence and take that one.



Uh, did you think I was arguing against the vaccine? It's just not a good bet to take - there isn't enough evidence yet. 

If you're otherwise healthy and merely just over 50 (assuming that's why you got jabbed this week) then the odds are that you wouldn't have had a bad experience with covid. But you never know - it could have been terrible, and/or could have led to long covid. Same goes for the vaccine - if you don't usually have a bad reaction to vaccines, you don't know if it could have had bad side effects for you.

No bookie would take that bet because the individual results are too unreliable.

Doesn't mean we shouldn't all get the vaccine. Does mean that planning a non-challenging day the day after is probably wise.


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 24, 2021)

AverageJoe said:


> Well we're now two weeks later and the rash is still there. She's had two trips to the Docs, one to a skin specialist and this week had a skin biopsy. She's got to wait two weeks for the results.
> 
> She's been given creams and steroids and she says the itching is receding. She does look much better.
> 
> ...


Nasty. Looks like neutrophilic dermatosis- can you post the diagnosis when the biopsy result is back?

How she's feeling better after the creams


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 24, 2021)

Wilf said:


> I know you had a strong reaction and a few others have on here. But otherwise *the urban sample seems to have been pretty uniform in terms of side effects - mildly sore arm, aches and a bit flu like, all lasting 24-36 hours.*



And some Urbans, me included, didn't even have post-vaccine reactions _that_ strong 

Also, what's struck me from these posts is how quickly the side effects cleared up for most -- I get that there were a few exceptions there.

(ETA : As Wilf indicated, it was the Oxford/AZ  vaccine being posted about here .... )


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 24, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> Nasty. Looks like neutrophilic dermatosis- can you post the diagnosis when the biopsy result is back?
> 
> How she's feeling better after the creams



Will do


----------



## LDC (Mar 24, 2021)

Second Pfizer dose yesterday, 18 hours since, no issues bar a slightly sore arm.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 24, 2021)

scifisam said:


> No bookie would take that bet because the individual results are too unreliable.



I don’t think you understand how bookies work, but regardless, if you look back in the thread you’ll see I mentioned that I was very glad I had the vaccine on a Saturday and hence could loll about binge-watching box sets on the Sunday.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 24, 2021)

8ball said:


> I don’t think you understand how bookies work, but regardless, if you look back in the thread you’ll see I mentioned that I was very glad I had the vaccine on a Saturday and hence could loll about binge-watching box sets on the Sunday.



I don't think bookies would take a bet on a particular person's result to a vaccination. I don't even think bookies would take bets on health topics at all.


----------



## harpo (Mar 24, 2021)

Woken up feeling rather grim and broken.  It's not unbearable though and far less grim than covid itself.  I feel very lucky to have had both doses now.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 24, 2021)

scifisam said:


> I don't think bookies would take a bet on a particular person's result to a vaccination. I don't even think bookies would take bets on health topics at all.



That is different to the “individual odds” thing (individual horse races are massively variable for example and the biggest reason bookies almost never come unstuck isn’t by correctly assessing odds all the time but by keeping a “book” (hence the name) of bets and counter-bets).

More pertinently, I was talking about my particular case (late 40s, male, complex heart condition, very overweight, no history of prior vaccine reactions or autoimmune/inflammatory disorders).

I agree that things change when we get to vaccinating youngsters in order to protect their grandparents etc.

I didn’t think you were arguing against the vaccine.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 24, 2021)

8ball said:


> That is different to the “individual odds” thing (individual horse races are massively variable for example and the biggest reason bookies almost never come unstuck isn’t by correctly assessing odds all the time but by keeping a “book” (hence the name) of bets and counter-bets).
> 
> More pertinently, I was talking about my particular case (late 40s, male, complex heart condition, very overweight, no history of prior vaccine reactions or autoimmune/inflammatory disorders).
> 
> ...



I get that, but I assume you'd agree that bookies wouldn't take said bet?

In my particular case I was mid 40s, heart defect, bad asthma, rheumatoid arthritis treated by immunosuppressant drugs, Sjogren's sndrome (don't know why this counts but it turns up on some of the risk factors), no prior history of vaccine reactions - including annual flu vaccines.

My response to Covid should have been worse than to the vaccine. It wasn't. 

The statistics are not reliable at all.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 24, 2021)

scifisam said:


> I get that, but I assume you'd agree that bookies wouldn't take said bet?
> 
> In my particular case I was mid 40s, heart defect, bad asthma, rheumatoid arthritis treated by immunosuppressant drugs, Sjogren's sndrome (don't know why this counts but it turns up on some of the risk factors), no prior history of vaccine reactions - including annual flu vaccines.
> 
> ...



That’s not how ‘statistical reliability’ works, though.  If you tell someone there is a 90% chance of someone surviving an operation and they die, that does not mean the statistics are unreliable. 

Agree with you on the bookie front (which you brought up) - I had the idea of a personal bet in mind and I thought it was clear I was speaking figuratively in any case.

Sorry you had a shit time with the vaccine.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 24, 2021)

Have voted some side effects, but they were pretty mild (AZ). Had a slightly sweaty first night, slept badly and woke up feeling like I had a hangover. Then was mostly ok if a little delicate. Two days later, I feel fine aside from the sore arm, which I think is going to take a few days to go away.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm hoping covid and the vaccination reactions will inform research into post-viral issues etc...
And hopefully pension-off knee-jerk accusations of "man-flu"...

I still have this nagging doubt about AZ choosing not to stabilise the spike (would they have had to pay a patent fee ?) and thereby give the immune system more of a workout - is this is part of the reason it's so cheap ?
TWIV have repeatedly commented on it - though not in terms of vaccine reactions...


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2021)

Has anyone experienced an intensification of allergies since getting the jab? (Pfizer)


----------



## Numbers (Mar 24, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Has anyone experienced an intensification of allergies since getting the jab? (Pfizer)


An interesting thing for me was raised Ferritin levels (by 1000 points) identified in a blood test 4 days after I had the jab.  I have blood tests weekly and it jumped from 1800 to 2800 that week.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2021)

My hay fever is back in force and having only developed it in the past few years, very mildly and only in late summer, so it was presumably just a grass allergy. So now it seems to have widened to other pollens.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 24, 2021)

My AZ experience may have done something for my low-level chronic sinusitis  - my nose has been running when I go for a walk or a cycle and I don't think it's allergies ..


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 24, 2021)

Second dose of Pfizer yesterday. absolutely nothing other than a slightly sore arm.


----------



## tony.c (Mar 24, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Has anyone experienced an intensification of allergies since getting the jab? (Pfizer)


No. I have grass pollen allergy. Hasn't kicked in yet.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 24, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> My hay fever is back in force and having only developed it in the past few years, very mildly and only in late summer, so it was presumably just a grass allergy. So now it seems to have widened to other pollens.


It's probably totally unconnected to the vaccination - if your hayfever only developed in the last few years it could be still settling down on what will trigger it.  I've had hayfever all my life but thankfully it'snot as bad these days compared to when I was younger.  I didn't notice any uptick in anything following the pfizer jab.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 24, 2021)

Still no news for me..
I'm the most vulnerable in yhe house and last to be vaccinated. 
🙄🤔😖


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 24, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> My hay fever is back in force and having only developed it in the past few years, very mildly and only in late summer, so it was presumably just a grass allergy. So now it seems to have widened to other pollens.


There was some talk last summer that the decrease in pollution (less cars on the road) had caused an increase in hayfever.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 24, 2021)

I had the AZ version and I was fine on that day and on the following day, but the day after I woke up feeling like I would never get warm again and I was  aching all over. Spent most of that day in bed and then it was all over with.


----------



## LDC (Mar 24, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Second Pfizer dose yesterday, 18 hours since, no issues bar a slightly sore arm.



24+ hours in and fine.


----------



## moose (Mar 24, 2021)

Fairly hideous day today after AZ yesterday. Will vote once I know how long it's lasting!


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 24, 2021)

While we're on nice round numbers in the poll.

Pfizer 
No side effects 58%
Effects < 48 hours 35%
Longer    7%

(sample = 60)

AZ
No side effects 26%
Effects < 48 hours 62%
Longer   12%

(sample = 100)


----------



## moose (Mar 25, 2021)

Phew - seem to be back to normal this morning, after taking to my bed yesterday afternoon and sleeping loads. I had joint pains, aches, raised temperature, shivers and exhaustion. Weirdly, my tinnitus was super-loud, too.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 25, 2021)

Literally just had the AZ. Hoping to control the lights by my chip when I get home!


----------



## nagapie (Mar 25, 2021)

Going to get mine tomorrow. Do I need to take ID?


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 25, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Going to get mine tomorrow. Do I need to take ID?


Just your NHS number.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 25, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Going to get mine tomorrow. Do I need to take ID?



You should have a letter or text? That'll do. Nobody has asked my NHS number.


----------



## Geri (Mar 25, 2021)

I had the AZ on Saturday. Felt a little tired later on, so I didn't go for my usual walk. On Sunday I woke up with a headache but I took some tablets and went out. Walking around the park, I started to feel unwell so I headed back home and spent the rest of the day on the sofa with alternate chills/hot flushes. Was OK by Monday afternoon. My arm is still sore though. Totally worth it though.


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 25, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> You should have a letter or text? That'll do. Nobody has asked my NHS number.


Not obligatory, but it's the quickest way for them to find you on the system.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 25, 2021)

At the NHS vaccination centres, they like you to have your NHS number as it speeds things up, I didn't need it at my GP surgery, where I was just asked for my name.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 25, 2021)

Boudicca said:


> Just your NHS number.


I don't have a clue what that is.


----------



## LDC (Mar 25, 2021)

Easy to find, you can search for it on a website that's been mentioned here somewhere.


----------



## harpo (Mar 25, 2021)

harpo said:


> Woken up feeling rather grim and broken.  It's not unbearable though and far less grim than covid itself.  I feel very lucky to have had both doses now.


And this morning I feel absolutely fine.  Definitely a short term urgh.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 25, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I don't have a clue what that is.





			https://www.nhs.uk/find-nhs-number/what-is-your-name


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 25, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> You should have a letter or text? That'll do. Nobody has asked my NHS number.


Didn't even need that. Gave my name amd they handed my my card with serial bar on it


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 25, 2021)

I had mine (AZ) yesterday and have had a bit of a savage night's sleep (or lack of it) with chills and a headache that painkillers (still!) haven't shifted. Feeling achey this morning, too, but am off work today so nothing a day spent lounging won't fix!
Am imagining that's the worst of it but will hold off from voting for a bit longer.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 25, 2021)

sheothebudworths said:


> I had mine (AZ) yesterday and have had a bit of a savage night's sleep (or lack of it) with chills and a headache that painkillers (still!) haven't shifted. Feeling achey this morning, too, but am off work today so nothing a day spent lounging won't fix!
> Am imagining that's the worst of it but will hold off from voting for a bit longer.


yep - take it easy - it caught me out a couple of times...


----------



## tony.c (Mar 25, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Going to get mine tomorrow. Do I need to take ID?


I was told to take photo ID, I took my passport which was checked.


----------



## elbows (Mar 25, 2021)

scifisam said:


> If you're otherwise healthy and merely just over 50 (assuming that's why you got jabbed this week) then the odds are that you wouldn't have had a bad experience with covid.



I havent looked at data about this for a long time, but a very early study from China suggested a hospitalisation rate of 8.2% for people in their 50's. The same study had a rate of 18.4% for people in their 80's.

I personally know several people in their 30's without known health conditions who had to go to hospital, briefly, when they had Covid.

There are many sensible reasons why people can argue about the exact hospitalisation rates, but it is incredibly unwise to make sweeping generalisations about whether a particular younger person is likely to have a bad experience with Covid.


----------



## elbows (Mar 25, 2021)

The following chart of England daily hospital admissions/diagnoses in hospital broken down into age groups should provide some clues. Younger age groups still made up a significant number of those hospitalised.


Using data from the last document mentioned here Statistics » COVID-19 Hospital Activity


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 25, 2021)

tony.c said:


> I was told to take photo ID, I took my passport which was checked.


Are you a health/care worker? I received a message saying health/care workers needed to show photo id, but nobody else.


----------



## tony.c (Mar 25, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Are you a health/care worker? I received a message saying health/care workers needed to show photo id, but nobody else.


No, I'm a pensioner. But the online booking system I was referred to by my gp surgery did say photo ID was to be brought.


----------



## LDC (Mar 25, 2021)

It's just different at different places re: ID, NHS number etc., easy answer is just to take what you're told to.


----------



## nemoanonemo (Mar 25, 2021)

I had my second jab of AZ vaccine yesterday at the Oval, where I had my first jab 8 weeks ago as part of the Lambeth Hub. I had booked my second jab on the NHS site for mid April at the Junction Pharmacy, because that is a short walk away. Out of the blue, I got a text from the Lambeth Hub saying I could book my second shot. I followed the link and was offered slots for the next day, which I took (I've now cancelled the NHS appointment). 
It was extremely efficient, I think it was about 10 minutes from arrival to departure, half of which was filling out the form. This time I was jabbed by a medic in military fatigues and given a sticker.  

I had quite a strong but short reaction to the first jab. Deep shivering that lasted a few hours overnight followed by high temperature then feeling a bit washed out for a couple of days. 

In contrast, I've had no reaction at all to the second jab.


----------



## moose (Mar 25, 2021)

We just needed our booking reference when we arrived and the car park guy checked our names matched the ref no.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 25, 2021)

Had AZ at lunchtime on Tuesday. Woke about 5am yesterday with a sore arm, took painkillers and felt fine all day. Felt a bit ropey in the evening for a few hours. Slept great, back to normal this morning.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm now really nervous. With two kids, I don't really have the luxury of feeling ill.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 25, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I'm now really nervous. With two kids, I don't really have the luxury of feeling ill.



It's a luxury to feel a bit ill for a day or two, rather than weeks, months or even death from covid.

And, you could be amongst the majority that haven't suffered any side effects, like me.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 25, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's a luxury to feel a bit ill for a day or two, rather than weeks, months or even death from covid.
> 
> And, you could be amongst the majority that haven't suffered any side effects, like me.


Oh, I don't deny that it's a luxury to be protected from this illness. Just worrying out loud as my children wouldn't be able to fend for themselves if I was laid down. I'm hoping I don't have any, or just minor effects, as certainly I have been exposed up close to Covid many times now at home and at work and have not had any symptoms despite it being unlikely that I would have not got it at some time.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 25, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I'm now really nervous. With two kids, I don't really have the luxury of feeling ill.


By the sounds of it you generally get off lightly with colds ?
I got whacked by the AZ, but I also got whacked by anything I caught at work.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 25, 2021)

moose said:


> Weirdly, my tinnitus was super-loud, too.



Just seen this. Me too. I never mentioned it because it's something you live with, but yes, following my second jab mine has gone a bit mental. It could be coincidence obviously. But your post resonated. Like my ears.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 25, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> By the sounds of it you generally get off lightly with colds ?
> I got whacked by the AZ, but I also got whacked by anything I caught at work.


I am generally robust but also generally run down. So who knows. Will find out tomorrow.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 25, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I am generally robust but also generally run down. So who knows. Will find out tomorrow.


I was expecting to feel really rough as I'm already quite achy from a pre-existing condition. I did feel a bit ropey for 36 hours, but nothing that put me out of action. Anyway, hope it goes okay.


----------



## moose (Mar 25, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Just seen this. Me too. I never mentioned it because it's something you live with, but yes, following my second jab mine has gone a bit mental. It could be coincidence obviously. But your post resonated. Like my ears.


Mine's faded back to normal levels now, but yesterday it was like someone screaming in my head, and I'm pretty sure it wasn't me.


----------



## harpo (Mar 25, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I am generally robust but also generally run down. So who knows. Will find out tomorrow.


Although I had the Pfizer and you will probably have the AZ, I wasn't so unwell that I couldn't get up.  In fact I went to work, albeit on the sofa as usual these days.


----------



## kazza007 (Mar 25, 2021)

With older People more likely to have little/no side effects given their weaker immune systems, if a comparatively younger person has no side effects does that mean they have weaker immune systems


----------



## nagapie (Mar 26, 2021)

My son has a temperature so no school and no vaccine for me today.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 26, 2021)

kazza007 said:


> With older People more likely to have little/no side effects given their weaker immune systems, if a comparatively younger person has no side effects does that mean they have weaker immune systems



Simple answer, no. The majority of people do not experience noticeable side effects, yet we know the vast majority are protected. 

ETA - actually here's a good read on it -









						Side effects mean your COVID-19 vaccine is working. But what if you don’t have a reaction?
					

Don’t worry. There is no evidence that a lack of fever or headache means the vaccines did not work.




					www.inquirer.com


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 26, 2021)

Headache and a bit stuffy after AZ yesterday. Former may be from arguing with the wide to be fair


----------



## Numbers (Mar 26, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Headache and a bit stuffy after AZ yesterday. Former may be from arguing with the wide to be fair


Lights working OK?


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 26, 2021)

Numbers said:


> Lights working OK?


They seem to go on and off when I blink.....


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 26, 2021)

My GP surgery, acting as a hub for three others too, is holding walk in covid vaccination clinics this Saturday & Sunday, for those in cohorts 1-9, fuck knows how bad the queues will be.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 26, 2021)

nagapie said:


> My son has a temperature so no school and no vaccine for me today.



I hope your son turns out OK, but have you been able to re-arrange the vaccine appointment? 

Let's hope that was possible/easy for you


----------



## nagapie (Mar 26, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> I hope your son turns out OK, but have you been able to re-arrange the vaccine appointment?
> 
> Let's hope that was possible/easy for you


Not yet. GP surgery is too busy to get through.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 26, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Simple answer, no. The majority of people do not experience noticeable side effects, yet we know the vast majority are protected.
> 
> ETA - actually here's a good read on it -
> 
> ...



That's an excellent article I thought -- easy to follow, despite the quite sciencey content , and with useful-looking links as well


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 26, 2021)

Had to change my vote. Weird delayed reaction for me. Jabbed on Monday, okish on Tues and felt totally fine on Wed and voted accordingly, then came down with the serious chills yesterday evening. Could not get warm. So > 2 days side effects.

This sharp reaction adds some weight to my hunch that I had covid last year (never tested). Hope that's the worst of it.


----------



## Leafster (Mar 26, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> My GP surgery, acting as a hub for three others too, is holding walk in covid vaccination clinics this Saturday & Sunday, for those in cohorts 1-9, fuck knows how bad the queues will be.



The local surgeries here got together to set up a Vaccination Centre away from their own premises. Earlier on Sunday before I got there for mine they reached the milestone of 20,000 vaccinations!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 26, 2021)

Leafster said:


> The local surgeries here got together to set up a Vaccination Centre away from their own premises. Earlier on Sunday before I got there for mine they reached the milestone of 20,000 vaccinations!



I know in Brighton about a dozen GP surgeries came together to set up a mass vaccination centre at the racecourse, whereas the NHS set one up at the Brighton Centre.

In Worthing we have three GP hubs, in the larger more modern medical centres, so plenty of space. In mine they have a bloody big waiting area, for 16 consulting rooms, which they cleared of the usual furniture & set-up 4 jabbing stations, they have at times been operating 14 hours a day, 7 days a week, very impressive. 

No NHS centre in town, people had to travel to Brighton or Chichester, but most people I know used the GP hubs, because they have been seriously on the ball.

We've hit 90% of the over 50s for first jabs, Brighton is only on 84.3%









						Number of over 50s vaccinated in each local authority in England
					

Where does your local area rank?




					www.inyourarea.co.uk


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 26, 2021)

I had the AZ this morning.  I will report later if I have any side-effects/feeling of lurgy.

I was quite weepy, and still am; I was/am scared of bad side-effects but have made an informed decision that it is best to have the vaccinations (I refuse to use the term jab as that idiot Johnson uses it!).  There is just so much hope invested, isn't there?

I was very impressed with the set-up, organisation, and efficiency - vaccination centre at Westfield Stratford.  Coming from a German, _that _is a big compliment.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 26, 2021)

I feel all back to normal now, apart from my arm still being very achey, so have voted now.

Schmetterling - I was (unexpectedly!) moved to tears when I had mine - purely _down to_ the efficiency and the knowledge that all of those people who were still just beavering away, have worked throughout.
I work in a large school kitchen/canteen and have been aware that there has been a huge element of having to mentally ignore the obvious risks while/when we have been open - but of course that's been _nothing_ in comparsion to what NHS staff have endured, or what they have seen. 
I made sure to thank everyone as I passed through, to say that I was very grateful for all that they do, and just sort of minorly crumbled by the time I got to have the actual vaccination!

The lovely nurse said that they had had loads of people properly breaking down - whether that was due to anxiety or because they had literally been stuck in for a year. 

I can't claim either of those experiences - it was just gratitude. 
Also, all of those elderly people who survived living through covid and then just so bravely took that vaccination, as the first cohort - it was just _emotional_!


----------



## girasol (Mar 26, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Going to get mine tomorrow. Do I need to take ID?


All they asked me for was my name... Then they gave me a piece of paper, nurse later on asked my dob and some other question but no one asked for ID or NHS number.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 26, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Going to get mine tomorrow. Do I need to take ID?



Name and dob were checked as well as my booking reference.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Mar 26, 2021)

I had AZ yesterday morning, fine yesterday but I've had the shits today, a banging head and now I'm getting an overwhelming urge to go to bed fully clothed just to get warm


----------



## izz (Mar 26, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> I had AZ yesterday morning, fine yesterday but I've had the shits today, a banging head and now I'm getting an overwhelming urge to go to bed fully clothed just to get warm


Do it. Take a hockle-bockle.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Mar 26, 2021)

izz said:


> Do it. Take a hockle-bockle.



I've stayed up drinking Strongbow and watching Gogglebox. Feel a little better but it's fucking boiling in here now 🤒


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 26, 2021)

I am normally someone who sleeps with nothing on, has to have my toes sticking out of the bed, still flings the window open - I run hot!
I was _freezing_ and so jittery with the cold shakes that it just added to the bloody headache - whole body tension which I couldn't settle - eventually 'slept' in my vest and my thick dressing gown (but didn't sleep at all). Sounds very similar so, fwiw, I have felt much better today! Hope you have a day to rest up


----------



## iveivan (Mar 27, 2021)

I had AZ. On the day, no issues. Next day very groggy/sleepy, high temperature, muscle aches, loss of appetite, and resting heartrate much higher than normal. Slept most of the day. The arm that had the jab didn’t hurt though and I was definitely not feeling freezing.

The day after (today), I’m feeling fine.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 27, 2021)

Two days since my jab and all side effects gone.


----------



## hegley (Mar 27, 2021)

Had AZ about 24 hours ago - so far no side effects, hoping I won't get any now.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 28, 2021)

Just to add something in here. Exactly two weeks after my jab I developed shingles. I'm in my late 30s and I've never had shingles in my adult life but had chicken pox in my childhood. I asked the nurse at my gp practice whether it could be vaccine related and she said it's possible because my immune system was looking the other way so to speak.

I'm no anti vaxxer and I think vaccines are a good thing but it's definitely knocked my confidence in them a bit.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 28, 2021)

mum-tat (80+) had her second pfizer jab thursday - no side effects apart from slightly sore arm

i've got my first jab wednesday and have booked thursday off in case i feel crap (and it gets a 6 day weekend with 2 days off that way)


----------



## LDC (Mar 28, 2021)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Just to add something in here. Exactly two weeks after my jab I developed shingles. I'm in my late 30s and I've never had shingles in my adult life but had chicken pox in my childhood. I asked the nurse at my gp practice whether it could be vaccine related and she said it's possible because my immune system was looking the other way so to speak.
> 
> I'm no anti vaxxer and I think vaccines are a good thing but it's definitely knocked my confidence in them a bit.



Why would it knock your confidence in them? It doesn't impact whether vaccines work or not, and nobody has ever said they're not without side or adverse effects. It's also quite possible, even very likely, that it was completely unrelated.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 28, 2021)

I has a bad period of asthma before my jab and was on prednisolone. That affects your immune system and they specifically warn about avoiding people with shingles. I've been avoiding everyone though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 28, 2021)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Just to add something in here. Exactly two weeks after my jab I developed shingles. I'm in my late 30s and I've never had shingles in my adult life but had chicken pox in my childhood. I asked the nurse at my gp practice whether it could be vaccine related and she said it's possible because my immune system was looking the other way so to speak.
> 
> I'm no anti vaxxer and I think vaccines are a good thing but it's definitely knocked my confidence in them a bit.


How bad was the shingles ?
It  happened because chicken pox vaccine wasn't available when we were kids.
I had my shingles at 51 and no bad side effects thankfully so chances are I'll be OK until I get a vaccine at 70 ...


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 28, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I has a bad period of asthma before my jab and was on prednisolone.




I'm on that. Having a bastard of a time trying to get off it. Every time I get below 5mg my polymyalgia comes back big time. Have you managed to get to zero?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 28, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Why would it knock your confidence in them? It doesn't impact whether vaccines work or not, and nobody has ever said they're not without side or adverse effects. It's also quite possible, even very likely, that it was completely unrelated.



Why do you think? No it doesn't impact whether they work or not but when you get an actual illness instead of just feeling shit the next day as a result of it I think it's entirely natural to be a bit wary of having the same vaccine again.

Indeed it is probable it's unrelated but when I have an actual medical professional telling me it's possible it's related as opposed to, well, you I think it's completely natural to be wary of having further doses of a vaccine that uses brand new vaccine technology. 

I will have further doses but if I get another illness then yeah I'll be even more wary.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 28, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> How bad was the shingles ?
> It  happened because chicken pox vaccine wasn't available when we were kids.
> I had my shingles at 51 and no bad side effects thankfully so chances are I'll be OK until I get a vaccine at 70 ...



I've still got it. It's a burning itchy rash and I feel a bit fatigued. Not bad enough to be off work but enough to be prescribed anti viral tablets and to dab it with calamine lotion repeatedly throughout the day. 

It's likely a coincidence but it was a bit surprising to get it not long after the first dose of a vaccine that uses new vaccine technology.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 28, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> I'm on that. Having a bastard of a time trying to get off it. Every time I get below 5mg my polymyalgia comes back big time. Have you managed to get to zero?



I tapered down because I don't like the idea of it long term, asthma came back though . After some wise person on here recommended Montelukast I tried it (did have it prescribed a few years ago but didn't feel it worked) and it's made a real difference - not coughing any more and breathing's a lot easier.


----------



## LDC (Mar 28, 2021)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Why do you think? No it doesn't impact whether they work or not but when you get an actual illness instead of just feeling shit the next day as a result of it I think it's entirely natural to be a bit wary of having the same vaccine again.
> 
> Indeed it is probable it's unrelated but when I have an actual medical professional telling me it's possible it's related as opposed to, well, you I think it's completely natural to be wary of having further doses of a vaccine that uses brand new vaccine technology.
> 
> I will have further doses but if I get another illness then yeah I'll be even more wary.



When people ask questions like it's really hard to answer tbh in a way that's honest, but then doesn't make them think like you seem to have. Like say_ it's possible _(which it is) and then they do tend to fixate on that and _possible_ somehow turns into likely. Not saying you think that, but I've seen it so many times it's hard work then trying to turn people around from that. You can see it in what you said when you start having concerns about the mRNA connection to your shingles.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 28, 2021)

Doctor Carrot said:


> I've still got it. It's a burning itchy rash and I feel a bit fatigued. Not bad enough to be off work but enough to be prescribed anti viral tablets and to dab it with calamine lotion repeatedly throughout the day.
> 
> It's likely a coincidence but it was a bit surprising to get it not long after the first dose of a vaccine that uses new vaccine technology.


Odd that. I wasn't fatigued with mine. I got stick on here for going on 20 mile bike rides ..
I just had to go to 3 chemists to get enough co-codamols...
No antivirals or calamine - not least because it showed up after I'd been in bed with the lurgy - I initially thought it was a broken bed spring ...


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 28, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> When people ask questions like it's really hard to answer tbh in a way that's honest, but then doesn't make them think like you seem to have. Like say_ it's possible _(which it is) and then they do tend to fixate on that and _possible_ somehow turns into likely. Not saying you think that, but I've seen it so many times it's hard work then trying to turn people around from that. You can see it in what you said when you start having concerns about the mRNA connection to your shingles.



That's what I'm alluding to (which I didn't make clear) in that I can see why people do get turned away from vaccines if something like this, something likely unrelated, happens to them or people they know not long after a vaccine. 

Loads of people get shingles every year and loads of people are having this vaccine this year so of course some people are going to get shingles around the time of the vaccine. Some people will even get it before the vaccine! But for vaccines like a flu jab, something I've been offered before, I'm more likely to just take my chances with getting flu instead of getting a jab for it. I wouldn't say it's as a result of this because it's something I've always felt but I feel it just a little bit more now. Even though my rational brain is going _ it's not that bad even if it is related to the vaccine_ there's another part of my brain saying _ yeah not that bad but why bother with vaccines for stuff like flu? You might as well just take your chances_ and if I'm thinking like this, even a little bit, I can see how it would effect people who could go either way but are still exposed to all kinds of bollocks online about vaccines.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 28, 2021)

It's painful getting stuff to stick in my brain, but I find this channel reassuring.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 28, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Odd that. I wasn't fatigued with mine. I got stick on here for going on 20 mile bike rides ..
> I just had to go to 3 chemists to get enough co-codamols...
> No antivirals or calamine - not least because it showed up after I'd been in bed with the lurgy - I initially thought it was a broken bed spring ...



Yeah I find it odd you needed cocodamol for it. I think any pain killers would be overkill for mine. At first I thought it might be bed bugs 😫


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 28, 2021)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Yeah I find it odd you needed cocodamol for it. I think any pain killers would be overkill for mine. At first I thought it might be bed bugs 😫


I found it was on the threshold between pain and tickling - I suppose that's going to be possible given the virus hides in nerve cells ..
I just kept it down with a minimal dose of soluble cocodamol.


----------



## LDC (Mar 28, 2021)

Doctor Carrot said:


> That's what I'm alluding to (which I didn't make clear) in that I can see why people do get turned away from vaccines if something like this, something likely unrelated, happens to them or people they know not long after a vaccine.
> 
> Loads of people get shingles every year and loads of people are having this vaccine this year so of course some people are going to get shingles around the time of the vaccine. Some people will even get it before the vaccine! But for vaccines like a flu jab, something I've been offered before, I'm more likely to just take my chances with getting flu instead of getting a jab for it. I wouldn't say it's as a result of this because it's something I've always felt but I feel it just a little bit more now. Even though my rational brain is going _ it's not that bad even if it is related to the vaccine_ there's another part of my brain saying _ yeah not that bad but why bother with vaccines for stuff like flu? You might as well just take your chances_ and if I'm thinking like this, even a little bit, I can see how it would effect people who could go either way but are still exposed to all kinds of bollocks online about vaccines.



Ah, yeah I see, thanks.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 28, 2021)

Husband had AZ yesterday afternoon, had what seems to be pretty typical response in terms of waking in night shivering and then hot, and has been shivery, tired and achey today. Hopefully another night will see him right.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 29, 2021)

..


----------



## bmd (Mar 29, 2021)

Which is the one where you have to sit down for 15 minutes, directly after having it?


----------



## bmd (Mar 29, 2021)

So very very sorry to hear that, Sugar Kane.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 29, 2021)

bmd said:


> Which is the one where you have to sit down for 15 minutes, directly after having it?


Pfizer, but also AZ if you are driving.


----------



## LDC (Mar 29, 2021)

Pfizer is 15 mins observation (some have been doing 30) for allergic reaction - very rare, and related to a specific ingredient in this vaccine.
AZ is no observation, just advice not to drive for 15 mins in case you go faint or dizzy from the needle/fear/that kind of thing.


----------



## girasol (Mar 29, 2021)

bmd said:


> Which is the one where you have to sit down for 15 minutes, directly after having it?



Don't think you have to literally sit down, but my understanding is that some people can have a severe allergic reaction to a vaccine, not just this one, therefore everyone should wait 15minutes before driving or going anywhere, just in case.  In reality most people just walk off the clinic and go home.  Just like with any medication, severe side effects are rare, but they do happen.  I've had enough vaccines/medication to know I'm not allergic to most common medications and I also know I can take a local/general anaesthetic. As always, it's a case of the benefits outweighing the risks.

Also, poll might need updating as the Moderna vaccine will be arriving soon!


----------



## LDC (Mar 29, 2021)

girasol said:


> Don't think you have to literally sit down, but my understanding is that some people can have a severe allergic reaction to a vaccine, not just this one, therefore everyone should wait 15minutes before driving or going anywhere, just in case.  In reality most people just walk off the clinic and go home.  Just like with any medication, severe side effects are rare, but they do happen.  I've had enough vaccines/medication to know I'm not allergic to most common medications and I also know I can take a local/general anaesthetic. As always, it's a case of the benefits outweighing the risks.
> 
> Also, poll might need updating as the Moderna vaccine will be arriving soon!



You're wrong, see my above post. For Pfizer after having it you are supposed to be actually observed due to some very rare allergic reactions to a specific ingredient of that vaccine. What you said goes for not driving for 15 mins after the AZ one, a general non-specific reaction to the procedure, like some people go a bit faint from the needle etc.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 29, 2021)

Had the AZ jab this morning, a slight feeling of nausea in the background, could be a hangover though, or car sickness as Frau Bahn drove. Feel pretty blooming ecstatic to have had it though!


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 29, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Had the AZ jab this morning, a slight feeling of nausea in the background, could be a hangover though, or car sickness as Frau Bahn drove. Feel pretty blooming ecstatic to have had it though!











						Have you had the vaccine WITH POLL
					

wow am a bit amazed that over 70% of people who've responded have said yes. Maybe this is one of those increasing rare moments when i get to feel youngish.  I'm still in the no camp




					www.urban75.net
				




Change your vote Bahnhof Strasse ta.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 29, 2021)

Do neighbours count? One of mine (in his 80s) has just had his second AZ jab, no reaction to either of them apart from a bit of a sore arm.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 29, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Have you had the vaccine WITH POLL
> 
> 
> wow am a bit amazed that over 70% of people who've responded have said yes. Maybe this is one of those increasing rare moments when i get to feel youngish.  I'm still in the no camp
> ...



My pleasure


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 29, 2021)

2nd jab Saturday late afternoon,  feeling a bit knackered, fluey and headachy today. Taking it easy and paracetamol seem to be the answer. 
No side effects at all after the first one.

Was advised I will probably be called back for a booster in September...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 29, 2021)

felixthecat said:


> Was advised I will probably be called back for a booster in September...


Because you're more exposed, or is this now official for everyone ?


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 29, 2021)

Apparently to do with variants? It'll be like a flu jab I guess, every year


----------



## two sheds (Mar 29, 2021)

felixthecat said:


> 2nd jab Saturday late afternoon,  feeling a bit knackered, fluey and headachy today. Taking it easy and paracetamol seem to be the answer.
> No side effects at all after the first one.
> 
> Was advised I will probably be called back for a booster in September...


Be interesting to see whether the booster will include flu vaccine too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 29, 2021)

felixthecat said:


> Apparently to do with variants? It'll be like a flu jab I guess, every year


I suppose we expected that to be the case, but the first time I'd heard it confirmed.
I wonder if they'll adjust the age threshold for a free flu jab to have at the same time ...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 29, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I suppose we expected that to be the case, but the first time I'd heard it confirmed.
> I wonder if they'll adjust the age threshold for a free flu jab to have at the same time ...



It was in the news a few days ago, so far only selected groups to get it. 



> Over-70s, health and social care workers, and those who are clinically extremely vulnerable could begin to get booster shots against new coronavirus variants as early as September, the vaccine minister has said.
> 
> Nadhim Zahawi said the first booster jabs would be given to those in the top four priority groups; those over 70, NHS workers and care home staff, and the clinically extremely vulnerable.











						At-risk UK groups could get Covid booster shots from September
					

Vaccines minister Nadhim Zahawi says jabs would protect the most vulnerable people from new variants




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## elbows (Mar 29, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Be interesting to see whether the booster will include flu vaccine too.



Several manufacturers have expressed great interest in developing a single vaccine for both, but such effforts are probably only at an early stage.

Even co-administering separate covid and flu vaccines at the same time is not straightforward. UK authorities expressed an interest in this approach last summer, but good trial data is required to make such decisions - to ensire it doesnt introduce new safety issues and does not hamper the ability of either vaccine to deliver the expected degree of protection against all the viruses concerned.

When those factors are combined with the unknowns about the future mutation picture, and outstanding questions how well the current Covid-19 vaccines will work in terms of the overall results at the whole population level (ie the final proof of the pudding in terms of letting us stay out of lockdown etc), I suppose I do not expect any combination to happen quickly, its more of a medium-long term aspiration. But the picture can change quite quickly if the right data and circumstances come along, so I dont have a rigid prediction on this.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 29, 2021)

It'll piss off the egg industry if it happens ...


----------



## Flower (Mar 29, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> *This thread is not designed to dissuade anyone from having the jab. Just have the fucking jab. *
> 
> All I am really interested in is the percentages of people having each jab, and the minor side effects that may or may not be caused.
> 
> ...




Hi.
Its Monday now and I my astra zeneca vaccine on Saturday at 3.30pm. At 7.30pm came over exahausted. Went to bed and went straight to sleep. Woke at midnight a bit shivery but got back to sleep. At 4am I woke shivering, teeth chattering , feeling sick and shaking with a temp of 37.6. Put socks on and tried to get back to sleep. Woke at 5am with temp of 38.6 , migraine and was violently sick. Spend the whole of Sunday in bed with a migraine, temp fluctuating between 38.6 and 37.5, aching everywhere and utterly exhausted. I also started with a rash at the top of my inner thighs. Monday- temp lower, head not as bad but rash dreadful. Sore and itchy. Nearly covering whole inner thigh from knee. Rang GP and said to take antihistamine. Also, very painful dyspepsia (which have never had). Unable to eat as too painful. Feels like I have a bowling ball in my stomach that is trying to get out. Am dreading the next dose but I will have it! I just wish someone had warned me that side effects could be this bad then I could have prepared ie: bucket by the bed


----------



## Cloo (Mar 29, 2021)

Flower - fwiw, people I know who have had both doses and reacted badly to the first have all reported no effects from second. Hope you feel right soon.

Husband is still a bit sweaty today, but otherwise fine.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 29, 2021)

Am sat sitting after 1st jab. AZ. Gonna go for a sunny walk soon as I'm allowed out cos it's been a shit day and I need some fresh air.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 29, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Am sat sitting after 1st jab. AZ. Gonna go for a sunny walk soon as I'm allowed out cos it's been a shit day and I need some fresh air.



You're another. 









						Have you had the vaccine WITH POLL
					

wow am a bit amazed that over 70% of people who've responded have said yes. Maybe this is one of those increasing rare moments when i get to feel youngish.  I'm still in the no camp




					www.urban75.net
				




Vote yes. You know it makes sense. Or something. Ta.


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 29, 2021)

You'll be fine sojourner. enjoy the sun.x


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 29, 2021)

Flower said:


> Hi.
> Its Monday now and I my astra zeneca vaccine on Saturday at 3.30pm. At 7.30pm came over exahausted. Went to bed and went straight to sleep. Woke at midnight a bit shivery but got back to sleep. At 4am I woke shivering, teeth chattering , feeling sick and shaking with a temp of 37.6. Put socks on and tried to get back to sleep. Woke at 5am with temp of 38.6 , migraine and was violently sick. Spend the whole of Sunday in bed with a migraine, temp fluctuating between 38.6 and 37.5, aching everywhere and utterly exhausted. I also started with a rash at the top of my inner thighs. Monday- temp lower, head not as bad but rash dreadful. Sore and itchy. Nearly covering whole inner thigh from knee. Rang GP and said to take antihistamine. Also, very painful dyspepsia (which have never had). Unable to eat as too painful. Feels like I have a bowling ball in my stomach that is trying to get out. Am dreading the next dose but I will have it! I just wish someone had warned me that side effects could be this bad then I could have prepared ie: bucket by the bed


I have to say I was a little peeved at the spin they put on the symptoms - they could at least have put in small print that it *might *in some people be like an actual dose of the flu. It was quite dramatic after over 12 months without so much as a sniffle.
That said, at my age, the real thing had a fairly good chance of actually killing me and I hold out the hope that the second dose will be a lot milder.

I will be very interested to see the research that comes out about this vaccine in particular.


----------



## Flower (Mar 29, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Flower - fwiw, people I know who have had both doses and reacted badly to the first have all reported no effects from second. Hope you feel right soon.
> 
> Husband is still a bit sweaty today, but otherwise fine.


Thats positive to hear. Thanks very much for letting me know.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 29, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> You'll be fine sojourner. enjoy the sun.x


I was, thanks waxoyl  mate. Lovely walk


----------



## sojourner (Mar 29, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> You're another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only just seen this planetgeli


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 29, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Only just seen this planetgeli


planetgeli is a proper tyrant about his polls.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 29, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I have to say I was a little peeved at the spin they put on the symptoms - they could at least have put in small print that it *might *in some people be like an actual dose of the flu. It was quite dramatic after over 12 months without so much as a sniffle.


To be fair though, you do obsess about your health so you're much more likely to attribute stuff to a given thing, when it's more likely to be simple coincidence.  Some people do get more significant reactions, but serious side-effects are very rare.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 29, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> planetgeli is a proper tyrant



You could have stopped there.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 29, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> You could have stopped there.


He's a hard taskmaster.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 29, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> To be fair though, you do obsess about your health so you're much more likely to attribute stuff to a given thing, when it's more likely to be simple coincidence.  Some people do get more significant reactions, but serious side-effects are very rare.


Define "obsess".
I have no allergies and live like a monk.
My experience was similar to the viruses I used to catch at work.
Based on current advice with headaches persisting 5 days, I might have dialled 111.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 29, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> My experience was similar to the viruses I used to catch at work.


I'm not having a go at you, but it's entirely possible that you caught another virus around the same time as getting vaccinated.  You do seem to struggle with viral infections going by your posting history (and I'm sorry that you do so), so it may not be linked to the vaccination at all.


----------



## starfish (Mar 29, 2021)

Had the AZ yesterday morning. No immediate side effects but had a weird night, several dreams of where i was having side effects, shakes & sweats. Not much sleep in between, woke up with a headache & slightly achey but not shakey or sweaty. Couple of paracetemol helped but still feel a slight head/neck ache.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 29, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> He's a hard taskmaster.



Worse than Hitler was fine. Why did you change it? You're scared aren't you.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 29, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Worse than Hitler was fine. Why did you change it? You're scared aren't you.


On second thoughts I thought you weren't that bad, but now you mention it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 29, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm not having a go at you, but it's entirely possible that you caught another virus around the same time as getting vaccinated.  You do seem to struggle with viral infections going by your posting history (and I'm sorry that you do so), so it may not be linked to the vaccination at all.


Please don't patronise me.
I retired from the source of infection. I worked in teaching room AV / IT in a university where the whole team were vulnerable.
The last time I was sick was Nov. 2019 when a postgrad biology student literally sneezed right at me.
I live alone and masked up in public since early April 2020.
I double-masked at the GP.
The symptoms started 4 hours after my jab.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 30, 2021)

Horrible night. Shivers started at 10.30, deep bone cold, took paracetamol, burning up by 11.30, aching all over, queasy. No sleep, heart going like the clappers all night, fever up and down. Killer headache by 5am, nausea much worse. Still in bed with both and upset belly.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 30, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Horrible night. Shivers started at 10.30, deep bone cold, took paracetamol, burning up by 11.30, aching all over, queasy. No sleep, heart going like the clappers all night, fever up and down. Killer headache by 5am, nausea much worse. Still in bed with both and upset belly.



Shite. Get well soon. This too shall pass etc. x


----------



## moose (Mar 30, 2021)

Sorry you’re feeling ropey sojourner - hopefully you’ll feel better in a bit. Sleeeep! X


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 30, 2021)

Maybe the >48 hour symptoms are increasing as the Urban vaccinees are from younger and younger cohorts ?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 30, 2021)

moose said:


> Sorry you’re feeling ropey sojourner - hopefully you’ll feel better in a bit. Sleeeep! X


Can't sleep. Head fkn killing and rising waves of nausea in between vomiting. Got up to put tv on to take mind off but feel worse. Going bed again.


----------



## izz (Mar 30, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Can't sleep. Head fkn killing and rising waves of nausea in between vomiting. Got up to put tv on to take mind off but feel worse. Going bed again.


Don't suppose you have any ginger tea in ? Our root ginger in hot water ? Stomach Ease tea by Yogi is good for nausea. Bless you, it'll pass.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 30, 2021)

Looks like my entertaining 5 days has been dramatically trounced 
Out of interest, those who experienced nausea and vomiting, are you prone to this ordinarily ?
And those with allergic reactions come to that ...

My symptoms were just like my usual OTT way with the lurgy ... I never have gastric issues.


----------



## aqua (Mar 30, 2021)

I had the AZ at the weekend and I still have a really sore upper arm. Injection Saturday morning, really easy and almost wasn't convinced I'd had it tbh. Sunday felt like a lump of concrete in my arm, heavy and really sore. Headache really shit too and quite emotional (but then I am these days) on Sunday. But the sore arm is still there today though much better.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 30, 2021)

Sorry you're having a rough time of it sojourner.  

Hope it resolves itself soon and you're back on your feet.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 30, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Maybe the >48 hour symptoms are increasing as the Urban vaccinees are from younger and younger cohorts ?



This is possible and what I've suspected.

Obviously in this totally non-scientific non-Lancet poll we can't tell that. We can only assume the people getting jabbed are getting younger.

But FWIW the >48h side effects in the last three weeks for AZ have risen from 10% to 12% to what is now 13.8%.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 30, 2021)

After an hour I started to feel slightly warm from the top of my arm, up my neck to my ear. Woke up this morning feeling as though my eyes and nose were starting to run but never did. Slightly queasy and about of a headache. They went after taking the dogs for a walk. Don't really notice the arm unless I touch it then you notice the slightly sore spot.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 30, 2021)

izz said:


> Don't suppose you have any ginger tea in ? Our root ginger in hot water ? Stomach Ease tea by Yogi is good for nausea. Bless you, it'll pass.


No. Did consider a flat ginger beer but couldn't keep owt down. Been vomiting all day.

Fella came home at 5 to find me crying with pain so loaded me up with cocodamol and ibuprofen. Not meant to have ibu cos of heart but pain so intense I had to. Now feeling almost human. Still in bed cos any movement sets off waves of pain, but had some warm milk and toast.

I'm 53 for the purposes of the non-Lancet theory.  And my body over-reacts to friggin everything. Seriously hope 2nd jab dunt do this, not sure I could hack it tbh.


----------



## izz (Mar 30, 2021)

sojourner said:


> No. Did consider a flat ginger beer but couldn't keep owt down. Been vomiting all day.
> 
> Fella came home at 5 to find me crying with pain so loaded me up with cocodamol and ibuprofen. Not meant to have ibu cos of heart but pain so intense I had to. Now feeling almost human. Still in bed cos any movement sets off waves of pain, but had some warm milk and toast.
> 
> I'm 53 for the purposes of the non-Lancet theory.  And my body over-reacts to friggin everything. Seriously hope 2nd jab dunt do this, not sure I could hack it tbh.


Ah bless ya gal, I hope you're right as ninepence ever so soon.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 31, 2021)

Well, I had a reasonable sleep, showered off all the fever gunk, and am left with a gentle fatigue and slight confusion today. Slight remnants of headache first thing, but gone now. Will complete poll, for Worse Than Hitler


----------



## mr steev (Mar 31, 2021)

I think I may have been a bit premature saying my side effects from AZ last Sunday only lasted 2-3 days. I'm still tired 10 days later - a few times I've just fell asleep for a couple of hours and not realised I'd slept until I saw the time. From Sunday I've felt like shit (mild to moderate flu like symptoms). It may be just a cold I guess, but it's very rare I get ill like this (perhaps to do with my immune system after my jab?) A colleague at work had her jab the same day as me and she is exactly the same.



sojourner said:


> Seriously hope 2nd jab dunt do this, not sure I could hack it tbh.



Hope you're feeling better. Anacdotally, it seems that those who had side effects with the first jab, were much better with the second. Fingers crossed


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 31, 2021)

Two days later and feeling a bit meh. Woke yesterday at 4am with shivery fever and very sore arm, arm is less sore today but keep coming over all whoozy. Will go and have a nice lie-down.


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 31, 2021)

Just had my first AZ jab , mildly sore arm and odd feeling in my sinuses and bit of odd taste on sides of tongue, will post update later.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 31, 2021)

mr steev said:


> Hope you're feeling better. Anacdotally, it seems that those who had side effects with the first jab, were much better with the second. Fingers crossed


Thanks. Really bloody hope so. Will take all the painkillers from the off if I'm the same.

Hope you're feeling better soon too.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 31, 2021)

My arm was fine btw. Slight soreness.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 31, 2021)

had the AZ one about 2 1/2 hours ago.  feel OK at the moment, but will give it a while...


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2021)

Err, looks like I'm having a 3rd day of lingering effects.  After a night full of anxiety dreams and sweats, I woke up feeling like I was full of adrenaline, wobbly limbs, crushing anxiety, feeling like I want to cry, no energy at all.  Feel really fucking strange. Gonna change my vote now. 

Anyone else had this?


----------



## LDC (Apr 1, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Err, looks like I'm having a 3rd day of lingering effects.  After a night full of anxiety dreams and sweats, I woke up feeling like I was full of adrenaline, wobbly limbs, crushing anxiety, feeling like I want to cry, no energy at all.  Feel really fucking strange. Gonna change my vote now.
> 
> Anyone else had this?



I'd say that's very, very unlikely to be anything physically related to the contents of the vaccine tbh.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I'd say that's very, very unlikely to be anything physically related to the contents of the vaccine tbh.


Well I never feel like this at any other time, and it follows 2 days of side effects. Must be the world's biggest fucking coincidence then.


----------



## LDC (Apr 1, 2021)

.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2021)

Spit it out


----------



## two sheds (Apr 1, 2021)

He's made his point in that last post.






 sorry


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 1, 2021)

I don't see why crushing anxiety couldn't naturally follow from the physical stuff sojourner is going through, and the physical stuff can definitely be related to known AZ side effects.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2021)

two sheds said:


> He's made his point in that last post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was referring to whatever he posted and then withdrew before I saw it


----------



## LDC (Apr 1, 2021)

My post was wondering if you had a history of anxiety, and if you did then would think it's that rather than the vaccine directly, and if not then wondering what the link between the ingredients of the vaccine and how any of that would cause crushing anxiety mostly, but then just decided it wasn't worth posting.

Re: the next post, then the anxiety is a reaction to being ill, rather than a side effect of the vaccine itself. It might seem like splitting hairs, but there is a big difference. There would need to be some link between something the vaccine contains and then that causing the physical effects mentioned, and I haven't seen any evidence or heard any good explanation detailing the link so far, although happy to be shown otherwise.

More generally I'd say Urban seems to have a very out of the ordinary range of side effects given it's such a small sample, so I am _slightly _one eyebrow raised at some of what people have mentioned here. I've given hundreds of vaccines, talked to hundreds of people that have had vaccines, and get briefings on side effects and the latest data, and the stuff on here I've not seen mentioned or heard anywhere else. Like I said happy to see evidence otherwise, but it's worth considering other causes (other illnesses, psychological issues, etc.) Also coincidence is also entirely possible, as it people having a heightened sense of things due to watching for them, and as I've said before there's good research showing the expectation of side effects has a massive impact on people then having them.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 1, 2021)

sojourner said:


> I was referring to whatever he posted and then withdrew before I saw it


I know, sorry  

mine was just the standard response to someone replying with a full stop. And fwiw your reaction does sound too much like a coincidence to write it off.


----------



## izz (Apr 1, 2021)

_Totally _get that point LynnDoyleCooper, but as someone better informed on statistics/psychology will pop up and say soon, people are more likely to post if they've had side effects than if they hadn't and yes of course with this being in the press we're all slightly wary about it. But there we are. And on behalf of us all, thank you for giving us the vaccine. Dora gave me mine and she was ace


----------



## LDC (Apr 1, 2021)

Just to add personally I was surprised how good and relieved I felt after my first vaccine, and on reflection I think it was in large part a release of being low level stressed for months, and the vaccine gave me a sense of feeling much safer. It wasn't something I was expecting at all as I guess you adjust and normalize yourself to low level of stress, but my partner said I was _noticeably _much more relaxed. Just a pain in the arse to live with now, rather than a complete dick.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2021)

Thank you LynnDoyleCooper . I have had anxiety over the past year like pretty much everyone, but that's only one part of what I posted. The other things being wobbly like I've had a massive surge of adrenaline and generally feeling v strange. I had pretty bad side effects, this feels like a continuation of them. My body over-reacts to lots of stuff anyway. 

You have a tendency to downplay and patronise people's reactions on here. Perhaps bear that in mind when replying.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 1, 2021)

Sitting in Deeside waiting for Mrs Cheese, who is being Zeneca'ed. Will report back on side effects. She has also bought enteric coated aspirins to allay blood clot fears, which I feel is a bit over cautious...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 1, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Thank you LynnDoyleCooper . I have had anxiety over the past year like pretty much everyone, but that's only one part of what I posted. The other things being wobbly like I've had a massive surge of adrenaline and generally feeling v strange. I had pretty bad side effects, this feels like a continuation of them. My body over-reacts to lots of stuff anyway.


Your reaction sounds similar to mine in many respects, and my body has a history of over-reacting as well (yours was even worse than mine, though). I would say that it's taken me a whole week to get over it, including some days when I can't pin down exactly why I didn't feel quite right (a vague 'on edge' is the best I can come up with).

Regarding the nocebo effect, I'm sure it's been a factor, but I think it's unlikely in my case at least. My main adverse reaction had a delay of three days. By that point, I had assumed I'd fully recovered and had already voted as much on here.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 1, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> Sitting in Deeside waiting for Mrs Cheese, who is being Zeneca'ed. Will report back on side effects. She has also bought enteric coated aspirins to allay blood clot fears, which I feel is a bit over cautious...


I have a dilemma now - I actually have a pack of aspirins I bought to strip enamel when soldering ... though I'm hoping my second AZ won't actually give me persistent headaches like the first - in my case I already had underlying chronic sinusitis so it was slightly difficult to unentangle that later on - and when I got up, I found I had a very slight return of my labyrinthis and my nose has sometimes been dripping a bit since - like my immune system had noticed the sinusitis while it was worrying about the other things...


----------



## Sue (Apr 1, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I have a dilemma now - I actually have a pack of aspirins I bought to strip enamel when soldering ... though I'm hoping my second AZ won't actually give me persistent headaches like the first - in my case I already had underlying chronic sinusitis so it was slightly difficult to unentangle that later on - and when I got up, I found I had a very slight return of my labyrinthis and my nose has sometimes been dripping a bit since - like my immune system had noticed the sinusitis while it was worrying about the other things...


What's your dilemna?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 1, 2021)

Sue said:


> What's your dilemna?


I might be tempted to take one or two proactively - not that it's likely to do me any harm...


----------



## Sue (Apr 1, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I might be tempted to take one or two proactively - not that it's likely to do me any harm...


I'm not sure that taking some aspirin is anything to be that bothered about.


----------



## elbows (Apr 1, 2021)

Well that depends what conditions you have and other medications you may be on.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 1, 2021)

about 24 hours on from the AZ

very slight discomfort in upper arm where i got jabbed, and minor feeling of general crappiness, but nothing too drastic


----------



## zahir (Apr 1, 2021)

Two weeks now since the first AZ jab. I initially voted no symptoms but changed that after getting reactions two or three days later. It's still going on - I was woken up this morning by minor breathing difficulties which, until the last couple of nights, I haven't really had for a few months despite recurrent but mostly fairly mild long covid symptoms.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 1, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> Sitting in Deeside waiting for Mrs Cheese, who is being Zeneca'ed. Will report back on side effects. She has also bought enteric coated aspirins to allay blood clot fears, which I feel is a bit over cautious...




Mrs Cheese was expecting AZ, but actually got Pfizered . No immediate side effects, except sore arm and a bit fatigued...


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 2, 2021)

Well this is a bit brutal. Astra Zeneca at 12.30 ish, all fine till I get into bed about 11.30 and the shivers begin. So cold, had to put clothes on and second duvet. Teeth chattering so hard worried about breaking them. Then later really hot, and nasty headache. Right now am hoping over worst rather than just a lull, but was definitely correct to write tomorrow off in advance.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 2, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> Well this is a bit brutal. Astra Zeneca at 12.30 ish, all fine till I get into bed about 11.30 and the shivers begin. So cold, had to put clothes on and second duvet. Teeth chattering so hard worried about breaking them. Then later really hot, and nasty headache. Right now am hoping over worst rather than just a lull, but was definitely correct to write tomorrow off in advance.


I was the same. Felt slightly better after a massive sweating session and welding myself to the bedding. Take plenty of fluids, I was nearly dessicated! Hugs x


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 2, 2021)

How many got the,  ' you may get *slight* flu like symptoms' speech?. Why didn't they just say..
You'll feel like you've been twatted by a bus, shiver for a bit, burn up like your in your Satan's living room, feel nauseous, sweat like a bastard, and on the third day nearly shit ya self to death. 
On the upside, I've heard second jab is okay   (Astra one )


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 2, 2021)

I'm alternating hot and cold but not actually sweating. I've drunk about a gallon of water, mouth so dry. Urrgh. Hope this is just tonight. The day out getting the jab was good fun, I don't think they mentioned side effects at all tbh. But I probably wasn't paying attention.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 2, 2021)

Just woke up after having second Pfizer dose yesterday. My joints are in agony, my arm is extremely sore and it would be safe to say I feel quite sorry for myself. The first time I had a sore arm but was otherwise fine, so quite disappointed it’s worse this time round. I see from a BBC article on side effects though that Pfizer seems to cause worse side effects the second time round. Hope it passes soon!


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 2, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Well I never feel like this at any other time, and it follows 2 days of side effects. Must be the world's biggest fucking coincidence then.



Dont quote this. I will edit once sojourner has seen it.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 2, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> My post was wondering if you had a history of anxiety, and if you did then would think it's that rather than the vaccine directly, and if not then wondering what the link between the ingredients of the vaccine and how any of that would cause crushing anxiety mostly, but then just decided it wasn't worth posting.
> 
> Re: the next post, then the anxiety is a reaction to being ill, rather than a side effect of the vaccine itself. It might seem like splitting hairs, but there is a big difference. There would need to be some link between something the vaccine contains and then that causing the physical effects mentioned, and I haven't seen any evidence or heard any good explanation detailing the link so far, although happy to be shown otherwise.
> 
> More generally I'd say Urban seems to have a very out of the ordinary range of side effects given it's such a small sample, so I am _slightly _one eyebrow raised at some of what people have mentioned here. I've given hundreds of vaccines, talked to hundreds of people that have had vaccines, and get briefings on side effects and the latest data, and the stuff on here I've not seen mentioned or heard anywhere else. Like I said happy to see evidence otherwise, but it's worth considering other causes (other illnesses, psychological issues, etc.) Also coincidence is also entirely possible, as it people having a heightened sense of things due to watching for them, and as I've said before there's good research showing the expectation of side effects has a massive impact on people then having them.




You might need to climb down a bit there.

The "non evidence" of clots and platelet problems and strokes in women under 60 seems to be evidence enough for the Germans.


----------



## zahir (Apr 2, 2021)

It strikes me that one consequence of downplaying apparent risks from vaccines may be people not getting appropriate treatment if they do have serious side effects.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 2, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I'd say that's very, very unlikely to be anything physically related to the contents of the vaccine tbh.



I'd say you might not know.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 2, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I might be tempted to take one or two proactively - not that it's likely to do me any harm...



Take a quarter tab a day ...


----------



## existentialist (Apr 2, 2021)

Had the AstraZeneca about 1430 yesterday. During the night, I've been sweating profusely, getting the shivers, and headache.

Got up this morning, and my arms and legs ache. Fairly classic immune response, I guess. I'm going to try and stay off the paracetamol.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 2, 2021)

had the astra zennie on 16th. just had an arm ache the next morning for a few hours and that was it. really wanted the pzifer jab, but zennie will do.


----------



## zahir (Apr 2, 2021)

There's some guidance on the serious AZ side effects here:




In particular this:




__





						Vaccine-Induced Prothrombotic Immune Thrombocytopenia (VIPIT) Following AstraZeneca COVID-19 Vaccination: Lay Summary - Ontario COVID-19 Science Advisory Table
					

OUTDATED This version is outdated. Please see https://doi.org/10.47326/ocsat.2021.02.16.2.0 for the latest version of this Science Brief. Lay Summary What do we know so far? The United Kingdom, European Union, and Scandinavian countries have reported that the AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine appears...




					covid19-sciencetable.ca
				





> *What should you look out for if you received the AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine?*
> You should speak to a health care professional if you have unusual or severe symptoms after any COVID-19 vaccine. If you experience the following symptoms between 4 and 20 days after vaccination, it might indicate that you have VIPIT: a severe headache that does not go away; a seizure; difficulty moving part of your body; new blurry vision that does not go away; difficulty speaking; shortness of breath; chest pain; severe abdominal pain; new severe swelling, pain, or colour change of an arm or a leg. These symptoms can also be a sign of other serious conditions and should be assessed in an emergency department.
> 
> *What should you do if you have concerning symptoms after the AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine?*
> ...


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 2, 2021)

.


----------



## Riklet (Apr 2, 2021)

Tbf however great a doctor or healthcare professional is, most treatment is not going off "what the patient says" per say, more extensive research and clinical guidance. Until recently there was no mention of serious side effects happening for AZ, or else it was assumed to be one in millions kind of thing.

So obviously the very small number of people complaining about serious side effects were not taken very seriously. It's entirety possible there was no link to the vaccine at all. It's obviously unfortunate given the handful of people that have dropped dead, but you can see the logic. Obviously a good GP etc will be balancing what they're told with what they know scientifically, but in the end you wouldnt be a doctor if you believed every random claim people make about their health/current wellbeing all around the world in different cultures etc. We also need to bear in mind what the average individual thinks is "really fucking ill" is quite different to what a medical worker sees/experiences.

Personally I think it's important we don't conflate feeling shit for a few days with serious medical conditions like blood clots, strokes etc. This thread is full of relatively very minor temporary side effects. That said, I think it's pretty likely more will come out about these extreme dangerous side effects, but even so, they are still very very rare. Almost certainly the best approach is to rest and take it easy and not stress, and talk to your doctor/health centre etc if still not improving.

Would it be appropriate to have a seperate thread about the potential (extremely rare) serious AZ issues so as not to cause more worry/anxiety on the more general ones?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 2, 2021)

My thoughts are with you Sugar Kane, your sister & family, and I hope she makes a full recovery.

*On the blood clotting issue, advice was updated a couple of weeks ago:

Anyone who experiences a headache for more than four days after having the Oxford-AstraZeneca jab should seek medical attention, the UK's medicines regulator has said.

People should also get help if they have bruising somewhere other than the injection site after a few days, it added.

The Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency (MHRA) said its latest advice on Thursday was a "precautionary measure" following a "very small" number of reports of an extremely rare form of blood clot occurring in conjunction with lowered platelets after vaccination.*









						COVID-19: Anyone with headache for more than four days after Oxford-AstraZeneca jab should seek medical attention, says UK regulator
					

Experts say people should still attend their vaccine appointments as the benefits "far outweigh" any possible side effects.




					news.sky.com
				




I've put that in bold in case anyone has missed it before, that advice was issued on the 18th March & wildly reported in the newspapers and on the TV & radio news the next day, I was following the story closely as I was booked for my jab on the 20th March, when I was also verbally given that advice at the GP's. 

My SiL working at an NHS vaccination centre says they are all giving the same advice verbally, and the leaflet has also been updated now, I would hope that is the case across the board.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 2, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> My thoughts are with you Sugar Kane, your sister & family, and I hope she makes a full recovery.
> 
> *On the blood clotting issue, advice was updated a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> ...




I would add that not all clots cause pain. A clot from the heart for example.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 2, 2021)

had AZ yesterday , was ok for about 11 hours , then felt really ropey and had hot and cold sweats all last night and a thumping headache today


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 2, 2021)

The MHRA has updated the reports of blood clotting in people receiving the AZ jab, from the figure a couple of weeks ago.



> UK regulators have found 30 cases of blood clots after use of the AstraZeneca vaccine - 25 more than previously reported. The Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency (MHRA) said on Thursday it had received no such reports of clotting events after use of the vaccine made by BioNTech and Pfizer.
> 
> Health officials said they still believe the benefits of the vaccine in the prevention of Covid far outweigh any possible risk of blood clots.
> 
> ...





> On Thursday, it put the count at 22 reports of cerebral venous sinus thrombosis, an extremely rare brain clotting ailment.
> 
> There were a further eight reports of other clotting events associated with low blood platelets.
> 
> The cases were from a total of 18.1 million doses given - working out as one blood clot event per 600,000 doses administered.











						UK finds 30 rare blood clots in AstraZeneca Covid jab patients - from 18m doses
					

The Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency said on Thursday it had received no such reports of clotting events after use of the vaccine made by BioNTech SE and Pfizer Inc




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## zahir (Apr 2, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I've put that in bold in case anyone has missed it before, that advice was issued on the 18th March & wildly reported in the newspapers and on the TV & radio news the next day, I was following the story closely as I was booked for my jab on the 20th March, when I was also verbally given that advice at the GP's.
> 
> My SiL working at an NHS vaccination centre says they are all giving the same advice verbally, and the leaflet has also been updated now, I would hope that is the case across the board.



That's good to know - and I did manage to miss the reporting of it completely. My jab was on the 18th so presumably just before word reached the vaccination centres.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 2, 2021)

now about 2 days after jab here.

slept ok the first night, last night i felt freezing cold after i'd got to bed then woke up hot and sweaty after a few hours' kip.

slight aches and pains today, and slightly more sore arm where i got jabbed but otherwise ok.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks Sugar Kane  x

I feel much more like myself today. The odd finger of pain in my head and a bit wrung out,  but the other stuff gone.


----------



## tony.c (Apr 2, 2021)

I didn't have any side effects after Pfizer jab. But three weeks later I had some of the symptoms reported here, alternating between freezing and feeling hot. Sweating, shivering, shaking. Feeling weak, giddy and tired. Aching arms and legs. Lasted two days, then another three days before I felt normal.
I didn't think it was a reaction to the jab as it was three weeks later. I thought it might be a flu variant, but I didn't have a high temperature. And I hadn't been within 2 meters of anyone since the jab, so I don't know what it was.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 2, 2021)

.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 2, 2021)

i still feel kinda crappy.  i doubt i'll feel much more crappy if i have some beer this evening, though...


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 2, 2021)

Feel ok now. A bit surprised, given how rough I was last night. So slightly less than 24 hours for me.


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 3, 2021)

Still sniffling a bit 4 days after jab but it's approaching hayfever season so may be that. Voted less than 48hrs.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 3, 2021)

purenarcotic said:


> Just woke up after having second Pfizer dose yesterday. My joints are in agony, my arm is extremely sore and it would be safe to say I feel quite sorry for myself. The first time I had a sore arm but was otherwise fine, so quite disappointed it’s worse this time round. I see from a BBC article on side effects though that Pfizer seems to cause worse side effects the second time round. Hope it passes soon!



Update; yesterday was awful, I ended up in tears with the pain as it was everywhere and nothing could properly shift it. It wore off around 9, I slept like a log last night, feel much better this morning. Arm still sore but at least my joints do not feel like they are on fire now. OH hasn’t had hers yet and obviously she will get it, but it’s not exactly got her skipping with glee at the prospect. My cousin had hers last week and reported a headache so bad she could barely open her eyes for 24 hours. It’s a shame the effects are quite grim, but science is incredible. Feel lucky I got mine well before other folk in my age group.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 3, 2021)

Had the Astra Zeneca about 2 hours ago , no side effects yet.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 3, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Had the Astra Zeneca about 2 hours ago , no side effects yet.



You may not get any at all. 

But the majority reporting side-effects tend to state they start at about 8-10 hours.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 3, 2021)

Blimey.

Apart from the difference in the way the AZ works, it seems that getting the body's own cells to express the spike protein seems to have the potential to produce a very strong reaction.

It will be interesting to see how the new Novavax  adjuvanted insect cell-grown protein vaccine  being produced at Billingham pans out ... though the Quillaja saponaria adjuvant might gee things up a bit ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 3, 2021)

But the Novavax one hasn't yet been approved, no?

Or have I missed something?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 3, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> But the Novavax one hasn't yet been approved, no?
> 
> Or have I missed something?


successful phase 3 UK trials - so on its way soon I suspect ..


----------



## marty21 (Apr 3, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> You may not get any at all.
> 
> But the majority reporting side-effects tend to state they start at about 8-10 hours.


Cheers , 4 hours now , nothing so far , feels strange knowing I may feel shit in the next 4 hours


----------



## two sheds (Apr 3, 2021)

set your alarm clock, you wouldn't want to miss them


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 3, 2021)

3 days after AZ

better night's kip, occasional feverishness seems to have passed.

arm still sore (at the uncomfortable rather than painful end of the 'sore' scale) if i try and lift anything with left arm

still don't feel quite right, but less crappy than yesterday


----------



## marty21 (Apr 3, 2021)

Slight ache in the jabbed arm , felt tired earlier and had a nap, nearly 8 hours in ...


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 3, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Slight ache in the jabbed arm , felt tired earlier and had a nap, nearly 8 hours in ...



You need to dial 999.




The house opposite you is on fire.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 3, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> You need to dial 999.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never liked that house


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2021)

Apart from a slightly ache-y arm , no other side effects (23 hours in) did sleep well though , so that was a bonus.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 4, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Apart from a slightly ache-y arm , no other side effects (23 hours in) did sleep well though , so that was a bonus.


Jammy twat


----------



## existentialist (Apr 4, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Jammy twat


Well, 3 days in, I think I've been a lucky twat too . 24 hours of 'flu like symptoms, and I'm back on track...


----------



## haushoch (Apr 4, 2021)

I had the AZ on Wednesday morning.  The pharmacist, who administered the shot, said I could start with paracetamol immediately if I wanted, so I did.  Felt a bit like I was stoned early in the afternoon and was maybe a bit more tired over the last few days, but that was it.  Slept well, no fever.  I had taken two days off work, so that I could take it easy, which I think might have helped.  

Husband had the AZ last Sunday lunchtime, and had very mild side effects, had the shivers, but no fever in the evening after the shot, felt a bit under the weather and was a bit more tired with the odd mild headache, he also took paracetamol, but not until the evening.  We've both been taking Vitamin D and zinc since last March.  No idea if any of that made any difference.  I think the paracetamol most likely did.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 4, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Apart from a slightly ache-y arm , no other side effects (23 hours in) did sleep well though , so that was a bonus.



Join the lucky club, I had it 2 weeks ago, and didn't even have a sore arm.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 4, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Join the lucky club, I had it 2 weeks ago, and didn't even have a sore arm.


That's because you got the placebo


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 4, 2021)

existentialist said:


> That's because you got the placebo



I did wonder, but then my brother had no side effects & his wife jabbed him, so all is good.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2021)

I did neck a couple of paracetamol about a hour after the jab , maybe that helped ?


----------



## existentialist (Apr 4, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I did neck a couple of paracetamol about a hour after the jab , maybe that helped ?


I did mine bareback. The headache was bad at times, but not intolerable.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Jammy twat


----------



## two sheds (Apr 4, 2021)

I knew you'd forget to set the alarm, you just missed it.


----------



## komodo (Apr 4, 2021)

2nd AZ yesterday - nothing negative to report again!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 4, 2021)

AZ here. As most above I think I have mentioned. Oddly enough my wrecked knee MCL felt great for a week afterwards and it wasn’t the pain medication for AZ either


----------



## Looby (Apr 4, 2021)

I had my second Pfizer on Friday. I was warned that I was more likely to get side effects with the second. The nurse who did mine said it felt like a hangover for him. 
I was sleepy Friday night and Saturday. Last night I felt like I had a cold coming and sneezed a bit today. Sore arm but not too bad. 
I feel pretty lucky, first of my friends to get the second jab I think and feeling good. It’s such a relief although I’ll still be careful. Feel better about taking my MIL for hers knowing that I’ve had both and will reduce my risk to her. 😊


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 5, 2021)

feeling much better today, even went to work for a few hours, but I do feel pretty washed out.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2021)

The only side effect I've had is 2 nights of uninterrupted sleep    I think I dodged the bullet.


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 5, 2021)

I felt loads better on Saturday (jab Thursday) and I had a really busy day - community litter pick, hard going digging in garden, putting together loads of flat pack furniture - and then yesterday I woke up utterly exhausted and still can barely move off the sofa. I can be prone to this sort of post-exertional malaise anyway but this has been really quite extreme fatigue so I think I pushed myself too hard straight after the vaccine side effects.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2021)

Just had the Pfizer early, about an hour ago, got a needle phobia but that bit was fine, then felt fine whilst waiting then got really cold and shaky and clammy, lucky partner was there and had 2 staff come over, waited another 15 mins on top of the original 15 mins before leaving
Had waves of cold and shakyness, still got feeling it a bit now, meh
Partner seems fine so far, had same one


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2021)

^^ Bit of a sleepless night and now arm hurts a little. No cold or feverish symptoms today


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 6, 2021)

5 days in, and i've stopped feeling somewhere between mildly and completely shit for the first time.  although yesterday may have been partly or wholly an (unrelated) migraine.

arm still feels slightly sore.  wonder if i got a rusty microchip


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 6, 2021)

I had my first dose of AZ on Sunday.

I was fine for the rest of the day, then had a pretty broken nights sleep with chills and sweats. Felt pretty rough all day Monday, but more or less back to normal now apart from a sore arm and being more tired than usual.

It felt like a bit of a waste of half of my bank holiday weekend, but at least it’s done


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 7, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Apart from a slightly ache-y arm , no other side effects (23 hours in) did sleep well though , so that was a bonus.





marty21 said:


> The only side effect I've had is 2 nights of uninterrupted sleep    I think I dodged the bullet.


The smug fucker is off again sojourner


----------



## girasol (Apr 7, 2021)

AverageJoe said:


> Will do



AverageJoe - how did it go wit the rash?  Full recovery I hope?


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 7, 2021)

I think I'm coming round to the theory/opinion that if you didn't have the proper full-on Astra Zeneca monkey sweats, not only are you a jammy sod, you probably aren't fully protected from the virus. Whereas those of us who have been through a night of hell will be able to swan about non-essential shops next week with carefree abandon.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 7, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> I think I'm coming round to the theory/opinion that if you didn't have the proper full-on Astra Zeneca monkey sweats, not only are you a jammy sod, you probably aren't fully protected from the virus. Whereas those of us who have been through *a* night of hell will be able to swan about non-essential shops next week with carefree abandon.


ONE night ?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 7, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> I think I'm coming round to the theory/opinion that if you didn't have the proper full-on Astra Zeneca monkey sweats, not only are you a jammy sod, *you probably aren't fully protected from the virus*. Whereas those of us who have been through a night of hell will be able to swan about non-essential shops next week with carefree abandon.



I accept I am a jammy sod, having not even suffered a sore arm, but the bit in bold is bollocks, the vast majority of people don't suffer the 'full-on monkey sweats night of hell' side effects described by some on here, and I've posted a link before confirming those that haven't had side effects are equally protected.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 7, 2021)

I think he might be joking...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 7, 2021)

As a fellow monkey-sweater, I fully concur. 

We need a special badge. Maybe we should get discounts and stuff.


----------



## elbows (Apr 7, 2021)

Even jokes offer the opportunity to try to discuss serious detail. The number of people who remain asymptomatic after being infected with the virus should probably give pause for thought when it comes to crude assumptions about what symptoms really show for an individual, whether its from viruses or vaccines, the stuff we notice via symptoms etc is far from the whole story.

I'd like to think that this pandemic means I'll never have to go back to a world where people have strange attitudes as to what counts as 'proper flu' as opposed to what are imagined to be lesser illnesses, man flu etc. Hardly being able to get out of bed is not a reliable guide as to what a particular individual has caught. But I expect that there will come a time when I will still bump into dull presumptions on this front, and feel the need to correct them with equally dull explanations.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 7, 2021)

sojourner said:


> I think he might be joking...


Yeah, I know, but there're actually people that think like that.


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 8, 2021)

girasol said:


> AverageJoe - how did it go wit the rash?  Full recovery I hope?



Ah. Well reminded.

_roots through the Baronesses bag for the letter_

She is apparently 80% improved and the rash was an "eczematous process over psoriasis. The skin immunofluorescence is still pending".

So I guess literally just a skin reaction to the jab that was handled by using Ecolon cream and Prednisolone.

_shrugs_


----------



## elbows (Apr 8, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> More generally I'd say Urban seems to have a very out of the ordinary range of side effects given it's such a small sample, so I am _slightly _one eyebrow raised at some of what people have mentioned here. I've given hundreds of vaccines, talked to hundreds of people that have had vaccines, and get briefings on side effects and the latest data, and the stuff on here I've not seen mentioned or heard anywhere else. Like I said happy to see evidence otherwise, but it's worth considering other causes (other illnesses, psychological issues, etc.) Also coincidence is also entirely possible, as it people having a heightened sense of things due to watching for them, and as I've said before there's good research showing the expectation of side effects has a massive impact on people then having them.



I've been thinking about what you said there for some time and I dont really get where you are coming from. In that most of whats been described here seems like a reasonable fit for the following sort of figures. These apply to the AZ vaccine and are from Information for Healthcare Professionals on COVID-19 Vaccine AstraZeneca



> The most frequently reported adverse reactions were injection site tenderness (63.7%); injection site pain (54.2%), headache (52.6%), fatigue (53.1%); myalgia (44.0%), malaise (44.2%); pyrexia (includes feverishness [33.6%] and fever ≥38°C [7.9%]), chills (31.9%), arthralgia (26.4%) and nausea (21.9%). The majority of adverse reactions were mild to moderate in severity and usually resolved within a few days of vaccination. By day 7 the incidence of subjects with at least one local or systemic reaction was 4% and 13% respectively. When compared with the first dose, adverse reactions reported after the second dose were milder and reported less frequently.



Perhaps I missed some reports on this forum which you are referring to. I'd certainly consider reports of anxiety to be normal given that backdrop, plenty of those symptoms could then lead to anxiety if a person thinks about them in a certain way or if their anxiety levels are normally raised on occasions where they feel 'run down'.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 8, 2021)

I had the AZ jab yesterday. No side effects, not even a sore arm - but my 5G has kicked in already. Proper job.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 8, 2021)

kebabking said:


> I had the AZ jab yesterday. *No side effects, not even a sore arm* - but my 5G has kicked in already. Proper job.



Join the 'smug club'.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 8, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> As a fellow monkey-sweater, I fully concur.
> 
> We need a special badge. Maybe we should get discounts and stuff.


Maybe a Monkey Sweating Anarchist t-shirt.


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2021)

Does the post/poll need updating for Moderna now? It's being used in Wales now and England very shortly.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 8, 2021)

strung out said:


> Does the post/poll need updating for Moderna now? It's being used in Wales now and England very shortly.



No, that'll be mainly for the young 'ums, not many of them around here.


----------



## geminisnake (Apr 8, 2021)

marty21 said:


> The only side effect I've had is 2 nights of uninterrupted sleep    I think I dodged the bullet.



you lucky git!!  I only got one!!  Best nights sleep I've had for years!!  I felt a bleh the day after the jag(AZ), think mr snake felt bleh for a couple of days, both had a bit of a tender arm but all in all it was fine


----------



## two sheds (Apr 8, 2021)

waves at geminisnake not seen you for a while


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 9, 2021)

kebabking said:


> I had the AZ jab yesterday. No side effects, not even a sore arm - but my 5G has kicked in already. *Proper job*.



You might as well celebrate, then!


----------



## strung out (Apr 9, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> No, that'll be mainly for the young 'ums, not many of them around here.


Speak for yourself! As a young person who should be in the next couple of cohorts to be contacted, I reckon in with a decent chance of it.


----------



## Voley (Apr 9, 2021)

Took me Mum for her 2nd jab yesterday. Big feeling of relief - a few weeks off and she'll be as safe as anyone can be right now. Stepdad's getting his next week too.


----------



## magneze (Apr 9, 2021)

Parents both got 2nd Pfizer yesterday. It's a bit of a weight off the mind, especially for my mum who needs an operation in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 9, 2021)

I had my second Pfizer jab today. This ones the third but had a proper gap unlike the previous one so it’s really the second. I feel a bit odd but am ok. I expect calls from vexed staff trying to work out what’s gone on/wrong.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 9, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I had my second Pfizer jab today. This ones the third but had a proper gap unlike the previous one so it’s really the second. I feel a bit odd but am ok. I expect calls from vexed staff trying to work out what’s gone on/wrong.



You've had 3 jabs?


----------



## elbows (Apr 9, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> You've had 3 jabs?



There was a system error and brain fart combo. Its been discussed in the past.

eg:

           #457          

           #334


----------



## Voley (Apr 9, 2021)

Mum reports that she feels tired after 2nd Pfizer jab today. Arm hurting up to her shoulder. She couldn't care less though, she's currently watering the garden singing along to The Cure.


----------



## Epona (Apr 9, 2021)

24 hours on from first AZ jab, happy to report that I am in the "had a great night's sleep and feel really healthy" group rather than the dire monkey-sweats group.

OH was really ill for 36 hours after his - proper took to his bed feeling like he had flu, so I was expecting similar.

I put no side effects, I did have really bad tinnitus for about 12 hours, it's not on the info sheet but when OH got that as his first symptom I looked it up and apparently it is widely anecdotally reported.  But other than that I slept like a log and feel great today, my arm isn't even sore


----------



## ddraig (Apr 9, 2021)

Epona said:


> 24 hours on from first AZ jab, happy to report that I am in the "had a great night's sleep and feel really healthy" group rather than the dire monkey-sweats group.
> 
> OH was really ill for 36 hours after his - proper took to his bed feeling like he had flu, so I was expecting similar.
> 
> I put no side effects, I did have really bad tinnitus for about 12 hours, it's not on the info sheet but when OH got that as his first symptom I looked it up and apparently it is widely anecdotally reported.  But other than that I slept like a log and feel great today, my arm isn't even sore


My tinnitus seemed worse too!

Partner didn't have side effects til 2nd day so watch out, they had pfizer too


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 9, 2021)

Epona said:


> I slept like a log and feel great today, my arm isn't even sore



Welcome to the club.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 10, 2021)

Had a rough night. Chils and aching and throwing up amongst other horrible effects.  Paracetamol should put a dent into it.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 10, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Had a rough night. Chils and aching and throwing up amongst other horrible effects.  Paracetamol should put a dent into it.


No smug mug for you, then! 

But seriously, I'm sorry to hear its been grim for you _checks privilege_


----------



## TopCat (Apr 10, 2021)

existentialist said:


> No smug mug for you, then!
> 
> But seriously, I'm sorry to hear its been grim for you _checks privilege_


I feel like shit but am much less scared of COVID now.


----------



## zora (Apr 10, 2021)

1 day 23 hours and 50 minutes on from first dose of AZ, I have declared myself side effect free. 
My arm is a little tender to the touch, and I have had a mild headache yesterday morning, and for a brief moment last night I thought I had this "oh I have got a cold coming on"-feeling. 
Under normal circumstances, I don't think I would have really noticed any of this, that's why I would call it no side effects.


----------



## tony.c (Apr 11, 2021)

49 hours on from second Pfizer jab and no side effects apart from slight sensitivity to pressure at injection site.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 12, 2021)

Had my second jab on Friday and this time the effects were merely being sleepier than usual, which is nothing really


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 12, 2021)

Had the second Pfizer yesterday.  Nothing significant to report so far - arm is less sore than the first one, and I slept well last night with some odd dreams.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 12, 2021)

The fella had his second AZ yesterday at 2.30. We were really hoping that he wouldn't get any side effects this time, but unfortunately he did  Nowhere near as bad as last time, but enough that he was really rough with the shivers again, and fluey with a fever, and had to take the day off today. Gutted cos this means I'll almost certainly get fucking side effects again.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 12, 2021)

planetgeli can you do another poll for first and second doses please, so we get the full picture of vaccination coverage?


----------



## waxoyl (Apr 12, 2021)

Had the AZ vaccine 3 Weeks ago now, still getting headaches only mild ones, paracetamol don't seem to work. massive appetite.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 12, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> Had the AZ vaccine 3 Weeks ago now, still getting headaches only mild ones, paracetamol don't seem to work. massive appetite.



I don't want to worry you, but you should speak to your GP about that.



> Furthermore anybody with new onset of severe *or persistent headache that does not respond to simple painkillers starting four days or more after vaccination should speak to their doctor.*











						MHRA issues new advice, concluding a possible link between COVID-19 Vaccine AstraZeneca and extremely rare, unlikely to occur blood clots
					

The benefits of vaccination continue to outweigh any risks but the MHRA advises careful consideration be given to people who are at higher risk of specific types of blood clots because of their medical condition.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 12, 2021)

Vaccine roll-out to the over 40s starting this week.  



> *Chris Hopson*, the chief executive of NHS Providers, which represents NHS trusts, said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						UK vaccinations to be rolled out to over-40s this week, says NHS chief – as it happened
					

Health department adds that Moderna vaccines will be rolled out in England from mid-April after first doses delivered in Wales and Scotland




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Sue (Apr 12, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Vaccine roll-out to the over 40s starting this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know quite a few people in their 40s who've had theirs already...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 12, 2021)

Sue said:


> I know quite a few people in their 40s who've had theirs already...



Spare doses have been used in various areas for the over 40s, this is now the full national roll-out.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 12, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I don't want to worry you, but you should speak to your GP about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, definitely worth getting medical advice waxoyl - it's likely nothing at all, but worth a chat with the doctor for peace of mind.


----------



## waxoyl (Apr 12, 2021)

I don't feel to bad today. but your both right cupid and farmer, shall give them a ring. Thanks.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2021)

Sue said:


> I know quite a few people in their 40s who've had theirs already...


Mate in their 40's booked yesterday afternoon and had theirs early evening
In Cardiff


----------



## sojourner (Apr 12, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> I don't feel to bad today. but your both right cupid and farmer, shall give them a ring. Thanks.


Good. Make sure you do mate. I reported my vile 12 hour headache with vomiting on the Yellow Card scheme, cos it was so much worse than what seem to be normal side effects.


----------



## Mation (Apr 12, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> planetgeli can you do another poll for first and second doses please, so we get the full picture of vaccination coverage?


Seconded, planetgeli .


----------



## moochedit (Apr 13, 2021)

Just post this here as well..



moochedit said:


> Apols if someone already posted but all over 45s can now book both apointments online..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## weepiper (Apr 13, 2021)

Mr W had the first Astra Zeneca Jag yesterday lunchtime and has had shivery/fevery feeling, mild headache, loud tinnitus and today a sore arm  right down into his hand. But has been taking paracetamol and wrapping up like a trooper 👍


----------



## clicker (Apr 13, 2021)

Had second astra jab yesterday and no side effects at all. Slight headache and a bit shivery with the first, but really mild.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 14, 2021)

Second astra jab for me this afternoon, no side effects not even sore injection site. Think I'll have a slight hangover tomorrow but that won't be injection related.


----------



## Riklet (Apr 15, 2021)

My parents have had their second and no side effects really, although my mum didnt sleep at all well she said and does seem quite tired out. Still...


----------



## two sheds (Apr 15, 2021)

2nd AZ 
hangover _check _
effects _none_


----------



## Sunray (Apr 16, 2021)

two sheds said:


> 2nd AZ
> hangover _check _
> effects _none_



There is an effect, you're not getting sick or making others sick. 
Humans are bad at inverse therapy, taking something when you're well to keep you well.  Forgotten in an instant.

Good to know, I was wondering 2nd is in a few weeks.  The 1st one made me stay in bed for the day.   Arm pain lasted ages.


----------



## Epona (Apr 16, 2021)

You're not supposed to be drinking for 3 days after the vaccination...

It affects immune response, OH was told not to drink afterwards when he went for his, I am not sure why others are not being told this.

Getting hammered right after you have had it could (from what I have heard) be rendering it less effective.


----------



## Epona (Apr 16, 2021)

Just to clarify, because it is a bit of tricky issue for some (myself included) - a small amount of alcohol such as a sensible small glass of wine with dinner, or for problem drinkers a maintenance amount (can or two of fairly low to moderate alcohol content stuff, which is what I did)  is not likely to have much of an affect.  However if you can avoid drinking for the day before and a few days after the vaccination, you should, and having a sesh in that period (of the sort that is going to result in a hangover for example) can, from what I have been advised by health professionals, have an impact on your immune response to the vaccination and should be avoided. (If you can avoid alcohol completely for a few days without other impact on your health then you should)


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 16, 2021)

Epona said:


> Just to clarify, because it is a bit of tricky issue for some (myself included) - a small amount of alcohol such as a sensible small glass of wine with dinner, or for problem drinkers a maintenance amount (can or two of fairly low to moderate alcohol content stuff, which is what I did)  is not likely to have much of an affect.  However if you can avoid drinking for the day before and a few days after the vaccination, you should, and having a sesh in that period (of the sort that is going to result in a hangover for example) can, from what I have been advised by health professionals, have an impact on your immune response to the vaccination and should be avoided. (If you can avoid alcohol completely for a few days without other impact on your health then you should)


Oops.  Nobody mentioned this, and I did drink a bottle of wine that evening to celebrate!

Ho hum.  

Anyway, I put no side effects from AZ.  I did nap later that afternoon, but this is not unusual.  The next morning I had a headache, easily banished with paracetamol - but that could’ve been the wine.  As I write it’s been about 36 hours, and I do still have a dead arm, but that hardly seems worth mentioning.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 16, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Oops.  Nobody mentioned this, and I did drink a bottle of wine that evening to celebrate!
> 
> Ho hum.
> 
> Anyway, I put no side effects from AZ.  I did nap later that afternoon, but this is not unusual.  The next morning I had a headache, easily banished with paracetamol - but that could’ve been the wine.  As I write it’s been about 36 hours, and I do still have a dead arm, but that hardly seems worth mentioning.


Yep same, nobody mentioned it, didn't see it on the leaflet I was given afterwards either. Advice seems mixed though:



> Whilst adults in Russia have been told not to drink alcohol following the receipt of the Sputnik vaccine, no official advice or guidance has been given by the UK Government or the NHS on whether or not you can drink around having your vaccination.
> 
> However, the Medicines and Healthcare Products Regulatory Agency (MHRA) - the body that approved both the AstraZeneca/Oxford vaccine and the Pfizer/Moderna vaccine for use - has stated that “there is currently no evidence that drinking alcohol interferes with the efficacy of the Covid-19 vaccines. We would advise anyone concerned about this to talk to their healthcare professional.”
> 
> So essentially, there is currently no reason to believe that drinking alcohol hampers the way with the vaccination.











						Am I allowed to drink before or after my Covid-19 vaccine?
					

Over 35m people in the UK have now had the first coronavirus vaccine dose




					www.independent.co.uk
				




But elsewhere as Epona says there's advice not to drink for a couple of days afterwards. I was exaggerating a bit with the hangover but I'd have scaled it back a bit if I'd been aware of it.


----------



## Epona (Apr 16, 2021)

Some recommendations are to not drink for several days before and up to 3 weeks afterwards, but I feel like it is getting into ridiculous territory where that is never going to happen for a lot of people at that point.

OH was specifically told not to drink for 3 days after his vaccination (AZ) which surprised me because when I looked it up the info I found said 3 weeks, not 3 days.  I wasn't told any such thing but cut down massively.

Do we really have to be told though that drinking a large enough amount of alcohol to get drunk/hungover may interfere with immune response to vaccines, or should it just be basic common sense?  I have an alcohol problem and I cut back a lot just in case, I don't know why anyone would go "woo-hoo" and drink enough to provide a hangover right after a vaccination, it doesn't make any sense to me (even as a heavy drinker!)


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 16, 2021)

Epona said:


> Some recommendations are to not drink for several days before and up to 3 weeks afterwards, but I feel like it is getting into ridiculous territory where that is never going to happen for a lot of people at that point.
> 
> OH was specifically told not to drink for 3 days after his vaccination (AZ) which surprised me because when I looked it up the info I found said 3 weeks, not 3 days.  I wasn't told any such thing but cut down massively.
> 
> Do we really have to be told though that drinking a large enough amount of alcohol to get drunk/hungover may interfere with immune response to vaccines, or should it just be basic common sense?  I have an alcohol problem and I cut back a lot just in case, I don't know why anyone would go "woo-hoo" and drink enough to provide a hangover right after a vaccination, it doesn't make any sense to me (even as a heavy drinker!)


It literally didn’t occur to me that alcohol would inhibit the reaction.  I don’t drink every day or anything - I just thought it was reason to celebrate.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 16, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> It literally didn’t occur to me that alcohol would inhibit the reaction.  I don’t drink every day or anything - I just thought it was reason to celebrate.


I wouldn't worry about it - they didn't mention anything about booze to me either when I had mine done.


----------



## Epona (Apr 16, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> It literally didn’t occur to me that alcohol would inhibit the reaction.  I don’t drink every day or anything - I just thought it was reason to celebrate.



Sorry mate, I wasn't aiming that at you specifically or anything - I completely get wanting to celebrate!  I just think they should be saying (if indeed it is a thing) don't drink after.  I don't understand why they are telling some folks that but not others.

(I swear it said on the NHS website about vaccination a few weeks back not to drink, looks like that has been replaced about info regarding the blood clotting issue now)


----------



## two sheds (Apr 16, 2021)

Yes I'm not letting having had the vaccination make any difference to what I do anyway, at least until the number of infections drops off dramatically. So hopefully will make no difference .


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 16, 2021)

Just had Pfizer booster and am expecting more side effects than I had following the initial shot. Only been two hours and my tastebuds seem to be numb


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 17, 2021)

Never heard anything about needing to avoid alcohol before and after your vaccination?

I'm in that camp too.

I suspect (?) that warnings like that are far from universal. 
I've been following vaccination news and developments quite closely since last year, and did I see any discussion of alcohol-related statements?
Not that I recall.

Also, my personal theory is that drinking beer the evening after my first jab helped a lot with my 'almost no side effects' experience  

</drinks more beer   >


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 17, 2021)

Aim off if need be for me being now 9months out of very harsh chemotherapy so underweight/under muscled, but (fingers crossed) cancer free:
1st Pfizer dose in January - sore arm for 2 days, no other side effects
2nd Pfizer dose in April - REALLY sore arm for 2 days, first night post vacc felt fine, mild chills/aches and brain fog set in 24h after injection, very slight fever/chills/sweats and aches overnight, fine by morning.

(and got home from the 2d dose just in time to hear about Lambeth surge testing and concerns over Pfizer being not so great at fighting the SA variant. Yay! Obviously still better than Covid, lethal or not. )


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 17, 2021)

Oof. Had about five glasses of wine last night, followed by plenty of water, felt pretty good. Woke up at 3am and both ends going. Had the shits and puked up as well, splitting headache. No nausea now, but on paracetamol for the headache, which continues.

All seems to be expected as possible Pfizer side-effects. Only had an achey arm for a day or so off the first jab.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 17, 2021)

I had the AZ a few weeks ago, and nothing was said about not drinking, and nothing in the bumf i was given about it.

I felt fairly shit for a few days - on a couple of evenings i decided that i probably wouldn't feel any worse if i had a beer so did (i rarely have more than one beer on any day as my guts can't handle it)


----------



## moochedit (Apr 17, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I had the AZ a few weeks ago, and nothing was said about not drinking, and nothing in the bumf i was given about it.
> 
> I felt fairly shit for a few days - on a couple of evenings i decided that i probably wouldn't feel any worse if i had a beer so did (i rarely have more than one beer on any day as my guts can't handle it)



From what i read you are fine with a few drinks. I wouldn't worry too much about it.
My first on monday and i generally only drink weekends (fri/sat) anyway so i'm not worrying about that.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 17, 2021)

Good friend had AZ yesterday afternoon, today she is sick as a dog with the 'flu'. She is very angry she was not warned about this side effect. I forget that only people like me that hang out on message boards might actually know this stuff.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 17, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Good friend had AZ yesterday afternoon, today she is sick as a dog with the 'flu'. She is very angry she was not warned about this side effect.


You get given a leaflet explaining exactly that might happen.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 17, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> You get given a leaflet explaining exactly that might happen.


I wouldn't know, I haven't had one yet. That's just what she said. I guess people think those side effects are very rare like most medications when in fact it seems highly likely that you will be sick from this vaccine.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 17, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I wouldn't know, I haven't had one yet. That's just what she said. I guess people think those side effects are very rare like most medications when in fact it seems highly likely that you will be sick from this vaccine.



The leaflet does list the side effects and you are told to read it. I’m sorry she didn’t get told, I was told both times about effects (and asked at my second about effects from the first) as was everyone else I know. I wonder if it’s worth her contacting the centre where she had it done to raise that, I can understand she would be cross about.


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 17, 2021)

the problem with me was that it was explained I'd get side effects but no one thought "this woman is here because of this disability which is made worse by this side effect so we need to factor this in when we're talking to her about the side effects" whereas I'd assumed that it had already been factored in, so I didn't take it as seriously as needed and almost ended up in hospital.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 17, 2021)

Had my first AZ in January and spent most of the next day feeling wiped out. 

Had my second AZ this morning and haven't made any plans for tomorrow.


----------



## agricola (Apr 17, 2021)

Had first dose of AZ on Friday, some soreness in the jabbed arm and a nose that has been running all day so far.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 18, 2021)

Australia are doing a pretty slow vaccine roll out, and now with  the TGA confirming the AZ to be linked directly to blood clotting etc .. ( in a miniscule number of cases) peoples confidence in the vaccination is dropping. There's no sense of urgency, because basicly
there is no covid here. Less than 1000 deaths, and just 7 of those in Qld. So a lot of people are waiting for longer term evidence and information about the vaccines before having them.

I had booked one ( essential worker)  and decided to read this thread because being over 50, I think they'll offer me the AZ. But after reading I've cancelled it on line, and I'll call in to the doctors tomorrow and see if I can have the Pfizer one instead... Otherwise I may wait too.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 18, 2021)

ice-is-forming said:


> I had booked one ( essential worker) and decided to read this thread because being over 50, I think they'll offer me the AZ. But after reading I've cancelled it on line, and I'll call in to the doctors tomorrow and see if I can have the Pfizer one instead... Otherwise I may wait too.


The risk is minimal given you're over 50.  Hope you get vaccinated soon though - Australia is in a very fortunate position infection-wise.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 18, 2021)

I had the Moderna last week and my arm was really sore for 4 days afterwards. Also had a bit of a dizzy spell on day 3.

No mention of drinking when I had mine and I've been on a mini-sesh since so I hope it doesn't affect the immune response.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 18, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The risk is minimal given you're over 50.  Hope you get vaccinated soon though - Australia is in a very fortunate position infection-wise.



It wasn't the blood clot risk that's made me cancel, it's the amount of side effects that people seem to be getting off the AZ. I'd need to plan for having a few days of ' just in case' time off work.

If the Dr says I can have the Pfizer, I'll have it tomorrow


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 18, 2021)

ice-is-forming said:


> It wasn't the blood clot risk that's made me cancel, it's the amount of side effects that people seem to be getting off the AZ. I'd need to plan for having a few days of ' just in case' time off work.
> 
> If the Dr says I can have the Pfizer, I'll have it tomorrow


I really didn’t have anything beyond a sore arm for about a day from AZ.   Just for balance.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 18, 2021)

On Urban.

No side effects.

Pfizer 61%

AZ     27%


----------



## Helen Back (Apr 18, 2021)

My OH had the Pfizer jab yesterday (the 17th) and is now speedrunning all the symptoms of a cold in just a day or two.


----------



## clicker (Apr 18, 2021)

Do we know if men get worse side effects? The only people I've known who've had more than a slight headache and chills are men. Would that follow as they seemed to be getting covid worse too. 
Eta...even the couple of men who I've known had worse side effects, still got over them quickish. Really don't want to put anyone off getting the jab, if they want it.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 18, 2021)

clicker said:


> Do we know if men get worse side effects? The only people I've known who've had more than a slight headache and chills are men. Would that follow as they seemed to be getting covid worse too.
> Eta...even the couple of men who I've known had worse side effects, still got over them quickish. Really don't want to put anyone off getting the jab, if they want it.



It's a fair question and one this poll can't answer, not least because I didn't make it public. (I was thinking something about confidentiality when I made it - seriously).

My sister got really bad side effects though. Entailed a visit to A&E after 7 days. But she has a fair few underlying health problems.


----------



## clicker (Apr 18, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> It's a fair question and one this poll can't answer, not least because I didn't make it public. (I was thinking something about confidentiality when I made it - seriously).
> 
> My sister got really bad side effects though. Entailed a visit to A&E after 7 days. But she has a fair few underlying health problems.


Yes that makes sense. Sorry about your sister.


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 19, 2021)

Hey, I've seen a claim going around online that the pfizer jab can trigger an early period. I've assumed this is bullshit (and is probably down to something like increased stress ----> irregular period) because I've not heard it anywhere more trustworthy? Anyone else seen more about this?


----------



## Idaho (Apr 19, 2021)

Had AZ yesterday afternoon. Went to bed with a headache and body aches. Had a shit night's sleep but feel fine now. No arm aches.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 19, 2021)

ice-is-forming said:


> It wasn't the blood clot risk that's made me cancel, it's the amount of side effects that people seem to be getting off the AZ. I'd need to plan for having a few days of ' just in case' time off work.
> 
> If the Dr says I can have the Pfizer, I'll have it tomorrow



As someone who had bad side effects from AZ I'd still say go ahead with it. And I'm trying to see if my daughter can get vaccinated - she's in the most affected age group, but the incidences are still incredibly low.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 19, 2021)

Had the AZ this morning and feeling strangely tired now, but tbh I feel randomly tired a lot of the time anyway these days.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 19, 2021)

clicker said:


> Do we know if men get worse side effects? The only people I've known who've had more than a slight headache and chills are men. Would that follow as they seemed to be getting covid worse too.
> Eta...even the couple of men who I've known had worse side effects, still got over them quickish. Really don't want to put anyone off getting the jab, if they want it.


Nah, I had much worse side effects than anyone I know irl, and I'm female.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 19, 2021)

Just had my first jab (oxford az) a few mins ago. Doing the 15 mins wait now.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 19, 2021)

15 mins is up so i guess my bill gates 5g chip is online now


----------



## Idaho (Apr 19, 2021)

Idaho said:


> Had AZ yesterday afternoon. Went to bed with a headache and body aches. Had a shit night's sleep but feel fine now. No arm aches.


Back to feeling a bit rough. Early bed I think


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 19, 2021)

Should be getting the Pfizer jab soon. Drs seem to now think I can have it.

I guess if it causes an autoimmune flare I will just have to deal with that if / when it happens.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 19, 2021)

The nurse told me about 40% of az people get no side effects.  I feel fine right now. No arm pain yet. Only been about an hour though!


----------



## Roseygirl (Apr 20, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Should be getting the Pfizer jab soon. Drs seem to now think I can have it.
> 
> I guess if it causes an autoimmune flare I will just have to deal with that if / when it happens.


I think you're brilliant, after all you've been through I can't imagine being you and still considering having the vaccine. Much love x


----------



## Epona (Apr 20, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> Hey, I've seen a claim going around online that the pfizer jab can trigger an early period. I've assumed this is bullshit (and is probably down to something like increased stress ----> irregular period) because I've not heard it anywhere more trustworthy? Anyone else seen more about this?



I think that given most of the people who have had the pfizer jab were in the early group and largely over 60 and then over 50 for the next group, that could be something there isn't a lot of anecdotal evidence on yet.


----------



## Epona (Apr 20, 2021)

moochedit said:


> The nurse told me about 40% of az people get no side effects.  I feel fine right now. No arm pain yet. Only been about an hour though!



I only got tinnitus for 12 hours and that was the only side-effect, couldn't even feel where the injection had gone in my arm.  Double checked with OH (who came in with me in a carer capacity) that they had actually injected me.


----------



## Epona (Apr 20, 2021)

BTW - everyone who has side effects/uwnanted effects SHOULD report them via the Yellow Card scheme.

It is still not accepted that the tinnitus that both I and OH experienced from 15 to 30 minutes onset after the vaccine for the next 12 or more hours are side effects of the vaccine (despite various respected tinnitus help sites having anecdotal articles about it), and it is only by reporting any odd symptoms following vaccination that such things, however minor, can be made known and maybe investigated and incorporated into official literature.  Even if a side effect/unwanted effect is minor and doesn't disrupt your life, reporting it may help others.






						Official MHRA side effect and adverse incident reporting site for coronavirus treatments and vaccines | Coronavirus (COVID-19)
					

The MHRA site for reporting side effects to medicines, vaccines or medical device and diagnostic adverse incidents used in coronavirus treatment




					coronavirus-yellowcard.mhra.gov.uk
				




(EDIT: It is not anti-vaccination to report side effects/unwanted effects, it is helping to provide useful information and data)


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 20, 2021)

Roseygirl said:


> I think you're brilliant, after all you've been through I can't imagine being you and still considering having the vaccine. Much love x



Thanks 🤞
I'm actually terrified. 😥 
I just dont see any other way to live and be of some use. 
My sister needs me and that means cocooning for another 6 months or a year is not an option. Plus 3 pf the people I live with have been vaccinated and have a right to get on with living when restrictions ease. 
I cant expect them to cocoon with me.

I'll cover the allergy issue by having epipens ready.

And if I have an autoimmune flare I'll just have to cope with that too.

I'm doing the lottery this weekend. Maybe my 1 in a million luck will work for me for once 🙂


----------



## moochedit (Apr 20, 2021)

Epona said:


> I only got tinnitus for 12 hours and that was the only side-effect, couldn't even feel where the injection had gone in my arm.  Double checked with OH (who came in with me in a carer capacity) that they had actually injected me.



Yes i can't work out now exactly where they injected me. It was in my left arm. Still no side effects at all for me yet


----------



## Epona (Apr 20, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Yes i can't work out now exactly where they injected me. It was in my left arm. Still no side effects at all for me yet



Yeah you won't be able to see it, it's not the smallpox jab or BCG!


----------



## Idaho (Apr 20, 2021)

Idaho said:


> Back to feeling a bit rough. Early bed I think


A good 10 hours sleep and I seem to be fine. Still barely any arm pain/discomfort. Planning on doing a 10k run later, so that will be a good test of my return to full fettle.


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 20, 2021)

Epona said:


> I think that given most of the people who have had the pfizer jab were in the early group and largely over 60 and then over 50 for the next group, that could be something there isn't a lot of anecdotal evidence on yet.


Thanks - I'll get in contact with the original poster with info about the yellow card scheme. They said its also happened to some women who thought they were post-menopausal and that "there's some research going into it" which could be true but they've not given a source for any of this. 

It's weird, the way urban is you can sort of just trust what you're reading on here to have a degree of credibility because if it doesn't someone else will come along to pick it apart. But you don't get that in most other places.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 20, 2021)

Just got the AZ, will report back when it's had a chance to change my DNA*.


(*it does not change your DNA, don't be silly)


----------



## Sue (Apr 20, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> Hey, I've seen a claim going around online that the pfizer jab can trigger an early period. I've assumed this is bullshit (and is probably down to something like increased stress ----> irregular period) because I've not heard it anywhere more trustworthy? Anyone else seen more about this?


IME not true.


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 20, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Just got the AZ, will report back when it's had a chance to change my DNA*.
> 
> 
> (*it does not change your DNA, don't be silly)


Or not if it changes you into a fish. Fins are useless for typing.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 20, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Or not if it changes you into a fish. Fins are useless for typing.



;wiubou;ibwvbou;vw;oiv;oihqoih


----------



## flypanam (Apr 20, 2021)

Had the AZ at 10.30 this morning, so far so good. Feel a little sleepy but I woke at up at 3am and couldn't get back to sleep.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 20, 2021)

flypanam said:


> Had the AZ at 10.30 this morning, so far so good. Feel a little sleepy but I woke at up at 3am and couldn't get back to sleep.



Same, bit sleepy, lethargic, not sure if I'm just indulging myself or if it's real.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 20, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> It does eem very random then.
> 
> We got texts earlier inviting us to book jabs at the GP's surgery. Mrs Spy was urged to call them first because she's had occasional anaphylactic shocks. She just called them and was just told to make the doctor aware that she's had reactions before, which sounds like pretty lame advice.
> 
> ...



Anaphylaxis is a possibility in any vaccination. Prior to commencing a vaccination parade, you had adrenaline drawn up and ready.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 20, 2021)

We had Pfizer, no effects other than a slightly tender arm for a day or two. Next one on Saturday.


----------



## flypanam (Apr 20, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Same, bit sleepy, lethargic, not sure if I'm just indulging myself or if it's real.


I’m really hungry too.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 20, 2021)

flypanam said:


> I’m really hungry too.



Me too!


----------



## bimble (Apr 20, 2021)

Have my 1st booked for Saturday, just read the last few pages and it looks like I should probably see about cancelling plans made for the Monday.

Sore arm people, could you still drive fine ?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 20, 2021)

bimble said:


> Have my 1st booked for Saturday, just read the last few pages and it looks like I should probably see about cancelling plans made for the Monday.
> 
> Sore arm people, could you still drive fine ?



Yes. Sore is bigging it up a bit, 'vague slight ache' would be a better description.


----------



## prunus (Apr 20, 2021)

bimble said:


> Have my 1st booked for Saturday, just read the last few pages and it looks like I should probably see about cancelling plans made for the Monday.
> 
> Sore arm people, could you still drive fine ?



Yes fine, just felt bruised, as if I’d bashed it quite hard.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 20, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Yes. Sore is bigging it up a bit, 'vague slight ache' would be a better description.



But, that's with the pfizer one, a lot of people are reporting far worst side effects with the AZ one, mind you, I got away with it scott free, not even a sore arm.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## moochedit (Apr 20, 2021)

Still no side effects for me (AZ first jab). Not even a ache in my arm. Coming up to about 21 hours now.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 20, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Still no side effects for me (AZ first jab). Not even a ache in my arm. Coming up to about 21 hours now.



PM your address, I'll post you a mug.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 20, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Same, bit sleepy, lethargic, not sure if I'm just indulging myself or if it's real.





flypanam said:


> I’m really hungry too.


All of this for me today - utterly useless, just thick and knackered, had to tell the boss I wouldn't be likely to get anything done, now spent a few hours dozing on the bed. And definitely weirdly hungry  dunno what that's about.

eta: also thirsty, feel a bit dehydrated


----------



## flypanam (Apr 21, 2021)

So I had a rough night, chills came on at about 8pm. Really bad nights sleep and I feel like I want to vomit. Headache like a christmas hangover. 

I forgot to book the day off work, so I'm getting a cab this morning. Hoping not to throw up in the cab. It's going to be a long day of lone working.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 21, 2021)

Husband had the AZ on Monday, spent all of yesterday in bed feeling shit or sleeping, is back to normal today.


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 21, 2021)

Had AZ yesterday. Been feeling a bit woozy and slightly nauseous since last night. I'm still quite functional but think I'll cancel my plan to go out for the day as I'm a bit worried I could take a turn for the worse halfway through the day.


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 21, 2021)

flypanam said:


> I’m really hungry too.


Me too! I almost never finish a whole pizza as it's too much dough for me but I steamed through one last night. Woke up starving.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 21, 2021)

Still not right from the AZ on Monday (tired, dizzy, can't concentrate, headachy) - bit early to tell whether better than yesterday, though doesn't feel worse so far. I wasn't too bad Tuesday morning but it got worse over the day.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 21, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Had AZ yesterday. Been feeling a bit woozy and slightly nauseous since last night. I'm still quite functional but think I'll cancel my plan to go out for the day as I'm a bit worried I could take a turn for the worse halfway through the day.


Based on my own case I'd advise that, was useless in the afternoon. Particularly if you're driving.


----------



## Signal 11 (Apr 21, 2021)

I had the second AZ on Sunday and haven't had any side effects.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 21, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Had AZ yesterday. Been feeling a bit woozy and slightly nauseous since last night. I'm still quite functional but think I'll cancel my plan to go out for the day as I'm a bit worried I could take a turn for the worse halfway through the day.



nice one. You need to make a yes vote here









						Have you had the vaccine WITH POLL
					

Partner and Stepdad both booked in for jabs this weekend (1st and 2nd,  respectively) now. That light at the end of the tunnel is  getting brighter. :oldthumbsup:  OH had 1st Astra-Zeneca jab yesterday and feels a bit wonky this morning. Nothing major, just a bit knackered and says food tastes a...




					www.urban75.net
				




and spitfire needs to change his no to a yes


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 21, 2021)

Partner had AZ yesterday late afternoon, later had a few beers, today nursing the worst shivery hangover known to mankind.


----------



## Poot (Apr 21, 2021)

Because i am a special snowflake, i had two doses of the Janssen vaccine. No side effects.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 21, 2021)

Had the pfizer yesterday at around 7pm. No side effects so far, bar a raised temp and an achey arm muscle but that's to be expected. I will update if anything changes. 

I must say I did feel relieved to hear I was getting the pfizer after reading and hearing so many people feeling rotten after AZ. Sorry so many of you have felt so rough


----------



## spitfire (Apr 21, 2021)

Couldn’t get out of bed today, slightly sore arm. May have been exacerbated by booze but I don’t feel like I’ve got a hangover. Getting back into the swing now. 

I could probably vote no side effects but there were some minor ones.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 21, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Couldn’t get out of bed today, slightly sore arm. May have been exacerbated by booze but I don’t feel like I’ve got a hangover. Getting back into the swing now.
> 
> I could probably vote no side effects but there were some minor ones.



I meant you to vote in the vaccine poll I linked to, not this one btw.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 21, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> I meant you to vote in the vaccine poll I linked to, not this one btw.



I did both because I am a good boy!


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 21, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> Had the pfizer yesterday at around 7pm. No side effects so far, bar a raised temp and an achey arm muscle but that's to be expected. I will update if anything changes.
> 
> I must say I did feel relieved to hear I was getting the pfizer after reading and hearing so many people feeling rotten after AZ. Sorry so many of you have felt so rough


This encouraged me to look at my temperature. It's currently 37.0, which probably sounds normal but it isn't for me. I'm usually between 36 and 36.5, not uncommonly dropping below 36.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 21, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> This encouraged me to look at my temperature. It's currently 37.0, which probably sounds normal but it isn't for me. I'm usually between 36 and 36.5, not uncommonly dropping below 36.


I didn't measure mine but it was obvious as I looked flushed and wasn't feeling cold as I usually do lately.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 21, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I did both because I am a good boy!



And now I did the 3rd one which i think is the one you wanted me to vote in the first place. Hard work this voting lark, blimey.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 21, 2021)

Had the AZ last Saturday and felt fine except for some slight numbness in my hand, and a feeling of extreme tiredness for about 48 hours.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 21, 2021)

mwgdrwg said:


> Had the AZ last Saturday and felt fine except for some slight numbness in my hand, and a feeling of extreme tiredness for about 48 hours.



And you're another who voted no on this poll









						Have you had the vaccine WITH POLL
					

Partner and Stepdad both booked in for jabs this weekend (1st and 2nd,  respectively) now. That light at the end of the tunnel is  getting brighter. :oldthumbsup:  OH had 1st Astra-Zeneca jab yesterday and feels a bit wonky this morning. Nothing major, just a bit knackered and says food tastes a...




					www.urban75.net
				




And can now vote YES!

Exciting!


----------



## Combustible (Apr 21, 2021)

Was SinoVac'd today, no real side-effects so far, besides a very slight arm ache.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 21, 2021)

had az on monday at a vaccination centre. extensive bumpf about side effects including blood clotting risks, also mentioned in the chat. prominent signs that they only do az and you can't choose anything else. no side effects


----------



## flypanam (Apr 22, 2021)

Woke up this morning, feel good. voted.


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm recovered today, got off pretty lightly really - just a day and a half of feeling a bit woozy. I'll fill out the poll for now but I'm aware that side-effects can strike up to several weeks after.


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 22, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> feeling a bit woozy.


That's me right now. Had my first AZ yesterday.

Have answered some mails, countersigned a contract now I'm off back to bed for a bit.


----------



## not a trot (Apr 22, 2021)

2nd dose of Pfizer booked for next Thursday. Wife had 2nd dose of Astra yesterday.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 22, 2021)

Officially no side effects for pfizer apart from slight fatigue ..but TBF that could be unrelated. My arm was sore till last night but fine now. Pretty impressed and guess what? My mam saw how well I looked and has agreed she will have the pfizer if it's offered. Phew.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 22, 2021)

I seem to be ok now. That was the AZ on Monday morning, bit crap Monday afternoon and Tuesday morning, really crap Tuesday afternoon and Wednesday (exhaustion, dizziness, some minor aches/chills/headache but no fever), vaguely fuzzy this morning but nothing too odd. I've put it down as "48 hours" on the poll.

looked again at the work thing that was baffling me entirely Monday/Tuesday and fixed it in like fifteen minutes


----------



## IC3D (Apr 22, 2021)

Moderna last Friday. Arm felt like I was hit by a bat, thought I got away with it but have been wiped out for last 3 days.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 22, 2021)

My brain keeps thinking 'i have pfizer guilt' like survivor guilt


----------



## Wilf (Apr 22, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Me too! I almost never finish a whole pizza as it's too much dough for me but I steamed through one last night. Woke up starving.


I duly reported my 'slightly ropey achiness' with the AZ, but I definitely felt hungry as well! Didn't both mentioning it as it seemed a bit random.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 22, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> While we're on nice round numbers in the poll.
> 
> Pfizer
> No side effects 58%
> ...



Compared to that ^

Now.

Pfizer
No side effects 60%
Effects < 48 hours 34%
Longer 6%

(sample = 73)

AZ
No side effects 26%
Effects < 48 hours 57%
Longer 17%

(sample = 152)


As the jabbed supposedly get younger, and are almost exclusively AZ jabbed, the % for longer side effects has risen significantly from 12-17%. The no side effects figure has remained constant.


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 23, 2021)

purves grundy said:


> That's me right now. Had my first AZ yesterday.
> 
> Have answered some mails, countersigned a contract now I'm off back to bed for a bit.


Hale and hearty this morning


----------



## bimble (Apr 24, 2021)

So far my only side effect is being unusually hungry    (AZ this morning). if that carries on my cunning plan of having enough food in the house in case i get unwell will be ruined cos i'll eat it all today.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 24, 2021)

Finally got called for Pfizer vaccine next week. 
Mixed emotions.


----------



## IC3D (Apr 24, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Finally got called for Pfizer vaccine next week.
> Mixed emotions.


I can understand why from whats gone on. Had mine last week only because of a specific family member who needs support.
Still feel pretty pft about it.


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 24, 2021)

I might have given my response too soon. I've had long covid all year and am finally recovering. Last couple of days have felt a bit of setback in terms of my energy levels - guess we'll have to see how long it lasts.


----------



## bimble (Apr 24, 2021)

flypanam said:


> I’m really hungry too.


I have basically been snacking the whole time since the vaccine this morning and now i'm making dinner, at 5pm. If this is a side effect its good, i am not great at eating food usually.
Also feel very sleepy but that could well just be my natural state after a long-feeling week. Maybe if i go to bed really early i can sleep through any crapper symptoms.


----------



## bimble (Apr 25, 2021)

so really suddenly, between 5 and 6 pm yesterday, from feeling fine i got all the symptoms of a nasty flu (muscle aches & shivering with fever), seriously rough, and now it's gone, so 12 hours of that. I just feel sort of wtf and weak now, a bit dazed, but its all stopped, that was intense but short.


----------



## Epona (Apr 25, 2021)

bimble said:


> So far my only side effect is being unusually hungry    (AZ this morning). if that carries on my cunning plan of having enough food in the house in case i get unwell will be ruined cos i'll eat it all today.



I didn't count it as a side effect here, but there is evidence on the what are you having for tea thread that the night I had my AZ vaccine and possibly the night after too I gorged myself stupid on large meals plus extra chips plus junk food (crisps, biscuits, caramel bars) - hollow feeling almost like prednisolone effects.  It was the opposite of what OH experienced, he barely ate for 2 days and felt nauseous and fluey.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 25, 2021)

Just been and had my AZ jab. Have voted according; will change if/when side effects occur.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 25, 2021)

Just had the AZ jab in a community centre over the county line in N Yorks. Impressively well organized.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 25, 2021)

ex had the AZ yesterday down in rayleigh, feeling like she has a flu today, very well organised, in one door and out the other in about 5 minutes.
She has a needle phonia and told the vaccinator not to tell her anything till after it was done, and it was done already (guessing the needle phobia and anxiety might be flagged up on their notes?)
e2a: she only read the side effect leaflet after the onset.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 25, 2021)

As the afternoon has turned to evening I've become physically fatigued - not massively but enough that normal moving around the house takes effort. Arm now aching. Various aches and twinges in various muscles of my legs. Mentally fine, physically slow.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 26, 2021)

Feverish night, I was very hot and woke up every hour or so. Kept dreaming of a "uploaded" bar of how much the vaccine was working lol. 
Arm batters this morning, things ache, I wouldn't be able to.make it from car to desk so I'm stopping at home.


----------



## Epona (Apr 26, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Feverish night, I was very hot and woke up every hour or so. Kept dreaming of a "uploaded" bar of how much the vaccine was working lol.
> Arm batters this morning, things ache, I wouldn't be able to.make it from car to desk so I'm stopping at home.



Sorry to hear you had a bad night.  Your dream sounds fascinating however!  Wonderful way for your sleeping self to accommodate what had happened that day!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 26, 2021)

Epona said:


> Sorry to hear you had a bad night.  Your dream sounds fascinating however!  Wonderful way for your sleeping self to accommodate what had happened that day!


It was frustrating! I'm almost trying to "enjoy" these side effects as it means my immune system is doing what it's supposed to.


----------



## Epona (Apr 26, 2021)

S☼I said:


> It was frustrating! I'm almost trying to "enjoy" these side effects as it means my immune system is doing what it's supposed to.



Getting side effects does not mean the vaccine is working better or that your immune system is reacting to it better.  If that was the case, then 60%+ of people who get the vaccine and do not get side effects are not protected.  It's more like my OH cannot have a glass of milk without getting the rampant shits and I can chug a pint with no ill effect.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 26, 2021)

I woke up at 5am with a sore arm and Heroin by the Velvet Underground playing on a loop in my head.  Just walked the boy to school and feel mildly stoned.  I'm wfh and have no meetings or deadlines today so I'm going to sit down quietly and read my book this morning   Stll planning to go out on my bike at lunchtime but this may be a shorter and less hilly ride than usual.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 26, 2021)

I had the AZ one last week. Had it around lunchtime, didn't feel any effects until about midnight when I started to get the chills a bit, which went on for much of the night. The next day I felt generally nauseated, worst in the morning. Day after that, I was pretty much fine again except for a little bit of a sore arm.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 26, 2021)

I hadn't read any of this thread until now by the way, because if I had I would have started worrying about whether I'd get horrible side effects.

If there's another thread about 2nd jabs where everyone says the side effects were less bad, please point me to it. If there's one with everyone saying the 2nd jab is worse, don't point me to it.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 26, 2021)

teuchter said:


> I hadn't read any of this thread until now by the way, because if I had I would have started worrying about whether I'd get horrible side effects.
> 
> If there's another thread about 2nd jabs where everyone says the side effects were less bad, please point me to it. If there's one with everyone saying the 2nd jab is worse, don't point me to it.


Most are reporting the second jab side effects are not as bad.









						Have you had the SECOND covid jab yet?
					

Take 2. Apologies to the people who already voted on the one I cocked up.




					www.urban75.net


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 26, 2021)

Coffee and paracetamol seem to be keeping the symptoms in check (and sitting in bed listening to music and reading with a cat on my knee)


----------



## Spandex (Apr 26, 2021)

I had the AstraZeneca jab on Saturday afternoon. I woke up Sunday feeling like crap, so I had some Paramol and then some more Paramol and then I got stoned and by that point I was feeling pretty fucking good. This morning I had a foggy head and feel quite pleasant, but with a small bruise on my arm. 

Not sure that helps with describing any side effects of the vaccine.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 26, 2021)

AZ on friday.  Sat woke up with a sore shoulder (above not at the injection site), had a low level fever for a bit but paracetamol/ibuprofen knocked that on the head.

Shoulder is still sore but not as bad as it was.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 26, 2021)

PursuedByBears said:


> Coffee and paracetamol seem to be keeping the symptoms in check (and sitting in bed listening to music and reading with a cat on my knee)


I think we're having pretty much the same experience. That "mildly stoned" feeling is present and correct for me - I just went back to bed for an hour and woke to stare out the window for ten minutes.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 26, 2021)

Just crashed out, unable to move, for three hours. Slept. Quite pleasant tbh.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 26, 2021)

I've also gone back to bed. Mrs B has taken the boy to Beavers while I snooze.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 26, 2021)

How you doing PursuedByBears ?
I just feel really knackered, almost grainy hungover tired. I failed to finish my tea, which is very rare!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 26, 2021)

about a week ago (a bit over 2 weeks after vaccination) I did noticeably feel a bit less crap one day.  

nothing drastic after the first few days, just minor headaches and general undefined crappy feeling.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 26, 2021)

S☼I said:


> How you doing PursuedByBears ?
> I just feel really knackered, almost grainy hungover tired. I failed to finish my tea, which is very rare!


Tired but I think I'm starting to feel better.


----------



## Saffy (Apr 27, 2021)

Has anyone else had a really sore arm and lack of strength after their jab? 
My husband had the Moderna a week and a half ago and he can't sleep at night because of the pain in his shoulder. During the day, while he's using it, it seems ok but when he's resting it begins to hurt.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 27, 2021)

Saffy said:


> Has anyone else had a really sore arm and lack of strength after their jab?
> My husband had the Moderna a week and a half ago and he can't sleep at night because of the pain in his shoulder. During the day, while he's using it, it seems ok but when he's resting it begins to hurt.



I was the same after first Pfizer, only lasted 24 hours though. Over a week is slightly concerning.


----------



## Saffy (Apr 27, 2021)

Yeah, I'm making him call the doctor this morning. I'm not sure they can do anything but I feel like they should know this is going on with him.


----------



## BassJunkie (Apr 27, 2021)

I had the AZ vaccine. The only side effect being a profound and abiding gratitude for science and medicine. 

Before we get too carried away with side effects, let's not forget that 28% of those on vaccine trials who were given the placebo experienced side effects from it. Almost 1 in 3. From a placebo.


----------



## bimble (Apr 27, 2021)

Been slightly reluctant to update because tbh its been shit, I'm almost fine again but not quite. Worst was done in 12 hours and fever is totally gone now but I think its a good idea if people prepare themselves for the possibility of being not able to function normally at all for a couple of days after having the jab, like don't plan to do anything strenuous or difficult or social. 
I think tbh this should be factored in to people's work schedules, 2 days off should be an automatic thing you get with your sticker.  
I dont know whether having antibodies already makes you more likely to have a rough time, seems so anecdotally.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 27, 2021)

Pfizer 24 hours later. My arm hurts a bit.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 27, 2021)

BassJunkie said:


> I had the AZ vaccine. The only side effect being a profound and abiding gratitude for science and medicine.
> 
> Before we get too carried away with side effects, let's not forget that 28% of those on vaccine trials who were given the placebo experienced side effects from it. Almost 1 in 3. From a placebo.


I said something similar to a neighbour and came back and looked it up and it's actually nocebo. Placebo's when the body decides it's got better, nocebo when it decides it's got worse.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 27, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I said something similar to a neighbour and came back and looked it up and it's actually nocebo. Placebo's when the body decides it's got better, nocebo when it decides it's got worse.


I think it's 'nocebo effect' rather than being given a nocebo. You can be given a placebo and then experience a placebo effect or a nocebo effect.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 27, 2021)

Had today off work too. Have improved today, no side effects now other than my arm still aches. So approx 12 hours before side effects followed by 48 hours of them.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 28, 2021)

Had second Pfizer yesterday, minimal side effects - bit nauseous and light headed, and a crap night's sleep, all of which can just as easily be chalked up to PMT tbh. Arm is slightly tender. 

I was totally expecting another 24 hours of feeling shit, so a pleasant surprise there.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 28, 2021)

Much the same for me as others.  I had AZ yesterday and I’ve just spent the most dreadful night shivering and sweating, having fever dreams and with a headache.  I took paracetamol at 4:30 in the morning and that helped a lot — went back to sleep then until 6.  I feel now like I have a fuzzy head with the edges of a headache, a bit of nausea and just generally achy and grotty.  I’m glad I knew this could happen — if I had been completely clueless then I might have been a bit worried!


----------



## Santino (Apr 28, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Much the same for me as others.  I had AZ yesterday and I’ve just spent the most dreadful night shivering and sweating, having fever dreams and with a headache.  I took paracetamol at 4:30 in the morning and that helped a lot — went back to sleep then until 6.  I feel now like I have a fuzzy head with the edges of a headache, a bit of nausea and just generally achy and grotty.  I’m glad I knew this could happen — if I had been completely clueless then I might have been a bit worried!


I blame a lack of moral fibre.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 28, 2021)

quimcunx said:


> Pfizer 24 hours later. My arm hurts a bit.



Upped this to felt exceedingly sleepy for a lot of the day. 

Pretty much feel ok today, day 2.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 28, 2021)

I still feel not quite right; vaguely hungover and concentrating is an effort.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 28, 2021)

I'm virtually teetotal at present so haven't had a hangover for more than a year now. But the way I felt on the day after having the AZ was very similar to how I feel on day 2 of a hangover.


----------



## bimble (Apr 28, 2021)

It's day 4 here and i feel like my brain is finally more or less working normally again, as far as that can be said. The last few days have been a constant feeling of putting the shoes away in the fridge type thing, but with work emails, so not brilliant.


----------



## BlanketAddict (Apr 28, 2021)

First jab of AZ yesterday 2pm. 
All good until about 10pm, then hellish night of sweating/freezing/headache etc. 

Rallied this afternoon for a couple of hours, thought I'd seen the back of it but now feel worse than ever again. 

Don't know if anyone had similar but my hands are bad, like I've sat on them (dead hands) but the sensation won't go away.  Don't think there's a circulation problem, they're the normal colour. 

Also had crazy dreams in the couple hours sleep I got, one of which was a dream about what I was actually doing, sleeping in my bed with a temperature. Weird.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 28, 2021)

Yeah, the fever dreams were a bit special.  I dreamt that the piece of writing I’m currently working on was alive and the sentences were marching all over me whilst I was trying to sleep in, yes, the bed I was actually in.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 28, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Yeah, the fever dreams were a bit special.  I dreamt that the piece of writing I’m currently working on was alive and the sentences were marching all over me whilst I was trying to sleep in, yes, the bed I was actually in.


How have you been today? Did you get that pleasant wasted feeling?


----------



## kabbes (Apr 28, 2021)

S☼I said:


> How have you been today? Did you get that pleasant wasted feeling?


I had to endure about 4 hours of online meetings, so not so much


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 29, 2021)

Got pfizer today.
There was a burning stinging sensation initially. Then came some dizziness ...weird sensation....and then some itching. 
Bed for me ... zzzzzzz

 I'll be fine.


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 29, 2021)

bimble said:


> It's day 4 here and i feel like my brain is finally more or less working normally again, as far as that can be said. The last few days have been a constant feeling of putting the shoes away in the fridge type thing, but with work emails, so not brilliant.


I'm a week and two days post-AZ and my head still isn't clear, though I'm not as tired as I was. It's not been helped by it worsening my hayfever (as long covid has done generally).


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 29, 2021)

Another 9 deaths associated with rare blood clots after the AZ jab.   

Hopefully now the advice has been updated on when to seek medical advice, that number as a percentage with start coming down.



> In a weekly update on side effects from COVID-19 vaccines, the Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency (MHRA) said there were a total of 209 clots with low platelet counts following vaccination with AstraZeneca’s shot, compared to a total of 168 reported last week.
> 
> There were 41 deaths following the clots in Britain, the MHRA said, an increase of 9 from last week’s figures, although experts say historic cases might still be feeding through to the totals, and the clots are set to remain a rare event. About 22 million first doses of the AstraZeneca vaccine have been administered in Britain.











						British regulator cites 41 more blood clot reports following AstraZeneca shots
					

Britain's medicine regulator on Thursday said there had been a further 41 reports of rare blood clots after doses of AstraZeneca's COVID-19 vaccine, but that the benefits of the shot continued to outweigh the risks for the majority of people.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 29, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Another 9 deaths associated with rare blood clots after the AZ jab.
> 
> Hopefully now the advice has been updated on when to seek medical advice, that number as a percentage with start coming down.


Who sees that advice? I got no verbal advice and no leaflet at my jab. So I have to look up any medical advice. But how many people will do that if they don't feel poorly initially?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 29, 2021)

BlanketAddict said:


> First jab of AZ yesterday 2pm.
> All good until about 10pm, then hellish night of sweating/freezing/headache etc.
> 
> Rallied this afternoon for a couple of hours, thought I'd seen the back of it but now feel worse than ever again.
> ...


Yeh, I was bad with all that, and had the hands thing - pins and needles for hours.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 29, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Who sees that advice? I got no verbal advice and no leaflet at my jab. So I have to look up any medical advice. But how many people will do that if they don't feel poorly initially?



Since the advice was updated, IIRC end of Mar./early Apr., you should get both verbal advice & the updated leaflet too.


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 29, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Since the advice was updated, IIRC end of Mar./early Apr., you should get both verbal advice & the updated leaflet too.


I got a badge


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 29, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> I got a badge


 I didn't.   

Where did you get your jab, was it at a NHS or GP site?


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 29, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Another 9 deaths associated with rare blood clots after the AZ jab.
> 
> Hopefully now the advice has been updated on when to seek medical advice, that number as a percentage with start coming down.
> 
> ...



You really are bang out of luck if that happens to you.  That being said I will be glad when my first one is out of the way.


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 29, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I didn't.
> 
> Where did you get your jab, was it at a NHS or GP site?


Not very clear cut. I was invited by GP but went to a site with NHS branding that seems to be serving a cluster of GPs in the area, and maybe others besides.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 29, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Not very clear cut. I was invited by GP but went to a site with NHS branding that seems to be serving a cluster of GPs in the area, and maybe others besides.


Sounds like a GP hub, I had my first AZ jab at my GP hub on 20the March, and the story had only just broke, and I was verbally given advice, that's before the MHRA had updated their advice.

My SiL is on the front desk at a NHS site, booking people in, she's giving verbal advice & told me they are also giving out the up to date leaflet, which arrived a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2021)

Today I heard a colleague refer to the Pfizer jab as 'the posh one'


----------



## Sue (Apr 29, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Today I heard a colleague refer to the Pfizer jab as 'the posh one'


I got the Pfizer so.... .


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2021)

Sue said:


> I got the Pfizer so.... .


you have now been upgraded and can now unlock your privileges


----------



## ddraig (Apr 29, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Today I heard a colleague refer to the Pfizer jab as 'the posh one'


My sibling living in Berlin says it's considered posh over there


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 29, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Another 9 deaths associated with rare blood clots after the AZ jab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> the Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency (MHRA) said there were a total of 209 clots with low platelet counts following vaccination with AstraZeneca’s shot



I've never understood that. Platelets are responsible for clotting so how can you get clots with a low platelet count unless they have all clumped together?


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 30, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> I've never understood that. Platelets are responsible for clotting so how can you get clots with a low platelet count unless they have all clumped together?



*Prothrombotic immune thrombocytopenia*

Scientists have termed the condition “vaccine-induced prothrombotic immune thrombocytopenia” (*VIPIT)
Thrombocytopenia is a condition whereby the numbers of thrombocytes (very small blood particles, or platelets) are markedly reduced. Platelets form clots to stop bleeding, so when you don’t have enough platelets in your blood, your body can’t form clots. This can lead to excessive bleeding.
In rare cases of thrombocytopenia, clots can develop in the vessels draining blood from the brain. VIPIT appears to present 4-20 days after vaccination, and so far, the issue has been largely associated with women under the age of 65.*
The vaccine stimulates our immune system to generate antibodies against the spike protein, which then primes the body to mount an immune response against SARS-CoV-2 if it encounters the virus in the future.

But *in some people*, the AstraZeneca vaccine seems to produce antibodies that react with platelets, making them stick together, leading the blood to clot. This in turn reduces circulating platelet numbers, and hence the thrombocytopenia.

These antibodies are similar to those found in some people on a blood-thinning drug called heparin. The immune response to heparin generates antibodies that bind to platelets. This can lead to blood clots in some people, called *heparin-induced thrombocytopenia.* As many as one in 20 patients *receiving heparin* develop thrombocytopenia.








						COVID-19 side effects: What is thrombocytopenia, that's being linked to the AstraZeneca vaccine?-Health News , Firstpost
					

Naturally occurring thrombocytopenia affects about one in 30,000 adults a year in the United States.




					www.google.com


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 30, 2021)

Arm is very sore.
Sore throat. Bunged up nose. Feeling achy and sweaty.
Pains in joints.  Neck particularly sore.
Staying in bed today.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 30, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Arm is very sore.
> Sore throat. Bunged up nose. Feeling achy and sweaty.
> Pains in joints.  Neck particularly sore.
> Staying in bed today.


Take care. Have three paracetamol and keep a drink close.


----------



## steveseagull (Apr 30, 2021)

Had first AZ yesterday but I also had either hayfever or a cold so was feeling pretty shitty anyway.

Worst night's sleep in a long time. Mind racing 1000 MPH, anxiety etc. Feel a lot better on all fronts today despite lack of sleep.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 30, 2021)

Had AZ at 9am yesterday. From around midnight had a hellish night of high temperature and fever. Bigger problem though is it seems to have kicked off my weird auto immune response where my body creates massively excessive levels of an enzyme called CK. As a result I’m now in a huge amount of muscle pain. It’ll go down over the next 24 hours or so if past experience is anything to go by.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 30, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Had AZ at 9am yesterday. From around midnight had a hellish night of high temperature and fever. Bigger problem though is it seems to have kicked off my weird auto immune response where my body creates massively excessive levels of an enzyme called CK. As a result I’m now in a huge amount of muscle pain. It’ll go down over the next 24 hours or so if past experience is anything to go by.



Shit .. I know that elevated CK feeling. 
Hope you'll be ok. (((beesonthewhatnow )))


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 30, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Take care. Have three paracetamol and keep a drink close.




I've had 6 paracetamols since the jab yesterday. 
They're only dulling this. 
Sleep helps in that I am not aware of pain when asleep.

Hopefully its just short term pain for longterm gain 🙂
I can put up with that.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 30, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Shit .. I know that elevated CK feeling.
> Hope you'll be ok. (((beesonthewhatnow )))


Ah, have you had it then? Never met anyone else before!


----------



## nagapie (Apr 30, 2021)

And this is why I can't rebook for me vaccination, I cannot be out of commission for even 24 hrs.


----------



## Sue (Apr 30, 2021)

nagapie said:


> And this is why I can't rebook for me vaccination, I cannot be out of commission for even 24 hrs.


But most people have no/very mild side effects. (And imagine how long you could be out of commission if you got the bloody virus...  )


----------



## nagapie (Apr 30, 2021)

Sue said:


> But most people have no/very mild side effects. (And imagine how long you could be out of commission if you got the bloody virus...  )


Everyone in my house has had the virus, I must have too. All my office colleagues have had it too. 
Judging by this thread, most have a bad reaction of at least 24hrs to AZ.
How would I look after my children?


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 30, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Ah, have you had it then? Never met anyone else before!



Sent u a pm
Yes. I have polymiositis. The first time it hit I was left unable to walk. It was a very extreme autoimmune reaction. So bad that I was put on 120mg prednisolone and hospitalised for 3 weeks. Took me 6 months to walk again and 4 years to feel normal as in without constant pain. 
The immunosuppressants I've been on since have kept it somewhat under control. But I get a CPK test every 6 weeks or so.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 30, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Sent u a pm
> Yes. I have polymiositis. The first time it hit I was left unable to walk. It was a very extreme autoimmune reaction. So bad that I was put on 120mg prednisolone and hospitalised for 3 weeks. Took me 6 months to walk again and 4 years to feel normal as in without constant pain.
> The immunosuppressants I've been on since have kept it somewhat under control. But I get a CPK test every 6 weeks or so.




It just goes to show how strong our immune systems are. 🤪


----------



## Mogden (Apr 30, 2021)

Second Pfizer jab this week. I've got numbness in that arm anyway so achy arm isn't much of an issue but I did feel like I had a proper lumpy armpit even though it wasn't. Had a good sleep but no other after effects as far as I can tell. I had a positive Covid test between the 1st jab and this one but I doubt that it was a truly positive test as I had no symptoms at all.

I did get mad about the stupid old witch who bunched up right behind me when getting onto the bus to go to the vaccine place, chatted to her mate when the bus pulled up at our destination, thus partly blocking the aisle, and then upon seeing me with headphones on at the bus stop for the journey back came over and tapped me on the arm to ask about the next bus because I couldn't hear her asking. I gave her THAT look and said "You REALLY shouldn't be touching people"


----------



## Sue (Apr 30, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Everyone in my house has had the virus, I must have too. All my office colleagues have had it too.
> Judging by this thread, most have a bad reaction of at least 24hrs to AZ.
> How would I look after my children?


Guess you need to weigh things up. Tbh, I was more worried about long Covid than the thing itself.


----------



## Saffy (Apr 30, 2021)

Had AZ at 10am yesterday. Was fine until about 9pm when my skin started to hurt. Had an awful night of chills and fever - I've never felt so cold! 
My mind was racing too and needed the radio on all night to help ease it. 
Then the sweat came! I need a shower but the thought of getting out of the shower is putting me off. Feel much better than last night but still have hurty skin.


----------



## steveseagull (Apr 30, 2021)

Saffy said:


> Had AZ at 10am yesterday. Was fine until about 9pm when my skin started to hurt. Had an awful night of chills and fever - I've never felt so cold!
> My mind was racing too and needed the radio on all night to help ease it.
> Then the sweat came! I need a shower but the thought of getting out of the shower is putting me off. Feel much better than last night but still have hurty skin.



Also had mind racing last night. Did not have the rest to the extent you did though.


----------



## Saffy (Apr 30, 2021)

One step towards being able to see my Mum though.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 30, 2021)

.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 30, 2021)

Just had an hour of really intense shivering. And then it stopped as suddenly as it had started. All very weird


----------



## nagapie (Apr 30, 2021)

Why are there so many intense reactions for so many with the AZ/covid vaccines when the other vaccines humans get have almost no side effects for the majority? Genuine question. Is it because it's a novel virus?


----------



## magneze (Apr 30, 2021)

That's not true - getting mild flu symptoms from the flu vaccine is expected for example. I didn't get that but my Dad did.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 30, 2021)

People without reactions are less likely to post about them. My octogenarian parents didn't report any reaction to AZ either time.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 30, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Why are there so many intense reactions for so many with the AZ/covid vaccines when the other vaccines humans get have almost no side effects for the majority? Genuine question. Is it because it's a novel virus?


Lot's of them have varying side effects. The malaria one can make you feel bloody awful for a short while.


----------



## killer b (Apr 30, 2021)

I had my jab this morning (AZ), nothing yet - anybody got any idea when shit is likely to kick in (if it does at all)?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 30, 2021)

When you have virtually the entire population getting a vaccine, and also not just older people (who tend to have fewer side effects as far as I understand) then you're going to hear more stories about the effects. Especially if people in your own age group are tending to get the vaccine around the same time.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 30, 2021)

killer b said:


> I had my jab this morning, nothing yet - anybody got any idea when shit is likely to kick in (if it does at all)?


Give it 12 hours


----------



## killer b (Apr 30, 2021)

cheers!


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 30, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Why are there so many intense reactions for so many with the AZ/covid vaccines when the other vaccines humans get have almost no side effects for the majority? Genuine question. Is it because it's a novel virus?



I'm no expert but I think there may be something in it that they haven't had time to really refine it.  The world was burning and we need to put the fire out.  Later versions may not have the same sort of short term body load.  But yeah, we get reactions to all sorts of really common things.  Milk gives me acne on my back.  Oral steroids give me terrible throat ulcers.  I'm allergic to aspirin.

I dunno from what people are describing it just sounds like some people get a bit ill for a day or two.  In normal life we just accept that is part and parcel of life.  Each year we're going to get ill a few times.  That's how I'm approaching it anyway.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 30, 2021)

quimcunx said:


> People without reactions are less likely to post about them. My octogenarian parents didn't report any reaction to AZ either time.


It seems to not be the older population suffering the side effects.

Even in real life, not social media, four out of five people are telling me they got bad flu for 24-48 hrs. 
I guess maybe people would report the same if so many had the flu vaccine at once.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 30, 2021)

nagapie said:


> It seems to not be the older population suffering the side effects.



That makes sense.  Their immune system isn't as strong so the response will be less strong.  Its the same reason why its mostly old people dying from covid.  

In general it is my understanding that a lot of vaccines are not as effective in older people as they are in younger people.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2021)

killer b said:


> I had my jab this morning (AZ), nothing yet - anybody got any idea when shit is likely to kick in (if it does at all)?


I thought it was called the 'Oxford Vaccine'? Or is the UK association not marketable at the moment?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 30, 2021)

killer b said:


> I had my jab this morning (AZ), nothing yet - anybody got any idea when shit is likely to kick in (if it does at all)?


This evening. I think it was about 10 hours from jab to shivers for me


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 30, 2021)

S☼I said:


> This evening. I think it was about 10 hours from jab to shivers for me


Same, jab was at 9am, started feeling odd before bed, full on fever after midnight. 

All seems to have gone as quickly ass it arrived, now I'm just dealing with my elevated CK levels which shouldn't be an issue for anyone else...


----------



## killer b (Apr 30, 2021)

Badgers said:


> I thought it was called the 'Oxford Vaccine'? Or is the UK association not marketable at the moment?


I don't really care.


----------



## killer b (Apr 30, 2021)

I just wanted to say which vaccine I'd had, and 'the oxford vaccine' is a full 16 keystrokes more than 'AZ'


----------



## Jay Park (Apr 30, 2021)

I had a covid scare the last week. A restaurant we frequent shut the doors at 10pm and the chef and his family - family run business - had a bender with us until about 3am. You can get in big trouble here for being in a public place of business after 10pm as everyone is supposed to piss off home at that time. Felt freaky all week and got my covid check on Weds. Negative, but I felt so guilty that I'd behaved, in part due to the booze, recklessly and in lieu of the set government guidelines. Especially in a place where they've handled it extremely well.

I was waiting on getting my vaccine cos youngish and healthyish but am having a think on it now. The last thing I wanna do is go spreading it about.

Just my 2 pennies worth.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 30, 2021)

Just been Pfizered up - will let you know tomorrow how I fare,  I guess. I was quite surprised to get it as thought they were holding Pfizer back for 2nd doses so I'd get AZ or Moderna. But then it was a really big centre (at Saracens rugby stadium) so presumably has capacity to hold freezers for it.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 30, 2021)

And now I'll post that on the right thread.

That's a lot of people in one day.

There's always a poll.









						Have you had the vaccine WITH POLL
					

Partner and Stepdad both booked in for jabs this weekend (1st and 2nd,  respectively) now. That light at the end of the tunnel is  getting brighter. :oldthumbsup:  OH had 1st Astra-Zeneca jab yesterday and feels a bit wonky this morning. Nothing major, just a bit knackered and says food tastes a...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 30, 2021)

Day after Pfizer vaccine 1. 
Arm is a lot better. 
Bad pain in lower back.
Some weakness in my legs which is a bit of a concern.
Overall...not as bad as I thought. 


Touches wood....😁


----------



## killer b (May 1, 2021)

24 hours in, I'm a bit achey like I went for a run without stretching, and the arm that was injected is a bit more sore. Maybe felt a bit shivery last night, but it might just have been cold. Otherwise fine.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 1, 2021)

Thought I was past the worst, apparently not. Shivers started again half an hour ago and I’ve just been violently sick.

Great.


----------



## Aladdin (May 1, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Day after Pfizer vaccine 1.
> Arm is a lot better.
> Bad pain in lower back.
> Some weakness in my legs which is a bit of a concern.
> ...




Oh. 

I woke up thinking there was a kettle boiling in my bedroom.

I've got tinnitus.

😳

I hope it goes away.


----------



## spitfire (May 1, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Oh.
> 
> I woke up thinking there was a kettle boiling in my bedroom.
> 
> ...



I've heard it passes.

I've got a funny rash on my arm where I was jabbed nearly 2 weeks ago now. It's not itchy or anything. Looks like I've caught myself on a BBQ or hot oven.


----------



## Sue (May 2, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Thought I was past the worst, apparently not. Shivers started again half an hour ago and I’ve just been violently sick.
> 
> Great.


I'm sorry you're not well. But you got a vaccination against something that could kill you. That is indeed pretty great.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 2, 2021)

Sue said:


> I'm sorry you're not well. But you got a vaccination against something that could kill you. That is indeed pretty great.


Oh, absolutely


----------



## platinumsage (May 2, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I've heard it passes.
> 
> I've got a funny rash on my arm where I was jabbed nearly 2 weeks ago now. It's not itchy or anything. Looks like I've caught myself on a BBQ or hot oven.



I had the BCG vaccination in my mid-20s, which is unusual. I had an itchy rash for two years!


----------



## platinumsage (May 2, 2021)

When I became eligible I booked online using the national website. There was nowhere local to me in this city, so I chose a small town full of old people, figuring that they’d probably all be getting second doses of Pfizer so I stood a better chance of getting Pfizer there. 

Later in the day got a text from my GP inviting me to go and get “AZ only”. I didn't think places normally advertised in advance what they are giving out...

Will find out on Wednesday what I’m getting.


----------



## Cloo (May 2, 2021)

So I had Pfizer and a pretty sore arm that developed after a few hours and lasted 24 hours,  but almost totally gone now. Muscles complained a little more than usual when moving about,  but no flu-ey feeling really.


----------



## rutabowa (May 3, 2021)

I had the astra zeneca yesterday morning and have had no side effects whatsoever so far... well except for a slightly bruised arm. I had to cycle quite a long way in the rain straight after, I reckon that helped.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 3, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> I had the astra zeneca yesterday morning and have had no side effects whatsoever so far... well except for a slightly bruised arm. I had to cycle quite a long way in the rain straight after, I reckon that helped.



Join the club & have a mug.


----------



## rutabowa (May 3, 2021)

my partner happened to have the jab on the same day and is claiming to feel ill today, not sure I believe it.


----------



## two sheds (May 3, 2021)

yeh he'll be swinging the lead  I'd tell him that


----------



## rutabowa (May 3, 2021)

Swinging the lead, never heard that term before.... I need to try it out today


----------



## elbows (May 3, 2021)

Expecting a loved one to have the same experience as you had is a quite common failure to correctly bake the nuances of disease and vaccination and variations between people into our thinking about such matters. It a similar phenomenon to people struggling to believe that someone else had 'the same flu' as them because of differing levels of illness and symptoms. Given that the very same coronavirus can cause no symptoms at all in some people and kill others, the lessons are large and obvious and apply to vaccine side-effects just as they apply to actual disease.


----------



## two sheds (May 3, 2021)

Nah he'll be swinging the lead.


----------



## nyxx (May 3, 2021)

I had the second astrazeneca vaccine 10 days ago and been feeling well ropey since. The second day was definitely a vaccine reaction, enough similarities to the first one - shivers, sweats, nausea, aches - but that was over within 24 hours of it starting. Since then I dunno, it could just be my general physical aches & pains, but I’m being nagged to contact my gp “just in case”.


----------



## two sheds (May 3, 2021)

Yes worth contacting gp I'd say, and isn't there a form to alert about reactions to vaccines?


----------



## nyxx (May 3, 2021)

The yellow card thing? Yeah I’ve done that both times, for the initial 48 hours of full on reaction thing. Haven’t really been able to tell if this week of feeling crappy is related to the vaccine or just coincidence.

I’m almost persuaded it’s worth contacting my dr in any case.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 4, 2021)

nyxx said:


> The yellow card thing? Yeah I’ve done that both times, for the initial 48 hours of full on reaction thing. Haven’t really been able to tell if this week of feeling crappy is related to the vaccine or just coincidence.
> 
> I’m almost persuaded it’s worth contacting my dr in any case.



could be

i had (after first shot of AZ - not had second yet) 2 days of feeling pretty crappy, a day of less crappy, and then another day of crappy.  followed by a fairly indifferent week (functioning but not great) and then noticed i one day that i felt quite bit less crummy than i had done for a week or so.

this (NHS) says side effects can last for a week, and call 111 if you're concerned.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 4, 2021)

Had the AZ yesterday morning. In the evening I was feeling a bit tired and woozy and had a bit of a temperature coming and going. This morning I woke up with all my joints aching but a couple of paracetamol seemed to sort that out. Feeling OK now. I won't vote yet in case it comes back to bite me but so far it hasn't been too bad compared to what a lot of people have had.


----------



## Cloo (May 4, 2021)

Having said I got away with just a sore arm, yesterday (2.5 days later) I felt well enough to do my morning exercises, though the programme I picked turned out to be harder than expected and I felt exhausted afterwards, and muscles are still aching like a bastard today, which I suspect is a vaccination hangover rather than normal strain. Entirely self inflicted though!


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 5, 2021)

So.. just under 4 weeks since i had my first AZ jab, last week thought id slept funny and trapped a nerve in my shoulder , which has spread down my right arm and have a numbness / pins and needles in my fingers. Finally called 111 last night who told  me to contact my Dr's with 24 hours , I have just called them and have a telephone consultation at 9.10 as it may not be a trapped nerve but a blood clot ( im sure / hope to god it isnt )


----------



## LDC (May 5, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> So.. just under 4 weeks since i had my first AZ jab, last week thought id slept funny and trapped a nerve in my shoulder , which has spread down my right arm and have a numbness / pins and needles in my fingers. Finally called 111 last night who told  me to contact my Dr's with 24 hours , I have just called them and have a telephone consultation at 9.10 as it may not be a trapped nerve but a blood clot ( im sure / hope to god it isnt )



Highly, highly unlikely to be a blood clot; much, much more likely to be a run of the mill muscle or nerve issue. If they were that concerned they would/should have sent you to A&E straight away.

E2A: Don't know if you have any risk factors etc. which would change things. Imagine you got asked them on the phone with 111 though.

Acute medicine is dealing with huge amounts of anxiety and caution over vaccine related (or not) issues.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 5, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Highly, highly unlikely to be a blood clot; much, much more likely to be a run of the mill muscle or nerve issue. If they were that concerned they would/should have sent you to A&E straight away.
> 
> Acute medicine is dealing with huge amounts of anxiety and caution over vaccine related (or not) issues.


Im sure you're right but I'm not going to stop being anxious until i speak to my Dr , the lady on 111 as lovely as she was just seemed to be asking standard questions ( even admitting some wont be relevant )


----------



## LDC (May 5, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Im sure you're right but I'm not going to stop being anxious until i speak to my Dr , the lady on 111 as lovely as she was just seemed to be asking standard questions ( even admitting some wont be relevant )



Yeah, totally right to get it checked out. Hope you get a F2F appointment so they can look, and prod and poke it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 5, 2021)

So Dr reckons it's almost certainly nothing to do with the jab ( as mentioned by LynnDoyleCooper ) but most likely nerve damage , being given codeine and possibly physio and signed off for a week ( shit as i dont get paid for it )

also i hate my mind sometimes makes me worry far too much.

Anyway I wont derail the thread any more


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 5, 2021)

Az on sat, really bad nights sleep and feeling stoned but without the good bits for two days. My arm is still sore.


----------



## The39thStep (May 5, 2021)

Astra Zeneca. Had the jab midday felt fine until 8.30pm then felt extremely woozy and couldn't concentrate. Had a restless nights sleep. Woke up this morning achy , tired and stiff with a little pain where the injection was. Anyway see how the day goes.


----------



## Cloo (May 5, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Astra Zeneca. Had the jab midday felt fine until 8.30pm then felt extremely woozy and couldn't concentrate. Had a restless nights sleep. Woke up this morning achy , tired and stiff with a little pain where the injection was. Anyway see how the day goes.


Sounds fairly positive - if you've got through the night without feeling flue-y, that's probably as bad as it gets


----------



## The39thStep (May 5, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Sounds fairly positive - if you've got through the night without feeling flue-y, that's probably as bad as it gets


Well, I really could do with having a few beers in the bar tea time before going home to watch the Chelsea Real Madrid game so let's hope so.


----------



## platinumsage (May 5, 2021)

Had a really bad night‘s sleep last night, and had the AZ this morning. Gonna bosh some promethazine tonight to ward off any more sleeplessness..


----------



## Wilf (May 5, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Another 9 deaths associated with rare blood clots after the AZ jab.
> 
> Hopefully now the advice has been updated on when to seek medical advice, that number as a percentage with start coming down.
> 
> ...


The silver lining is that, I read a few days back, virtually all of the clotting issues were on the first jab.  At that point I think there was only one case related to a 2nd.  So, if you were okay first time round you as close as you can get to guaranteed you won't have a problem with dose 2.  Also, most people have now had their first dose and, from the article, it looks like people in their 30s and 40s might be given one of the others.


----------



## platinumsage (May 5, 2021)

11 hours after first AZ I’ve decided I’m not just cold because I didn’t turn the heating up to 23 earlier, and that my muscles aren’t just aching after the brief jog I did yesterday.


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2021)

Wilf said:


> The silver lining is that, I read a few days back, virtually all of the clotting issues were on the first jab.  At that point I think there was only one case related to a 2nd.  So, if you were okay first time round you as close as you can get to guaranteed you won't have a problem with dose 2.  Also, most people have now had their first dose and, from the article, it looks like people in their 30s and 40s might be given one of the others.


Hmm.  Certainly not people in their forties.  They’re all being done now, and it’s almost all AZ.


----------



## Wilf (May 5, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Hmm.  Certainly not people in their forties.  They’re all being done now, and it’s almost all AZ.


Ah, right. I was assuming the Moderna was available for everyone now, but yeah, looks like it's just under 30s.


----------



## The39thStep (May 5, 2021)

Had a few beers watching the Chelsea game and feel as right as rain. Obviously, tomorrow might be different.


----------



## platinumsage (May 6, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> 11 hours after first AZ I’ve decided I’m not just cold because I didn’t turn the heating up to 23 earlier, and that my muscles aren’t just aching after the brief jog I did yesterday.



Proper weird night last night, felt ridiculously cold and went to bed early with a hot water bottle, then had this mathematical dream that wouldn’t go away whenever I woke up, so it was more like a hallucination, that the smallest integer wasn’t 1, but was this set of equipment, so I lost the ability to count or know what time it was. Had a bad headache centered on my face and pain in my chest when I got up. Those are easing now so I am hoping i’ll be back to normal by this evening, or at the worst by tomorrow morning.

It's like nasty actual flu but with no nose/throat symptoms.


----------



## Teaboy (May 6, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Ah, right. I was assuming the Moderna was available for everyone now, but yeah, looks like it's just under 30s.



Turns out this isn't correct.  Bloke on radio yesterday said he'd been given the moderna one, just the vaccine the clinic was doing when it was his turn.  A quick google tells me he's 42.  He was also reporting quite heavy body load unwanted affects.

This is a London based station so they are probably dishing out the Moderna in Hoxton and Shoreditch.


----------



## Teaboy (May 6, 2021)

18 hours in and I'm not sure how much use I'm going to be for Urban's own bit of citizen science.

Had the AZ yesterday around 3pm and apart from a very slight numbness in the shoulder I've nothing to report.  Unfortunately I had a bad nights sleep in that I couldn't get to sleep until about 4am - 5am.  This does happen to me from time to time anyway and some of the factors that cause it were certainly in play last night.  I felt fine just couldn't get to sleep.  I suppose you could say a heightened awareness of every little twinge or change in body temperature was probably a factor in the non-sleeping in any case.

Problem is today I'm going to feel knackered and shite regardless so it will likely be hard to attribute what to what.  I will of course report back in 24 hours anyway.


----------



## Cerv (May 6, 2021)

I'm on the trial for comparing the new Valneva vaccine to Astra Zeneca. so dunno what I got until a year from now. 
no side effects anyway since first jab yesterday. but did get a free thermometer to take home


----------



## mx wcfc (May 6, 2021)

Cerv said:


> I'm on the trial for comparing the new Valneva vaccine to Astra Zeneca. so dunno what I got until a year from now.
> no side effects anyway since first jab yesterday. but did get a free thermometer to take home


I got an email inviting me to sign up to that trial.  It hit my inbox three hours before my second Pfizer jab though.  

Fair play to you.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> Turns out this isn't correct.  Bloke on radio yesterday said he'd been given the moderna one, just the vaccine the clinic was doing when it was his turn.  A quick google tells me he's 42.  He was also reporting quite heavy body load unwanted affects.
> 
> This is a London based station so they are probably dishing out the Moderna in Hoxton and Shoreditch.



Well your original understanding of this was understandable since the recommendation from the vaccine committee, in the wake of the AZ clotting concerns, was that it is preferable to offer under 30's with no health conditions an alternative to the AZ vaccine where available. And the press then tended to report that the plan was to offer the Moderna to under 30's. But that doesnt mean some places wont offer alternatives to people above 30's sometimes in some places.

Anyway I'm mostly going over this now because I just noticed that the Times have this story on their front page on Friday, so it sounds like the advice on where to formally set that age threshold is evolving, going from under 30 to under 40:


----------



## bimble (May 7, 2021)

Just saw that ^. 
I'd be pretty pissed off tbh if i was 39 and just had my AZ shot.


----------



## Sue (May 7, 2021)

bimble said:


> Just saw that ^.
> I'd be pretty pissed off tbh if i was 39 and just had my AZ shot.


Why? The chance of any serious adverse side effects with AZ are very very low.


----------



## bimble (May 7, 2021)

Sue said:


> Why? The chance of any serious adverse side effects with AZ are very very low.


I know. But why have they changed their mind now bringing it more in line with other countries, that’s all. I have ‘not dead from rare clot’ in my diary sometime next week


----------



## smmudge (May 7, 2021)

Probably won't be a popular decision here but I'm going to take that offer of a different vaccine. Not because of blood clots, but because of how many people I've heard have been sick from AZ. And I'm a fully committed paid up card carrying member of the emetophobe club so have been dreading having that one for a long time tbh.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 7, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Probably won't be a popular decision here but I'm going to take that offer of a different vaccine. Not because of blood clots, but because of how many people I've heard have been sick from AZ. And I'm a fully committed paid up card carrying member of the emetophobe club so have been dreading having that one for a long time tbh.


I see no problem whatsoever in accepting a different vaccine, if you have that opportunity, as long as you get vaccinated that's all that matters.


----------



## Teaboy (May 7, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Probably won't be a popular decision here but I'm going to take that offer of a different vaccine. Not because of blood clots, but because of how many people I've heard have been sick from AZ. And I'm a fully committed paid up card carrying member of the emetophobe club so have been dreading having that one for a long time tbh.



Understandable though as I said upthread the only person I've heard who had moderna has seemingly had a far worse reaction than I have just had to the AZ and we're both the same age.  

I think most people would go for a different one to az though because of news around the blood clots plus the published figures of efficacy.  The vast majority of us aren't people who can interpret scientific data so 85% efficacy just sounds better than 67% or whatever as a headline figure.


----------



## Teaboy (May 7, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> 18 hours in and I'm not sure how much use I'm going to be for Urban's own bit of citizen science.
> 
> Had the AZ yesterday around 3pm and apart from a very slight numbness in the shoulder I've nothing to report.  Unfortunately I had a bad nights sleep in that I couldn't get to sleep until about 4am - 5am.  This does happen to me from time to time anyway and some of the factors that cause it were certainly in play last night.  I felt fine just couldn't get to sleep.  I suppose you could say a heightened awareness of every little twinge or change in body temperature was probably a factor in the non-sleeping in any case.
> 
> Problem is today I'm going to feel knackered and shite regardless so it will likely be hard to attribute what to what.  I will of course report back in 24 hours anyway.



OK an update on this.  36 hours in and my second night since the az jab and I feel normal and right as reign this morning, though being a sunny Friday morning helps in this regard. 

All in all it wasn't half as bad as expected, it fact it was much better.  Spent yesterday feeling pretty flat with a sort of thick head style background headache but a lot of that could have attributed to lack of sleep which was likely unrelated.  I wouldn't really call it flu like symptoms more like a Monday after an enjoyable weekend.  Bit of a fever last night but short lived and very minor.

I'm going to say I had some side effects because I think I did but if I'm being honest if I didn't know I'd been jabbed I don't think I would have paid too much attention to them.  Anyway, onwards to round 2 in 11 weeks.


----------



## platinumsage (May 7, 2021)

48 hours after AZ my sore arm is worse than it was in the first 24 hours, but other than that I'm back to normal, all the nasty side effects being over within 24 hours, so I'm going to ignore the arm and vote the 48hrs or less option.


----------



## kabbes (May 7, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> 48 hours after AZ my sore arm is worse than it was in the first 24 hours, but other than that I'm back to normal, all the nasty side effects being over within 24 hours, so I'm going to ignore the arm and vote the 48hrs or less option.


I was exactly the same (and did the same).


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 7, 2021)

Seems like I had a relatively rough ride compared to most on AZ. I reckon it was 4 days before I was back to normal.


----------



## Teaboy (May 7, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Seems like I had a relatively rough ride compared to most on AZ. I reckon it was 4 days before I was back to normal.



I'm sure there is probably some very scientific reasons for it but for the rest of us it does seem its luck of the draw.


----------



## platinumsage (May 7, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I was exactly the same (and did the same).



My partner who had the jab at the same time as me had exactly the same symptoms, but everything delayed by 5 hours.

Theres a lot about our immune systems that we don’t know.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 7, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Had the AZ yesterday morning. In the evening I was feeling a bit tired and woozy and had a bit of a temperature coming and going. This morning I woke up with all my joints aching but a couple of paracetamol seemed to sort that out. Feeling OK now. I won't vote yet in case it comes back to bite me but so far it hasn't been too bad compared to what a lot of people have had.



I felt physically fine after this so I've voted side effects less than 48 hours. The last couple of days though I've felt really tetchy and irritable - just really not wanting to deal with anyone else at all. Almost like a comedown. Feeling better now but I wonder if anyone else has had that post-vaccine? 

Might just be one of those things of course.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 7, 2021)

Had my second AZ a couple of days ago.

Thanks to be jabbed a bit too high (almost on the top of my shoulder, not really in the deltoid) and being quite skinny.
I have felt my shoulder has been far more painful, from almost as soon as it was done.
It is still painful to lift it to near or above shoulder height.

Yesterday I was generally very tired and almost "brain fogged" - I put that down to not sleeping as well as normal.
However, despite a good night last night I'm still tired today but the brain fog seems to have got lost, thankfully.

I think I'm off for a painkiller with the elevenses, to deal with the sore arm.
Still taking it steady today !


----------



## prunus (May 7, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Probably won't be a popular decision here but I'm going to take that offer of a different vaccine. Not because of blood clots, but because of how many people I've heard have been sick from AZ. And I'm a fully committed paid up card carrying member of the emetophobe club so have been dreading having that one for a long time tbh.



The offer is there so no judgement on your decision of course, in fact it's a perfectly sensible one;  I assume by sick, given your phobia, you mean specifically vomiting?  I haven't read many accounts of that being a common side-effect that I recall - albeit I don't have your built-in incentive to remember it!   If it helps based on side effects reporting that I've just done a very quick and dirty look at, it looks like maybe 7% of people experience vomiting (this is based on 21% reporting nausea as per clinical trials, and about 1/3 as many people reporting vomiting as nausea in the self-reporting section - ie assuming that everyone who experienced vomiting also experienced (and reported) nausea, which isn't an unreasonable assumption).  I would probably say, given the data sources, that 7% is towards the upper limit of the 'true' incidence.   Given the possibility of a 'nocebo' effect in your case (given your strong feelings on the incidence of this particular side effect, and given the general strong link between psychologicial stressors and nausea/vomiting) I would think avoiding it is the right idea if you can, but if you can't maybe you can take some comfort from the back of envelope calculations above.


----------



## Party04 (May 7, 2021)

I've got my first Covid-19 vaccination on Monday morning. 

Will I get a choice of which one I receive? Probably not but as long as I have it done and don't suffer with the side effects too much, I'll be very happy.


----------



## Teaboy (May 7, 2021)

Party04 said:


> I've got my first Covid-19 vaccination on Monday morning.
> 
> Will I get a choice of which one I receive? Probably not but as long as I have it done and don't suffer with the side effects too much, I'll be very happy.



Very unlikely I'd say.  Presumably you're 40+? There is some talk they might give a choice to the under 40's but as it stands we get what we're given.  It'll be whatever vaccine the clinic is using that day which will most likely be az as its the predominant one in the UK.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2021)

The BBC are now confirming the switch for under 40s but I will post about it on the other thread that deals with the blood clot issues.


----------



## Party04 (May 7, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> Very unlikely I'd say.  Presumably you're 40+? There is some talk they might give a choice to the under 40's but as it stands we get what we're given.  It'll be whatever vaccine the clinic is using that day which will most likely be az as its the predominant one in the UK.


Just turned 41 so it might be what's available but reading through most of this thread it seems that the Pfizer jab doesn't have as unpleasant after-effects. If I feel shit on Monday night/Tuesday I'll know what's causing me to be under the weather.

Fingers crossed it all goes well and after a recent health scare, I won't be getting uptight on Sunday evening as everyone in the country HAS to have it done (anyone that doesn't is playing Russian roulette with their health I reckon).


----------



## smmudge (May 7, 2021)

prunus said:


> The offer is there so no judgement on your decision of course, in fact it's a perfectly sensible one;  I assume by sick, given your phobia, you mean specifically vomiting?  I haven't read many accounts of that being a common side-effect that I recall - albeit I don't have your built-in incentive to remember it!   If it helps based on side effects reporting that I've just done a very quick and dirty look at, it looks like maybe 7% of people experience vomiting (this is based on 21% reporting nausea as per clinical trials, and about 1/3 as many people reporting vomiting as nausea in the self-reporting section - ie assuming that everyone who experienced vomiting also experienced (and reported) nausea, which isn't an unreasonable assumption).  I would probably say, given the data sources, that 7% is towards the upper limit of the 'true' incidence.   Given the possibility of a 'nocebo' effect in your case (given your strong feelings on the incidence of this particular side effect, and given the general strong link between psychologicial stressors and nausea/vomiting) I would think avoiding it is the right idea if you can, but if you can't maybe you can take some comfort from the back of envelope calculations above.



Yep vomiting... I'd happily take any other side effect, I can even handle just the nausea. 7% chance isn't all that comforting haha, still sounds like way too much for me 😬


----------



## Sue (May 7, 2021)

Second Pfizer yesterday.

First one: the day after, my arm was a little bit sore at the injection site and I was really knackered but completely fine apart from that.

Second one: the day after, arm a little bit sore at the injection site, very slight sore head which I'm about to take some painkillers for.

I'd say that's pretty good really! (And who even knows if my sore head is just a sore head or vaccine related.)


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2021)

When's the poll getting updated for those of us young 'uns who are going to be getting Moderna shortly?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 7, 2021)

Sue said:


> Second Pfizer yesterday.
> 
> First one: the day after, my arm was a little bit sore at the injection site and I was really knackered but completely fine apart from that.
> 
> ...


I had mine yesterday. Arm barely hurts, but feel like I’ve been partying for five days straight - that post-festival exhaustion (I don’t sleep at festivals)


----------



## Teaboy (May 7, 2021)

strung out said:


> When's the poll getting updated for those of us young 'uns who are going to be getting Moderna shortly?



And the J&J one? And the gsk one? And the Chinese ones that don't work...


----------



## Brainaddict (May 7, 2021)

Feel like I'm finally recovering from the AZ jab two and a half weeks after having it. Still some residual tiredness but now through the periods of outright exhaustion, and days of nausea. It's been quite a bummer after a year of long covid.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 7, 2021)

I did feel like I'd had a sort of relapse earlier this week, c. two weeks after the AZ jab, but it could have just been general tiredness and stress and anything really so I wouldn't automatically put it down to the former. Was fucked for a couple of days though.


----------



## planetgeli (May 7, 2021)

strung out said:


> When's the poll getting updated for those of us young 'uns who are going to be getting Moderna shortly?



I can't update it, it's been too long. 

Maybe make your own for Moderna etc if you think it's worth it? Us oldies don't actually gaf about the younger generation, so you're on your own.


----------



## nagapie (May 7, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I had mine yesterday. Arm barely hurts, but feel like I’ve been partying for five days straight - that post-festival exhaustion (I don’t sleep at festivals)


But did you sleep?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 7, 2021)

nagapie said:


> But did you sleep?


Not really, but that’s nothing to do with the jab. That’s just normal.


----------



## nagapie (May 7, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Not really, but that’s nothing to do with the jab. That’s just normal.


I was just asking cause someone I know slept for 11 hrs in a deep, very sweaty sleep. And that's a side effect I could go for. Don't think I've slept 11hrs in a row since I was a kid, 4or 5 is my best.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 7, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I was just asking cause someone I know slept for 11 hrs in a deep, very sweaty sleep. And that's a side effect I could go for. Don't think I've slept 11hrs in a row since I was a kid, 4or 5 is my best.


Would love that too! Would loved to be knocked out for a week and wake up with my sleep bank account in credit. I’ve been running an overdraft for 48 years


----------



## nagapie (May 7, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Would love that too! Would loved to be knocked out for a week and wake up with my sleep bank account in credit. I’ve been running an overdraft for 48 years


Me too. But I'll probably just lie awake for hours feeling a bit shitty.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (May 7, 2021)

Had my first AZ jab ten hours ago and so far no side effects.

For those who, like me, don't like injections I hardly noticed it.


----------



## platinumsage (May 8, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> 48 hours after AZ my sore arm is worse than it was in the first 24 hours, but other than that I'm back to normal, all the nasty side effects being over within 24 hours, so I'm going to ignore the arm and vote the 48hrs or less option.



Spoke too soon. Had a purple bruise appear on my chin yesterday evening. Called 111 and they passed me to my GP’s out of hours service who did a video call and said go to A&E now for a blood test. 

They did some tests and I got discharged at 4:30am. Apparently my platelets and some other numbers were low but not too low. They weren’t sure what caused the bruise or the low numbers but said it was probably the vaccine, and that they're seeing quite a few people with rashes and bruises (still not sure what the difference is). If I have any more symptoms I'm to go back.


----------



## Party04 (May 8, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Yep vomiting... I'd happily take any other side effect, I can even handle just the nausea. 7% chance isn't all that comforting haha, still sounds like way too much for me 😬


I can emphasise with you on this, smmudge.

That's one thing that fills me with horror and not being able to eat a lot of things at the best of times, I can handle any other side effect - flu symptoms of shivering and sweating, tiredness, headache, but PLEASE DO NOT MAKE ME CHUCK UP!!! It's almost like a phobia to me and why I don't get pissed now.


----------



## Saunders (May 8, 2021)

I had AZ and felt a bit ropey next day but was hungover anyway. My husb had AZ and had headache and nausea for few hours on that day.
Daughters partner had AZ yesterday and so far felt fine this last 36 hours.
Most people I speak to have had AZ and they have mostly had no or nothing weird or scary side effects, maybe a day on sofa.
One of my dog walking acquaintances has been feeling like shit shivery, temperature and fluey symptoms for a week.


----------



## platinumsage (May 10, 2021)

I've been stressing about my low platelet count, but now I see it's listed on the Irish site: "More than one in 100 people may have:  ...a low platelet count..." so it doesn't mean I'm likely experiencing the early stages of a rare and possibly serious side effect. A bit annoyed that the UK site doesn't mention it at all.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 10, 2021)

I had AZ at 0830 this morning and I'm fine so far..............................will vote later on this week, I suppose?

edit: now I have read this page ^ I am regretting having it during this specific week as I have an essay deadline and don't have time to be unwell


----------



## Party04 (May 10, 2021)

Party04 said:


> I've got my first Covid-19 vaccination on Monday morning.
> 
> Will I get a choice of which one I receive? Probably not but as long as I have it done and don't suffer with the side effects too much, I'll be very happy.


First AZ jab done and no effects after an hour. However, I am fully prepared for man 'flu, starting tonight probably. I slept well last night so if I feel like death I'll know what's causing it and just have to get through the 24-36 hours (or the amount of time it takes) before getting back on my feet.

I _might _be as right as rain though. Fingers crossed!


----------



## xenon (May 10, 2021)

Just had first Pfizer about an hour ago. Will vote later, re side effects or no. Going out for a friend's birthday drinks this evening.

Had to rebook second appointment at centre as they had me down for Moderna for both but only had Pfizer today.


----------



## smmudge (May 10, 2021)

Party04 said:


> First AZ jab done and no effects after an hour. However, I am fully prepared for man 'flu, starting tonight probably. I slept well last night so if I feel like death I'll know what's causing it and just have to get through the 24-36 hours (or the amount of time it takes) before getting back on my feet.
> 
> I _might _be as right as rain though. Fingers crossed!



Good luck! Get some ginger/ ginger tea in if you get any nausea!


----------



## Party04 (May 10, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Good luck! Get some ginger/ ginger tea in if you get any nausea!


Might just stick to orange squash.  But please no nausea or sickness. Four hours on and I feel a little light-headed. I told the nurse I'm regularly anaemic and have to have blood tests very regularly (next one Thursday). My right arm is taking a real pounding this week. 

As long as I can enjoy Corrie, EastEnders Fawlty Towers and a bit of football tonight with mild symptoms I'll settle for that!


----------



## 8ball (May 10, 2021)

Second AZ yesterday.  Mentioned in a previous (probably wrong) thread... side effects about 20% that of the first jab (which were pretty mild tbf).


----------



## Cid (May 10, 2021)

Pfizer second just had a mildly sore arm for a day.


----------



## Party04 (May 11, 2021)

Jesus Christ.   

It's 6.15am and I managed about half an hour of sleep so decided to get up and watch TV. Paracetamol has helped tremendously but I'm still sweating. How long is this going to last? I can't handle another dreadful night in 17 hours. This has floored me.

Feel wired so can't manage any sleep. AZ is an evil brand.


----------



## platinumsage (May 11, 2021)

Party04 said:


> Jesus Christ.
> 
> It's 6.15am and I managed about half an hour of sleep so decided to get up and watch TV. Paracetamol has helped tremendously but I'm still sweating. How long is this going to last? I can't handle another dreadful night in 17 hours. This has floored me.
> 
> Feel wired so can't manage any sleep. AZ is an evil brand.



It was bad for me and seemed like I would be down for days but it magically vanished in 23 hours  

I guess the good thing about this is that it's now clear that we've invented a new generation of vaccines based on mRNA which have higher efficacy and fewer side-effects than traditional viral-vector-based vaccines. Not much comfort if you get the old type but good to know for the future.


----------



## bimble (May 11, 2021)

Can anyone explain why people seem to be reporting less (fewer?) side effects from 2nd jabs, i mean how does that make sense?

My dad is freaking out over there, he went and had an antibody test which came out with some huge number (which he doesn't of course know how to interpret) and he's saying he's postponing his 2nd jab for that reason cos he thinks it will make him ill.  he did have the covid as well as that first shot. I don't understand any of it.


----------



## Party04 (May 11, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> It was bad for me and seemed like I would be down for days but it magically vanished in 23 hours
> 
> I guess the good thing about this is that it's now clear that we've invented a new generation of vaccines based on mRNA which have higher efficacy and fewer side-effects than traditional viral-vector-based vaccines. Not much comfort if you get the old type but good to know for the future.


Mate, I really hope that's the case . I actually don't feel too bad energy wise. And want to get everything done this morning so I can chill out for the rest of the day.

Never felt like this ever before. It's hard to describe this feeling. My right arm is killing me but I'll survive. Thankfully my booster is Sunday 25th July - plenty of time to recover!


----------



## magneze (May 11, 2021)

bimble said:


> Can anyone explain why people seem to be reporting less (fewer?) side effects from 2nd jabs, i mean how does that make sense?
> 
> My dad is freaking out over there, he went and had an antibody test which came out with some huge number (which he doesn't of course know how to interpret) and he's saying he's postponing his 2nd jab for that reason cos he thinks it will make him ill.  he did have the covid as well as that first shot. I don't understand any of it.


If the side effects are the bodies reaction to the vaccine then for the 2nd dose the body is now used to the vaccine so it doesn't react as much.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 11, 2021)

bimble said:


> My dad is freaking out over there, he went and had an antibody test which came out with some huge number (which he doesn't of course know how to interpret) and he's saying he's postponing his 2nd jab for that reason cos he thinks it will make him ill.  he did have the covid as well as that first shot. I don't understand any of it.


I doubt there would be a problem, but he needs a word with his doctor if he's concerned.


----------



## bimble (May 11, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I doubt there would be a problem, but he needs a word with his doctor if he's concerned.


Yeah, his doc told him to 'postpone' second dose. I'm not going to get involved, choosing my battles, very glad they both at least had the first jab.


----------



## LDC (May 11, 2021)

bimble what's he freaking out about, the huge number from his antibody test, or getting ill again from the second vaccine dose? Why did he go and get an antibody test btw?


----------



## bimble (May 11, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> bimble what's he freaking out about, the huge number from his antibody test, or getting ill again from the second vaccine dose? Why did he go and get an antibody test btw?


Because someone told him, or he read on the internet, that having "too many antibodies" is somehow bad. So he went to get this antibody test and then the number was very big and now he's indefinitely postponing 2nd jab with apparently his doc's approval. This is not in UK.
I just think, good if he's got lots of antibodies he's probably going to be ok.


----------



## LDC (May 11, 2021)

Assuming he's talking about antibodies to covid? And he paid for a private test or something? Not heard that about the antibodies, seems unlikely, but be interested if anyone knows and can post a source.

I'm a _bit_ guessing that it is possible the doctor was telling him too postpone the second dose if he was freaking out as it would have been more effort than it was worth to persuade him, and if he did have it and gets ill again then he might kick off at the doctor....


----------



## bimble (May 11, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Assuming he's talking about antibodies to covid? And he paid for a private test or something?


Yeah. Its switzerland, i think its on-demand covered by your mandatory insurance idk.


----------



## bimble (May 11, 2021)

I've looked back though his texts and it quite strange, he says his GP advised to get the antibody test and then keep having them, more antibody tests,  and only get second jab 'when needed'.


----------



## magneze (May 11, 2021)

Seems a bit weird. Medical doctor, right? Not a YouTube doctor or PhD in particle physics doctor?


----------



## bimble (May 11, 2021)

magneze said:


> Seems a bit weird. Medical doctor, right? Not a YouTube doctor or PhD in particle physics doctor?


who knows, funny country. Maybe its a money-spinner for the doc, the testing i mean.  I did just ask him out of curiosity if he can explain where he got the idea that too many antibodies = bad.


----------



## teuchter (May 11, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> It was bad for me and seemed like I would be down for days but it magically vanished in 23 hours
> 
> I guess the good thing about this is that it's now clear that we've invented a new generation of vaccines based on mRNA which have higher efficacy and fewer side-effects than traditional viral-vector-based vaccines. Not much comfort if you get the old type but good to know for the future.


Is it clear they have higher efficacy?

When I last tried to understand what the difference between AZ and Pfizer actually is, it didn't seem at all clear that one was more effective than the other.


----------



## 8ball (May 11, 2021)

magneze said:


> If the side effects are the bodies reaction to the vaccine then for the 2nd dose the body is now used to the vaccine so it doesn't react as much.



Plus the first time round it’s a totally novel “threat”.  Interesting that it’s the second of the nanoparticle jabs that is apparently causing more side effects.


----------



## magneze (May 11, 2021)

8ball said:


> Plus the first time round it’s a totally novel “threat”.  Interesting that it’s the second of the nanoparticle jabs that is apparently causing more side effects.


Where did you get that from? Not me. I was replying to someone who said just the opposite too. 🤔


----------



## 8ball (May 11, 2021)

magneze said:


> Where did you get that from? Not me. I was replying to someone who said just the opposite too. 🤔



You mean about the second Pfizer/Moderna jab?  Just from some reports on here and something on the British Heart Foundation website (Google: ‘second pfizer jab side effects uk’ - it’s the first result), though I haven’t chased up anything properly scientific (BHF site has no references).


----------



## xenon (May 11, 2021)

How come there are so many votes. There aren't that many regular posters are there?

Anyway feel fine, slightly sore arm but that's it.

e2a ignore that, I misread.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 11, 2021)

5t3IIa said:


> I had AZ at 0830 this morning and I'm fine so far..............................will vote later on this week, I suppose?
> 
> edit: now I have read this page ^ I am regretting having it during this specific week as I have an essay deadline and don't have time to be unwell


Am absolutely knackered and ache all over  Going to take tomorrow off


----------



## 8ball (May 11, 2021)

5t3IIa said:


> Am absolutely knackered and ache all over  Going to take tomorrow off



Good call.  As has been said, when the side effects end, they end pretty quickly.

You might be fine by tomorrow, but a day off is always good.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 11, 2021)

I am gutted for those that have suffered bad side effects. 

I'll not mention again that I didn't even get a sore arm from AZ, as I don't want to come across as a smug git.

_oops_


----------



## platinumsage (May 11, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I am gutted for those that have suffered bad side effects.
> 
> I'll not mention again that I didn't even get a sore arm from AZ, as I don't want to come across as a smug git.
> 
> _oops_



At least us side-effecters know they didn't forget to press the plunger or draw up any vaccine into the syringe or something.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 11, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I am gutted for those that have suffered bad side effects.
> 
> I'll not mention again that I didn't even get a sore arm from AZ, as I don't want to come across as a smug git.
> 
> _oops_


There's always the second jab...


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 11, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Is it clear they have higher efficacy?
> 
> When I last tried to understand what the difference between AZ and Pfizer actually is, it didn't seem at all clear that one was more effective than the other.



As Chairman Mao remarked when asked about the outcome of the French Revolution, it is too early to say.

One thing that working in pharmacy taught me is that all that can be known about a substance sometimes takes decades to manifest.


----------



## belboid (May 11, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> As Chairman Mao remarked when asked about the outcome of the French Revolution, it is too early to say.


Zhou Enlai and he was talking (in 1972) about may 1968 not 1789.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 11, 2021)

belboid said:


> Zhou Enlai and he was talking (in 1972) about may 1968 not 1789.



I stand corrected.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 11, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> There's always the second jab...



I had Pfizer, and the second one was more painful. That said, discomfort rather than pain.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 11, 2021)

Had my first jab an hour ago, I got Moderna.

I had almost instant side-effects. After I went to the waiting area to sit it out for 15 mins, I started feeling nauseous within seconds and a layer of sweat came over my face. I asked the nearest nurse if I could get some water and she asked if I'd like to lay down, and I said yes actually I would. So I went to a little recovery area and just had to lay there for about 10-15 minutes and sip on a little bottle of water and let it pass. Which it did. And after which I was fine again. But I was not expecting such an instant hit of nausea. I had a kind of tingling feeling in both hands too.

I felt absolutely fine going in. Now I'm ok again and I've gone back to work but it was surreal. I don't know anyone else who has had Moderna so can't compare notes. My colleagues mostly had either AZ or Pfizer. Most have just reported feeling groggy the next day or a sore arm.


----------



## LDC (May 11, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Had my first jab an hour ago, I got Moderna.
> 
> I had almost instant side-effects. After I went to the waiting area to sit it out for 15 mins, I started feeling nauseous within seconds and a layer of sweat came over my face. I asked the nearest nurse if I could get some water and she asked if I'd like to lay down, and I said yes actually I would. So I went to a little recovery area and just had to lay there and let it pass for about 10-15 minutes. Which it did. And after which I was fine again. But I was not expecting such an instant hit of nausea. I felt absolutely fine going in. Now I'm ok again and I've gone back to work but it was surreal.
> 
> I don't know anyone else who has had Moderna so can't compare notes. My colleagues mostly had either AZ or Pfizer. Most have just reported feeling groggy the next day or a sore arm.



More likely to be a reaction to the needle/jab itself than the contents if it was that quick I'd have thought. I had something similar recently when had blood taken for a vaccine trial; sweaty, felt sick, dizzy, all 10-15 seconds after the needle went in.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 11, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> More likely to be a reaction to the needle/jab itself than the contents if it was that quick I'd have thought. I had something similar recently when had blood taken for a vaccine trial; sweaty, felt sick, dizzy, all 10-15 seconds after the needle went in.



Yeah possibly. It was more like 2-3 minutes after tbh. I was able to put my shirt on, and ask a few questions and then make my way to the holding area. It was like 30 seconds after I sat back down it came on like gradually but fairly quickly too.

The nurses said, they have seen it before, but more often with younger people.


----------



## 8ball (May 11, 2021)

belboid said:


> Zhou Enlai and he was talking (in 1972) about may 1968 not 1789.



The second point still stands, though.  Things like estimates of real-world effectiveness will be being refined for a long time.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 11, 2021)

I had a temp of 39 for 2 days with the aches, chills and shivers. My arm started to ache on the second day after and was pretty sore for about 3 days after that.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 11, 2021)

I had my second shot this morning and didn't even get a sore arm. I'm not sure I even felt it. 
I quite full of energy at the moment even though I have been laid up after coming out of hospital on Friday. Super powers.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2021)

5t3IIa said:


> Am absolutely knackered and ache all over  Going to take tomorrow off


Up nice an early (as usual 🙄) with a banging headache (unusual 🥺) but thought to actually take paracetemol and ibruprofen (why not both) and feel pretty much fine now. Got to wait until 0845 to call in sick, as have primed manager and colleagues already 😇 Then a full day of (work qualification related) essay writing, while carefully keeping any work-related _active with a green dot _progs closed ☠

I am going to hold off on voting in this poll until I have gone through 48 hours+ so my data is correct.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 12, 2021)

2nd Vaccine yesterday. Sweaty night, feel like shit this morning. Felt a bit weird last night before bed, kept passing out (sleep style, but not in what felt like a normal way). 
Some of this could of course be to do with/impacted by recent surgery.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 12, 2021)

Moderna. Morning after, no side effects. Just the tender arm.


----------



## Epona (May 12, 2021)

OH had his 2nd AZ jab first thing yesterday morning (very well organised vaccination clinic in Stratford Westfield).

What with the 36 hour misery following his 1st jab, we were expecting similar but he's been absolutely fine this time - even managed to pick up a night shift last night, which would have been impossible after his 1st.


----------



## Wilf (May 12, 2021)

magneze said:


> If the side effects are the bodies reaction to the vaccine then for the 2nd dose the body is now used to the vaccine so it doesn't react as much.


The other good thing is the AZ blood clot risk just about disappears when it comes to the 2nd jab.


----------



## two sheds (May 12, 2021)

bimble said:


> less (fewer?)


----------



## planetgeli (May 12, 2021)

xenon said:


> How come there are so many votes. There aren't that many regular posters are there?
> 
> Anyway feel fine, slightly sore arm but that's it.
> 
> e2a ignore that, I misread.



There's more than you think. On the first vaccine poll there are now 338 voters.









						Have you had the vaccine WITH POLL
					

We had some discussion about drinking after the jab, the MHRA doesn't think there's a problem with it.   There is no evidence that drinking alcohol after a Covid-19 vaccine interferes with how it works, a UK regulator has said.  The Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency (MHRA) was...




					www.urban75.net
				




With a few more to come. With the odd exception (one has been banned, maybe a couple are 'unfamiliar' names) I think that's a pretty good record of the number of (fairly) regular posters there are at Urban.


----------



## cybershot (May 12, 2021)

First one today at 11am. AZ. Arm hurts a bit and a shooting pain sensation down to my fingers whenever I got into a bit of a typing rhythm on the keyboard once I returned to work. Other than that. Ok. So far. Will vote after 48 hours.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 12, 2021)

2nd AZ today, weirdly they asked me to sit in the waiting room for 15 minutes after stabbing me.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> 2nd AZ today, weirdly they asked me to sit in the waiting room for 15 minutes after stabbing me.


That’s standard practice, not weird


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> That’s standard practice, not weird


It wasn't when I had the first jab though only for the poshos with the Pfizer one, so weird to me.


----------



## cybershot (May 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> That’s standard practice, not weird



I had 1st AZ today and didn’t need to sit and wait. Only if you’re driving apparently.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2021)

I had to sit for fifteen after both (Pfizer)


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> It wasn't when I had the first jab though only for the poshos with the Pfizer one, so weird to me.


Still not weird. Just sensible


----------



## Voley (May 12, 2021)

Feeling a bit groggy/headachey now after 2nd Pfizer this lunchtime. Paracetamol taken, I'll want an early night I think.

Feels a bit like a hangover, I've just realised. I really don't miss them one bit.


----------



## 8ball (May 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I had to sit for fifteen after both (Pfizer)



Yeah, Pfizer has a higher chance of scary allergic reactions shortly after the jab. Where I had the jab they were doing the 15 min rule for everyone but you could escape early if it was AZ.


----------



## Voley (May 12, 2021)

15 min waits for everyone at my GP's. Everyone getting Pfizer afaik.


----------



## Sue (May 12, 2021)

Voley said:


> Feeling a bit groggy/headachey now after 2nd Pfizer this lunchtime. Paracetamol taken, I'll want an early night I think.
> 
> Feels a bit like a hangover, I've just realised. I really don't miss them one bit.


I felt the same the day after my second Pfizer. Bit of a headache and yes, felt kind of hungover. Was right as the rain the next day, apart from the injection site being a little bit sore. Hopefully you're the same.


----------



## Voley (May 12, 2021)

Sue said:


> I felt the same the day after my second Pfizer. Bit of a headache and yes, felt kind of hungover. Was right as the rain the next day, apart from the injection site being a little bit sore. Hopefully you're the same.


Thanks. Yeah, if my first jab was anything to go by, a good night's sleep should sort it.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> That’s standard practice, not weird



Yes it is  weird  for the AZ jab, normal for the Pfizer jab, but not for AZ.


----------



## two sheds (May 12, 2021)

I was told 15 minute wait for AZ only if you're driving


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 12, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I was told 15 minute wait for AZ only if you're driving



That's 15 minutes advice before driving, so you can go & sit in your car, no official requirement to sit in the waiting room, that only applies to the  Pfizer jab.


----------



## Epona (May 12, 2021)

I always sit and wait for 15 minutes in the waiting area after any vaccination (not just COVID) because I have other severe allergies and it is most definitely advisable in my case to hang around where there are medical staff just in case.


----------



## cybershot (May 12, 2021)

Pretty much had every common symptom since 5pm. I feel fucking awful. Paracetamol no effect until a second dose about 40 mins ago sooner than I’m supposed too, double dose of 500mg. (So now up to 2000mg para since 5pm)

Now in bed with a hot water bottle because I’m freezing and a thermal beanie hat. 🙃

See you in the morning. I’m going to sleep.


----------



## platinumsage (May 12, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Pretty much had every common symptom since 5pm. I feel fucking awful. Paracetamol no effect until a second dose about 40 mins ago sooner than I’m supposed too, double dose of 500mg. (So now up to 1000mg para since 5pm)
> 
> Now in bed with a hot water bottle because I’m freezing and a thermal beanie hat. 🙃
> 
> See you in the morning. I’m going to sleep.



Good luck, I had a 10am jab, and was woken up by a nasty headache the next morning but three pints of tea sorted it then I was fine.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 12, 2021)

Had first jab (Pfizer) a few weeks ago. The jab was easy and quick. Had to sit down for 15 mins afterwards. 
Felt a bit ill for a few days after.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 12, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Now in bed with a hot water bottle because I’m freezing and a thermal beanie hat. 🙃
> 
> See you in the morning. I’m going to sleep.



or when you wake up with a raging temperature in an hour or two



hope you feel better soon


----------



## elbows (May 13, 2021)

> *Adults are more likely to report mild and moderate side-effects after mixing doses of the AstraZeneca and Pfizer Covid vaccines, a study indicates.*
> 
> Chills, headaches and muscle pain were reported more frequently when different vaccine doses were combined.
> 
> ...











						Covid vaccines: Mixing increases reports of mild side-effects
					

Researchers are still analysing whether injecting two different vaccines leads to better protection.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## cybershot (May 13, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> or when you wake up with a raging temperature in an hour or two
> 
> 
> 
> hope you feel better soon



Well, yes. The chills turned into the sweats now lying with a cold wet cloth over my forehead. 

Terrible nights sleep. The paracetamol wears off after about 3 hours which ain’t great. 

Basically feel like I have flu. I guess if I’d had covid it would really have knocked me off my feet if the vaccine is doing this. 

No work today. That’s a certain and teams can fuck off off my phone.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2021)

5t3IIa said:


> Up nice an early (as usual 🙄) with a banging headache (unusual 🥺) but thought to actually take paracetemol and ibruprofen (why not both) and feel pretty much fine now. Got to wait until 0845 to call in sick, as have primed manager and colleagues already 😇 Then a full day of (work qualification related) essay writing, while carefully keeping any work-related _active with a green dot _progs closed ☠
> 
> I am going to hold off on voting in this poll until I have gone through 48 hours+ so my data is correct.


I'm alright, I think! Arm slightly sore but the headache and aches have gone  Now I need to remember to book my next one 😇


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2021)

Oh, has there been a consensus on voting vis a vis two votes - one for _I had AZ _and one for _I had AZ and [etc]_? planetgeli


----------



## dessiato (May 13, 2021)

After having the 2nd injection my mother has become jaundiced. Yesterday she was taken to hospital to be checked out because she looks so ill. In herself she is the same awkward so and so she has always been. But she is very yellow.

I don't know if this is common, I don't know which injection she had. 

Anyone with information about this?


----------



## planetgeli (May 13, 2021)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, has there been a consensus on voting vis a vis two votes - one for _I had AZ _and one for _I had AZ and [etc]_? planetgeli



Multiple votes are allowed/necessary on this poll if that's what you mean 5t3IIa


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 13, 2021)

dessiato said:


> After having the 2nd injection my mother has become jaundiced. Yesterday she was taken to hospital to be checked out because she looks so ill. In herself she is the same awkward so and so she has always been. But she is very yellow.
> 
> I don't know if this is common, I don't know which injection she had.
> 
> Anyone with information about this?


I can't see jaundice listed in the info for Pfizer, Moderna and AZ vaccines - but hopefully it's a transient issue that will be sorted quickly.


----------



## maomao (May 13, 2021)

Pfizer nearly twenty four hours ago and no side effects except a surprisingly sore arm.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 13, 2021)

Had Pfizer yesterday with only saw arm as side affect


----------



## dessiato (May 13, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I can't see jaundice listed in the info for Pfizer, Moderna and AZ vaccines - but hopefully it's a transient issue that will be sorted quickly.


Thanks for that. She has to go back to the hospital today. I suspect it will turn out to be a non-alcohol related fatty liver problem from talking to a nurse I know.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 13, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Had Pfizer yesterday with only saw arm as side affect


ok. since i posted that, it feels like mike tyson has given me a dead arm. okay maybe not that bad. but the pain is bloody sharp and dull both at the same time. GATES YOU CUNT!


----------



## BigMoaner (May 13, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Thanks for that. She has to go back to the hospital today. I suspect it will turn out to be a non-alcohol related fatty liver problem from talking to a nurse I know.


get well soon your mum dessiator


----------



## Voley (May 13, 2021)

This REALLY feels like a hangover. I haven't had an alcoholic drink in over 3 years ffs.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 13, 2021)

Voley said:


> This REALLY feels like a hangover. I haven't had an alcoholic drink in over 3 years ffs.


i stopped 17 years ago (and drugs), it gets better and better if you're in for the long haul. good luck.


----------



## Voley (May 13, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> i stopped 17 years ago (and drugs), it gets better and better if you're in for the long haul. good luck.


Thanks. And well done on such a long stretch of sobriety yourself- that's awesome. Yeah, I love being sober. My life's improved immeasurably since I packed it in.

Today's reminded me how shit I felt a lot of the time.  Wouldn't go back to that now if you paid me.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 13, 2021)

it's one of the vastly underrated things in our culture imo. the "need to escape" gets less and less as time goes on and life can be fully enjoyed for what it is.


----------



## marshall (May 13, 2021)

Not a side-effect as such - more no effect - had first AZ vaccine 8/9 weeks ago and according to the Imperial finger prick test I still have no anti-bodies. 

Where are my anti-bodies


----------



## Sir Belchalot (May 13, 2021)

marshall said:


> Not a side-effect as such - more no effect - had first AZ vaccine 8/9 weeks ago and according to the Imperial finger prick test I still have no anti-bodies.
> 
> Where are my anti-bodies



I think that some antibody tests only detect those caused by the virus & not those caused by the vaccine.


----------



## marshall (May 13, 2021)

Sir Belchalot said:


> I think that some antibody tests only detect those caused by the virus & not those caused by the vaccine.



No, the test said it was to identify antibodies provided by either virus/vaccine. It’s silly, and obvs I’ll still have my second jab, but I feel a bit deflated.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 13, 2021)

marshall said:


> Not a side-effect as such - more no effect - had first AZ vaccine 8/9 weeks ago and according to the Imperial finger prick test I still have no anti-bodies.
> 
> Where are my anti-bodies



Different people will have different levels of response to a vaccine - that's normal and to be expected.  Some blood test results will vary quite a bit depending on other things, such as time of day or if you've got another infection, etc.  So it may be a blip that doesn't represent the true picture.

I guess they might advise you to have a booster shot at some point.


----------



## marshall (May 13, 2021)

True, and I’ve got my second in a couple of weeks. I’m sure I’m not alone in having no antibodies after the first jab though. Odd. To me, with no real medical expertise to draw on.


----------



## platinumsage (May 13, 2021)

Why did you have an antibody test without medical supervision?


----------



## elbows (May 13, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Why did you have an antibody test without medical supervision?



Since they mentioned Imperial finger prick test I assume they are part of a more recent round of this: Coronavirus antibody prevalence falling in England, REACT study shows | Imperial News | Imperial College London


----------



## marshall (May 13, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Why did you have an antibody test without medical supervision?



Imperial sent me one in the post, randomly selected, easy to self-administer, result in ten mins, took a photo of the ‘test stick’, then uploaded it to their site.


----------



## tony.c (May 13, 2021)

marshall said:


> Imperial sent me one in the post, randomly selected, easy to self-administer, result in ten mins, took a photo of the ‘test stick’, then uploaded it to their site.


I got one today too. Put forward by my GP. I don't know how I can upload result to their website as I don't have a smartphone. Well I do have a cheap one I bought five years ago and never used. It's charging up now, and if I can work out how to take pic and upload to pc I will do the test tomorrow.


----------



## dessiato (May 13, 2021)

Now I'm getting concerned. Mother is still in hospital and they don't know what the problem is, just that it started after the second injection.


----------



## LDC (May 13, 2021)

How long after dessiato ?


----------



## dessiato (May 13, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> How long after dessiato ?


I think about four or five days.


----------



## LDC (May 13, 2021)

Be interested to see what the Drs say, I'd say it's not related to the vaccine if I had to bet.









						Jaundice in adults | Health topics A to Z | CKS | NICE
					

Jaundice is a clinical sign describing yellow pigmentation of the skin, sclera, and mucous membranes due to raised plasma bilirubin.




					cks.nice.org.uk


----------



## nagapie (May 13, 2021)

Had AZ 6hrs ago, too soon to say how it's going to be. Feel like I'm waiting to come up on a bad pill!


----------



## dessiato (May 13, 2021)

Bit of an update on my mother’s situation. Her problem is not related to either the vaccine or Covid. She has cancer, and has been given days to live.

Sorry to derail the thread. At first it seemed to be very closely linked to the vaccine due to the coincidence of her getting it and becoming ill.


----------



## oryx (May 13, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Bit of an update on my mother’s situation. Her problem is not related to either the vaccine or Covid. She has cancer, and has been given days to live.
> 
> Sorry to derail the thread. At first it seemed to be very closely linked to the vaccine due to the coincidence of her getting it and becoming ill.


What awful news dessiato  So sorry to read that.


----------



## Sue (May 13, 2021)

So sorry dessiato, how desperately sad. Thoughts are with you. X


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 13, 2021)

(((( dessiato ))))


----------



## Wilf (May 13, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> get well soon your mum dessiator


Aye to that.


----------



## Wilf (May 14, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Bit of an update on my mother’s situation. Her problem is not related to either the vaccine or Covid. She has cancer, and has been given days to live.
> 
> Sorry to derail the thread. At first it seemed to be very closely linked to the vaccine due to the coincidence of her getting it and becoming ill.


I'm so, so sorry to hear that dessiato.  I hope you somehow get better news.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 14, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Bit of an update on my mother’s situation. Her problem is not related to either the vaccine or Covid. She has cancer, and has been given days to live.
> 
> Sorry to derail the thread. At first it seemed to be very closely linked to the vaccine due to the coincidence of her getting it and becoming ill.


Oh I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 14, 2021)

So sorry (((dessiato ))) X.  Is your mum in the UK?


----------



## fishfinger (May 14, 2021)

Sorry to hear about your mum's illness (((dessiato)))


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Bit of an update on my mother’s situation. Her problem is not related to either the vaccine or Covid. She has cancer, and has been given days to live.
> 
> Sorry to derail the thread. At first it seemed to be very closely linked to the vaccine due to the coincidence of her getting it and becoming ill.



So sorry


----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> So sorry (((dessiato ))) X.  Is your mum in the UK?


Yes.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 14, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Yes.


I know you're abroad somewhere? I hope you can get back or facetime ? It was hard for me when I kept getting the ' you need to be here' call four times and driving four and half hours. That was before this shitty virus and restrictions. X


----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I know you're abroad somewhere? I hope you can get back or facetime ? It was hard for me when I kept getting the ' you need to be here' call four times and driving four and half hours. That was before this shitty virus and restrictions. X


Looking at flights, covid tests, trains from airports. Can't get anything before end of next week. It is unlikely I will get home, but my goddaughter is setting up some zoom meetings.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 14, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Looking at flights, covid tests, trains from airports. Can't get anything before end of next week. It is unlikely I will get home, but my goddaughter is setting up some zoom meetings.


I thought it would be difficult. Thoughts with you and you're family dess X


----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I thought it would be difficult. Thoughts with you and you're family dess X


Thank you


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 14, 2021)

I'm really sorry to hear that dessiato - it must have been a huge shock, and made much more difficult by not being able to get back to the UK.


----------



## cybershot (May 14, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Well, yes. The chills turned into the sweats now lying with a cold wet cloth over my forehead.
> 
> Terrible nights sleep. The paracetamol wears off after about 3 hours which ain’t great.
> 
> ...



A full day of just lying around yesterday but managed to get a full nights sleep. Just a bit achey and a headache this morning as well as arm still feeling a bit dead. So hopefully we’re on the other side. Still taking today off. I haven’t been off work ill for years and they are not adding covid related things to sickness tally. So fuck it. A bit of a self caring aka me day chilling I think.


----------



## cybershot (May 14, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Bit of an update on my mother’s situation. Her problem is not related to either the vaccine or Covid. She has cancer, and has been given days to live.
> 
> Sorry to derail the thread. At first it seemed to be very closely linked to the vaccine due to the coincidence of her getting it and becoming ill.



Well that puts things into perspective. 

Thoughts with you all especially when travel is so complicated. 😔


----------



## existentialist (May 14, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Thanks for that. She has to go back to the hospital today. I suspect it will turn out to be a non-alcohol related fatty liver problem from talking to a nurse I know.


. <in poor taste, given the way the thread went>


----------



## existentialist (May 14, 2021)

And sorry to hear about your mum, dessiato


----------



## William of Walworth (May 14, 2021)

Just seen this awful news about your mother dessiato  -- biggest sympathies from me as well


----------



## Voley (May 14, 2021)

Big hug from me dessiato.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2021)

^^ And from me dessiato


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2021)

8ball said:


> Yeah, Pfizer has a higher chance of scary allergic reactions shortly after the jab. Where I had the jab they were doing the 15 min rule for everyone but you could escape early if it was AZ.



Thank God they did insist on the 15 minute wait because almost as soon as I sat down, I had a funny reaction and needed to lay down. This was Moderna FWIW.

Also my arm took about 48 hours to feel normal again, but no side effects since.


----------



## The Octagon (May 14, 2021)

Just had Pfizer jab (1st) at 10am.

Bit of a headache coming on now and needing frequent visits to the bathroom (may just be the spicy pizza last night though ).


----------



## Chilli.s (May 14, 2021)

Sorry to read this dessiato.


----------



## tony.c (May 14, 2021)

marshall said:


> Not a side-effect as such - more no effect - had first AZ vaccine 8/9 weeks ago and according to the Imperial finger prick test I still have no anti-bodies.
> 
> Where are my anti-bodies


I did the Imperial antibody test today. My result indicates I have 'longer lasting' antibodies.   
I had two Pfizer jabs 10 weeks apart, second was five weeks ago.


----------



## stereotypical (May 14, 2021)

Shit, sorry to hear that dessiato.


----------



## stereotypical (May 14, 2021)

Had the AZ jab two days ago. Felt absolutely fine for 24 hours, slept well and no problems.

About 30 hours in started to feel like mild flu/hangover feeling, achey arms/legs, waves of nausea, upset tummy and bit dizzy. Went to bed few hours later and had a bit of heavy sweats throughout the night but nothing too dramatic. 

Feel bit better today but defo not 100%. Just like a hangover really as has been mentioned on this thread. Nothing too dramatic but I'm glad I've not had to go to work yesterday or today.


----------



## Elpenor (May 15, 2021)

Sorry to hear your news dessiato 

So, side effects. 14 hours in from Pfizer yesterday; my only side effects were a mild nausea feeling for a few hours after which may have been from wearing a mask for 90 minutes while queuing, and also feeling tired earlier than usual and going to bed at 10pm rather than 1am on a Friday. Slept really well, 10 hours is very long for me, feel great today. Had planned a lazy admin day at home anyway.

TLDR: Impact of vaccine side effects on me was 1/10 at most


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 15, 2021)

Gutted with your news dessiato, my thoughts are with you & yours.


----------



## cybershot (May 15, 2021)

And back in the world of the living. 

So. AZ. 1st jab with following side effects lasting up to 48 hours. 

Chills
Sweats
Headaches
Aches all over
Tired
Feeling like going to be sick when standing up. 
Jab arm still hurts but can actually lift it now and dress myself normally. 

Fun times. Roll on jab 2.


----------



## nagapie (May 15, 2021)

My AZ experience was had it at 2pm, felt a bit of a headache at 10pm so took two paracetamol and went to sleep. That was it.


----------



## planetgeli (May 18, 2021)

Bump. Definite lack of reporting these last few days.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Bump. Definite lack of reporting these last few days.


It’s not exactly a remarkable experience considering at least half (probs more considering U75’s ageing demographic) have had it done and have had few ‘side’ effects


----------



## planetgeli (May 18, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s not exactly a remarkable experience considering at least half (probs more considering U75’s ageing demographic) have had it done and have had few ‘side’ effects


He said on post number 1351 of the thread.

Idiot.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> He said on post number 1351 of the thread.
> 
> Idiot.


???


----------



## miss direct (May 20, 2021)

I had Pfizer yesterday. Felt fine all day, worked, even went for a really long walk in the evening, but once I got back in, my arm started to really ache and I just felt exhausted. Feel much the same today, luckily have no classes today.


----------



## tony.c (May 20, 2021)

Covid vaccine: 96% of Britons develop antibodies after one jab, study finds
					

Results show Pfizer/BioNTech and Oxford/AstraZeneca jabs are proving highly effective




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 20, 2021)

tony.c said:


> Covid vaccine: 96% of Britons develop antibodies after one jab, study finds
> 
> 
> Results show Pfizer/BioNTech and Oxford/AstraZeneca jabs are proving highly effective
> ...


I'm taking part in the UCL Virus Watch study that article talks about, I send off a blood sample once a month to be tested for N and S antibodies. Got my monthly results back today and the test detected S antibodies, which means the AZ jab worked    I assumed it had but the confirmation is nice.


----------



## Riklet (May 21, 2021)

What about the Moderna jab planetgeli 

Quite a high chance a lot of the forthcoming vaccinations will be Pfizer or Moderna. That's what Im being offered anyway. Which options should I choose? Explain myself


----------



## planetgeli (May 21, 2021)

Riklet said:


> What about the Moderna jab planetgeli
> 
> Quite a high chance a lot of the forthcoming vaccinations will be Pfizer or Moderna. That's what Im being offered anyway. Which options should I choose? Explain myself



I don't make the software. I can't edit the poll. It's sufficed for the 86% of Urbz who have been jabbed so far.

We've stolen your pensions and ruined your future. Why do you think us oldsters (boomer!) would give a shit about jab side-effects on youngsters? Except to mock your further misery?


----------



## Riklet (May 21, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> I don't make the software. I can't edit the poll. It's sufficed for the 86% of Urbz who have been jabbed so far.
> 
> We've stolen your pensions and ruined your future. Why do you think us oldsters (boomer!) would give a shit about jab side-effects on youngsters? Except to mock your further misery?



Ok boomer


----------



## 2hats (May 21, 2021)

mRNA-1273. As anticipated, about 48 hours of great unpleasantness and 5 days of injection site related pain.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 21, 2021)

2hats said:


> mRNA-1273.


Plain English translation - Moderna vaccine.


----------



## planetgeli (May 21, 2021)

2hats said:


> mRNA-1273. As anticipated, about 48 hours of great unpleasantness and 5 days of injection site related pain.



Someone should make a poll for that.


----------



## Riklet (May 21, 2021)

2hats said:


> mRNA-1273. As anticipated, about 48 hours of great unpleasantness and 5 days of injection site related pain.



This is based on what you posted before about research with the first jab of mRNA vaccines causing a very strong response in those who had previously been infected with Covid-19?

Do you know why that might be? And how long does this last potentially? I had covid in March 2020 and probs dont have antibodies - so is that likely for me with an mRNA vaccine?


----------



## 2hats (May 21, 2021)

Riklet said:


> This is based on what you posted before about research with the first jab of mRNA vaccines causing a very strong response in those who had previously been infected with Covid-19?
> 
> Do you know why that might be? And how long does this last potentially? I had covid in March 2020 and probs dont have antibodies - so is that likely for me with an mRNA vaccine?


The act of injecting the mRNA vaccine itself will cause localised (typically injection arm) reactions. The innate immune response to something 'foreign' in your arm will produce cytokines, chemokines, and prostaglandins.  The former will dilate blood vessels, increase blood flow, cause swelling, and along with the chemokines, inflamation and thence pain. The prostaglandins enjoy directly niggling your pain receptors. In addition, RNA is known to strongly stimulate the innate immune system and the lipid nanoparticles coating the mRNA are intended to (in part) be an adjuvant.

Other than the painful arm, the rest of the experience was, I suspect, my adaptive immune system kicking in, recognising something it had seen before (ie the spike RBD epitopes it had just been told to manufacture). I too had COVID-19 some 14 months ago and the original antibodies will most likely have greatly waned but (assuming my immune system works) the B and T cell responses kicking in were probably part of what left me feeling somewhere between a particularly bad night out clubbing and having been run over by a bus.


----------



## crossthebreeze (May 21, 2021)

I had the Az at 12.30pm Sunday, stared feeling a bit tired about 7pm, then aches, chills, nausea, and vomiting by 10pm. Feeling very cold, nausea, and headache all Monday, and very tired and brain foggy Tuesday.


----------



## Boudicca (May 21, 2021)

2hats said:


> mRNA-1273. As anticipated, about 48 hours of great unpleasantness and 5 days of injection site related pain.


This has ruined my imagined view of you in a lab coat, with grey hair brought on by great wisdom.  Are you really that young?


----------



## nagapie (May 21, 2021)

Riddle me this. How do you get a vaccination if you're not registered with a GP and your local practices are full so won't take you on.


----------



## Riklet (May 21, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Riddle me this. How do you get a vaccination if you're not registered with a GP and your local practices are full so won't take you on.


 Phone up the number? Try the website?


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 21, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Riddle me this. How do you get a vaccination if you're not registered with a GP and your local practices are full so won't take you on.


If you have been unable to find a GP yourself, you can ask your local Clinical Commissioning Group to find you a GP.


----------



## Brainaddict (May 21, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Riddle me this. How do you get a vaccination if you're not registered with a GP and your local practices are full so won't take you on.


I've heard of vaccination clinics in London aimed at undocumented migrants, rough sleepers etc, but would be surprised if they are widespread. Dunno where you are.

Oh, just found this: COVID-19 Vaccine Pop-up clinics - NHS South East London CCG


----------



## nagapie (May 21, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> I've heard of vaccination clinics in London aimed at undocumented migrants, rough sleepers etc, but would be surprised if they are widespread. Dunno where you are.
> 
> Oh, just found this: COVID-19 Vaccine Pop-up clinics - NHS South East London CCG





Brainaddict said:


> I've heard of vaccination clinics in London aimed at undocumented migrants, rough sleepers etc, but would be surprised if they are widespread. Dunno where you are.
> 
> Oh, just found this: COVID-19 Vaccine Pop-up clinics - NHS South East London CCG


It's a friend, he's in Kent not London. Do they not ask for GP at these clinics for sure?


----------



## nagapie (May 21, 2021)

Riklet said:


> Phone up the number? Try the website?


What number? He is unable to use the NHS website, it doesn't recognise him as he lived out of the country for a long time.


----------



## nagapie (May 21, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> If you have been unable to find a GP yourself, you can ask your local Clinical Commissioning Group to find you a GP.


This sounds long winded but in case there's no other way, how do we find his local CCG?


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 21, 2021)

nagapie said:


> This sounds long winded but in case there's no other way, how do we find his local CCG?



HERE


----------



## platinumsage (May 21, 2021)

They should be able to get it done anywhere, the obstacle is booking an appointment.

“All sites are reminded that any patient, including NHS staff, does not require a NHS number or GP registration to receive a vaccination and should never be denied one on this basis...If GP registration is not possible, and no existing NHS number can be found, then providers should vaccinate now, record locally via a paper system and ensure that that the vaccination event is recorded on Pinnacle at later date.” (link)

If it’s easy for them to turn up and ask, I’d suggesting doing that, provided they are age-eligible. Could also ring round the local GPs and ask.


----------



## nagapie (May 21, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> They should be able to get it done anywhere, the obstacle is booking an appointment.
> 
> “All sites are reminded that any patient, including NHS staff, does not require a NHS number or GP registration to receive a vaccination and should never be denied one on this basis...If GP registration is not possible, and no existing NHS number can be found, then providers should vaccinate now, record locally via a paper system and ensure that that the vaccination event is recorded on Pinnacle at later date.” (link)
> 
> If it’s easy for them to turn up and ask, I’d suggesting doing that, provided they are age-eligible. Could also ring round the local GPs and ask.


Local GPs are being extremely unhelpful. He's in his 50s so should be on his second jab already.


----------



## Brainaddict (May 21, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Local GPs are being extremely unhelpful. He's in his 50s so should be on his second jab already.


Maybe the first thing to try is just turn up at his local vaccination centre and see if they'll give him one. End of the day might be best as a lot of centres give out spare vaccinations to anyone then anyway.


----------



## Mation (May 21, 2021)

Five days on from AZ 2: Return of the Destroyers.

No noticeable side effects, though mild ones may have been masked by the fact that I was already on strong painkillers. Massive reaction to the first jab, so am glad to have got off lightly and in keeping with other reports.


----------



## nagapie (May 21, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Maybe the first thing to try is just turn up at his local vaccination centre and see if they'll give him one. End of the day might be best as a lot of centres give out spare vaccinations to anyone then anyway.


I'm going to give him all the suggestions but as he doesn't live in a city, he may be quite far from his nearest centre and he doesn't drive so wouldn't want to go on a hope and a prayer.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 21, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I'm going to give him all the suggestions but as he doesn't live in a city, he may be quite far from his nearest centre and he doesn't drive so wouldn't want to go on a hope and a prayer.



Seriously, get him to contact the CCG.



> Clinical commissioning groups are responsible for arranging emergency and urgent care services within their boundaries, *and for commissioning services for any unregistered patients who live in their area.* All GP practices must belong to a clinical commissioning group.


----------



## 2hats (May 21, 2021)

Boudicca said:


> This has ruined my imagined view of you in a lab coat, with grey hair brought on by great wisdom.  Are you really that young?


Sorry. Not worn a lab coat for something like three decades now. Not quite sure how you divine age from the preceding statements?


----------



## dessiato (May 21, 2021)

I had my first, AZ, on Tuesday. On Wednesday I was very ill. I felt like I’d got malaria. Every part of me ached. The vaccination site was bruised. I’m fine again now except for being headachy.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 21, 2021)

dessiato said:


> I had my first, AZ, on Tuesday. On Wednesday I was very ill. I felt like I’d got malaria. Every part of me ached. The vaccination site was bruised. I’m fine again now except for being headachy.


Don't want to worry you, just giving you the heads-up, but if you still have a head ache on day 4 after the AZ jab, the advice in the UK is to contact your GP.


----------



## dessiato (May 21, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Don't want to worry you, just giving you the heads-up, but if you still have a head ache on day 4 after the AZ jab, the advice in the UK is to contact your GP.


Thanks. I’ll bear that in mind.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 21, 2021)

Here's the advice again, for anyone that has missed it...

What to look out for after vaccination [AZ]​Although serious side effects are very rare, if you experience any of the following from around 4 days to 4 weeks after vaccination you should seek medical advice urgently:

a new, severe headache which is not helped by usual painkillers or is getting worse
a headache which seems worse when lying down or bending over
an unusual headache that may be accompanied by:
blurred vision, nausea and vomiting
difficulty with your speech
weakness, drowsiness or seizures

new, unexplained pinprick bruising or bleeding
shortness of breath, chest pain, leg swelling or persistent abdominal pain






						COVID-19 vaccination and blood clotting
					






					www.gov.uk


----------



## Mation (May 21, 2021)

2hats said:


> Sorry. Not worn a lab coat for something like three decades now. Not quite sure how you divine age from the preceding statements?


Younger people tend to have fewer hats. You started with 2, so you must have loads by now.

Logic.


----------



## elbows (May 21, 2021)

2hats said:


> Sorry. Not worn a lab coat for something like three decades now. Not quite sure how you divine age from the preceding statements?


Probably people putting two and two together based on oversimplified ways things are presented by government or the press sometimes. Theres probably an association in peoples minds between the Moderna vaccine and younger people, and other assumptions about what age groups are being vaccinated at the moment.


----------



## kittyP (May 21, 2021)

My sister had the AZ the other week and the next day for about a further 24hrs she said "I felt worse that when I actually had bloody covid". 
She does recognise that she was very lucky and had a very mild dose of covid and that the vaccination is still very important.


----------



## 2hats (May 21, 2021)

Mation said:


> Younger people tend to have fewer hats. You started with 2, so you must have loads by now.


Many.


elbows said:


> Theres probably an association in peoples minds between the Moderna vaccine and younger people, and other assumptions about what age groups are being vaccinated at the moment.


This 50-something waited patiently for around 10 weeks until circumstances were optimal.


----------



## elbows (May 21, 2021)

2hats said:


> Many.
> 
> This 50-something waited patiently for around 10 weeks until circumstances were optimal.


I hear you, this 46 year old did the same, although I would be lying if I said mine was a carefully crafted plan in every respect, some luck and coincidence was also involved. 

I'd have been letting myself down if I didnt make personal use of my own opinions, if I had not tried to get the timing right in terms of which vaccines were on offer, levels of viral prevalence, and generally trying to avoid the more giddy aspects of the vaccination rollout.


----------



## nagapie (May 22, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> They should be able to get it done anywhere, the obstacle is booking an appointment.
> 
> “All sites are reminded that any patient, including NHS staff, does not require a NHS number or GP registration to receive a vaccination and should never be denied one on this basis...If GP registration is not possible, and no existing NHS number can be found, then providers should vaccinate now, record locally via a paper system and ensure that that the vaccination event is recorded on Pinnacle at later date.” (link)
> 
> If it’s easy for them to turn up and ask, I’d suggesting doing that, provided they are age-eligible. Could also ring round the local GPs and ask.


Where is this quote from?


----------



## smmudge (May 22, 2021)

46 hours after 1st Pfizer. Yesterday I had an achy arm but not too bad. Definitely felt like my immune system was working yesterday, slight pressure headache, sensitive skin, bit of lethargy. But then it was Friday lol. Feel fine this morning and arm is almost back to normal.


----------



## platinumsage (May 22, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Where is this quote from?



The link in the post you quoted, immediately following the quote.


----------



## wtfftw (May 22, 2021)

Chemistry had his first Pfizer dose on Thursday and has pretty much been in bed with an on off fever since.
I'm really hoping my second dose of AZ (late this morning) doesn't lay me out for 3 days like the first dose did.

(For the files - we both had covid in October)


----------



## platinumsage (May 22, 2021)

elbows said:


> I hear you, this 46 year old did the same, although I would be lying if I said mine was a carefully crafted plan in every respect, some luck and coincidence was also involved.
> 
> I'd have been letting myself down if I didnt make personal use of my own opinions, if I had not tried to get the timing right in terms of which vaccines were on offer, levels of viral prevalence, and generally trying to avoid the more giddy aspects of the vaccination rollout.



You can both join the Priti Patel club, as aged 49 she didn't have the vaccine when invited, but waited until last week and got Moderna.


----------



## planetgeli (May 22, 2021)

I haven't even considered writing this in this thread up to now, but would welcome opinions.

As some of you may know from the health forum, I developed a little problem eight weeks ago. Diarrhea. Every single day. For eight weeks. Out of nowhere. 

I'm now 'in the system' and will be having stool tests next week, followed by a CT scan 'at some point', all, it seems, to try and gather results that don't involve the far more intrusive colonoscopy/endoscopy.

I have never blamed the vaccine. Barely considered it. But it just struck me all this began 12 days after my 2nd Pfizer (which produced no other side effects bar a slight headache).

What do people reckon? Is 12 days too long to be an associated side effect? I didn't even mention the jab yesterday to my Doctor who arranged the tests. I just don't know what to think and am not even sure on the rules regarding reporting of things like this.

Following all this, I've woken up this morning for the first time in 8 weeks WITHOUT diarrhea. Though incredibly black poo if you must know.

Thoughts?


----------



## elbows (May 22, 2021)

I think its hard to offer much of use - proper medical assessment should offer answers or at least much stronger clues than anything I could come up with. Hope it all goes well!

I would think that 12 days to see that sort of change is not completely infeasible, but I'd not have really high confidence in this opinion.


----------



## elbows (May 22, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> You can both join the Priti Patel club, as aged 49 she didn't have the vaccine when invited, but waited until last week and got Moderna.


lol. I wonder what different aspects informed her choice. In my case there are a mixture of reasons, even including me attempting to time first and second doses so that I can avoid the peaks of the hayfever I suffer from. If my second dose appointment is brought forwards then I will have failed to achieve all of my aims with that.


----------



## LDC (May 22, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> I haven't even considered writing this in this thread up to now, but would welcome opinions.
> 
> As some of you may know from the health forum, I developed a little problem eight weeks ago. Diarrhea. Every single day. For eight weeks. Out of nowhere.
> 
> ...



No clear idea what's going on without taking a long history and doing an assessment, and even then likely need those investigations. Did you have a face-to-face appointment with the GP? And if so did they give you a good feel around your abdo and get some detailed info off you about it all?

From what we know so far though it seems very unlikely to be an effect of the vaccine, starting after 12 days is possible, but then going on for 8 weeks seems quite unlikely, as does the physical mechanism from having the vaccine that translates into then having diarrhea for 8 weeks. Much more likely to be something else going on that the investigations might find out.

Have you had the black stools since seeing the doctor and they're a new symptom? Or before and the doctors knows about them? If the former then I'd call them back for advice.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 22, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> I haven't even considered writing this in this thread up to now, but would welcome opinions.
> 
> As some of you may know from the health forum, I developed a little problem eight weeks ago. Diarrhea. Every single day. For eight weeks. Out of nowhere.
> 
> ...



It's probably not connected, but certainly worth flagging up.

Did you also have abdominal pain?

And, 12 days after the jab doesn't seem infeasible, considering this advice about symptoms starting up to 4 weeks after.  



> Call 111 immediately if you get any of these *symptoms starting from around 4 days to 4 weeks after being vaccinated*:
> 
> 
> a severe headache that is not relieved with painkillers or is getting worse
> ...











						Coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccine
					

NHS information about the coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccine, including who can get a vaccine, how to book and how well the vaccine works.




					www.nhs.uk


----------



## planetgeli (May 22, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> No clear idea what's going on without taking a long history and doing an assessment, and even then likely need those investigations. Did you have a face-to-face appointment with the GP? And if so did they give you a good feel around your abdo and get some detailed info off you about it all?
> 
> From what we know so far though it seems very unlikely to be an effect of the vaccine, starting after 12 days is possible, but then going on for 8 weeks seems quite unlikely, as does the physical mechanism from having the vaccine that translates into then having diarrhea for 8 weeks. Much more likely to be something else going on that maybe the investigations might find out.
> 
> Have you had the black stools since seeing the doctor and they're a new symptom? Or before and the doctors knows about them? If the former then I'd call them back for advice.



Thanks for your reply (and elbows too).

My GP felt my abdomen but didn't go beyond 'can't feel any lumps'. She's a great GP btw. She was very honest and straightforward admitting it wasn't an area of specialisation for her and put me on to the hospital.

They gave me a phone call yesterday, asking about history (there is none) and arranging the stool tests and explaining everything about the process very well.

Then this morning I get no diarrhea (first time in 56 days) but incredibly black stools. It's Saturday and I'm just resigned to seeing what the next poos bring. And feeling relieved (but very weird) about not having the associated cramps etc for today.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 22, 2021)

elbows said:


> lol. I wonder what different aspects informed her choice.


It's hard to see the Pure Evil angle on it isn't it, but I expect there must be one.


----------



## planetgeli (May 22, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Did you also have abdominal pain?



Christ yes. But hospital doctor seemed to think this was simply par for the course with diarrhea, even though I mentioned the pain was specific (right hand side).

So happy not to have that pain this morning.


----------



## elbows (May 22, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It's hard to see the Pure Evil angle on it isn't it, but I expect there must be one.


I dont have that expectation at all, her reasons may have been quite sensible or not. I dont get on with platinumsage so I was more inclined to see the association as a cheap smear.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 22, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Christ yes. But hospital doctor seemed to think this was simply par for the course with diarrhea, even though I mentioned the pain was specific (right hand side).
> 
> So happy not to have that pain this morning.



You said above you never blamed the vaccine, so did you not mention that you had had the jab to the doctor?


----------



## LDC (May 22, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> You said above you never blamed the vaccine, so did you not mention that you had had the jab to the doctor?



The GP could almost certainly see it on the notes anyway.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 22, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> The GP could almost certainly see it on the notes anyway.


Good point, although they may not have advised the hospital, so worth flagging, if not already mentioned at the hospital appointment.


----------



## planetgeli (May 22, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> You said above you never blamed the vaccine, so did you not mention that you had had the jab to the doctor?



Never mentioned it yesterday to the hospital. I've only started thinking about it really since last night when I counted the days and realised it was only 12.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 22, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Never mentioned it yesterday to the hospital. I've only started thinking about it really since last night when I counted the days and realised it was only 12.



Probably unconnected, but certainly worth mentioning, may be even give them a call before the next appointment, just in case.

I've certainly been in a GP appointment with my mother, when he's read back what he had typed for a hospital referral, and I managed to point out he had left out an important bit of information, so it's possible your GP didn't mention the jab in the referral, they are only human after all.


----------



## deeyo (May 22, 2021)

12 days is definitely within the possible range for causality - but diarrhea doesnt seem to be a common side effect of the pfizer vaccine; same as placebo pre release, 1.4% self-reported post release
Reactions and Adverse Events of the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine | CDC

"Vaccine side-effects and SARS-CoV-2 infection after vaccination in users of the COVID Symptom Study app in the UK: a prospective observational study - The Lancet Infectious Diseases" DEFINE_ME

if one were looking for a connection i would think some kind of enteritis, prob colitis and maybe prefer colonoscopy to ct - better visualisation of the lining and the possibility of taking biopsies. 

for almost all other possibilities, ct is at least as good.

Black stools of course suggests blood, which in itself might not be so strange after 8 weeks of the runs. (more worrying without symptoms). pain to the right (colicky?) could indeed be 'par for the course', as well.

your gp seems to take good care of you.


----------



## planetgeli (May 22, 2021)

deeyo said:


> 12 days is definitely within the possible range for causality - but diarrhea doesnt seem to be a common side effect of the pfizer vaccine; same as placebo pre release, 1.4% self-reported post release
> Reactions and Adverse Events of the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine | CDC
> 
> "Vaccine side-effects and SARS-CoV-2 infection after vaccination in users of the COVID Symptom Study app in the UK: a prospective observational study - The Lancet Infectious Diseases" DEFINE_ME
> ...



Yep, colitis was mentioned more than once I think. Thanks for your answer, reassuring.

In other news, my gf is absolutely fine from her second AZ, as she was the first, but is noticeably, stupidly, ravenously hungry. As reported by some.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 22, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Yep, colitis was mentioned more than once I think. Thanks for your answer, reassuring.
> 
> In other news, my gf is absolutely fine from her second AZ, as she was the first, but is noticeably, stupidly, ravenously hungry. As reported by some.



I hope I am ravenously hungry after my second dose of AZ tomorrow morning, because I am off to lunch with extended family at my brother's, and he's an amazing chef, that never listens when I tell him not to put too much on my plate.


----------



## Riklet (May 23, 2021)

It's unlikely to be connected but who knows... it might be... but Ive been stupidly ravenously hungry through a lot of my long covid journey. Started about 2 months after infection and become more balanced recently and ive managed to put on weight too.

At one point I'd lost like 8 pounds but was still eating 5-6 meals a day and having "energy crashes" without some kind of sustenance every 2-3 hours. Pretty crazy.


----------



## stereotypical (May 23, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Seriously, get him to contact the CCG.



I second this. CCGs are largely leading the charge with vaccine rollouts.

Ask to speak to the Chief Nurse/Assistant Chief Nurse if you end up being stuck with a receptionist/admin fobbing you off.

My mate who works at the CCG  advised this. I don't work at one, honest.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 24, 2021)

Well, 21 hours after my second AZ dose, and as with the first, I've had no side effects whatsoever, not even a sore arm. 

I do honestly feel sorry for those that had a hard time with the vaccines, but I am afraid I remain a...


----------



## William of Walworth (May 24, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Well, 21 hours after my second AZ dose, and *as with the first, I've had no side effects whatsoever, not even a sore arm*.
> 
> I do honestly feel sorry for those that had a hard time with the vaccines, but I am afraid I remain a...
> 
> View attachment 269938



I seem to be in exactly the same position, following my second Oxford/AstraZeneca vaccination on Saturday afternoon 

(I had a bit of a sore arm with the first, and short-term exhaustion for one evening, but neither of these applied this time)

</drinks coffee from cup like the above   >


----------



## 20Bees (May 24, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Well, 21 hours after my second AZ dose, and as with the first, I've had no side effects whatsoever, not even a sore arm.
> 
> I do honestly feel sorry for those that had a hard time with the vaccines, but I am afraid I remain a...
> 
> View attachment 269938





William of Walworth said:


> I seem to be in exactly the same position, following my second Oxford/AstraZeneca vaccination on Saturday afternoon
> 
> (I had a bit of a sore arm with the first, and short-term exhaustion for one evening, but neither of these applied this time)
> 
> </drinks coffee from cup like the above   >


It’s 24 hours since I had my second AZ at Superdrug. I didn’t feel the jab, and didn’t have a plaster to remind me exactly where it went, no soreness, bruised sensation or heaviness, no sleepiness (I napped for much of the day after the first). I fleetingly wondered if they actually forgot to administer the injection as we chatted about the choice of arm (I have lymphodema so no jabs allowed on hat side, and they’d had four ladies yesterday morning saying the same)!


----------



## MickiQ (May 24, 2021)

It's now been almost 48hrs since my second AZ jab and no obvious side effects. I did have a very slight headache when I woke up yesterday morning but I also had a late night and 2 bottles of cider the night before so that may have had more to do with that than the jab.
One paracetamol and it was gone in half an hour never to return.
I had no side effects at all from the first one


----------



## Leafster (May 24, 2021)

It's now 24 hours since I had my second AZ dose. I had a shitty day or so after the first one so I was prepared to feel a bit grotty after this one. 

I've had no side effects at all this time although I did feel a little cold later in the afternoon yesterday. I suspect now that I only felt cold yesterday afternoon because the weather was so crap.


----------



## elbows (May 24, 2021)

Its been almost exactly 3 days since I had my first pfizer dose and I have no strong symptoms to report. My arm was very slightly sore for a bit, I felt the needle go in but it didnt exactly register strongly on the pain scale, and between 24 and 48 hours after the jab I could tell my body was dealing with something, but I didnt really feel much worse than I normally do. The hayfever symptoms I had before the bad weather set in and dampened things down were worse than anything I've felt post-vaccine, so far at least. But I'll wait a little bit longer before I stick my vote on the poll.

Its very unlikely that I caught the virus at any point, so my first pfizer dose was very likely my bodies first exposure to some of the code of this virus.


----------



## nagapie (May 24, 2021)

I am no symptoms AZ first dose smug club. I most certainly have had Covid but been asymptotic so guess I'm one of the lucky ones whose genes covid doesn't like, am hoping this extends to my family.


----------



## miss direct (May 24, 2021)

A friend of mine who isn't British but is living here wants to know: 
is the vaccine safe for someone with a serious allergy to paracetamol and/or penicillin?


----------



## prunus (May 24, 2021)

miss direct said:


> A friend of mine who isn't British but is living here wants to know:
> is the vaccine safe for someone with a serious allergy to paracetamol and/or penicillin?



There’s no penicillin or paracetamol in it, so yes.  

Neither are contraindicated with any of the vaccines in use in the UK, but mention it to the person at the vaccine centre. I think it may be one of the questions on the pre-vaccine form (penicillin and/or other allergies).

But basically yes it’s fine.


----------



## strung out (May 24, 2021)

prunus said:


> There’s no penicillin or paracetamol in it, so yes.
> 
> Neither are contraindicated with any of the vaccines in use in the UK, but mention it to the person at the vaccine centre. I think it may be one of the questions on the pre-vaccine form (penicillin and/or other allergies).
> 
> But basically yes it’s fine.


I just got asked whether I had/used an epi pen. I have allergies to loads of things, including chlorhexidine, which is in various medical things, but none serious enough to warrant an epi pen (yet), so I essentially passed whatever test they were asking for. I got Pfizer.


----------



## miss direct (May 24, 2021)

Thank you. What's the pre vaccine form? The guy doesn't speak very good English so wouldn't understand what the nurse would ask. He's trying to get his medical records with the exact name of whatever the allergy is but it's very serious.


----------



## prunus (May 24, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Thank you. What's the pre vaccine form? The guy doesn't speak very good English so wouldn't understand what the nurse would ask. He's trying to get his medical records with the exact name of whatever the allergy is but it's very serious.



For both my jabs (Lambeth GP federation hub organised) I had to fill out a form while in the queue, standard medical history questions from what I remember (I rapidly forgot what exactly was in it).


----------



## miss direct (May 24, 2021)

Oh I didn't have that here. Nurse (or whoever the people in scrubs are) just asked me a few quickfire questions before I got the jab.


----------



## LDC (May 24, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Oh I didn't have that here. Nurse (or whoever the people in scrubs are) just asked me a few quickfire questions before I got the jab.



It varies a bit depending where you get your jab. Sometimes it's a form, sometimes some questions beforehand. Either way they cover what's needed. If he can't speak English enough to consent and give some yes/no answers to questions then can use translation services.

There's very, very few contraindications to any of the vaccines, highly likely he can have it without any issues.


----------



## miss direct (May 24, 2021)

Good news thanks.

I will just go with him or send someone else to translate assuming that's allowed.


----------



## nagapie (May 25, 2021)

So my friend contacted his GP and said he was going to make a formal complaint, they responded by telling him (a month later after saying he was being processed every week) they can no longer register him. He wrote to Kent CCG, they have not replied.  I am trying to convince him to go to his local centre and just ask but he is reluctant as thinks he'll just waste time being turned away. None of the pop ups are near him and he works unsociable hours. It's not great.


----------



## elbows (May 25, 2021)

nagapie said:


> So my friend contacted his GP and said he was going to make a formal complaint, they responded by telling him (a month later after saying he was being processed every week) they can no longer register him. He wrote to Kent CCG, they have not replied.  I am trying to convince him to go to his local centre and just ask but he is reluctant as thinks he'll just waste time being turned away. None of the pop ups are near him and he works unsociable hours. It's not great.



Some places are adding 'just turn up' to some of the existing vaccination centres that were previously only appointment based, as well as new pop-ups and buses that get more of the attention. So its worth keeping an eye on local news for any signs of this.


----------



## nagapie (May 25, 2021)

elbows said:


> Some places are adding 'just turn up' to some of the existing vaccination centres that were previously only appointment based, as well as new pop-ups and buses that get more of the attention. So its worth keeping an eye on local news for any signs of this.


I don't really understand where to find this information. What is local news? Certainly my friend is not seeing this anywhere and I want to advise him. Also he doesn't drive and works shifts so travelling to somewhere is complicated.


----------



## Sue (May 25, 2021)

nagapie, the local council website should have this information. My borough, for example, has this Coronavirus vaccination rollout | Hackney Council.


----------



## nagapie (May 25, 2021)

Sue said:


> nagapie, the local council website should have this information. My borough, for example, has this Coronavirus vaccination rollout | Hackney Council.


The problem is that that website states very clearly that you cannot attend a clinic without an appointment and that you need a GP to get one. All the centres require this.


----------



## elbows (May 25, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I don't really understand where to find this information. What is local news? Certainly my friend is not seeing this anywhere and I want to advise him. Also he doesn't drive and works shifts so travelling to somewhere is complicated.


Since I dont know where the person in question is I cannot zoom right in for you, although I will gladly try to help if you are comfortable letting me know the location.

In the meantime here is the local news example that applies to my town. Its 'easier' to find out about this here at the moment because although we arent on the small list of places the government has drawn most attention to in terms of the India variant, we are still a town where they've been concerned enough about the variant that they've started surge testing here and have made a big deal of ramping up vaccination services in.









						Vaccine sessions ramped-up in Nuneaton to stop Indian variant spread
					

It is open to anyone aged over 40 who has not had their first jab




					www.coventrytelegraph.net


----------



## nagapie (May 25, 2021)

elbows said:


> Since I dont know where the person in question is I cannot zoom right in for you, although I will gladly try to help if you are comfortable letting me know the location.
> 
> In the meantime here is the local news example that applies to my town. Its 'easier' to find out about this here at the moment because although we arent on the small list of places the government has drawn most attention to in terms of the India variant, we are still a town where they've been concerned enough about the variant that they've started surge testing here and have made a big deal of ramping up vaccination services in.
> 
> ...


Once again you have to book an appointment, although there is a 'limited' number of walk in slots. It's really a pain in the arse, there must be loads of people that don't have GPs. 
I would love some help, he lives in Medway Kent.


----------



## LDC (May 25, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Once again you have to book an appointment, although there is a 'limited' number of walk in slots. It's really a pain in the arse, there must be loads of people that don't have GPs.
> I would love some help, he lives in Medway Kent.



Remind me why he can't register with a GP again.


----------



## elbows (May 25, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Once again you have to book an appointment, although there is a 'limited' number of walk in slots. It's really a pain in the arse, there must be loads of people that don't have GPs.
> I would love some help, he lives in Medway Kent.


There are limits to what can be expected. If there are walk in slots there but being put off by the somewhat limited number of walk in slots is enough to discourage your friend then he'll just have to wait till the system gets so desperate to 'mop up' the outstanding unvaccinated that they offer a more convenient option.

edit - sorry I missed that you had named the location, I will look into it. Even if I dont find anything helpful now and so dont respond again straight away, I will keep an eye on it for you and let you know in future.


----------



## Sue (May 25, 2021)

nagapie said:


> The problem is that that website states very clearly that you cannot attend a clinic without an appointment and that you need a GP to get one. All the centres require this.


Have a look at Coronavirus (COVID-19) Vaccine Information - Doctors of the World.


----------



## LDC (May 25, 2021)

Have you tried putting in his postcode and using this tool and calling some GPs and explaining the situation?






						Find a GP - NHS
					

Find a GP near you on the NHS website. Check your local GPs opening times, services and facilities, performance measures, reviews and ratings.




					www.nhs.uk


----------



## nagapie (May 25, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Remind me why he can't register with a GP again.


He put in a registration form, called every week for a month while they fobbed him off and then today told him they can't register him as they're full.


----------



## LDC (May 25, 2021)

Sue said:


> Have a look at Coronavirus (COVID-19) Vaccine Information - Doctors of the World.











						GP Access Cards - Doctors of the World
					

Help us spread the word that everyone is entitled to register with a GP by sharing access cards, developed in partnership with NHS England.




					www.doctorsoftheworld.org.uk


----------



## elbows (May 25, 2021)

OK its true that the official info page there demonstrates an extremely rigid approach.

But the local news today indicates a new option:









						Vaccine walk-in clinic to open and hospital slots cancelled
					

A walk-in Covid vaccine clinic will open this weekend for patients yet to have their first dose as those with slots at a hospital are told to rebook.




					www.kentonline.co.uk


----------



## nagapie (May 25, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Have you tried putting in his postcode and using this tool and calling some GPs and explaining the situation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The GPs are being uncooperative, not interested, receptionists won't help him, practice manager told him no, no apology or explanation or anything.


----------



## nagapie (May 25, 2021)

elbows said:


> OK its true that the official info page there demonstrates an extremely rigid approach.
> 
> But the local news today indicates a new option:
> 
> ...


This looks hopeful, thanks.


----------



## LDC (May 25, 2021)

nagapie said:


> The GPs are being uncooperative, not interested, receptionists won't help him, practice manager told him no, no apology or explanation or anything.



The GPs, receptionists, and practice manager all at the same surgery? Or has he tried different ones? A postcode search throws up loads in every area.


----------



## nagapie (May 25, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> The GPs, receptionists, and practice manager all at the same surgery? Or has he tried different ones? A postcode search throws up loads in every area.


Just one. I will tell him to look further afield. But in the meantime he needs a vaccination. The last surgery said yes, and then a month later turned around and said no.


----------



## LDC (May 25, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Just one. I will tell him to look further afield. But in the meantime he needs a vaccination. The last surgery said yes, and then a month later turned around and said no.



No idea what's going on then. I'd formally complain if that happened. And try another one close by. Is this the person that doesn't speak much English? If so I'd get someone to call on his behalf when he's there.


----------



## elbows (May 25, 2021)

nagapie said:


> This looks hopeful, thanks.



Good luck with it. I'm afraid the authorities there have quite a poor pandemic track record in general, so this sort of option may not work out perfectly for your friend on the first attempt, some persistence may be required, especially if demand is high to start with. But at the very least we can now see that they know there is a problem with their rigid approach and I'd expect more of this sort of flexible option from them going forwards.


----------



## wtfftw (May 25, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Once again you have to book an appointment, although there is a 'limited' number of walk in slots. It's really a pain in the arse, there must be loads of people that don't have GPs.
> I would love some help, he lives in Medway Kent.


----------



## elbows (May 25, 2021)

Just be aware that the opening hours arent impressive and that if there is significant pent up demand, the most likely outcome is that a vast number of people will turn up there on Saturday and overload their plans. But at least that means they should do it more and more in future.


----------



## nagapie (May 25, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> No idea what's going on then. I'd formally complain if that happened. And try another one close by. Is this the person that doesn't speak much English? If so I'd get someone to call on his behalf when he's there.


He's English but you have to be pretty aggressive in your attempts to get a vaccine without a GP and I don't think he can manage that.


----------



## Riklet (May 25, 2021)

Cant he just register on the online website using his NHS number based on age? It's crap one practice wont accept him but sorry - he definitely can get the jab, it wont be that impossible. Almost certainly worth just turning up at the end of the day if he's over 40s, they're keen to do people that have been 'missed'.

No invite for me yet, clearly theyre not doing 30 and 31s quite yet...


----------



## Sue (May 25, 2021)

Riklet said:


> *No invite for me yet, clearly theyre not doing 30 and 31s quite yet...*


Wait, what?


----------



## planetgeli (May 25, 2021)

Riklet said:


> Cant he just register on the online website using his NHS number based on age? It's crap one practice wont accept him but sorry - he definitely can get the jab, it wont be that impossible. Almost certainly worth just turning up at the end of the day if he's over 40s, they're keen to do people that have been 'missed'.
> 
> No invite for me yet, clearly theyre not doing 30 and 31s quite yet...



Were you posting on BL when you were 15 or something??


----------



## nagapie (May 25, 2021)

Riklet said:


> Cant he just register on the online website using his NHS number based on age? It's crap one practice wont accept him but sorry - he definitely can get the jab, it wont be that impossible. Almost certainly worth just turning up at the end of the day if he's over 40s, they're keen to do people that have been 'missed'.
> 
> No invite for me yet, clearly theyre not doing 30 and 31s quite yet...


No, he's tried the online website, for some reason it doesn't recognise his NHS number because he was out of the country for a decade.
 The problem of just turning up is if you work shifts, don't drive and aren't near a vaccine center it's not very motivating to just take a chance.
But it seems he has finally found a way,he knows a senior nurse who has offered to register him under her. But goes to show how hard it is if you're not registered.


----------



## two sheds (May 25, 2021)

PursuedByBears said:


> I send off a blood sample once a month to be tested for N and S antibodies.


So vaccinated people _are _magnetic eh? They've kept that quiet


----------



## elbows (May 25, 2021)

two sheds said:


> So vaccinated people _are _magnetic eh? They've kept that quiet



There have been conspiracy theories about that recently and as a result I'm sure I saw a debunking article on the BBC website recently that featured a photo of a large magnet.


----------



## two sheds (May 25, 2021)

I know - but to have the _proof _ is something else


----------



## Riklet (May 26, 2021)

Sue said:


> Wait, what?



Im 32 in July but not by 1 July so must wait for the next round.

_The secret diary of Riklet aged 31 3/4_


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 26, 2021)

Riklet said:


> Im 32 in July but not by 1 July so must wait for the next round.
> 
> _The secret diary of Riklet aged 31 3/4_



Some good news for you, the NHS site has been updated, book a jab now if...

you're aged 30 or over
you'll turn 30 before 1 July 2021


----------



## Riklet (May 26, 2021)

No jabs in my town! Nearest is bloody Taunton! Gonna ring my surgery.


----------



## Sue (May 26, 2021)

Riklet said:


> Im 32 in July but not by 1 July so must wait for the next round.
> 
> _The secret diary of Riklet aged 31 3/4_


You've been  here since you were like 15...?


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 26, 2021)

Riklet said:


> No jabs in my town! Nearest is bloody Taunton! Gonna ring my surgery.



The NHS sites are fairly limited on locations, I would check your GP's website, around here they set-up their own special jab line, they don't tend to like people calling the surgery about jabs, plus some are behind on age groups compared to the national NHS set-up.


----------



## platinumsage (May 26, 2021)

Riklet said:


> No jabs in my town! Nearest is bloody Taunton! Gonna ring my surgery.


 Seems to happen often for age-noobs on their first day of available booking. Should be more closer sites offered in a day or two.


----------



## Leafster (May 26, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Seems to happen often for age-noobs on their first day of available booking. Should be more closer sites offered in a day or two.


That's effectively what happened with me. As soon as my age group were eligible, the NHS sent a letter for me to book, but when I looked the local vaccination centre wasn't listed. Then a couple of days later I got a text from my GP surgery which included the link to book at the local centre.


----------



## elbows (May 26, 2021)

Yeah on any given day the locations offered by the central booking system should not be taken as a guide to which centres are actually part of that system. Because it only shows sites where booking slots are currently available, and that changes all the time as availability of doses for different dates and different places are added to the system.

Using the very same system, the choices I was offered varied considerably every day. After a couple of days trying a bunch were added which were actually in my town, and I know they had also been available via that system in the past, before and after the period where they didnt come up as options for me.


----------



## dessiato (May 26, 2021)

Mrs D has just had her first Pfizer. She gets her second in two weeks.


----------



## planetgeli (May 28, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Thanks for your reply (and elbows too).
> 
> My GP felt my abdomen but didn't go beyond 'can't feel any lumps'. She's a great GP btw. She was very honest and straightforward admitting it wasn't an area of specialisation for her and put me on to the hospital.
> 
> ...



May as well have a little moan.

So to follow this, one week later, I have finally received the stool tests through the post (a week after being declared 'urgent') and have a CT scan appointment for June 7th (3 weeks after being declared 'urgent').

And in this week, my partner received four letters of miscommunication about her jab, basically asking her to come for her second jab, which she's had anyway. The fourth communication was the best, apologizing for the first three which "you should not have received because you are under 25".

My partner is 66.

And I still have the shits.


----------



## kabbes (May 28, 2021)

The kabbess was due to have hers yesterday (Thursday) but got a text on Wednesday saying it and her second jab had been cancelled.  Cue brief tantrum based on the fact that she booked it three to four weeks ago (which was the delay at the time), but that was curtailed by looking up when she could have a replacement appointment and finding it was today (Friday) in a more convenient location to boot.  So she has now had it, and it was the Pfizer one, which is a result — she has various autoimmune issues and was concerned at the AZ scares. 

Two hours on and no effects so far, but we shall see what happens over the next few days.


----------



## elbows (May 28, 2021)

Yeah the system actually seems to have done a reasonable job in delivering non-AZ vaccines to the under 40's as per the updated UK advice on that, with some spillover to over 40's too if they get lucky and are only just getting round to having their first jab recently (eg me a week ago).


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 30, 2021)

Had my first on Friday (Pfizer). My upper arm ached slightly until Saturday afternoon but nothing major.


----------



## weepiper (May 30, 2021)

Had the AZ first dose about 1pm. Been fine all day but now sat under a blanket with a hot water bottle and my teeth are actually chattering, it's quite disconcerting


----------



## The39thStep (May 30, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Had the AZ first dose about 1pm. Been fine all day but now sat under a blanket with a hot water bottle and my teeth are actually chattering, it's quite disconcerting


Hopefully better tomoz


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 30, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Had the AZ first dose about 1pm. Been fine all day but now sat under a blanket with a hot water bottle and my teeth are actually chattering, it's quite disconcerting





that about matches the timescale i got (i got jabbed mid afternoon and was freezing cold round bed time)

if you follow the same path i did, expect to be hot and feverish some time in the early hours...


----------



## kabbes (May 30, 2021)

I have voted for both the kabbess (Pfizer) and myself (AZ).  I voted no effects for the kabbess although in truth there was the usual dead arm.


----------



## strung out (May 30, 2021)

I am also voting for my wife who had Moderna this afternoon. There is no Moderna option, but no side effects so far.


----------



## weepiper (May 30, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> that about matches the timescale i got (i got jabbed mid afternoon and was freezing cold round bed time)
> 
> if you follow the same path i did, expect to be hot and feverish some time in the early hours...


...right on cue...🤒


----------



## weepiper (Jun 1, 2021)

Felt rubbish most of yesterday (hot, sleepy, banging head etc). Better today although my temperature regulation is still a bit off. My shoulder has a big sore swelling where the jag went in and the gland in my armpit is swollen on that side too, and my fingers on that side are a bit painful. Also got a dicky tummy today.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 1, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Felt rubbish most of yesterday (hot, sleepy, banging head etc). Better today although my temperature regulation is still a bit off. My shoulder has a big sore swelling where the jag went in and the gland in my armpit is swollen on that side too, and my fingers on that side are a bit painful. Also got a dicky tummy today.


Get better soon, Weepiper!


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 4, 2021)

My g/f (mid 30's) had her 1st pfizer jab on Monday.  Nothing to report except a dead arm for a couple of days.  

The hilarity of my 'pinch punch 1st of the month' gag was lost on her when I accidentally got the wrong arm.


----------



## Epona (Jun 4, 2021)

Had 2nd AZ yesterday, am still in the no (or at least very little) side effects Smug Club.

Nurse hit a nerve or something though, the jab itself was utterly excruciating and I'm still in some pain.  Shouldn't have googled about it, I now know more than I needed to about injection related injuries (which I should stress are extremely extremely rare).  Hopefully it will get better in a few days.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 4, 2021)

weepiper said:


> although my temperature regulation is still a bit off.


that was the weird one for me. I got caught out more than once - not like normal lurgy.


----------



## Flavour (Jun 4, 2021)

Had Johnson & Johnson this afternoon, no side effects so far besides sore arm.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 5, 2021)

Flavour said:


> Had Johnson & Johnson this afternoon, no side effects so far besides sore arm.


No sensation of being fucked from both sides?


----------



## Flavour (Jun 5, 2021)

PursuedByBears said:


> No sensation of being fucked from both sides?



You have now made me imagine him doing a clumsy photo op where he personally vaccinates someone with J&J and it is not nice


----------



## Epona (Jun 5, 2021)

Happy to report shoulder/arm is fine this evening


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 5, 2021)

PursuedByBears said:


> No sensation of being fucked from both sides?



Side effects may include several years of legal hassle in pursuit of child support payments.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 6, 2021)

Public service announcement:
Just found out from a friend on Facebook, if you have your second Covid jab booked via the NHS website you are now able to bring your booking forward. I've just done so online and got a slot three weeks earlier.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 6, 2021)

PursuedByBears said:


> Public service announcement:
> Just found out from a friend on Facebook, if you have your second Covid jab booked via the NHS website you are now able to bring your booking forward. I've just done so online and got a slot three weeks earlier.


Thank you.  Just booked mine for next Sunday, which is a little over two weeks sooner and will put my interval at 8.5 weeks. Lovely!


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 6, 2021)

What age? I’m 39 and no option to do this for me. I cancelled and rebooked to investigate


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 6, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> What age? I’m 39 and no option to do this for me. I cancelled and rebooked to investigate


I’m 47.  I don’t think you can have it less than eight weeks apart, though.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 6, 2021)

It’s still giving me a solid 11 week gap.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 6, 2021)

Just moved mine up from 19th July to 28th June, so an 8 week gap from my first.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 7, 2021)

The kabbess tried to rebook her second jab from her 12 week gap and managed to obtain an appointment 25 minutes earlier.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 7, 2021)

We weren't given a date for the second one, just had to wait on a text message, then a friend said we could just book it via the website, so we did, for last Monday. Then we got a text message saying we could have it in mid-June, with a link to reply if you have already booked elsewhere. Really quite efficient. AZ both doses, no side effects at all with 2nd dose


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 7, 2021)

Eldest Q (33 end of the month), Son Q (just turned 31) and Paddy Q (32 in Sept) have all had their first jab in the past week (Son yesterday), Not spoken to Paddy (or Middle Q) since he got jabbed but Son and Eldest have both had Pfizer and report no side effects. Eldest's husband who is 38 had AZ just over a week ago and apparently to his wife's great amusement felt like absolute shit for 24hrs 
This means that the only unvaccinated member of the Midlands branch of the Q clan is 19 year old Youngest.
Spoke to my Mum yesterday and told her that all bar one of her grandchildren are now vaccinated. Mum Q has been done but complained that she was still suffering from arthritis, That's really not how it works Mum


----------



## mr steev (Jun 7, 2021)

I had my second AZ jab yesterday, with no side-effects this time. I'm a little tired, but that is probably down to lack of sleep. No dizziness or feeling wiped out like the last time. Not even an very achey arm


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2021)

Had my 2nd AV jab this morning,  nothing unusual yet , when I had the 1st one , in April,  I just slept really well for 2 nights running, that was it. Hoping for the same reaction again.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2021)

Epona said:


> You're not supposed to be drinking for 3 days after the vaccination...
> 
> It affects immune response, OH was told not to drink afterwards when he went for his, I am not sure why others are not being told this.
> 
> Getting hammered right after you have had it could (from what I have heard) be rendering it less effective.


The jab folk didn't mention  drinking when I had my jabs.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 7, 2021)

marty21 said:


> The jab folk didn't mention  drinking when I had my jabs.


There's no evidence that drinking after jabbing is a problem, according to the MHRA. 

And, if there was a problem, it would have shown up by now.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 7, 2021)

Yes the no alcohol thing appears to have originated from sources such as comments by a Russian doctor and a press release by Drinkaware. There’s no clinical basis for it.


----------



## magneze (Jun 7, 2021)

72 hours after 2nd AZ jab no side effects. Not even a sore arm.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 7, 2021)

Both of my jabs were on a Saturday, I had 2 x 500cl bottles of cider after the first and one after the second so I have now started wondering. Googling it seems to indicate that it's the modern version of an old wives tale. The only thing at mine they told me I couldn't drive for 15 mins but that's all. 
Getting completely blasted when you're feeling under the weather is probably not the best idea going but there doesn't seem to be any evidence that the odd drink will have neutralise the Covid vaccine (or any other)


----------



## elbows (Jun 7, 2021)

In the absense of further evidence either way I would tend to employ standard 'moderation' principals. Including for the reason that there is always a chance that if you overdo it, and then have side effects from the jab that require attention, yu might be tempted to incorrectly attribute them to a hangover instead.


----------



## spudulike (Jun 7, 2021)

Wife and I had AZ in February and April. No side effects for me. Wife felt tired and flu-like symptoms on the day of the first dose but went to bed early and all fine. Son and DiL had first Pfizer a few weeks ago. Son had a sore arm that kept him awake that night.


----------



## Epona (Jun 7, 2021)

I'm still getting daily texts from my GP surgery telling me to book an appointment - I've had 2 jabs now, stop bloody texting me!


----------



## muscovyduck (Jun 8, 2021)

Don't drink after your jab because if you get the flu-like side effects you're gonna be fucked. Same reason you shouldn't start a 10 mile hike immediately after getting your jab. You know when you get a bad cold or a stomach bug and you lie there thinking "if only I knew this was coming, I would have been more prepared for it"? Well nows your chance. Get your vaccine, stock up on ready meals, get your washing up done and you'll be left with a couple hours to ease yourself into the migraine muscle fatigue hell that awaits


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 8, 2021)

My side effects on the first one did feel like a hangover, so I thought may as well be hung for a sheep as a lamb and got on the lash.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 8, 2021)

muscovyduck : That's all worst-case-scenario though surely?

Don't get me wrong, the precautionary principle suggests people be sensible and cautious (and maybe only have just one pint the afternoon/evening following, or something  -- although I was a bit more reckless than just one!   )

But plenty of people, myself included, reporting here have had low/few/no side-effects to speak of.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 8, 2021)

I went food shopping the day before my jab and will do the same for jab 2. Will plan nothing more strenuous than watching tv for the jab weekend - it’s at 8:30am Saturday morning.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 8, 2021)

Epona said:


> I'm still getting daily texts from my GP surgery telling me to book an appointment - I've had 2 jabs now, stop bloody texting me!


computer says no


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 8, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> I’m 47.  I don’t think you can have it less than eight weeks apart, though.



I had mine 6 weeks apart but I cheated*. The leaflet they gave me said from 3 to 12 weeks apart so should be fine. 

*NHS England didn't know NHS Scotland had jabbed me once already so I booked '1st' and '2nd' then cancelled the '2nd' after I got the '1st' yesterday.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 8, 2021)

24 hours after jab 2  , apart from a really deep sleep last night , no other side effects.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 8, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> muscovyduck : That's all worst-case-scenario though surely?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the precautionary principle suggests people be sensible and cautious (and maybe only have just one pint the afternoon/evening following, or something  -- although I was a bit more reckless than just one!   )
> 
> But plenty of people, myself included, reporting here have had low/few/no side-effects to speak of.


In the grounds that a pint of beer a day already puts you at the recommended maximum units per week anyway, can you not forgo that pint for _one single day_ just on a precautionary basis?


----------



## trashpony (Jun 8, 2021)

Had a sore arm after my AZ 2 jab (I did windmill my arm on advice of my vet friend but it still ached). Felt tired after, took a sleeping pill and a couple of nurofen and fighting fit afterwards


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2021)

Next day after 2nd pfizer and bit of a restless night and hurty arm


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 8, 2021)

Haven't done the numbers for ages but as they're (almost) round...

Pfizer sample = 95 
AZ sample = 202

No side effects

Pfizer = 60%
AZ = 24.75%

Side effects less than 48 hrs

Pfizer = 34.7%
AZ = 57.9%

Side effects longer than 48 hrs

Pfizer = 5.3%
AZ = 17.3%


----------



## mr steev (Jun 8, 2021)

48 hours after my second AZ and I feel the best I've felt for ages. Had a good sleep, and this morning i woke ready for the day, in good spirits and full of energy 🙂

When I had my jab the nurse told me to relax my arm just before and I didn't even feel the needle going in, just an odd sensation when she actually injected me. She also told me to avoid an achey arm to drink loads of water ("and I mean loads, like 2 - 3 litres). I managed a few pints (over a few hours) and my arm had been fine... I've been digging in the garden for the last hour or so


----------



## 2hats (Jun 8, 2021)

Alcohol intake (both acute and chronic) long estalbished to effect degrees of immunosuppression, modulating both innate and adaptive immune responses. If you are seeking your optimal personal vaccine mediated response then probably best to avoid for weeks before, during and after a course of vaccination.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 8, 2021)

Bit of a random question. 

Had my second AZ jab on Sunday. And have a nasty headache today.

Probably nothing but I can't help thinking that headaches are a symptom of blood clots. I don't have any other symptoms so like I said sure it is nothing. 

Anyone got a clue what the time frame is for this? I got the impression it took a while after the jab for there to be any issues anyway?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 8, 2021)

emanymton said:


> Bit of a random question.
> 
> Had my second AZ jab on Sunday. And have a nasty headache today.
> 
> ...



Four or more days after is the guidance.



> The updated MHRA guidance says: ‘Vaccinated individuals should also seek immediate medical attention if four or more days after vaccination they develop new onset or worsening severe or persistent headaches with blurred vision, which do not respond to simple painkillers.’
> 
> Patients should also see a doctor if they develop other new symptoms four or more days after the AZ jab, such as shortness of breath, chest pain, leg swelling, persistent abdominal pain, any neurological symptoms or signs (such as confusion or seizures) or unusual skin bruising and/or petechiae, the MHRA said.





			https://www.pulsetoday.co.uk/blood-clot-guidance-applies-to-headaches-starting-four-days-after-covid-jab-mhra-clarifies/


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 8, 2021)

emanymton said:


> Bit of a random question.
> 
> Had my second AZ jab on Sunday. And have a nasty headache today.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about timeframe, any doubts at all you should go to A&E or at least call your GP or 111 for advice if you're worried about wasting hospital time! Tell them what you told us. Hopefully just a side effect and you'll feel better soon. Keep us posted! Good luck.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 8, 2021)

I had my first Pfizer jab on Saturday. I had some soreness in my upper arm which commenced that evening and lasted through Sunday and Monday. Monday and today I've been having a headache; not a proper banger, but still bad enough that last night I had to take the last 2 of my ibuprofen I had lying around. I consider all of these to be very minor side effects, and certainly more preferable than the symptoms of live Covid and and the possibility of suffering from Long Covid...


----------



## Riklet (Jun 8, 2021)

Grrrr they have inexplicably cancelled my first vaccine on 15th and rescheduled it for 22nd... just got a text with no warning etc.

So annoying, that day doesnt work so well for me. Ive talked to the pharmacy and theyre going go give me a ring if there are any cancellations.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 8, 2021)

Had my 2nd yesterday. Felt really tired and thirsty. Today I'm getting stabbing pains in my ears but nothing like the 1st hell. I've discovered I can't lift my arm enough to point directions without growling tho.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2021)

Partner (who had 2nd jab same time yesterday) feeling so rough they've come home and gone to bed, spaced out and groggy
I'm still fine


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 8, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Partner (who had 2nd jab same time yesterday) feeling so rough they've come home and gone to bed, spaced out and groggy
> I'm still fine


Was it the az?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Was it the az?


pfizer


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 8, 2021)

ddraig said:


> pfizer


Ah, second one has been reported as being worse than the first. Hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 8, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Four or more days after is the guidance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. It's not getting any worse and no other symptoms so not likely anything to do with it the jab. Will see how it goes tonight. Will probably be OK after a night's sleep.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 8, 2021)

Edited because quoting issues ....


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 9, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> muscovyduck : That's all worst-case-scenario though surely?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the precautionary principle suggests people be sensible and cautious (and maybe only have just one pint the afternoon/evening following, or something  -- although I was a bit more reckless than just one!   )
> 
> But plenty of people, myself included, reporting here have had low/few/no side-effects to speak of.






			
				muscovyduck said:
			
		

> Don't drink after your jab because if you get the flu-like side effects you're gonna be fucked. Same reason you shouldn't start a 10 mile hike immediately after getting your jab. You know when you get a bad cold or a stomach bug and you lie there thinking "if only I knew this was coming, I would have been more prepared for it"? Well nows your chance. Get your vaccine, stock up on ready meals, get your washing up done and you'll be left with a couple hours to ease yourself into the migraine muscle fatigue hell that awaits






			
				kabbes said:
			
		

> In the grounds that a pint of beer a day already puts you at the recommended maximum units per week anyway, can you not forgo that pint for _one single day_ just on a precautionary basis?



Maybe I could. If I could be arsed to do that.

But my reaction this morning to muscovyduck 's earlier post was pretty fucking reasonable anyway? 

I confess that I've been personally influenced by getting into the cupid_stunt -smuggacup-style reaction to low-to-no side-effects post-vaccine!  

(Apologies for the above quotes being in the wrong order  .. I haven't yet worked out how to do this shit, after the newbuild of Urban software .....   )


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2021)

emanymton said:


> Thanks. It's not getting any worse and no other symptoms so not likely anything to do with it the jab. Will see how it goes tonight. Will probably be OK after a night's sleep.


Well fine today anyway.


----------



## hegley (Jun 9, 2021)

2nd AZ yesterday lunchtime -  as per first one, no side effects whatsoever.

Partner had his 1st jab at the same time, Pfizer - says his arm is a bit sore but other than that, no side effects either.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 11, 2021)

Had first dose of Pfizer yesterday, pfeeling pfine so far.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 11, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Had first dose of Pfizer yesterday, pfeeling pfine so far.


If you don't, Pfizer chiefs should predict a riot.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 11, 2021)

Wonder when they'll ask us to have boosters?


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 11, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Wonder when they'll ask us to have boosters?



From September I guess. August is likely to be teens.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 11, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Had first dose of Pfizer yesterday, pfeeling pfine so far.




Pfucking excellent!


----------



## Stig (Jun 11, 2021)

Second AZ yesterday. no side effects whatsoever so far, same as first one.

With both, the needle going in was excruciating and made me shout, it was like being punched in the arm really hard. But immediately after it came out, no bleeding, no pain, nothing at all .


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 11, 2021)

Second AZ yesterday too, the jab hurt a bit more than the first time when I hardly noticed it. The odd thing there was no chair - had it standing up - which just felt wrong somehow. A bit of an unsettled night's sleep and very tired today, but nothing like the awful feverish 24 hours from jab 1. I also ended up walking for miles in the hot sun which may not have been the best idea post-vaccine, so perhaps tiredness to be expected.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 12, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Had first dose of Pfizer yesterday, pfeeling pfine so far.



You had 'pfirst' right there and you passed it up ffs


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 12, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> Second AZ yesterday too, the jab hurt a bit more than the first time when I hardly noticed it. The odd thing there was no chair - had it standing up - which just felt wrong somehow. A bit of an unsettled night's sleep and very tired today, but nothing like the awful feverish 24 hours from jab 1. I also ended up walking for miles in the hot sun which may not have been the best idea post-vaccine, so perhaps tiredness to be expected.



Yeah I picked a vaccine centre that was further away but which I could get to door-to- door on public transport, in case I felt too shit to walk or drive. My 'local' centre is way out in the sticks past the motorway where driving is the only option, which is fucking idiotic.


----------



## deeyo (Jun 12, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> You had 'pfirst' right there and you passed it up ffs



pforgot 'so pfar' az well.

pfpfs.


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 12, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yeah I picked a vaccine centre that was further away but which I could get to door-to- door on public transport, in case I felt too shit to walk or drive. My 'local' centre is way out in the sticks past the motorway where driving is the only option, which is fucking idiotic.


Mine was easily accessible by public transport, but I just decided to walk back, and go a different way than I know, which turned out to be up an incredibly steep hill (why do I never register contours on maps despite living in a very hilly area?). I'm not as knackered as yesterday but still lacking in energy, my plans for frantic cleaning and gardening seem to be rapidly diminishing.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 14, 2021)

I'm due to have second AZ in a week but am doing a bit of research over whether I want it or not. I've had long covid and was almost recovered and the first AZ shot really fucked me up. I kept thinking I was recovered (and posted that I was here) but in fact I am not recovered seven weeks later and it feels like it could take months more to recover. Options I have considered:
a) Taking the second one and hoping that the generally milder reaction to AZ second dose will play in my favour - but it does feel like playing russian roulette with my health
b) Getting my doctor to approve Pfizer for second dose, which might be possible but difficult - and I saw some data that says mixing vaccines can produce higher side effects
c) Not getting a second dose at all - anecdotally a couple of people with long covid who have had anti-body monitoring have been told not to have second dose because their anti-bodies are so sky-high after the first, and there is some talk that those who had covid at all may not need a second dose.

None of these options are good to be honest, and it's not clear if the evidence points towards any one of them strongly enough, though I'd be happy to hear if people know of any other evidence.


----------



## LDC (Jun 14, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> c) Not getting a second dose at all - anecdotally a couple of people with long covid who have had anti-body monitoring have been told not to have second dose because their anti-bodies are so sky-high after the first, and there is some talk that those who had covid at all may not need a second dose.



Anecdotal sounds about right for that, not heard or come across that happening as any official medical advice.

Personally I'd have the second dose until specifically told not to by a specialist tbh.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 14, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Anecdotal sounds about right for that, not heard or come across that happening as any official medical advice.
> 
> Personally I'd have the second dose until specifically told not to by a specialist tbh.


Easy to say when the first dose didn't give you two months of physical and mental struggle tho. Unfortunately at our early stage of knowledge the specialists don't always know that much.

The LC anti-body response is anecdotal but the thing about people who've had covid only needing one dose there has been some early studies on: Covid-19: People who have had infection might only need one dose of mRNA vaccine


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> The LC anti-body response is anecdotal but the thing about people who've had covid only needing one dose there has been some early studies on: Covid-19: People who have had infection might only need one dose of mRNA vaccine



Yeah, I'm not sure if there is any comparable research with the non-mRNA vaccines like AZ though. The same sort of underlying logic and immune mechanism may still be in effect though.


----------



## LDC (Jun 14, 2021)

That's with the Pfizer or Moderna mRNA ones though. Also small and non-peer reviewed so far. Will see with time.

If you've had one dose and confirmed covid then might well have decent levels of protection, but it's obviously a gamble.

E2A: Also balanced by things like your underlying medical conditions/vulnerability/work etc. as well.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 14, 2021)

elbows said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure if there is any comparable research with the non-mRNA vaccines like AZ though. The same sort of underlying logic and immune mechanism may still be in effect though.


I know, I couldn't find any about the AZ vaccine either, and I also know these early studies can get refuted later by large scale studies.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 14, 2021)

Booster doses are likely, especially in the over-50s. And if you don’t qualify for one I’m sure you’ll be able to have your second dose very late somewhere.

You could skip the second dose and take an antibody test now, and again later in the year. If that reveals a big drop off in antibody levels you could then decide whether you want a booster/late second dose/non-AZ second dose if that is approved. This is just what I would consider in your situation, it’s not medical advice.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 14, 2021)

elbows said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure if there is any comparable research with the non-mRNA vaccines like AZ though. The same sort of underlying logic and immune mechanism may still be in effect though.


Approaching ~30 studies now (several from foremost immunological research groups with novel results), all on mRNA only, indicating single dose sufficient to supercharge both antibody and cell immunity in the majority of convalescent cases (hence some juridictions happy to adopt this approach eg France, Italy, Germany). Haven't seen any studies confirming a similar outcome with AZD1222, or indeed any other viral vector, yet (likely they do in some manner but whether the profile, in terms of immune response breadth and timing, is the same/equivalent/effective is an unknown).


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 14, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> I'm due to have second AZ in a week but am doing a bit of research over whether I want it or not. I've had long covid and was almost recovered and the first AZ shot really fucked me up. I kept thinking I was recovered (and posted that I was here) but in fact I am not recovered seven weeks later and it feels like it could take months more to recover. Options I have considered:
> a) Taking the second one and hoping that the generally milder reaction to AZ second dose will play in my favour - but it does feel like playing russian roulette with my health
> b) Getting my doctor to approve Pfizer for second dose, which might be possible but difficult - and I saw some data that says mixing vaccines can produce higher side effects
> c) Not getting a second dose at all - anecdotally a couple of people with long covid who have had anti-body monitoring have been told not to have second dose because their anti-bodies are so sky-high after the first, and there is some talk that those who had covid at all may not need a second dose.
> ...



IMO at the end of the day you are one person and the benefits to society are only going to be very marginally affected by you either getting or not getting the 2nd dose, whereas you might be quite badly affected.  As long as enough other people are getting it then it's ok that some don't or can't. Might be worth having a chat with your gp.   Are you in any long covid groups?  Is that where you got the anecdotal info?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 14, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That's with the Pfizer or Moderna mRNA ones though. Also small and non-peer reviewed so far. Will see with time.
> 
> If you've had one dose and confirmed covid then might well have decent levels of protection, but it's obviously a gamble.
> 
> E2A: Also balanced by things like your underlying medical conditions/vulnerability/work etc. as well.


Both courses of action are a gamble if BA has had an awful reaction to the first jab. That's the problem.

tbh it's a very tricky situation working out actions based on partial evidence. While we wait until there is rock-solid evidence that one dose is likely to be enough, what do we do about the very strong hints that it could be enough? For those who had an average reaction to the first dose, I think the answer is quite easy - just get the second one anyway, in case one isn't enough. But that calculation changes massively if the first dose wiped you out. 

BA's reaction to the first jab was bad enough that, imo, he's entitled to seek advice and to ask for an antibody test before deciding on the second jab. I would _hope_ that a GP would be sympathetic.


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2021)

We'll also need quite a lot of new studies from the Delta variant period in order to determine more about the complex picture of potentially decreased immunity against this variant.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 14, 2021)

My grandson had his second dose yesterday, Pfizer, four week gap. he is febrile, aching and sweating heavily today.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 14, 2021)

Have just noticed that the UK Com-COV heterologous prime-boost study (mixing AZD1222 and BNT162b2) is scheduled to deliver first immunological data later this month (early results were purely announcements concerning safety and reactogenicity).


----------



## belboid (Jun 14, 2021)

Went to see a mate at the weekend who said after her second jab (Pfizer I pfink) she was shivering so much her Fitbit said she’d entered the ‘carb burning zone’


----------



## Riklet (Jun 14, 2021)

Brainaddict  def have the second dose! You'll be ok! you need the full protection for the current variants.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 14, 2021)

quimcunx said:


> IMO at the end of the day you are one person and the benefits to society are only going to be very marginally affected by you either getting or not getting the 2nd dose, whereas you might be quite badly affected.  As long as enough other people are getting it then it's ok that some don't or can't. Might be worth having a chat with your gp.   Are you in any long covid groups?  Is that where you got the anecdotal info?


I am in long covid groups and a lot of people have struggled with vaccine reactions. Advice is in all directions though, predictably. I have another friend with long covid who is thinking of not having the vaccine at all because there is (going from rough early figures) perhaps a 25% chance it will make you feel better and a 20% chance it will make you feel worse. That 20% feels an unbearable risk to him after the struggles he's been through and, chronic fatigue being what it is (so much worse than most people/doctors imagine it to be), I can't blame him - though I've encouraged him to get the pfizer as it generally seems to have less side effects.

My experience of GPS is that they simply parrot whatever the latest guidelines are from NICE or whoever and don't keep up with the latest research. Which makes it feel pointless to go and see them. My sister in law is a GP and she has nothing to say on it. Not her fault. Being on LC forums I've become aware of one of the small advantages of a decentralised healthcare system as in the US - it means doctors can be a bit more adventurous and willing to try things out. GPs here will literally read the guidance off the screen at you. Standardisation has advantages but the faster-evolving the evidence is, the more useless it becomes.


----------



## Riklet (Jun 14, 2021)

Frankly this is the problem with listening to people who are ill in order to make complex decisions. Long covid groups are not the best places for decisions regarding vaccination. Although there are lots of medical professionals and smart well meaning people, they are still ill and in the same boat as you.

Even if it causes a relapse or worsening of symptoms it is still preventing you from getting ill again, perhaps seriously so. From anecdotal evidence, a lot of people are having worse reactions to the first AZ jab. There's also plenty of evidence of some long covid people getting better with the vaccine... and very few are getting worse, even if they are having a relapse.

As someone suffering with long covid too, although I do keep an eye on my symptoms and obvs dont want to get worse, it's important to not think of recovery as a linear process where you just feel better and better day by day. In reality that rarely happens... even with a cold!! What feels like getting worse may just as likely be the pathway to recovery. I am not suggesting military fitness at dawn and graded exercise when youre in a wheelchair but still...


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 14, 2021)

Riklet said:


> Frankly this is the problem with listening to people who are ill in order to make complex decisions. Long covid groups are not the best places for decisions regarding vaccination. Although there are lots of medical professionals and smart well meaning people, they are still ill and in the same boat as you.
> 
> Even if it causes a relapse or worsening of symptoms it is still preventing you from getting ill again, perhaps seriously so. From anecdotal evidence, a lot of people are having worse reactions to the first AZ jab. There's also plenty of evidence of some long covid people getting better with the vaccine... and very few are getting worse, even if they are having a relapse.
> 
> As someone suffering with long covid too, although I do keep an eye on my symptoms and obvs dont want to get worse, it's important to not think of recovery as a linear process where you just feel better and better day by day. In reality that rarely happens... even with a cold!! What feels like getting worse may just as likely be the pathway to recovery. I am not suggesting military fitness at dawn and graded exercise when youre in a wheelchair but still...


The problem with this decision is the lack of evidence. Listening to a doctor who lacks evidence over an ill person who lacks evidence isn't necessarily as helpful as you suggest. And in fact since, as I pointed out, GPs tend not to keep up with the latest published results, 'ill people' sometimes have more evidence at the moment, what with having more time to spend reading medical journals. I try to go on that evidence rather than whatever else people are saying on the groups.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2021)

belboid said:


> Went to see a mate at the weekend who said after her second jab (Pfizer I pfink) she was shivering so much her Fitbit said she’d entered the ‘carb burning zone’


Mine thinks I sleep 10 hours a night. It thinks I've gone asleep about, ooo, 15 mins after my first vape of the night 😅

Anyway, had my 2nd jab at 4pm. Expecting an easier ride this time around.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 14, 2021)

Keeping an eye on Canada as they also used AZ - they recommend mixing shots, so they seem to be reading the evidence differently to the UK, or be ahead. I wonder if the advice will change here soon: Interchangeability of authorized COVID-19 vaccines: NACI rapid response - Canada.ca
Canada will also apparently make a decision soon about whether to recommend that people who got covid get a second shot. They will presumably comment on the advisability with the different vaccines they use.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 14, 2021)

Had my second AZ yesterday.  No side effects at all yet (+27hrs).
First dose I got a dead arm.  This time not even that so far.


----------



## Riklet (Jun 14, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> The problem with this decision is the lack of evidence. Listening to a doctor who lacks evidence over an ill person who lacks evidence isn't necessarily as helpful as you suggest. And in fact since, as I pointed out, GPs tend not to keep up with the latest published results, 'ill people' sometimes have more evidence at the moment, what with having more time to spend reading medical journals. I try to go on that evidence rather than whatever else people are saying on the groups.



Faid play some good points But still, sorry I think thats putting too much pressure on yourself... a lot of the medical journal stuff is quite dense and complex. It's also not conclusive either and easy to see what you What is pretty conclusive is that having 2 vaccines offers better protection than one however it seems covid prior infections have a much stronger reaction to the first jab anyway. So realistically it might not make so much difference in the short term.. but in the medium long term probably better to have the second dose.

I dont follow any of the long covid groups cos I cba to hear about folks being ill constantly. In the words of my Weegie long covid pen pal "the vaccine is gonna help so much. I got AZ tho which has been quite an extreme response. i felt fucking shit after the first vaccine... but after that week or so of feeling fucking shit I felt a hundred times better! fuck all those groups man.. the vaccine literally helped cure my long covid."

Andddd quite aside from the long covid symptom stuff its obviously logical to have the vaccine and twice same as everyone else for continuity purposes and to protect others bla bla bla. Who the fuck wants to get covid again anyway having been through this? I'll willingly feel shit for a few months rather than that....


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2021)

Well, apart from not being able to sleep properly (busy mind), I'm fine. Bit tired, bit spacy, but otherwise fine. Be even better if I wasn't having to sit in a packed walk-in centre with a piss infection


----------



## Riklet (Jun 17, 2021)

So its been 46 hours and Ive not really had any side effects from the Pfizer 1st jab.

Sore arm Tuesday night, bit hard to sleep on and some slightly disturbed sleep. Then weird vivid dreams last night. Also got mild shivers and chills that evening. Was very sensitive to sunlight yesterday ufff.. and felt a bit weird on and off.  And had quite a big appetite too. I was surprised I wasnt more knackered and achy though... went for a bit of an evening walk in fact.

However, all of these things have been part of my long covid symptoms anyway. So... no side effects IMO.


----------



## MrCurry (Jun 17, 2021)

Sorry, haven’t read the thread! Just wondering - today both me and my wife got pfizer shot no, 2.

I‘m fine, but she has a sharp pain in her thumb on the same side the injection was. It started directly after the jab, so definately connected. 

What could that be, and is it something to be worried about?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 17, 2021)

Due for my second AZ vaccination tomorrow. I will, of course, not neglect to update my poll entry.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 18, 2021)

So Canada, who seem committed to responding to evidence more quickly than the UK, have now stated that an mRNA vaccine is the _preferred _option for second dose if your first vaccine was AZ. NACI COVID-19 vaccine statement, June 17, 2021: Summary - Canada.ca

However I have also discovered that this information is probably useless in the UK as generally GPs are refusing to specify an mRNA vaccine for second dose even for those who had a bad reaction to AZ, except in the cases of allergic reactions or life-threatening interactions with existing illnesses.


----------



## andysays (Jun 18, 2021)

Had my second AZ jab yesterday.

No side effects either time.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 18, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> So Canada, who seem committed to responding to evidence more quickly than the UK, have now stated that an mRNA vaccine is the _preferred _option for second dose if your first vaccine was AZ. NACI COVID-19 vaccine statement, June 17, 2021: Summary - Canada.ca
> 
> However I have also discovered that this information is probably useless in the UK as generally GPs are refusing to specify an mRNA vaccine for second dose even for those who had a bad reaction to AZ, except in the cases of allergic reactions or life-threatening interactions with existing illnesses.



Given the widespread manufactured outrage back when it was first suggested that a different second-dose vaccine could be used in exceptional circumstances, it was inevitable that the UK wouldn't be at the forefront of jab-mixing.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 18, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> However I have also discovered that this information is probably useless in the UK as generally GPs are refusing to specify an mRNA vaccine for second dose even for those who had a bad reaction to AZ, except in the cases of allergic reactions or life-threatening interactions with existing illnesses.


As mentioned in post #1559, Com-COV reports later this month and that might bring about a change in strategy (or not, if the results are not promising).


----------



## Choc (Jun 18, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> I'm due to have second AZ in a week but am doing a bit of research over whether I want it or not. I've had long covid and was almost recovered and the first AZ shot really fucked me up. I kept thinking I was recovered (and posted that I was here) but in fact I am not recovered seven weeks later and it feels like it could take months more to recover. Options I have considered:
> a) Taking the second one and hoping that the generally milder reaction to AZ second dose will play in my favour - but it does feel like playing russian roulette with my health
> b) Getting my doctor to approve Pfizer for second dose, which might be possible but difficult - and I saw some data that says mixing vaccines can produce higher side effects
> c) Not getting a second dose at all - anecdotally a couple of people with long covid who have had anti-body monitoring have been told not to have second dose because their anti-bodies are so sky-high after the first, and there is some talk that those who had covid at all may not need a second dose.
> ...


Don't ask why I am here. But for your info in Germany everyone who has had Covid, will just have one jab about 6 month later. That is apparently enough to ensure good Antibodies.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 18, 2021)

2hats said:


> As mentioned in post #1559, Com-COV reports later this month and that might bring about a change in strategy (or not, if the results are not promising).


Thanks, this is interesting to know. I don't understand though why Canada thinks it has the data already and the UK doesn't.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 18, 2021)

I heard from someone in Spain that she was a getting a mixture of jabs.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 18, 2021)

2 days on from 2nd AZ

feel less shit than after first one, but still fairly shit, with a side-order of slightly unsteady, which i don't remember with first one (maybe i just tried to move less at the same point in the process)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 18, 2021)

Not really looked at the poll results on this thread before. Looks like a pretty clear trend of people feeling worse after the AZ vaccine.

Standard banter at work is that the AZ is 'the shit one' and I know a few people who chose a specific vaccine centre so they got the pfizer one. Me being technically a young person, I got the pfizer by default.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 18, 2021)

I'm now seriously considering cancelling the 2nd AZ jab, in the hope advice might change in line with Canada and I'll be able to get Pfizer. This would (a) put in my body less viral vector vaccine, which my body has clearly stated it doesn't like, and (b) give me greater protection from delta variant. But the toss up is it could be weeks and I will only have one jab as the delta variant goes up.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Jun 18, 2021)

As I wrote in a different thread, I had AZ for the first dose and Phizer for the second.
In both cases I was done at around lunchtime, went to bed feeling no different, and during thé night woke my wife up cos I was moaning and whining. 
Both times it felt like an elephant was sitting on me. Stayed in bed all the next day, headache and general bodyache and ventured about thé house in my dressing gown the second.
Don't regret doing it though.


----------



## BlanketAddict (Jun 19, 2021)

Had 2nd AV jab on Wednesday. 
No flu-like symptoms as per 1st jab thank god but still have a intermittent bad headache (worse when lying down/pressure applied). 
Will give it another day or two and then contact GP if still persists as per advice from nurse who administered.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 19, 2021)

I've got my second AZ jab on Monday. Not looking forward to it very much as the first one was thoroughly unpleasant.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 19, 2021)

Little ms mx (23) got her first jab (Pfizer) yesterday - no side effects to report.  

(plus she got through another jab OK - when she was younger there were times she feinted and fitted when she had a jab - it's been years now and seems she has grown out of that.  Touch wood.)


----------



## love detective (Jun 19, 2021)

Had 2nd AZ last Friday, 1st one was fine other than the usual fever and mild hangover for a few days - 4 days after 2nd jab noticed a dark red/black spot on leg, 2 days after that about a third of my leg around the spot was very swollen,   pulsating, throbbing, hot, itchy - so 2 symptoms of potential blood clot, phoned 111 at 6pm on Friday who said they’d phone back, walked to GP’s in meantime who told me to come back on Monday morning, walked on to A&E and stood in queue outside entrance to A&E for around an hour which never moved, so gave up and came home (to watch Scotland game) - leg still swollen all this time, went to bed, and in morning saw 111 phoned me back at 4am and left voicemail saying they think it should be seen by someone, but because  I didn’t answer call (at 4am!) they were closing my case. Over last couple of days it’s developed into a large balloon like blister, with swelling around that area, doesn’t sound like blood clot but definitely some kind of side effect, never had anything like that before in my life


----------



## Sue (Jun 19, 2021)

love detective, that doesn't sound good. Can you go back to A&E tomorrow?


----------



## elbows (Jun 20, 2021)

I hope you get it seen to soon. It sounds quite a lot like cellulitis or bullous impetigo or similar. But I only say that because I have personal experience of those things including one incident that involved a quite large blister on the leg. So I'm bound to imagine that sort of thing first, as opposed to other possibilities that I have no experience of.


----------



## love detective (Jun 20, 2021)

Thanks Sue/elbows - it hasn’t got any worse today, just stabilised and looks weird, never experienced anything like that before, so tempting to attribute cause to vaccine but who knows - probably not blood clot related but some other weird side effect - noticed story about a women in her 30’s who had both legs completely covered in these things after AZ and was in wheelchair for weeks, my stuff is very minor in comparison


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 20, 2021)

love detective said:


> Thanks Sue/elbows - it hasn’t got any worse today, just stabilised and looks weird, never experienced anything like that before, so tempting to attribute cause to vaccine but who knows - probably not blood clot related but some other weird side effect - noticed story about a women in her 30’s who had both legs completely covered in these things after AZ and was in wheelchair for weeks, my stuff is very minor in comparison


Definitely worth getting it checked out to be on the safe side.  Can you get to A & E or if you don't feel it's that urgent, get a GP appointment?


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 21, 2021)

One of the twenty something bloke at work had his first vaccine and then used it as an excuse to take 2 days off sick at work. I know he didn't get any side effects.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 21, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> an excuse to take 2 days off sick at work


That's the ticket


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 21, 2021)

Had my second az yesterday, didn't even feel the needle go in.  Slight headache and nausea last night but gone this morning.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 21, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I've got my second AZ jab on Monday. Not looking forward to it very much as the first one was thoroughly unpleasant.


Hope it went ok.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 24, 2021)

I cant wade through 54 pages so please accept my apologies if this has been posted before.

A friend of mine who works for the NHS  said I should report my back issues to the Yellow Card scheme which id never heard of , so here is the link if anyone needs it






						Official MHRA side effect and adverse incident reporting site for coronavirus treatments and vaccines | Coronavirus (COVID-19)
					

The MHRA site for reporting side effects to medicines, vaccines or medical device and diagnostic adverse incidents used in coronavirus treatment




					coronavirus-yellowcard.mhra.gov.uk


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 24, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> One of the twenty something bloke at work had his first vaccine and then used it as an excuse to take 2 days off sick at work. I know he didn't get any side effects.


Good on him.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 24, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I cant wade through 54 pages so please accept my apologies if this has been posted before.
> 
> A friend of mine who works for the NHS  said I should report my back issues to the Yellow Card scheme which id never heard of , so here is the link if anyone needs it
> 
> ...



The Yellow Card scheme was listed on the leaflet I got after my first jab, but I guess a lot of people don't bother reading that.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 24, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The Yellow Card scheme was listed on the leaflet I got after my first jab, but I guess a lot of people don't bother reading that.


I didnt bother reading it properly


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 24, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I didnt bother reading it properly



Well there you go. 

I read the whole thing, because my first jab was soon after the blood clot issue surfaced.


----------



## Olly7 (Jun 24, 2021)

Just had my first Pfizer, no side effects yet but it's only been an hour and a half.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 24, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The Yellow Card scheme was listed on the leaflet I got after my first jab, but I guess a lot of people don't bother reading that.





ruffneck23 said:


> I didnt bother reading it properly



i was too bloody knackered...


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 24, 2021)

Olly7 said:


> Just had my first Pfizer, no side effects yet but it's only been an hour and a half.



I'm getting my first one of those too today.


----------



## Olly7 (Jun 24, 2021)

ice-is-forming said:


> I'm getting my first one of those too today.



Good luck! Not that you'll need it I'm sure. I'm still feeling perfectly fine and normal, just a tiny bit of an ache in my arm around the spot where I was jabbed.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 24, 2021)

Olly7 said:


> Good luck! Not that you'll need it I'm sure. I'm still feeling perfectly fine and normal, just a tiny bit of an ache in my arm around the spot where I was jabbed.


Ive been booking it and unbooking it for a couple of months now, waiting to be allowed the Pfizer. The rules changed here a few weeks ago so yeah. I don't really know anyone well in rl who's had any jab yet, so unsure what to expect. I'm hoping I'm good cos I had chosen to get it on a Friday so that I had the weekend if I was sick. But now I've got work tomorrow arvo for a few hours so am crossing my fingers. It's not the type of work I can just not turn up to.


----------



## Olly7 (Jun 25, 2021)

ice-is-forming said:


> Ive been booking it and unbooking it for a couple of months now, waiting to be allowed the Pfizer. The rules changed here a few weeks ago so yeah. I don't really know anyone well in rl who's had any jab yet, so unsure what to expect. I'm hoping I'm good cos I had chosen to get it on a Friday so that I had the weekend if I was sick. But now I've got work tomorrow arvo for a few hours so am crossing my fingers. It's not the type of work I can just not turn up to.



I didn't know what one I was going to be getting until I turned up today, but from friends who have also had Pfizer they've all had no side effects. 

Plus I just spent an hour playing Wii Sports and still feel fine, so I'm sure you'll be good for work and anything else


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 25, 2021)

Olly7 said:


> I didn't know what one I was going to be getting until I turned up today, but from friends who have also had Pfizer they've all had no side effects.
> 
> Plus I just spent an hour playing Wii Sports and still feel fine, so I'm sure you'll be good for work and anything else



How you doing? I'm ten hours in with no side effects or sore arm yet  I get the second one in 3 weeks time.


----------



## Olly7 (Jun 25, 2021)

ice-is-forming said:


> How you doing? I'm ten hours in with no side effects or sore arm yet  I get the second one in 3 weeks time.



Ok thanks! I woke up at one point and felt a little shivery, but I got a couple of extra hours sleep and that's gone. Still got a sore arm but that's all.

Good to hear you're ok 🙂


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 26, 2021)

Olly7 said:


> Ok thanks! I woke up at one point and felt a little shivery, but I got a couple of extra hours sleep and that's gone. Still got a sore arm but that's all.
> 
> Good to hear you're ok 🙂



Just woke up and still all good !


----------



## Olly7 (Jun 26, 2021)

ice-is-forming said:


> Just woke up and still all good !



Great stuff! I imagine if you haven't had any side effects by now you should be good. Hopefully the second jab will be the same 🤞


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 26, 2021)

anyone experienced dizziness after AZ?

I'm 10 days after second jab and as well as crappy feeling / headaches a lot of the time (i do get migraines as well and it has been a shit week at work) I have noticed slight dizziness / unsteadiness a few times.

Very nearly fell over getting something out of the fridge a few minutes ago...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 26, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> anyone experienced dizziness after AZ?
> 
> I'm 10 days after second jab and as well as crappy feeling / headaches a lot of the time (i do get migraines as well and it has been a shit week at work) I have noticed slight dizziness / unsteadiness a few times.
> 
> Very nearly fell over getting something out of the fridge a few minutes ago...




It probably isn't anything to worry about, but it does sound like you need to call 111, just to be on the safe side.



> Call 111 immediately if you get any of these symptoms starting from around 4 days to 4 weeks after being vaccinated:
> 
> a severe headache that is not relieved with painkillers or is getting worse
> a headache that feels worse when you lie down or bend over
> ...



LINK


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 26, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> It probably isn't anything to worry about, but it does sound like you need to call 111, just to be on the safe side.



thanks

i dealt with it in the traditional way of going back to bed for a few hours, and feel a bit less crap now.  will seek medical advice if i'm still like this in a few more days


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 29, 2021)

24 hours after jab 2 and I seem to be absolutely fine. Nothing beyond a sore arm yesterday which has gone, I did wake up in the night and felt like I was getting aching joints coming on (which I had after jab 1) but I took a couple of paracetamol and was fine this morning. Didn't sleep very well last night so I'm a bit tired but overall no major problems.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 30, 2021)

2hats said:


> Have just noticed that the UK Com-COV heterologous prime-boost study (mixing AZD1222 and BNT162b2) is scheduled to deliver first immunological data later this month (early results were purely announcements concerning safety and reactogenicity).


Results now available - see post #1364 here.


----------



## moochedit (Jul 7, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Just had my first jab (oxford az) a few mins ago. Doing the 15 mins wait now.


Just had my second jab. Doing the 15 min wait again.


----------



## moochedit (Jul 7, 2021)

moochedit said:


> 15 mins is up so i guess my bill gates 5g chip is online now


Had my second jab now so i guess that is service pack 2 installed


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 14, 2021)

I forgot to say that I had my second Pfizer recently and the only side effect was pretty bad fatigue for about 4 days. 
I don't really count a sore arm as a side effect.


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 20, 2021)

Second Pfizer today, not sure if mild fatigue is a side effect from the vaccine or from getting up much earlier than usual to get to the 8am appointment.


----------



## sideboob (Jul 25, 2021)

I`m off to get my first shot of Pfizer in 2 hours.  Due to pre-existing health conditions I can get my jab before the old people, sorry old people 
And I`m already  scheduled to get my 2nd shot in 3 weeks time.  I will update later to let you know if I died or not.


----------



## sideboob (Jul 25, 2021)

sideboob said:


> I`m off to get my first shot of Pfizer in 2 hours.  Due to pre-existing health conditions I can get my jab before the old people, sorry old people
> And I`m already  scheduled to get my 2nd shot in 3 weeks time.  I will update later to let you know if I died or not.


Showed up 30 minutes early expecting lots of people.  1 person in front of me, got my jab within a few minutes but had to wait there after for 30 minutes before I was allowed to leave because of a food allergy.  During my 30 minute wait no more than 10 people showed up for the jab.  And they close the clinic at noon.  
Almost 2hrs after 0 side effects.


----------



## spring-peeper (Jul 25, 2021)

Both shots were Pfizer and I suffered for many days after the second shot.
Process was simple and well planned.

I looked after my granddaughter while I was feeling the effects.

Couldn't tell my daughter, she says that she is "not against vaccines, only this one".

While not feeling good, my mind wandered into the "who will raise your child when you are dead" region.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 25, 2021)

I had my 2nd AZ on Thu. No side effects, like the first one.


----------



## sideboob (Jul 26, 2021)

30hrs after my first Pfizer injection and the injection site is a little sore.  I get intramuscular injections bi-monthly and have never experienced this before.  I`ve also never had a flu jab, so maybe this is normal for vaccination injections?.  My phone is a Galaxy S6 so cannot comment on 5G reception.


----------



## prunus (Jul 26, 2021)

sideboob said:


> 30hrs after my first Pfizer injection and the injection site is a little sore.  I get intramuscular injections bi-monthly and have never experienced this before.  I`ve also never had a flu jab, so maybe this is normal for vaccination injections?.  My phone is a Galaxy S6 so cannot comment on 5G reception.



It absolutely is normal, yes.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 26, 2021)

Impact of immunosuppressants on COVID-19 vaccine response
					

Dr Daniel Streetman considers whether immunosuppressants can reduce the response to COVID-19 vaccines




					www.pharmatimes.com
				




I've posted this on the extremely vulnerable thread but wanted to share to a more general one aswell.


----------



## nosos (Jul 27, 2021)

I had second Pfizer earlier today. I was in a great mood and feeling very chirpy but was just hit by a massive wave of fatigue  torn between going to bed very early or staying up reading as usual.


----------



## prunus (Jul 27, 2021)

nosos said:


> I had second Pfizer earlier today. I was in a great mood and feeling very chirpy but was just hit by a massive wave of fatigue  torn between going to bed very early or staying up reading as usual.



Go to bed, rest, sleep, let your body concentrate on its immune response


----------



## Mogden (Jul 28, 2021)

Cousin's husband currently in hospital having been taken by ambulance. He was on medication for a serious case of hand, foot and mouth. My aunt, a medical receptionist, suggested he wait until after the course of meds to have his second Pfizer jab. He went ahead anyway and yesterday found himself feeling rough and unable to will himself to move while sat down and a pulse check showed him seriously tachycardia. He's currently having a battery of tests as he has enzymes which would suggest some unwanted cardiac activity. He's in his 30s, really quite fit and no preexisting conditions as far as I know.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 28, 2021)

Hope the hospital get to the bottom of what's going on Mogden and fix him up.  Must be a worrying time.


----------



## Mogden (Jul 28, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Hope the hospital get to the bottom of what's going on Mogden and fix him up.  Must be a worrying time.


Thanks. I do too. He's a nice chap and my cousin is already very covid phobic, not a refusnik but she's a phobic with all manner of other medical anxieties, plus they have kids. I suppose were something else to occur he's in the right place for immediate treatment.


----------



## nosos (Jul 29, 2021)

Well that wasn't so bad, though I felt quite sorry for myself yesterday. One day of something which felt like moderately severe flu, two nights of barely sleeping and massively vivid dreams. I feel fine now, other than a sore shoulder and being knackered which is presumably down to lack of sustained sleep.

Edit to add: really sorry to read your post Mogden, As FBM says, that must be incredibly worrying  please excuse what now feels like a self-indulgent report about the fact I felt a bit shit for a day and now feel fine...


----------



## Superdupastupor (Jul 29, 2021)

Janssen;

Sick as fuck from hour t24h-48h 

Nausea, Sweats- cold and hot (4 t-shirt changes during the night), confusion, skin was either too warm or too cold to the touch.

I'm glad my wife was there forcing me to drink teas, waters, or I feel I would have felt much more poorly.

At +48h now just gentle fatigue, lack of appetite, lassitude.


----------



## Riklet (Jul 29, 2021)

Sorry to hear that. Was the Janssen jab in the UK?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 21, 2021)

My second jab was on 26 July. My period's due around now and is slow to arrive. Not that I'm complaining, because periods aren't fun! And at least I know I can't be pregnant as I haven't had sex since 2010...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 21, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> My second jab was on 26 July. My period's due around now and is slow to arrive. Not that I'm complaining, because periods aren't fun! And at least I know I can't be pregnant as I haven't had sex since 2010...


Have you had experience of them being delayed by normal viral infections ?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 21, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Have you had experience of them being delayed by normal viral infections ?


Nah, usually I'm like Big Ben! Always on time. Only viral infections I've suffered from is the common cold once or maybe twice a year (and interestingly they always seem to arrive when I'm menstruating - double misery!)


----------



## Olly7 (Sep 6, 2021)

I had my second Pfizer yesterday, and like after the first one I had a little bit of chills/shivers in bed last night, but this time it's also affected my taste, some things are lacking flavour making me not want to really eat or drink. Anyone elses taste affected by the vaccine(s)?


----------



## weepiper (Sep 7, 2021)

Olly7 said:


> I had my second Pfizer yesterday, and like after the first one I had a little bit of chills/shivers in bed last night, but this time it's also affected my taste, some things are lacking flavour making me not want to really eat or drink. Anyone elses taste affected by the vaccine(s)?


Take a PCR test.


----------



## prunus (Sep 7, 2021)

Olly7 said:


> I had my second Pfizer yesterday, and like after the first one I had a little bit of chills/shivers in bed last night, but this time it's also affected my taste, some things are lacking flavour making me not want to really eat or drink. Anyone elses taste affected by the vaccine(s)?



Yes as Weepiper says you should probably get a PCR test, you may have misfortunately picked up the actual virus just before your second jab; taste changes are not a recognised side effect as far as I know.


----------



## Olly7 (Sep 7, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Take a PCR test.





prunus said:


> Yes as Weepiper says you should probably get a PCR test, you may have misfortunately picked up the actual virus just before your second jab; taste changes are not a recognised side effect as far as I know.



Welp, I suppose that might be the best idea, thank you!


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 7, 2021)

I had my second Pfizer jab on Saturday. No side effects again, apart from feeling tired and a bit of a sore arm where I had the jab.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2021)

Olly7 said:


> I had my second Pfizer yesterday, and like after the first one I had a little bit of chills/shivers in bed last night, but this time it's also affected my taste, some things are lacking flavour making me not want to really eat or drink. Anyone elses taste affected by the vaccine(s)?


Keep in mind that the vaccinations will protect you from the worst effects of the virus but won't stop you getting it. Although it will protect you there may be some illness and side effects. 

It is possibly caused by the vaccine but you should get tested. If you have a home test kit then do that first. You can can get a free PCR test if you have symptoms. 

Suggest you self isolate for 24-48 hours regardless


----------



## Flavour (Oct 25, 2021)

I had Johnson & Johnson in June, in Italy. One of only around 1.5 million people in the country to have it (of whom two thirds were women and the majority of the total over 60)... anyway apparently studies are showing that its efficacy slumps just 2 months after administration (   ) so now all of us who had J&J will be called back for a booster of Pfizer or Moderna.

I'm not bothered about having another shot obviously, and would happily have it today if I could -- I'm much more concerned about the level of protection I am currently enjoying being pretty shit and this leaving me open to infection / long covid and so on.


----------



## Carvaged (Oct 26, 2021)

Flavour said:


> its efficacy slumps just 2 months after administration [...] I'm much more concerned about the level of protection I am currently enjoying being pretty shit



Hmm, I probably wouldn't be too worried. Although numbers of circulating antibodies are important and do fall fairly quickly, and that's what most of the media are focusing on, that's not really the be-all and end-all of your protection from the vaccine. It is a little misleading for us to focus on levels of antibodies over time as much as we have been doing, as there are several other cells which can respond very quickly in the event you come into contact with the virus again, and also "memory cells" which will rapidly increase production of antibodies upon re-exposure. So even with just one shot, the odds are in your favour assuming you have a relatively decent immune function.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 18, 2021)

I've got a cold this week, but much milder symptoms than I usually get. (It's not Covid as I've tested negative on a lateral flow and PCR). As I mentioned above, I usually get a cold or two a year and feel like shit because it's usually the only time I ever get ill and I know it's my body telling me I'm run down. But this time I don't feel too bad, just slightly sneezy and my throat's more dry than actually sore. That could be because I found some really good decongestant spray, which probably stopped me being too bunged up which minimised nose-blowing and the resulting achy head. But I also wonder if having the Covid vaccine has helped my cold symptoms be less severe in the same way it would if I caught actual Covid? I know a cold_ isn't _Covid, but some colds are technically coronaviruses. Has anyone else who's double jabbed found that with colds?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 18, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Has anyone else who's double jabbed found that with colds?



dunno.

i had some sort of flu a couple of months back (got a negative PCR test albeit from the dodgy lab) and was fairly crappy with that.

have had a low level cold the last week or so (not much in terms of coughing and sneezing, but headaches and general crappy feeling)


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 18, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> dunno.
> 
> i had some sort of flu a couple of months back (got a negative PCR test albeit from the dodgy lab) and was fairly crappy with that.
> 
> have had a low level cold the last week or so (not much in terms of coughing and sneezing, but headaches and general crappy feeling)


Hope you feel better soon, Puddy.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 18, 2021)

thanks


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 19, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> But I also wonder if having the Covid vaccine has helped my cold symptoms be less severe in the same way it would if I caught actual Covid? I know a cold_ isn't _Covid, but some colds are technically coronaviruses. Has anyone else who's double jabbed found that with colds?



I guess it could work to some degree with other coronaviruses, there will probably be some studies done at some point, it would be nice to know if it does.


----------



## 2hats (Nov 19, 2021)

There already are studies confirming degrees of cross immunity. A number of epitopes are conserved across several coronaviridae (a lot of the S2 membrane fusion proteins are common). Hence research focused on developing a universal coronavirus vaccine.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 19, 2021)

There was someone elsewhere claiming that the covid vaccine-hesitant could gain benefit by paying £70 for a (*bacterial*) pneumonia vaccine instead ...


----------



## zora (Nov 19, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> There was someone elsewhere claiming that the covid vaccine-hesitant could gain benefit by paying £70 for a (*bacterial*) pneumonia vaccine instead ...


It might not be completely without merit. My mum's GP (or German equivalent thereof) recommended this vaccination to her last year at the start of the pandemic. And I was thinking about getting it myself. Iiuc, it's a one-off vaccination that lasts the whole life. 
Thinking was,  I believe, that if you got covid, it'd be better not to have bacterial pneumonia on top of covid pneumonia. 

But yeah, now that we have a covid jab, and it's free, it does seem the better choice for protection against actual covid!


----------

